# fdd2blk 2010 Outdoor Grow Thread



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

the sun finally came out and i got the tiller running, figured it was time to start my thread as well. 



*STRAINS-*

*seeds:*
Hijack F2, A and B pheno
Cracker Jack
BLZBud
Hash plant Haze
Ice Cream
Biddy Early

*clones:*
Grapefruit Diesel

seeds have been started in groups since Jan. they were started under 250 watts of HPS then moved to a room with 600 watt HPS's. 


*SOIL-*

natural clay.

this year i have added old potting soil, new top soil and bat guano. last years composted leaves and branches. i found some manures on craigslist and have added horse, cow, pig and chicken manure. the cow/chciken/pig was aged a year and the horse is mixed with fir shavings. i have been tilling it in the past 2 days with more tilling to come. 


i should start getting plants in the ground within the next week.


current pics, ...


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 2, 2010)

Your hard work anyways pays off
good on ya fdd 
I'm sub'ed


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2010)

holy [email protected]#tcakes,got to sub to this


----------



## piatch (May 2, 2010)

Hey fdd, good to see ya back. That's a gorgeous lineup you got there. I know it'll be as interesting and entertaining as the past years journals have been. Good luck, and may Mother Nature cooperate. I am curious about your light schedule.


----------



## elfweed (May 2, 2010)

Subbed. Very excited to watch this however weird that may sound.

Good luck by the way


----------



## siccmade420 (May 2, 2010)

looks good man. those strains sound hella tasty!i'll keep an eye on this thread for sure!


----------



## stumps (May 2, 2010)

Hey fdd how many plants in that area?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

piatch said:


> Hey fdd, good to see ya back. That's a gorgeous lineup you got there. I know it'll be as interesting and entertaining as the past years journals have been. Good luck, and may Mother Nature cooperate. I am curious about your light schedule.


plants have been on 18/6 since seedling stage. 



stumps said:


> Hey fdd how many plants in that area?



14 - 16, depending on how crowded i make them.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 2, 2010)

Ahhhh finally. I was wondering when you were going to start a thread. High and watching.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 2, 2010)

Lookin good. Subscribed...


----------



## IAm5toned (May 2, 2010)

sub'd, out of pure jealousy


----------



## worble (May 2, 2010)

subbed also cant wait to see this grow --- ice cream? when the *uck did we get ice cream  never hear of that strain where to get clones? jeff


----------



## Xare (May 2, 2010)

Alright !

Are you worried about them trying to flower and getting in that veg/flower phase ? My outdoor seeds and clones have been on 16/8 lighting for the last two months. Today I put rooted clones in cups and veg them for two more weeks before planting.


----------



## sensisensai (May 2, 2010)

Oh snap. Subbed


----------



## IAm5toned (May 2, 2010)

at fdd's lattitude hes got to be real close to 12/12 outdoors with daylight lengthening for another month or so.... perfect time to be moving outdoors, imho


----------



## Xare (May 2, 2010)

Yea iam farther north. For me the next two weeks has a risk of a frost. But its not looking likely this year.


----------



## feva (May 2, 2010)

yup after seeing some pics from the past, im jumpin in for the ride


----------



## doublejj (May 2, 2010)

I knew this was coming any day now! 

Can't wait to see these trees grow.

Good luck!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (May 2, 2010)

Sub'd. Good Luck!


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 2, 2010)

Wow, nice line-up, I'm subscribed!


----------



## eza82 (May 2, 2010)

Nice setup FDD, was that horse shit you had in back of truck ?


----------



## mygirls (May 2, 2010)

im along for the ride brotha. your shit is always off the hook. i only have 6 plant but i'l give you a run for your money ..


----------



## kkday (May 2, 2010)

I'm Subbed for sure for this can't whate to see that hijack and cracker jack!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

worble said:


> subbed also cant wait to see this grow --- ice cream? when the *uck did we get ice cream  never hear of that strain where to get clones? jeff


i got it thru speedyseedz. i have a couple more strains on the way. i will edit my list once i start them. http://www.speedyseedz.com/index.php/paradise-ice-cream-female.html





Xare said:


> Alright !
> 
> Are you worried about them trying to flower and getting in that veg/flower phase ? My outdoor seeds and clones have been on 16/8 lighting for the last two months. Today I put rooted clones in cups and veg them for two more weeks before planting.



i'm actually a couple weeks behind. i usally would have had plants out a few weeks ago. we had a long winter though. it just stopped raining last week.





eza82 said:


> Nice setup FDD, was that horse shit you had in back of truck ?



yeah, dude tried to tell me i would need 10 truck loads. i think 1 is fine for now. i spread out a nice layer and got it all tilled in.


----------



## veggiegardener (May 2, 2010)

I love the energy and sense of purpose!

Will that area be a greenhouse?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> I love the energy and sense of purpose!
> 
> Will that area be a greenhouse?


i'll cover it in the fall when it starts raining. it will be uncovered all summer.


----------



## jeb5304 (May 2, 2010)

cant wait to see them monsters in sept


----------



## veggiegardener (May 2, 2010)

Where are you in Norcal, roughly?

I only ask because my greenhouses actually outproduce my outdoor garden by a bit, per square foot.


----------



## cph (May 2, 2010)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 2, 2010)

that grapefruit diesel is going to be dank outside!!


----------



## Dropastone (May 2, 2010)

I'm on board.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> that grapefruit diesel is going to be dank outside!!


it did so well last year i held clones of it all winter. i just hope i grabbed the right pheno. there were 3 and only one was good. i think i may take some cuttings to flower real quick inside, just to double check.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 2, 2010)

FDD2blk whats up man, you did'nt drop me a line to the thread bro you know i want to see how a pro grows the BLZBUD,im here for the whole grow but you know what i want to see. As for mine one of them was a real jacked hermie and began to brown really fast all the hairs turned brown red so i chopped her early, and just the other day i choped the last one due to time restraints she didnt look to bad yet with seeds,but the buds look totally different from the first hermie..only cured for 2 days and tested some for the maywether fight and the shit is real, if done right it will live up to all the hype. Had my ole lady and sblings couch locked, it's not much for taste, and the smell is diesel like but with more of a fuely smell. My wife liked the stone but was'nt impressed with the taste she prefers the bubbly fruity strains though so go figure, i thought id give you a smoke report on a not very good grow to let you know what to expect when you do it right..Peace bro ill be watching..and thanks again


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2010)

Hi FDD,

So like, where do you find cow/chicken/pig shit thats been sitting around for a year?
That place has gotta reek.


----------



## rd116 (May 3, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 3, 2010)

Hey Fdd. Glad to see you still growing the gold. Hope your indoor got you what you need. I like the lineup. Ive never heard of many of those strains but then that doesnt mean much. Grow big, tall and golden. See ya soon.

GT


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi FDD,
> 
> So like, where do you find cow/chicken/pig shit thats been sitting around for a year?
> That place has gotta reek.


craigslist. got it off a little farm. the horse manure is from bedding from the horse stables.


----------



## dinobelly (May 3, 2010)

I need one of those $100 doobies for this - this is going to be grand.


----------



## worble (May 3, 2010)

FDD,
I see you have bat guano looks like the 1.5 lb box i was going to order 50 lbs does bat guano go that far? thanks jeff


----------



## mygirls (May 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> craigslist. got it off a little farm. the horse manure is from bedding from the horse stables.


gotta luv that craigs list. i buy and sell a lot of stuff on there..
i get the 10 lb bag. shits expesive


----------



## researchkitty (May 3, 2010)

Plants looking droopy or is that just the photo angle? They look very tall and skinny, a little surprised. Remember I dont grow anything outdoors and will probably learn one day! Something about being able to do 12/12 indoor all year around that I love............... Is there a place folks use to determine daylight hours for their locations?


----------



## mygirls (May 3, 2010)

*Sunrise, Sunset Calendars and Local Time
*All information presented here is believed correct, but is not guaranteed.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Local Times are adjusted to Daylight Saving Time, if known.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Print your own custom sunrise and sunset calendar. Moonrise and moonset time and moon phase information is also available. There is a list of predefined cities or you can enter your own location and get a calendar for anywhere in the world. For users of Windows 95, 98, NT 4.0, XP and Vista operating systems, SunriseSunset.com also offers a shareware product, Sunrise Sunset Calculator. It is a 'System Tray' application that provides you with a daily report on the sunrise, sunset and various twilight times for your location. Download it and try it out. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2010)

worble said:


> FDD,
> I see you have bat guano looks like the 1.5 lb box i was going to order 50 lbs does bat guano go that far? thanks jeff


it didn't go far at all, hence the truckloads of manure.  





researchkitty said:


> Plants looking droopy or is that just the photo angle? They look very tall and skinny, a little surprised. Remember I dont grow anything outdoors and will probably learn one day! Something about being able to do 12/12 indoor all year around that I love............... Is there a place folks use to determine daylight hours for their locations?


my plants stretch under MH, for some unknown reason. i keep the light right on top of them the minute they sprout. they stretch until they get under the HPS or outside. i don't know why. notice the small plants under the hps are nice and short and on the way to bushy? the tall ones all spent at least a month or 2 under mH. the small ones maybe a week. 

in two months you'll never even know they looked like this. 

i go outside to determine daylight hours.


----------



## Tunda (May 3, 2010)

They say the red spectrums of the hps keep shorter internodes and less stretching . Blue spectrums usually cause plants to stretch.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 3, 2010)

I suggest you look up phytochromes, cryptochromes, and phototropins Tunda.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it didn't go far at all, hence the truckloads of manure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that an old MH lamp?
i almost never have that problem with the stretching, unless its strain related... usually when i stick a batch under the 400w, it actually _shortens_ the internode length... thats wierd you have so much stretching.... lights to far away? mine are less than 12" from the tops at all times, regardless of stage of growth (except seedlings  )


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> is that an old MH lamp?
> i almost never have that problem with the stretching, unless its strain related... usually when i stick a batch under the 400w, it actually _shortens_ the internode length... thats wierd you have so much stretching.... lights to far away? mine are less than 12" from the tops at all times, regardless of stage of growth (except seedlings  )


i said "lights right on top of them". multiple strains. i'm not looking for any answers. it's too late for all that. i'm on to other things.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i said "lights right on top of them". multiple strains. i'm not looking for any answers. it's too late for all that. i'm on to other things.


 
Funny I was thinking the same thing. not bad for your first time FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Funny I was thinking the same thing. not bad for your first time FDD



hope i didn't come off as a dick.

check this out, .... 


my bulb did burn out while they were under the 250mh. it could have been the bulb doing it. the new one looks like it's putting out a different color.


----------



## mygirls (May 3, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Funny I was thinking the same thing. not bad for your first time FDD


hahahaha first time..


----------



## mygirls (May 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hope i didn't come off as a dick.
> 
> check this out, .... View attachment 916565
> 
> ...


ye ha lets get our stretch on.....LOL. 
*WHERE'S THE LEAFS. get it ( where's the beef) LOL *


----------



## eza82 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry had to chuckle when I saw what it was growing in


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2010)

eza82 said:


> Sorry had to chuckle when I saw what it was growing in


they stop growing when they get rootbound.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hope i didn't come off as a dick.
> 
> check this out, .... View attachment 916565
> 
> ...


Not at all IMO. I just got a kick out of it. You, me and many others know how how they'll take off once they hit that golden cali sunshine Kind of like the ugly duckling


----------



## eza82 (May 3, 2010)

LOL, yep that will do it  Be sure to trim the bottom roots a bit when you put in the ground.


----------



## mygirls (May 3, 2010)

how long has it been growing in that cup.


----------



## kylen (May 3, 2010)

im the only noob to post a comment lol, subd


----------



## Beaner (May 3, 2010)

lol and i thought mine were stretching! that's just bad looking! i hope it was your bulb because i can't think of anything else that would cause that much stretching...lol your gonna have to bury the bottom 3/4ths of those plants... i don't even want to take pics of my seedlings till they get a week or two of sunlight, you have more balls than i do!


----------



## svchop889 (May 3, 2010)

I'll watch, I like watching.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 3, 2010)

*In For The Long Haul. *

*Been A Fan For Years. Teach Us 'Ol Grateful one*

*:SKUNKONESRH:*​


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> I'll watch, I like watching.


Now that's just sounds creepy, lol.


----------



## svchop889 (May 3, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Now that's just sounds creepy, lol.


 lol yeah, I know. 

not as creepy as kissing ass over the internet though.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hope i didn't come off as a dick.
> 
> check this out, .... View attachment 916565
> 
> ...


no you didnt at all. i have some locally developed strains that stretch really weird like sometimes when they go under MH, and sometimes different phenos of the same strain dont stretch at all... like i said, its weird. nowi have some good genetics from speedy that didnt stretch at all besides what you would normally expect, besides one plant of a dif pheno. 
just makes me wonder if its a trait that can be bred out is all....


----------



## svchop889 (May 4, 2010)

well if you cross two of the phonotype that don't stretch you would be decreasing the probability of seeing that trait come out but it really depends on what trait is dominant or recessive withing the genetic set you have. look at the ratios of stretch to no stretch that you have in the ofspriing of the cross you made if you have a lot more that stretch its fair to say that the genetics your playing with have a tendency to carry that trait over the other. working with larg numbers of plants is usually the best way to be able to tell. But that's just from my limited experience with it. 

I'm sure fdd will be able to tell you more about it, he has more experience with it than I do.

seems like if you do stabilize a strain without stretching it might still carry the recessive trait for it and you could see it again here and there.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

hijack typically stretches. it has a heavy sativa influence.


----------



## svchop889 (May 4, 2010)

It is a beautiful plant for sure though, I love sativas. I wish I had the facilities to breed strains, Or was legal and could do it outside. I've been trying but with the numbers I'm able to work with its unlikely I will be able to come up with anything for a very long time.


----------



## JoeyBlaze92 (May 4, 2010)

I jus Sub'd


----------



## mygirls (May 4, 2010)

oh OK FDD i see how it is, answer other ?. what a dush. c ya im out


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

mygirls said:


> how long has it been growing in that cup.


it was in that cup a month. it's in a big pot now and looks much better.



mygirls said:


> oh OK FDD i see how it is, answer other ?. what a dush. c ya im out


sorry i missed your question. did you just try to insult me for it?


----------



## worble (May 4, 2010)

Fdd,
you have not said what nutes you are using this year and after mixing all that pig/horse and cow poop is there a reason why you wait a week before planting? thanks jeff


----------



## mygirls (May 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it was in that cup a month. it's in a big pot now and looks much better.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i missed your question. did you just try to insult me for it?


 
sorry i thought you were snubbing me. you just cruising by my ? like that. that's what i thought.. i thought the big man on campus was being a butt,LOL SOPRRY


----------



## Dropastone (May 4, 2010)

Hey FDD What do you use to fight off insects and little animals from eating up your girls. I just put two clones outside a cpl of days ago and they were doing real well until either my dog or a rabbit had em a little snack but they're still alive and kicking. I know there is a lot of products out there on the market to take care of that kind of stuff but what are your methods?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

worble said:


> Fdd,
> you have not said what nutes you are using this year and after mixing all that pig/horse and cow poop is there a reason why you wait a week before planting? thanks jeff


not sure what i'm going with yet.

i wait a week to plant because i'm still tilling. once the tilling is done i will plant. i have spent the last 5 days tilling at least twice a day. i will get plants into "the secret garden" today. i may get some in the "big garden" as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Hey FDD What do you use to fight off insects and little animals from eating up your girls. I just put two clones outside a cpl of days ago and they were doing real well until either my dog or a rabbit had em a little snack but they're still alive and kicking. I know there is a lot of stuff out there on the market to take care of that kind of stuff but what are your methods?


the insects all balance each other out. i do have to spray for caterpillars in the fall though. i don't have dogs or rabbits, and my kitties have never bothered any of my plants. 

i try to make sure they are nice and healthy before i put them outside. i used to try to start plants outside and couldn't make it past the cutworms. now i veg inside for a month or so first.


----------



## dew-b (May 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the sun finally came out and i got the tiller running, figured it was time to start my thread as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its about time you got off your lazy old ass to get things done. i see that you even cleaned up the junk in your outside grow area. i will miss seeing that old crapper in your pictures. may you be cursed with many trees. i wish i lived in th emarald triangel.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

dew-b said:


> its about time you got off your lazy old ass to get things done. i see that you even cleaned up the junk in your outside grow area. i will miss seeing that old crapper in your pictures. may you be cursed with many trees. i wish i lived in th emarald triangel.


there's still a few wild dingos back there, but at least i got all the buzzards to leave. 

i do have to do something with that storage shed, eventually.


----------



## golddog (May 4, 2010)

Fdd,

I'm getting ready to go outside. I'm subscribed.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 4, 2010)

FDD- no more age old nutes? or just looking for a change? seems like that stuff really works well with out having any additives and shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> FDD- no more age old nutes? or just looking for a change? seems like that stuff really works well with out having any additives and shit.


i still have jugs of it and did feed them once while under the 250 with age old. i just haven't looked around at the nute store lately so i don't know what's out there this year. there may be something new i want to try. 

sure wish i could get metanaturals veg formula again. for some reason they didn't make any last year.


----------



## STZ (May 4, 2010)

Sub'ed dude. Hope you do great this year even with the late start. My light dep made it thru the rain (with some supplemental lighting of course lol) and i'll be putting full summer plants in the ground soon too. Can't wait to see how the summer goes for us in beautiful sunny Northern California!

PS. I wonder if my Tangerine Diesel is the same strain as Grapefruit Diesel just renamed? Can't find info on the TD for shit.


----------



## Inthislifelikeweeds (May 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> *seeds:*
> Hijack F2, A and B pheno
> Cracker Jack
> BLZBud
> ...


Are these seeds you have fem seeds?


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

Finally get to follow along 1 of your outdoor grows.
Good luck


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

Inthislifelikeweeds said:


> Are these seeds you have fem seeds?


the hijack and crakcer jack are my own. they are not femmed. the others are seed bank seeds and they are feminized.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

secret garden is a secret, ..... 

    






i should have mine ready to go by tomorrow morning.


----------



## stumps (May 4, 2010)

Fdd in the pic with plants in the ground. First four pots. How crowded does it get in the middle. The area I tilled is about as wide but a little longer. I wanted to do five. Set up like a die/dice.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

stumps said:


> Fdd in the pic with plants in the ground. First four pot. how crowded does it get in the middle. The area I tilled is about as wide but a little longer. I wanted to do five. Set up like a die/dice.


they will overgrow each other and form one huge canopy. if all goes as planned.


----------



## stumps (May 4, 2010)

Don't know if Ill have to worrie about that. My plants are behind schedule. looks like 2 of 4 moms are going in the ground. my clones are sucking ass this year. I was glad I haven't planted yet. 60 mph wind yesterday. lol watched a whole feild blow away that was just planted.


----------



## sensisensai (May 4, 2010)

I love root porn. Its so under appreciated nut that's where all the magic starts lol. This is gonne be rediculous. Should look awesome all overgrown


----------



## Danthebull (May 4, 2010)

Tagging along for the ride with you fdd.....

Dan


----------



## qwerty0260 (May 4, 2010)

Hey fdd. I finally get to follow along one of your legendary outdoor grows. Happy growing.


----------



## c0rd (May 4, 2010)

D: amazing


----------



## northeastern lights (May 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> not sure what i'm going with yet.
> 
> i wait a week to plant because i'm still tilling. once the tilling is done i will plant. i have spent the last 5 days tilling at least twice a day. i will get plants into "the secret garden" today. i may get some in the "big garden" as well.


Will there be updates of the "secret garden" as well this season?


----------



## DMG3528 (May 4, 2010)

I'm in.
as always you have got your poop in a pile.
Can not wait to see what the next 5 months bring!!!
Show us some more monsters Fdd.
Gotta love Cali.
D


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 4, 2010)

What it is? What it was? what it will be FDD!!??!! hows it man! looks like your gettin things done! im a little behind as well... i only got 6 in the ground still got small clones and seeds waitn to get bigger b4 they go out... but hey i was just stoppin by to say wuts up and wish ya luck this season! stop by my 2010 thread sometime! check out how i got my garden goin and let me know what you think!


----------



## DubsFan (May 4, 2010)

So far so good bro.

For nutes, I always wondered what the make up is of Clear Lake water. It's one of the few lakes in Ca with water rights. It has to be high in N and probably has all kinds of other good (and maybe bad) things in it. Clear Lakes water is "alive."


----------



## northeastern lights (May 4, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> So far so good bro.
> 
> For nutes, I always wondered what the make up is of Clear Lake water. It's one of the few lakes in Ca with water rights. It has to be high in N and all probably has all kinds of other good (and maybe bad) things in it. Clear Lakes water is "alive."


 
Jason Voorrhees Lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Will there be updates of the "secret garden" as well this season?


maybe a few here and there. 





clear lake is one of the few places where you can actually walk on the water. that shit gets thick. lol

don't pop the brown bubbles. they stink.


----------



## eza82 (May 4, 2010)

intrigued ? secret garden ?


----------



## IAm5toned (May 4, 2010)

cracker jack?

whats the lineage on that one?
never saw u mention it b4


----------



## tahoe58 (May 4, 2010)

friggin awesome man .... great work fdd as always. I'll try and look in more regularly. Walking on!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> cracker jack?
> 
> whats the lineage on that one?
> never saw u mention it b4


hijack male crossed with a green crack female.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 4, 2010)

Have you flowered any out yet inside? I know I'm dying to see the outcome.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 4, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Jason Voorrhees Lol.


its "crystal lake " lol not Clear Lake Water.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 4, 2010)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> its "crystal lake " lol not Clear Lake Water.


Yes I know, that was the joke.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Have you flowered any out yet inside? I know I'm dying to see the outcome.


no, i have not.


----------



## eza82 (May 4, 2010)

CAn I ask where you get your genetics ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

eza82 said:


> CAn I ask where you get your genetics ?


i ordered some of them, some are mine.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 4, 2010)

sounds yummy..........


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (May 4, 2010)

is that gonna be a real scrog, or are you just using the screen for support? i've always thought an outdoor scrog would be a huge producer. only prob. being knowing when to stop training...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 4, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> is that gonna be a real scrog, or are you just using the screen for support? i've always thought an outdoor scrog would be a huge producer.


the whole canopy will be netted. more for support than anything. i do weave some branches here and there. by the time they get fully grown you can't tell one from the other though.


----------



## YGrow (May 4, 2010)

I've gotta see this, fdd. Subbed and +rep to ya.


----------



## mygirls (May 5, 2010)

qwerty0260 said:


> Hey fdd. I finally get to follow along one of your legendary outdoor grows. Happy growing.


hahahahahaha legendary.. hahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

mygirls said:


> hahahahahaha legendary.. hahahaha


this is my 4th outdoor grow journal on this site. i pull 10 - 20 pounds out of the corner of my backyard. my theads get thousands of replies, 10 of thousands of views. so yeah, "legendary" sounds about right. as far as this site and my grows go.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this is my 4th outdoor grow journal on this site. i pull 10 - 20 pounds out of the corner of my backyard. my theads get thousands of replies, 10 of thousands of views. so yeah, "legendary" sounds about right. as far as this site and my grows go.


need a hand clipping all those babies?


----------



## elfweed (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i pull 10 - 20 pounds out of the corner of my backyard.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> need a hand clipping all those babies?


i always end up doing it alone. it's A LOT of hard work. takes week to hand trim it all.


----------



## slomoking13 (May 5, 2010)

Sub'd, looking good!


----------



## mygirls (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this is my 4th outdoor grow journal on this site. i pull 10 - 20 pounds out of the corner of my backyard. my theads get thousands of replies, 10 of thousands of views. so yeah, "legendary" sounds about right. as far as this site and my grows go.


i wasn't knocking your growing bro..
if i could only grow that many plants i could to. this year i will hite the 15lbs pluse with 6 plants.

and mods do get more replies then most on here. kiss-ass


----------



## elfweed (May 5, 2010)

mygirls said:


> this year i will hite the 15lbs pluse with 6 plants.


  now am i not kissing ass? bahahahaha.


----------



## jwop (May 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see how those scrogged plants fair. I'm doing the same thing outside this year except in a 32 gallon trashcan. Thanks for the opportunity.

Edit: I've been meaning to ask you a question for some time now. How much pot do you think I can get out of a 32 gallon scrog if everything goes right and I have an average producing strain. With all of your outdoor experience, you seem to be the guy to ask.


----------



## Tunda (May 5, 2010)

they are either hijacks or a blueberry cross.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

Tunda said:


> they are either hijacks or a blueberry cross.


they have that "hijack look". that's about all i can say for sure until they flower. do they stink? hijack smells skunky once it get a few nodes tall.


----------



## kronbckootoutdoor (May 5, 2010)

il be keeping up on this one. hope u remember me from last year, im doing another 1 this year and going to make a video about it and a journal, glad to see u up again fdd2blk!!!cant wait to see pics


----------



## Tunda (May 5, 2010)

It is very stinky. And not the blueberry stinky either. Perfect these two will make great mothers as well as medicine.


----------



## markaic (May 5, 2010)

If thats hijack I've got some. My buddy grew it indoor, very resinous buds almost like a hash plant but they buds didnt have a hash plant look. Are they big outdoor producers?


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 5, 2010)

Subbed for sure fdd. 8th OD grow for my self. Im in a differant country this time so im having to work with whats available and im doing it on my balcony. working out ok thus far. started with 15 down to 13 (2 showed balls) and i have 4 identifiable females. Ill be Keeping track for sure. I would +rep you but you dont need it. LOL.


----------



## kkday (May 5, 2010)

Tunda said:


> they are either hijacks or a blueberry cross.


If that's hijack you better give this Hawaiian a call!!! Take cuts of those, they may be the last pure hijacks left in Hawaii.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

i've been busy today.


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been busy today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 919810View attachment 919808View attachment 919806View attachment 919807View attachment 919811


nice i like the way its lookin!! god dam those are already half way to bein monsters, bein that they are put out at damn near 4 ft!


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

I was wondering (an honest question)
Why do you put the white barrel around your plants?
What are it's uses? pests or reflective or do you use it to train your plants?
I'm starting my 1'st outdoor grow this year. Just wondering
Also, what are you going to put in plot 9 & 10, or if anything?


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 5, 2010)

hardroc said:


> I was wondering (an honest question)
> Why do you put the white barrel around your plants?
> What are it's uses? pests or reflective or do you use it to train your plants?
> I'm starting my 1'st outdoor grow this year. Just wondering


 i assume he uses them as a water trough. so the water goes directly to the plant rather than dispersing all over the ground around it. also can add more dirt or mulch if needed. but ill let the man speak!


----------



## superman27nc (May 5, 2010)

sub'd! always like to see your grows..i thought about putting some pvc similar to your setup around the base of my vegetable plants..thought it might make it easier to water..less run off


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

rdecosta88 said:


> i assume he uses them as a water trough. so the water goes directly to the plant rather than dispersing all over the ground around it. also can add more dirt or mulch if needed. but ill let the man speak!



this right here, all of it. ^^^^^


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

Right on, thanks for the info.
How deep do you bury them?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Right on, thanks for the info.
> How deep do you bury them?


just enough to hold them in place. maybe an inch or 2. i've watered once and like them already.


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

Right on, that's something I deff would've over looked
Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Right on, that's something I deff would've over looked
> Thanks


i usually dig trenches. i have to redig them every few months, which gets difficult when they get bigger. the cat loved shitted in the trenches as well. not sure what he will do here. 

when i feed i mix 5 gallon buckets at a time. now i can mix one and just dump it in. no slow pouring or making sure it gets all the way around. just dump it and move on. should soak right in.


----------



## mygirls (May 5, 2010)

elfweed said:


> now am i not kissing ass? bahahahaha.


 i know iwas just making a joke..


----------



## mygirls (May 5, 2010)

hey FDD has the weather been warm enough for the skido yet.. or the water still a bit cold.. i remember you saying you were going to get new grips.


----------



## PANGcake (May 5, 2010)

I envy outdoor "home" growers. Wish I had a house and lived where it's warmer  Looking sweet fdd! Sub'd up!

One question. Me and my friend were discusing the potency outdoor vs indoor. Enlighten me please! Ofc I understand that the potency of outdoors depends on where you live, but in general, what is more potent and why?

//pce, CaL


----------



## Tunda (May 5, 2010)

kkday said:


> If that's hijack you better give this Hawaiian a call!!! Take cuts of those, they may be the last pure hijacks left in Hawaii.



Ofcourse you and dr g will be getting a call when they are ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

i've been to the lake twice already this year. hopefully i can make it out there tomorrow. 


i think outdoor is 10X "stonier". it last a lot longer as well. whereas indoor has more "punch", initially, but fades fast. kinda like chinese food. 

outdoor is like a fat steak. it will last for hours.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i usually dig trenches. i have to redig them every few months, which gets difficult when they get bigger. the cat loved shitted in the trenches as well. not sure what he will do here.
> 
> when i feed i mix 5 gallon buckets at a time. now i can mix one and just dump it in. no slow pouring or making sure it gets all the way around. just dump it and move on. should soak right in.




You and me both, When numbers are high I always recess them in the gorund so I can dump and go.


----------



## Engineer (May 5, 2010)

I'm subscribed! Hoping they'll legalize MMJ in my home state of AZ this year! I just might have to move back... I'll be gaining very valuable info from you on growing outdoors. I can't wait to see them in the fall


----------



## mygirls (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been to the lake twice already this year. hopefully i can make it out there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> i think outdoor is 10X "stonier". it last a lot longer as well. whereas indoor has more "punch", initially, but fades fast. kinda like chinese food.
> ...


why is it that the outdoor cost less then the indoor if its better. i know i have smoked sum bomb ass outdoor lots of times. is it the cost difference between the two grows is that why... never could figure it out.. especially when my club says that indoor is better then outdoor.i told them that i will bring in sum big bub grown indoor and sum big bud grown outdoor and then them say that again.


----------



## GSTATUS (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been to the lake twice already this year. hopefully i can make it out there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> i think outdoor is 10X "stonier". it last a lot longer as well. whereas indoor has more "punch", initially, but fades fast. kinda like chinese food.
> ...


Haha awesome analogies


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2010)

mygirls said:


> why is it that the outdoor cost less then the indoor if its better. i know i have smoked sum bomb ass outdoor lots of times. is it the cost difference between the two grows is that why... never could figure it out.. especially when my club says that indoor is better then outdoor.i told them that i will bring in sum big bub grown indoor and sum big bud grown outdoor and then them say that again.


indoor is easier to control the dosage on. people like it because they can smoke it at lunch then go back to work and feel fine by 2 o'clock. outdoor you'd need a nap. 

indoor can have a "nicer look and feel" to it. the buds break up easy and it's not as "gamey: as some outdoor can be. outdoor has big, fat, thick nuggets but there are more and thicker leaves mixed in with it. indoor you can often get clusters of solid calyxes. 

indoor goes faster so they move more product so they can charge more money. though i've seen good outdoor fetch almost as much as good indoor. i've seen some that was hard to tell the difference.


----------



## PANGcake (May 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been to the lake twice already this year. hopefully i can make it out there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> i think outdoor is 10X "stonier". it last a lot longer as well. whereas indoor has more "punch", initially, but fades fast. kinda like chinese food.
> ...


Hehe...thx for that enlighting reply Maybe it's the UV light that makes the difference?



mygirls said:


> why is it that the outdoor cost less then the indoor if its better. i know i have smoked sum bomb ass outdoor lots of times. is it the cost difference between the two grows is that why... never could figure it out.. especially when my club says that indoor is better then outdoor.i told them that i will bring in sum big bub grown indoor and sum big bud grown outdoor and then them say that again.


Do a blind test.


----------



## mygirls (May 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> indoor is easier to control the dosage on. people like it because they can smoke it at lunch then go back to work and feel fine by 2 o'clock. outdoor you'd need a nap.
> 
> indoor can have a "nicer look and feel" to it. the buds break up easy and it's not as "gamey: as some outdoor can be. outdoor has big, fat, thick nuggets but there are more and thicker leaves mixed in with it. indoor you can often get clusters of solid calyxes.
> 
> indoor goes faster so they move more product so they can charge more money. though i've seen good outdoor fetch almost as much as good indoor. i've seen some that was hard to tell the difference.


ya thats what im about to show my clud this year.. my big bud strain griwn in or out it still the same old great long lasting napy nap high.
they won't beable to tellt he diff.


----------



## worble (May 6, 2010)

FDD,
I like the set-up iam going to buy one of the canopys this year to take the stress about the rain away your all set just put the cover on and drink a beer. how long does it take to toss the canopy cover on? iam hitting the club today and getting my grow started i will post my own grow log soon. thanks jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

worble said:


> FDD,
> I like the set-up iam going to buy one of the canopys this year to take the stress about the rain away your all set just put the cover on and drink a beer. how long does it take to toss the canopy cover on? iam hitting the club today and getting my grow started i will post my own grow log soon. thanks jeff



takes a few minutes to pull it over the top. i had it permanently lashed down last year, once the rain started. i may make it removable this year. it rains for a day or two so i cover it, but then the sun comes out for 3 weeks. i'd like it uncovered as much as possible.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

i might be able to make it to the lake now.


----------



## YGrow (May 6, 2010)

I gotta ask, fdd, as I've never grown outdoors, but how do you keep people from just sneaking in your backyard and stealing your ladies? I'm not trying to get personal or anything, but it looks like you have at least some neighbors from your pix. Don't they see what's growing in your back yard? I know you're legal, so you don't worry about the popo, but seems like theft would still be an issue. If it were me, I'd never get any sleep for fear that some punk, teenager and his buddies would raid my garden right before harvest.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

in know all my neighbors. i sleep out there in a nice tent during flowering.


----------



## YGrow (May 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> in know all my neighbors. i sleep out there in a nice tent during flowering.


 Haha! That's cool. I'd do the same thing. Thanks for the answer. I'm subbing to this. Can't wait to see them get big.


----------



## STZ (May 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> in know all my neighbors. i sleep out there in a nice tent during flowering.


Its all about being cool with your neighbors. I do like ten full Summer plants in my back yard and I am definitely the small-time grower on the block


----------



## irish farmer (May 6, 2010)

I got your link thanks, every thing looks cool.


----------



## mygirls (May 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> in know all my neighbors. i sleep out there in a nice tent during flowering.


yep gotta know the neighbors. 
man bro that looks awsome this year.... pretty pretty.. you should check on my outdoor girls in just 15 days.wow.. i know you already know all about the oh mighty sun.. 
this year i can just look right out my bedroom window and look right inside my greenhouse..


----------



## hic (May 6, 2010)

I really like your set-up, it is nice to see a garden that does not have to be hidden a half mile from home in the woods. Ahh to have a nice mj garden right beside my house,I could only imagine. Anyway I was also wondering if you keep a pistol in that tent of yours " I Really Like That Garden" lol


----------



## mygirls (May 6, 2010)

flower time i carry my pistol..


----------



## treemansbuds (May 6, 2010)

YGrow said:


> I gotta ask, fdd, as I've never grown outdoors, but how do you keep people from just sneaking in your backyard and stealing your ladies? I'm not trying to get personal or anything, but it looks like you have at least some neighbors from your pix. Don't they see what's growing in your back yard? I know you're legal, so you don't worry about the popo, but seems like theft would still be an issue. If it were me, I'd never get any sleep for fear that some punk, teenager and his buddies would raid my garden right before harvest.


Hello fdd-
Your shit is looking great! I have a set up a lot like yours, but mine is used as security against thieves and animals. It has chain link, up the sides, 4"x4" wire over the top, cemented 4" up the chain link and 6" into the ground around the outside. Sure helps me sleep better at night. Photos 1-4 are from last years grow dated 7-17-09 just before the cement sides went in, and picture 5 was taken last week. My indoor girls are finishing up in there, and my fall girls just came out that day in picture 5. 
I'll be watching-
TMB


----------



## mygirls (May 6, 2010)

treemansbuds said:


> Hello fdd-
> Your shit is looking great! I have a set up a lot like yours, but mine is used as security against thieves and animals. It has chain link, up the sides, 4"x4" wire over the top, cemented 4" up the chain link and 6" into the ground around the outside. Sure helps me sleep better at night. Photos 1-4 are from last years grow dated 7-17-09 just before the cement sides went in, and picture 5 was taken last week. My indoor girls are finishing up in there, and my fall girls just came out that day in picture 5.
> I'll be watching-
> TMB


nice looking setup. that should keep out the unwanted..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 6, 2010)

just electrify it and your in business!


----------



## Dimefan89 (May 7, 2010)

fdd2blk, your writing is very similar to mine. we should be doctors because we write like most of em.


----------



## worble (May 7, 2010)

Fdd,
Do you ph your water is that what the bath tubs is for? and if you ph your water what do you ph it at and what chem. do you use to low/rise the ph. thanks jeff


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2010)

couldn't stand it any longer had to see the forest you have planned for this year , looking like its going to be amazing ,subscribed


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 7, 2010)

why the hell would anyone need to ph water for outdoor? rain isnt ph'd plants love natural rain water!! and if you make your own soil like i do i add lime to the soil to help with ph'ing anyways... my tap water is always at 6.8 so thats not bad for outdoor anyway but the lime just helps for when i do add the flowering nutes later in the season cuz nutes will change the ph of tap water... but never do i check it for outdoor... ph meters are for indoor soil or hydro... not outdoor... at least for anyone i know here in nor cal...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2010)

i use stinky well water. i have never ph'ed it. i don't drink it either.


----------



## mygirls (May 7, 2010)

rdecosta88 said:


> why the hell would anyone need to ph water for outdoor? rain isnt ph'd plants love natural rain water!! and if you make your own soil like i do i add lime to the soil to help with ph'ing anyways... my tap water is always at 6.8 so thats not bad for outdoor anyway but the lime just helps for when i do add the flowering nutes later in the season cuz nutes will change the ph of tap water... but never do i check it for outdoor... ph meters are for indoor soil or hydro... not outdoor... at least for anyone i know here in nor cal...


rain water ushaly never has to be ph'ed. im sure if FDD checked the ph of his well water it would be within a good range.. but if your useing city water for outdoor youbetter checkthe ph.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 7, 2010)

I use nasty stinky swamp water, I tested it. Perfect 7 and 80 ppm. That's better than my tap water lol.


----------



## irish farmer (May 8, 2010)

I use fresh river water and they love it. If the river is in flod it turns brown, I think they love it even more all the silt must be full of nutrients.


----------



## IAm5toned (May 8, 2010)

yeppers.... floodplains are extremely fertile, from all the sedimentation. egypt's nile valley is a prime example.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 8, 2010)

How much wieght are you expecting from this grow Fdd? I want to try growing in the ground like that in my greenhouse. I have a few plants that are about 1-2 feet tall that I can start with right now. How far away from the walls should I plant them? I was thinking about 2 - 2 1/2 feet away from the walls and I could super crop them and train the branches away from the walls, what do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> yeppers.... floodplains are extremely fertile, from all the sedimentation. egypt's nile valley is a prime example.


funny, i've been watching about this all mogning on the natgeo channel. put it in my user title 3 hours ago.  




Grizzdude said:


> How much wieght are you expecting from this grow Fdd? I want to try growing in the ground like that in my greenhouse. I have a few plants that are about 1-2 feet tall that I can start with right now. How far away from the walls should I plant them? I was thinking about 2 - 2 1/2 feet away from the walls and I could super crop them and train the branches away from the walls, what do you think?


i space them about 3 feet apart. i have no idea what kind of weight i'll get. i try not to count chickens.


----------



## irish farmer (May 8, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> yeppers.... floodplains are extremely fertile, from all the sedimentation. egypt's nile valley is a prime example.[/Q
> cool


----------



## IAm5toned (May 8, 2010)

well the BAD thing about planting in a floodplain... well use your imagination.. it floods


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2010)

we can tell our friends in nashville to look on the bright side your soil will be more fertile now


edited.............


----------



## irish farmer (May 8, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> well the BAD thing about planting in a floodplain... well use your imagination.. it floods


I havent planted in a flood plain. I colect my water from the river my girls are in no danger from drowning.


----------



## mygirls (May 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> funny, i've been watching about this all mogning on the natgeo channel. put it in my user title 3 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure you will do better then last year.. i bet each year you at least double your yields from the year b4.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 8, 2010)

_*Nice, dude! I'll be checking back to see what comes of this garden for sure! I'm sure we'll be extremely impressed as always, fdd.


*_


----------



## IAm5toned (May 8, 2010)

memphis? lol... have you seen nashville?

there's alot going on the havent talked about in the news.
no municipal water for starts.
nashville/metro water has been shut down since last sat.
infrastructure took a hard hit.... there worried that the ground under downtown nashville has been destablized due to water saturation. thats a scary thought, being so close to the new madrid fault line.
but you wont see that one on the news either....


----------



## Delux83 (May 9, 2010)

finally lol 6 day old thread and i have to read 19 pages lol sub'd excited to watch growing in your backyard lucy.... but at least i get to grow on my friends land but i live in alaska so i have to do autos since the sun dont ever set lol


----------



## robert 14617 (May 9, 2010)

*Matanuska Thunderfuck?*


see if you can scare up a cutting of MTF


----------



## Delux83 (May 9, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> *Matanuska Thunderfuck?*
> 
> 
> see if you can scare up a cutting of MTF


I live in matanuska vallly in alaska where people here cllaim it came from... wonder if the MTF you guys have is the same MTF that i hear about here.... one of my real good friends mom claims to know the man who breed it and currently gets her weed from his son (this is all hear say) but they guy supposibly got narced out by his good friend or someshit anyways saw the stuff for sale online and was like no way that the same shit lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

so, ....



it's raining on my plants. i had to cover one small ice cream plant in a pot. the rest seem to be doing ok, so far.


----------



## YGrow (May 9, 2010)

Is it chilly there too? Unseasonably so where I'm at.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

i needed a good watering, ......


----------



## mygirls (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i needed a good watering, ...... View attachment 926974


what its raining there.. wel if you need a watering you got the best and its free.. how long is the rain to last. its going to start here either 2marrow or in a coupleof days..im ready forit..


----------



## ColaFarmer (May 9, 2010)

Very nice once again. Cant wait...


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2010)

what a good labor saver,that rain is...


----------



## rvrdennis (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i needed a good watering, ...... View attachment 926974


that they do.


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 9, 2010)

am curious about ure hashplant haze , is that dna's ? also how deep do u get when u till ? a nice early spring turning wood b nice every few yrs seems 2 get the goodys deeper and soil looser , just a thought .


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

it rained off and on for most of the afternoon. it's calm now. should be sunny tomorrow. they 10 day says rain next weekend as well, but that's kinda far off. 

i till as deep as my tiller will till. somewhere around 16 - 20 inches, if i had to guess. i add stuff every year so it gets taller as well. some i will have to box it in around the edges.


----------



## markaic (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it rained off and on for most of the afternoon. it's calm now. should be sunny tomorrow. they 10 day says rain next weekend as well, but that's kinda far off.
> 
> i till as deep as my tiller will till. somewhere around 16 - 20 inches, if i had to guess. i add stuff every year so it gets taller as well. some i will have to box it in around the edges.


How cold it gonna be in Rosa? My google temp gauge says tomorrow is a low of 36 for me, worried about my baby dolls that are outside what you think?


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 9, 2010)

i reread , what bout that hh ? will b watching it , i enjoy my cold water extract . have ak outdoor ,sounds boring 2 ure harem , tanks .


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

the hash plant haze came from DNA. i have 3 and they each look a little different.


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the hash plant haze came from DNA. i have 3 and they each look a little different.


nice call , hope there not bean polls


----------



## mygirls (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it rained off and on for most of the afternoon. it's calm now. should be sunny tomorrow. they 10 day says rain next weekend as well, but that's kinda far off.
> 
> i till as deep as my tiller will till. somewhere around 16 - 20 inches, if i had to guess. i add stuff every year so it gets taller as well. some i will have to box it in around the edges.


ya thats cuz you sent it my way'''LOL it strait pourd last night and rain like hellnow. but my girls are dry and warm all snuggled in the greenhouse..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

mine look great today. it's still overcast but they are nice and green and perky. they got a good rinsing.


----------



## mygirls (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> mine look great today. it's still overcast but they are nice and green and perky. they got a good rinsing.


nothing wrong wit that..


----------



## worble (May 10, 2010)

Fdd,
looks like you will be getting rain from 3-6pm today. Is there no need to cover because theres no buds yet? Also have you decided on what nutes you are going with? thanks jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

i'm watching the news right now. gonna get pounded around noonish. everything is properly supported so i should be ok. when the sun comes back out these babies are gonna take off. 

no buds and everything is supported. they should be fine. toughen them up a little.

no idea on nutes yet. ask me in 2 months.


----------



## Xare (May 10, 2010)

With all that guano and manure tilled into the soil he is good until flowering time.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 10, 2010)

_*Cant wait to see those girls take off, fdd. I just put my healthiest 14 babies in the ground, last night. Looks like it's shaping up to be a good summer for alot of people, this year. 

Awesome garden, brother!

 *_


----------



## brasmith (May 10, 2010)

Hijack F2, A and B pheno
Cracker Jack
BLZBud
Hash plant Haze
Ice Cream
Biddy Early

Sub'd with a question: so I know what F2 pheno means and I think the f2 of the hijack is what I have been working with, but what does A and B pheno mean? are they a split pheno of the f2? Your hijack is one of the beefiest strains I have ever worked with! Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

brasmith said:


> Hijack F2, A and B pheno
> Cracker Jack
> BLZBud
> Hash plant Haze
> ...



i noticed two distinctive phenos back at the first cross so i have been trying to keep them separate. the A pheno is very sativa looking. tends to stretch to the moon during early veg. it gets loooong colas. the B has a more indica look. big fat leaves and tighter node spacing. the colas aren't quite as long, but much fatter. they both tend to carry to same smells and high. the high is always a soaring sativa, the smell can very from skunky to fruity to kushy to candied.


----------



## GENERALIVXX (May 10, 2010)

beautiful setup, im sub'd... just read all 21 pages to catch up ;]


----------



## brasmith (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i noticed two distinctive phenos back at the first cross so i have been trying to keep them separate. the A pheno is very sativa looking. tends to stretch to the moon during early veg. it gets loooong colas. the B has a more indica look. big fat leaves and tighter node spacing. the colas aren't quite as long, but much fatter. they both tend to carry to same smells and high. the high is always a soaring sativa, the smell can very from skunky to fruity to kushy to candied.


 Awsome! Thanks. Well the B pheno must be the one I have been growing and cloning. At times I get a waft of skunk but most often and especially after harvest the candied fruity is waht takes over. I have never seen this pheno stretch node spacing is always tight and the colas are fat but not long. Pre flowers are consistant, they always show at the 8th or 9th node. K2 performed in much the same way and it was still in the f2 phase when I bought the beans a few years back. Some of them came out sativa dominant and some indica dominant. 

How many of each a and b are in your garden this year?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

brasmith said:


> Awsome! Thanks. Well the B pheno must be the one I have been growing and cloning. At times I get a waft of skunk but most often and especially after harvest the candied fruity is waht takes over. I have never seen this pheno stretch node spacing is always tight and the colas are fat but not long. Pre flowers are consistant, they always show at the 8th or 9th node. K2 performed in much the same way and it was still in the f2 phase when I bought the beans a few years back. Some of them came out sativa dominant and some indica dominant.
> 
> How many of each a and b are in your garden this year?


i only have a few of each. i have some nice males as well. i think i'll do some seeding inside with clones.


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (May 10, 2010)

SWEET cant wait to see the monster trees this year fdd.!


----------



## cph (May 11, 2010)

How early do the different phenos usually show up?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

cph said:


> How early do the different phenos usually show up?


i start to notice it early on in veg. i compare leaf patterns, node spacing, stalk size, stretch, ... pretty much every aspect. sometimes there are only slight variances. once they start flowering the differences become much more noticeable.


----------



## Imlovinit (May 11, 2010)

Fdd2blk- G.Morning, on post #187 i noticed that you have plastic circles around your outside plants. I've seen this before and was wondering why this is done? Does it keep out small animals or keep runoff from happening when you water? Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

Imlovinit said:


> Fdd2blk- G.Morning, on post #187 i noticed that you have plastic circles around your outside plants. I've seen this before and was wondering why this is done? Does it keep out small animals or keep runoff from happening when you water? Thanks!


it holds in water when i water.


----------



## brasmith (May 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i only have a few of each. i have some nice males as well. i think i'll do some seeding inside with clones.


I recently did that with a hijack clone. Used male pollen from a chem dawg. Only got 4 fat seeds though. Harvested the clone about 3-4 weeks ago, do you think the seeds can be gremed yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

brasmith said:


> I recently did that with a hijack clone. Used male pollen from a chem dawg. Only got 4 fat seeds though. Harvested the clone about 3-4 weeks ago, do you think the seeds can be gremed yet?


i let my seeds dry at least 4 weeks.


----------



## mygirls (May 11, 2010)

mornning FDD hows the weather.. its dry here 2day.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

mygirls said:


> mornning FDD hows the weather.. its dry here 2day.


it was hella cold, until the sun came out. should be upper 70's today. everything is perky.


----------



## mygirls (May 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it was hella cold, until the sun came out. should be upper 70's today. everything is perky.


ya they love the sun after a nice washing..


----------



## Green Dave (May 11, 2010)

Another FDD Grow subed 
FDD just when I think I had a Good harvest then I see yours always huge and juicey
Please keep sharing the knowlge THX


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 11, 2010)

can we c'em ? especally hh & the differant a , b hj .


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> can we c'em ? especally hh & the differant a , b hj .



i'll go take some pics right now and post them tonight. i'm busy playing in fire right now.


----------



## svchop889 (May 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll go take some pics right now and post them tonight. i'm busy playing in fire right now.


 blowing some glass or bon fire?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (May 11, 2010)

pots in the ground? thats new for you fdd...
looks like your ready.


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll go take some pics right now and post them tonight. i'm busy playing in fire right now.


it'll make ya piss the bed


----------



## svchop889 (May 11, 2010)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> pots in the ground? thats new for you fdd...
> looks like your ready.


 Its not a whole pot just a cut off portion he buried partially so that when he waters he can just pour and move on to the next and it just soak in. Kinda like digging a trench but better.


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (May 11, 2010)

Cant wait to see em... you legals make me so jealous!


----------



## Grizzdude (May 11, 2010)

Hey Fdd I noticed you didn't top or super crop, are you going to just let these plants just do there own thing? What are you going to do to try to maximize your yield?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd I noticed you didn't top or super crop, are you going to just let these plants just do there own thing? What are you going to do to try to maximize your yield?



i'm gonna water them.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

hijack A on the left, B on the right. these are my breeding males, ... 



hijack A on the left, BLZBud on the right, ... 



cracker jack, ... 


hash plant haze, ... 


full garden, ....


----------



## svchop889 (May 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna water them.


 You mean your not going to buy hundreds of dollars of specifically formulated commercialized nutrients that will double your yield over night?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2010)

looking good! subscribed


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 11, 2010)

We use the same bat guano
I feel cool now.
Subbed


----------



## Delux83 (May 12, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd I noticed you didn't top or super crop, are you going to just let these plants just do there own thing? What are you going to do to try to maximize your yield?





fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna water them.


bwahahahahhahahaha that shit cracked me up 

PRICELESS!


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 12, 2010)

im not familiar with n cal hashplant , with that said it doesn't seem like much of it came thru in the hh , looking at the slender leaves , unless maybe a sooner finish . what is the hj genetic wise ? warlock x mmg ?


----------



## rd116 (May 12, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd I noticed you didn't top or super crop, are you going to just let these plants just do there own thing? What are you going to do to try to maximize your yield?


 *I am not sure if you have seen fdd's grows before but I don't think he needs input or help with maximizing his yield. Just sit back and enjoy the show... *


----------



## PANGcake (May 12, 2010)

rd116 said:


> *I am not sure if you have seen fdd's grows before but I don't think he needs input or help with maximizing his yield. Just sit back and enjoy the show... *


Are you reading the same post as I am? 



> Hey Fdd I noticed you didn't top or super crop, are you going to just let these plants just do there own thing? What are you going to do to try to maximize your yield?


I don't see this guy "trying to help", I see this guy asking two questions?!


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2010)

ima have to take a seat and watch this one.. you always grow some fucking trees in your yard like every summer... wish it were legal to that here lol...........


----------



## Delux83 (May 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ima have to take a seat and watch this one.. you always grow some fucking trees in your yard like every summer... wish it were legal to that here lol...........


i know right?!?!? been lurking on craigslist looking at places in cali since i saw he was growing in his yard like that.. so gotta get in on this!! i mean seriously i wanna be there for next season. doing it up in my own yard


----------



## rd116 (May 12, 2010)

*just sayin... ***


----------



## PANGcake (May 12, 2010)

Beats ocean front view any day


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

Hey jw FDD. your avi says that you are voting NO
Are you reffering to the Regulate, Control and Tax Cannabis Act of 2010?
if so, what are your reasons?


----------



## northeastern lights (May 12, 2010)

So how about a pic of the "secret garden"


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful looking FDD, I learn something new every year, from you. 

I was gonn'a use the plastic rings around my plants too, but my wife started calling me "little fdd", so I couldn't! 

Copying the 'carport' will have to do.

Besides, I don't have a Skidoo!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

Can't wait to try my first outdoor grow this year... Not in soil... My whole town is built on clay, so I will be using coco and doing a totally organic grow...


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hijack male crossed with a green crack female.


lol i remember that thread


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 12, 2010)

nice photos .


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 12, 2010)

FDD, AW this is wat ive been waiting for!! joined here the end of ur grow last year, finally get a front row seat to it!! thems r big already FDD!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> im not familiar with n cal hashplant , with that said it doesn't seem like much of it came thru in the hh , looking at the slender leaves , unless maybe a sooner finish . what is the hj genetic wise ? warlock x mmg ?


the hash plant haze seeds came from the seed bank. 

hijack is a personal cross of unknown genetics. seems to be a kushy skunk.


----------



## whiteflour (May 12, 2010)

at least its not a skunky kush, i met one of those at the bar last week, and oh wait sorry wrong thread. nice plants.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the hash plant haze seeds came from the seed bank.
> 
> hijack is a personal cross of unknown genetics. seems to be a kushy skunk.


 
kushy skunk? i thought i herd you describe the hijack has fruity, like 10 other smells, with burnt toast or toast or some shit like that? ive never come across no herb like that bro.....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

got some more beans today. started 6 more. 

2 - paradise wappa
2 - DNA sharksbreath
1 - barneys farm violator kush
1 - THSeeds kushage

they are all feminized. i have just put them in rapid rooters under a dome on a seedling mat. we'll have to see how many pop for me.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> kushy skunk? i thought i herd you describe the hijack has fruity, like 10 other smells, with burnt toast or toast or some shit like that? ive never come across no herb like that bro.....


it's a kushy skunk cross that has hella different smells. 

i don't understand your post.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a kushy skunk cross that has hella different smells.
> 
> i don't understand your post.


i was just saying i never had bud that smelled like burnt toast.. but i dont doubt it do.. i had all kinds of funky flavors from weed. like a sweet vomit, ect. thats kinda cool. looking forward to seeing that violater kush outside.... and thinking of adding that to the collection. have been contimplating that for some time now.... 

good luck man......


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

i need to take some pics. everything is really happy. leaves all point towards the sky.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to take some pics. everything is really happy. leaves all point towards the sky.


man ur lucky... here in n. illinois its been chilly esp at night. i need to get mine out within the next week if i want a decent yield... esp since round here we start budding mid-late aug. and were creeping up on june already!!!!! plus the indicas i cultivate req. a long ass veg to yield well...... though that factor is more then made up on potency alone!!!! long story short... time to bust out a damp paper towl, a ziplock baggie, and some peat pellets.......


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

......................


----------



## PANGcake (May 14, 2010)

Noice! Man I could sit there for hours just watching them grow


----------



## svchop889 (May 14, 2010)

Its the horse shit kicking in after that rain.


----------



## elfweed (May 14, 2010)

Is the secret garden a secret?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Noice! Man I could sit there for hours just watching them grow



i found myself doing just that this morning. 



svchop889 said:


> Its the horse shit kicking in after that rain.


everything is green and perky. they all got a nice watering this morning. 




elfweed said:


> Is the secret garden a secret?


it's a secret. if you can't figure out which pic it is, i can't tell you. it a secret.


----------



## elfweed (May 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a secret. if you can't figure out which pic it is, i can't tell you. it a secret.


haha. wow i'm dumb.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

elfweed said:


> haha. wow i'm dumb.


the same thing happened last year, all year. i posted pics of it for weeks and no one even realized something was off. finally i said "hey, there are 2 gardens here". 

ssshhhhhhh, it's a secret.  heheheheheehe


----------



## irish farmer (May 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every thing looks great man. do you get impatient waithing for harvest.


----------



## PANGcake (May 14, 2010)

Where's ur fav spot? 










Love those outdoor scrogs 













I would probably sit in the bottom right corner of the pic just 
contemplating


----------



## YGrow (May 14, 2010)

Everything looks really nice, fdd.


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (May 14, 2010)

I'm so fucking impress when I see the organization and dedication that goes into growing herbs. You need no rep from me RIU love's you! How does it feel to be a weed celebrity? I know you don't do it for the fame it's just part of the game... You up the in the triangle huh I need to make my way up there it's a small journey. Ya'll been getting a lot of attention on I think it was MSNBC Marijuana Inc how do you feel about that? You keep shit simple and it works out!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 14, 2010)

DAMN they r pekee faded. reaching fer the sky, how god damn cute!!!


----------



## northeastern lights (May 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the same thing happened last year, all year. i posted pics of it for weeks and no one even realized something was off. finally i said "hey, there are 2 gardens here".
> 
> ssshhhhhhh, it's a secret.  heheheheheehe




Should call it the secret scrog garden.


----------



## Tunda (May 15, 2010)

Just got done reading all 27 pages. It's making me want to plant some sativas in the ground. I am germinating some nl#5 x haze mist, Kc brains mango, white labels doublegum and some supersilverhaze beans for this season. I'd like all my plants to grow as big and as healthy as yours. Sub'd


----------



## IAm5toned (May 15, 2010)

yea everytime i catch up on this thread it makes me want to go plant up a hollow on copperhead rd.....


i got a kushy skunk in one of my cabs right now. kinda grows like TW, in that it looks like shit right up till your about 6 weeks into flower, then bam! fills out in like a week. unknown bagseed genetics i got from some bud the was floating around a party i went to a few months ago in atl. i say kushy skunk, because the cola has that flat-top skunk look, but the leaves, def some kush, there huge.
one of the things that sucks bad about my area is there are a shit ton of local growers, some of them masters, but none of em talk to each other or give out strain info... so its hard to tell what you got when you get it, lol.


----------



## nepali grizzly (May 15, 2010)

Your garden looks healthy and green. I wish you lots of luck with this year's crop


----------



## rippengbs420 (May 15, 2010)

Hey Fdd, ive been looking at this thread. its great i must say! i have a question about how plants bud outside, do they start budding when daylight savings time ends, or do they just grow into it naturally?


----------



## whiteflour (May 15, 2010)

Whenever there is 12 hours or less in a day. I don't know about Cali but back east they were usually done by Thanksgiving, so flowering started maybe aug/sep.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 15, 2010)

FDD- that cracker jack in pic 5 looks like its going to be real big and bushy!!! are you going to keep those potted plants in the same size pots or eventually move them to bigger ones??


----------



## rippengbs420 (May 15, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> Whenever there is 12 hours or less in a day. I don't know about Cali but back east they were usually done by Thanksgiving, so flowering started maybe aug/sep.


i was just wondering because last year i had a plant that i started late in season (i live in FL) and it budded after the daylight time switched but i have two nice plants that have hairs coming out of them... i know there no any were near harvest but the look amazing and one of them is huge so i was just wondering....


----------



## dirmer3 (May 15, 2010)

FDD, you make BY FAR my favorite outdoor grow journal of all time. You deserve that legendary status, for sure. I can't fucking wait to see the results this year!


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 16, 2010)

rippengbs420 said:


> Hey Fdd, ive been looking at this thread. its great i must say! i have a question about how plants bud outside, do they start budding when daylight savings time ends, or do they just grow into it naturally?


Are you asking if the 1 hour shift "back in time" at the end of daylight savings effects plants?


----------



## jwop (May 16, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> Are you asking if the 1 hour shift "back in time" at the end of daylight savings effects plants?


lol i just bought my best female a lovely movado


----------



## rippengbs420 (May 16, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> Are you asking if the 1 hour shift "back in time" at the end of daylight savings effects plants?


yes, im asking because when it shifts back an hour it makes the days 12/12, so thats when they would bud right?


----------



## Dropastone (May 16, 2010)

I think he wants to know when bud production starts. If that's the case it starts after the longest day of the year when the days start getting shorter.

Peace.


----------



## Rusty Crutch (May 16, 2010)

I'm no quantum physicist but ....

The one hour step back in time may not actually be a step at all. Physicists think that there is a polarity shift for an hour on a sub-atomic level which slows time to almost a stand-still and everything catches back up from when it went forward an hour. Supposedly the time shift produces a nominal increase in neutrinos which 'could' trigger flowering but still hasn't been proven yet. They were going to try and change it but it could fuck everything up (veg/flowering/hermies). Can anyone else help me out on the subject as I can't find any of this on the wikipedia.

Sorry....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

rippengbs420 said:


> yes, im asking because when it shifts back an hour it makes the days 12/12, so thats when they would bud right?



dude, ........


----------



## cruzer101 (May 16, 2010)

Dude, take another bong hit. 
Just because you change your clocks back does not effect the amount of time the sun is in the sky.


----------



## hardroc (May 16, 2010)

Bawahahhahahhaahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laceygirl (May 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Dude, take another bong hit.
> Just because you change your clocks back does not effect the amount of time the sun is in the sky.


Totally agree with you... That's like saying my curtains fade more when its daylight saving...lol... Changing the clocks doesn't add more hours into the day...


----------



## Delux83 (May 16, 2010)

hahaha great read lol i have moments where i ask dumbshit too glad to see im not the only one


----------



## Dragonsmoke (May 16, 2010)

Sup FDD! clearly your the man I need to ask. So i started some ladies inside like first week of april. they be about 6 weeks now and they have been moved outside and all have since started showing sex. The Idea was to get an early crop in this year or at least 2 yields but is this even possible outdoors? OK the daylight is roughly 14 hours but dawn and dusk don't cast much light into the yard so I'm looking at it like its 12. BUT the days still will increase in light so will that revege the girls? or will it turnem all herm?


----------



## pinkjackyle (May 16, 2010)

is the other garden a result of ure caretaker status ? r those screens gonna b big enuff ? i bet there full by mid june or before .


----------



## mygirls (May 17, 2010)

rippengbs420 said:


> yes, im asking because when it shifts back an hour it makes the days 12/12, so thats when they would bud right?


im not gone say nothing.....LOL but this is funny hahahahahahaha


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 17, 2010)

we all have our moments

hahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2010)

strange year on the weather. it's raining again. on and off for the next few days. it is usually 90 degrees out, it's only 70. the rain should have stopped 2 months ago. all the reservoirs are full. my plants seem to be ok with it though. they get a really good watering.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> strange year on the weather. it's raining again. on and off for the next few days. it is usually 90 degrees out, it's only 70. the rain should have stopped 2 months ago. all the reservoirs are full. my plants seem to be ok with it though. they get a really good watering.
> 
> 
> it has been huh? it gunna rain the next 3 days. some sun then more rain!.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2010)

maybe we will have a nice long summer and i won't have to worry about rain in the fall. that would be cool.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 17, 2010)

your telling me, It F'ing snowed just a few days ago.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe we will have a nice long summer and i won't have to worry about rain in the fall. that would be cool.




whens this years solstice? june 21st?


----------



## STZ (May 17, 2010)

It would be awesome to have a long summer with no rain into the end of October! I gotta tell ya, the outdoor plants dont mind the rain right now one bit. They don't grow as much as when its sunny, but they seem just as perky and happy. It fucking sucks for the light dep though...they are a little over two weeks into flowering and at least 5 days of that has been spent with the greenhouse cover ON and a 600w hps hanging inside because of the rain. Once the sun comes out in a few days everything is gonna fuckin take off


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

sun came out this morning and everything looks great.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;kLibvYRcPrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLibvYRcPrM[/video]


----------



## YGrow (May 18, 2010)

Holy crap! Look at the stems on those ladies. Boy, nothing like California rain and sun to get the doobage growing. You the man, fdd. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## PANGcake (May 18, 2010)

> strange year on the weather. it's raining again. on and off for the next few days. it is usually 90 degrees out, it's only 70. the rain should have stopped 2 months ago. all the reservoirs are full. my plants seem to be ok with it though. they get a really good watering.


Maybe that will help preventing those wide spread fires u guys in Cali have witnessed past years?!

Plants look lovely man!

//Pc


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > strange year on the weather. it's raining again. on and off for the next few days. it is usually 90 degrees out, it's only 70. the rain should have stopped 2 months ago. all the reservoirs are full. my plants seem to be ok with it though. they get a really good watering.
> ...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 18, 2010)

WOW! check out those nice stainless steel looking tiki torches!!


----------



## northeastern lights (May 18, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> WOW! check out those nice stainless steel looking tiki torches!!


Right, I noticed those this year too. FDD's living large


----------



## svchop889 (May 18, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> WOW! check out those nice stainless steel looking tiki torches!!


Haha beautiful plants, but this guy really likes those tiki torches lmao. He doesnt comment on the plants but tiki torches of all things....


----------



## rd116 (May 18, 2010)

Hey FDD are you using anything to keep your girls out of flower? Our weather has been crazy


----------



## Grizzdude (May 18, 2010)

Do not dishonor the Tiki!


----------



## svchop889 (May 18, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Do not dishonor the Tiki!


 there nice torches don't get me wrong I just found it funny that someone made a comment about it. Instead of well you know the plants I guess, nice plants becomes a redundant statement In fdd's threads. 

Nice yard the grass is really green and plush what variety is It?


----------



## svchop889 (May 18, 2010)

> Hey FDD are you using anything to keep your girls out of flower? Our weather has been crazy


Yeah Tiki torches don't ya see em


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> there nice torches don't get me wrong I just found it funny that someone made a comment about it. Instead of well you know the plants I guess, nice plants becomes a redundant statement In fdd's threads.
> 
> Nice yard the grass is really green and plush what variety is It?


crab grass and dandy lions.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

rd116 said:


> Hey FDD are you using anything to keep your girls out of flower? Our weather has been crazy


sunshine works. even when it's cloudy it's still light out.


----------



## mauichronic808 (May 18, 2010)

loooking good already. what ferts we using this season?


----------



## svchop889 (May 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> crab grass and dandy lions.


 that's all you get in cali though isn't it?. at least that's what I've heard from my cousin


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 18, 2010)

Hey FDD2BLK-

Glad someone has thier grow on.  The situation here in CO is getting worse by the day. The politicians smelled the MMJ money and now we are done for. I'd wish you good luck on your grow but it seems like you're way past the luck stage.


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;kLibvYRcPrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLibvYRcPrM[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strains are pics 1 and 5?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2010)

Hodgegrown said:


> What strains are pics 1 and 5?


picture 1 is "ice cream", pic 2 is "hijack". they are both looking really good. the ice cream is new to me. it looks VERY indicay. more so then any other indica i've ever grown.


----------



## slomoking13 (May 19, 2010)

is the ice cream from paradise genetics? A buddy grew some and it turned out really nice!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> is the ice cream from paradise genetics? A buddy grew some and it turned out really nice!



yep, .... http://www.speedyseedz.com/index.php/paradise-ice-cream-female.html


----------



## slomoking13 (May 19, 2010)

A buddy of mine from Ohio has a small personal indoor garden and did a crop of it about a year back. I had remembered seeing it in high times a few years ago and always wanted to try it. I only see my friend when we ride motocross and it's always in Indiana, Kentucky, or some other state. He brought a small bag of it last summer though fresh off a 3 week cure and let me tell ya, after a long day of riding, it definately did the trick. His was indoor with great bag appeal and a little more mild in flavor and smell compared to some of the other more "exotic" strains, but still put us all in the dirt after smoking!


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 19, 2010)

_*Hey, fdd. Everything looks badass!

I had a quick question, if you'll take the time, man. I searched the first few pages and didn't see where you'd posted what your planning to feed through the grow...
*Are you using chemicals? 
*What kind of "food" are you feeding regularly?

I noticed in your "Its all bulls**t" thread, that you're not a big believer in overwhelming amounts of chemicals... Neither am I. I just harvested some of Dinafems Powerkush that I grew almost purely organic, and it's the best tasting smoke I've ever had. The only chemical I used on it was FoxFarms Tiger Bloom.

Sorry if you've already answered this question. I looked, and couldn't see where you had..

Thanx for takin' the time, man.

*_


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2010)

i dumped in 2 trucks loads of animal shit. the last thing they need right now is food. especially after all this rain soaked the ground.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 19, 2010)

_*You do have some pretty rich soil. 

Got any suggestions for a Guerilla gardener wondering what to feed 22 feminized Greenhouse,TH Seeds, and Dinafem beans? A link, maybe? I'd appreciate it, man...
*_


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*You do have some pretty rich soil.
> 
> Got any suggestions for a Guerilla gardener wondering what to feed 22 feminized Greenhouse,TH Seeds, and Dinafem beans? A link, maybe? I'd appreciate it, man...
> *_





http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=1&subAreaID=&query=manure&catAbb=sss


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 19, 2010)

_*Need good dirt, huh? *__* *__* Thanx, brah.*_


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Need good dirt, huh? *__* *__* Thanx, brah.*_


start with as much good soil as you can haul in. as big as holes as you can fill. if you need nutes i'd go with maybe a guano, because it's somewhat time-released; or any type of liquid organic.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 19, 2010)

_*Awesome, dude. Thanx. 

My holes are pretty decent. I may add some bloom feed and guano come August. 

Cant wait for the smoke report on that Ice Cream, man! If you get the taste they advertise, I may have to pop some of those for an indoor grow.

*_


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2010)

my leaves look nothing like their pics. mine are very indica looking. it says it shows different phenos, all 3 of mine are the same, ......


----------



## svchop889 (May 19, 2010)

subtle I've read what you put in your hole man they should be good for a long long time, maybe something with a little PK starting after June to get the buds popping.


----------



## Pothead32 (May 19, 2010)

Looking great man. I envy anyone who has a weed garden in they're backyard...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> Looking great man. I envy anyone who has a weed garden in they're backyard...


haha ya and FDD has two gardens!! but shhh!! ones a secret...


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, I really like the looks of both. Two thumbs up on your garden..


----------



## buckd316 (May 20, 2010)

fdd2blk do you have a thread for your indoor setup?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 20, 2010)

Looking good Fdd my hash plant haze's are looking good.1 male to cross with a Shoreline clone.They appear to be almost twins,almost.Waiting on another batch of clones to root.Plenty of time.Subscribed.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

buckd316 said:


> fdd2blk do you have a thread for your indoor setup?



i got nothing going right now inside.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 20, 2010)

Hey Fdd how big is the netting on your scrog? I was thinking to do a scrog outdoors also and would like any advise you could throw my way.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd how big is the netting on your scrog? I was thinking to do a scrog outdoors also and would like any advise you could throw my way.



what netting?


----------



## Grizzdude (May 20, 2010)

View attachment 917416 



This setup right here. today I set up a nice spot for a few plants but I still need to setup my screen. How far do you have the screen from the ground? How long are you going to train the branches through the screen? Any other advise would be apreciated


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> View attachment 917416
> 
> 
> 
> This setup right here. today I set up a nice spot for a few plants but I still need to setup my screen. How far do you have the screen from the ground? How long are you going to train the branches through the screen? Any other advise would be apreciated




that's fencing. maybe, inch and half X 3 inch mesh. comes in a big roll. cut to desired size.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 20, 2010)

Awsome, make sure you update on that lady so I can follow along dude!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my leaves look nothing like their pics. mine are very indica looking. it says it shows different phenos, all 3 of mine are the same, ...... View attachment 944732


This plant is in its happy place.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 22, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> This plant is in its happy place.


_*No shit, right? I dont think it could look any healthier

Wish mine were that big already.* * Mine aren't near that, yet.*_


----------



## jwop (May 22, 2010)

faded, have you ever tried raised beds? or does it get too hot out there in cali?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

jwop said:


> faded, have you ever tried raised beds? or does it get too hot out there in cali?



in a year or 2 i'll add side boards because my soil height gets higher every year as i add mulch and what-not. so, sooner or later, i'll have raised beds.


----------



## donjuan417 (May 23, 2010)

worble said:


> subbed also cant wait to see this grow --- ice cream? when the *uck did we get ice cream  never hear of that strain where to get clones? jeff


attitude has it in seed


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 25, 2010)

_*So does Speedy.*_


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2010)

alright bro time for a uptade pic. bring um on... i wan't to see if im running with the BIG DOGS.......LOL


----------



## mexiblunt (May 25, 2010)

Just stopped in to check your yard this year FDD. To be completely honest I don't care for the site much since it changed so I'll check back in this fall. Have a great season!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> Just stopped in to check your yard this year FDD. To be completely honest I don't care for the site much since it changed so I'll check back in this fall. Have a great season!!


all that changed was the color, but whatever. still the same good info. seems petty and trivial. 

i hate when people peek over my fence. the gate is open.


----------



## svchop889 (May 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> all that changed was the color, but whatever. still the same good info. seems petty and trivial.
> 
> i hate when people peek over my fence. the gate is open.


 but they added more buttons and moved them around its so confusing. haha


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2010)

i think i watered once when i first planted them, maybe twice. 

it's raining again.


----------



## The Snowman (May 25, 2010)

damn man, those are gonna be monsters. i wanna do an outdoor so bad. they look great by the way.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 25, 2010)

Hi FDD,

Looks like your girls picked up about 6 inches this week. Great shots man.
Hey, are you going to prune them or are you gonna let them do the wild thing?


----------



## phyzix (May 25, 2010)

So where do I have to show up to get some clippings


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi FDD,
> 
> Looks like your girls picked up about 6 inches this week. Great shots man.
> Hey, are you going to prune them or are you gonna let them do the wild thing?




no reason to prune them, at all.


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 25, 2010)

lookin great Fdd! those are going to most definitely be some big girls again this year! seems like your caught up! lol plants are a little bigger than the rest of ours! I'm jealous!


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2010)

dam bro do you ever slow daow...LOL them looking grand. just grand..once again another nice harvest for FDD... good job brotha


oh it would be nice to see your avatar in my thread LOL hahahahaha


----------



## phyzix (May 25, 2010)

Rain in Northern California?! Again?!


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Rain in Northern California?! Again?!


then that means its coming this way.


----------



## rd116 (May 25, 2010)

this has been a crazy year so far with the rain! Hopefully we get a longer summer. At least the lakes will be a lot more full then the past few years.


----------



## PANGcake (May 25, 2010)

We have lift off! They have taken off I can see and as always this is my fav angle 



All dem ladies are looking guud!

//Pc


----------



## Delux83 (May 26, 2010)

their looking great FDD, both plots


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 26, 2010)

2010 grow is looking good FDD. I like the white plastic plant thingies. Are the tomato cages temp? Suppose to rain down here thurs. I better get my planter and canopy in line soon.


----------



## dirmer3 (May 26, 2010)

I'm so glad it didn't rain today I hope the weather man was wrong and it stays sunny all week.


----------



## kkday (May 27, 2010)

Wow there loving life for sure!! When you grow from seed outdoors how big do your males get before you take them down???


----------



## mygirls (May 27, 2010)

hey FDD you having any limb breakage yet. i did on one plant so i made these cages.... not to bad 




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2010)

it poured this morning. lightening hit the transformer at my house at 5am. loudest thunder i've ever heard. pink and blue lightening for the next hour. it poured like it was Feb. my backyard has 2 inch deep puddles of standing water. gonna be a week before it's dry enough to mow again. my plants are LOVING it. they are all happy and perky. they are growing really fast.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 27, 2010)

you out there doing the rain dance, cuz it's workin? LOL
So your last seasons monsters are all untopped?


----------



## mygirls (May 27, 2010)

hey FDD, ? i never had cages around my plant, should they be stuck in the ground or are they ok just sitting there..eill they lift as the plant grows or will they stay on the ground. thanks


----------



## STZ (May 27, 2010)

Heh glad your house is ok and your plants are lovin it man. I have never seen such rain this time of year and I have never been so ANGRY with the weather. Im taking it personal if it doesn't stop raining by this weekend. F the rain. F the weather channel. F light deps.


----------



## svchop889 (May 27, 2010)

Anger will get you no where with mother nature, accepting her is the only way to become copacetic with her. she will take care of you If you let her.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2010)

mygirls said:


> hey FDD, ? i never had cages around my plant, should they be stuck in the ground or are they ok just sitting there..eill they lift as the plant grows or will they stay on the ground. thanks



i stick them in the ground an inch or so to help support the plant. the plant will simply grow around them. it won't lift them. 




this weather would beawesome if it were 10 degrees warmer. my plants seem really happy though. it's me that's cold.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i stick them in the ground an inch or so to help support the plant. the plant will simply grow around them. it won't lift them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Record temps over here. Hit 97 yesterday. Day before that was in the low 90's. Major heat wave over here.


----------



## mygirls (May 28, 2010)

its trying to make up its mind here rain or shine, warm or cold.. oh hell i forgor im on the coast.. LOL it always cold..and rainy..hahahahaha


----------



## macdadyabc (May 28, 2010)

why r u so good fdd? your stuffs lookin great. speakin of lightning, last month i almost died when i was workin on my truck and 20 feet away the power line gut struck and blew up. the loudest thing i ever heard, and my dogs still a little jumpy. 
Subscribed. cant wait to watch this progress!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 28, 2010)

macdadyabc said:


> why r u so good fdd? your stuffs lookin great. speakin of lightning, last month i almost died when i was workin on my truck and 20 feet away the power line gut struck and blew up. the loudest thing i ever heard, and my dogs still a little jumpy.
> Subscribed. cant wait to watch this progress!


A transformer blew up in the middle of the night a while ago and that woke me up from a dead sleep, very very load

Scared the little pup as well


----------



## macdadyabc (May 28, 2010)

first thing i did was make sure my head was still on , and then took my dog inside and calmed him down. lol. It splintered down the middle four or five power poles.The whole nieghborhood said it was the loudest thing they ever heard, and the power was out for a day.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 28, 2010)

i ran outside to see what happened. 

my wife stopped me from going all the way out there. she was like "wtf are you doing? lightening just hit us." 

silly me. 


sun came out and it's 80 degrees out. watch what happens now.


----------



## stupidclown (May 28, 2010)

nice grow.

its should stop this raining shit or i should watch the weather channel. hope you are smarter than me. i watered my outdoor, then rain.

good luck, and i hope your girls out way you come harvest time


----------



## flushnasty (May 29, 2010)

FDD, 

I have been watching your grows since 2007 although Ive never posted on RIU before today. They have provided me with a priceless source of education and a never ending supply of inspiration. I was only getting 1/4-1/2 pound per plant outdoor prior to reading the grow journals of the veterans on this site, and last year I averaged around 4!


thanks for all the help (even though I never asked a question!) and best of luck with your grow, its looking great so far.


----------



## jfa916 (May 29, 2010)

those are great


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2010)

the sun came out, it hit 90 degrees today. had the heater in the house on yesterday, today i have on the A/C. crazy weather. 

plants are VERY happy and PERKY.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2010)

finally got my lawn mowed. still have to bust out the weed eater though.


----------



## YGrow (May 30, 2010)

Wow, very nice. I need to get on my yard, too.


----------



## rdecosta88 (May 30, 2010)

They are monsters already man!!! I can feel your arthritis pain from trimming!! Haha jk


----------



## veggiegardener (May 30, 2010)

Hey, FDD!

I spotted a serious problem.

You have underestimated the finished size of your plants!

Damn, they're looking wonderful!

I love the attention to detail!

I posted on the Bud worm thread. I commented on the Fiery Skippers.

Take a look?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 30, 2010)

hey fdd whats up glad to see how well your grow is doing,great job so how are the BLZ doing so far? with all this strange weather it dont seem to be affecting any thing..


----------



## Steadmanclan (May 30, 2010)

happy to find your new thread...
im always lurking all the way through your grows.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 30, 2010)

Sweet we are back on


----------



## svchop889 (May 30, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Sweet we are back on


 yeah lets keep it that way. This is going to be too good to miss out on just because we loose sight of what is important and sometimes act like foolish children.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 30, 2010)

good point bro 
watch the master kids and maybe you will grow a monster half as good as one of these


----------



## Str8 Smokin (May 31, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> good point bro
> watch the master kids and maybe you will grow a monster half as good as one of these


 ^^^^^^^^^^^aint that everyones goal???..............


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 31, 2010)

Hey FDD

Looks like the rain didnt do any damage. The rings and tomato supports are doing their job. What is the short single plant in pic 8? Plants look great in the homemade soil you have. No ferts yet right?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hey FDD
> 
> Looks like the rain didnt do any damage. The rings and tomato supports are doing their job. What is the short single plant in pic 8? Plants look great in the homemade soil you have. No ferts yet right?


that's a hijack. i need to go grab a few bags of soil and repot those. 

no nutes yet.


----------



## irish farmer (May 31, 2010)

Its a pleasure to be able to see your lady's again, they look great.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 31, 2010)

Can you tell me what's what again from left to right please.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 31, 2010)

Hey Fdd, You gonna post a pic of your scrog setups? I saw one picture but it was kinda far away.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd, You gonna post a pic of your scrog setups? I saw one picture but it was kinda far away.


not really much to see yet.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's a hijack. i need to go grab a few bags of soil and repot those.
> 
> no nutes yet.


THought it was looking nice and studly. I love the homemade soil and not having to use nutes for almost all veg time. Gotta get my stuff in the ground. Looking good from here.


----------



## Northpinellasdan (Jun 1, 2010)

FDD Can ya answer a quick question?

what are the benefits if any at all of the metal tomato cylinders around the weed... also is that scrog looking screen do anything?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2010)

the cages support the branches. as well as the screen.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 1, 2010)

I read this whole thread last night and I dont remember if you said the deminsions of the bed or not? how long is it? just wondering because it looks about the same size as mine maybe a tad longer and the same width. I was thinking I would only be able to fit 8 or 10 but after looking at yours im thinking I prob could do 12. mines 25' by 8'. I also just rototilled the clay soil I have and tilled in a bunch of ammendments. I barely used any liquid nutes last year and it was still good enough that people thought it was indoor. I'm glad to see some people dont waste thousands of dollars on ocean forest to grow 20 plants. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 1, 2010)

Northpinellasdan said:


> FDD Can ya answer a quick question?
> 
> what are the benefits if any at all of the metal tomato cylinders around the weed... also is that scrog looking screen do anything?



Dude You can make em cheap with some sticks and some tie wire. Ahhhh........sometimes you just gotta get ghetto with it.


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 1, 2010)

odbsmydog said:


> I'm glad to see some people dont waste thousands of dollars on ocean forest to grow 20 plants.


Kellogg's outdoor patio plus potting soil is the exact same shit, different bag, 1/3 the price


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 2, 2010)

How far are your plants spaced apart? I was gonna do 6' but yours look a lot closer. last year i made the mistake of putting like 10 plants in a 10 x 10 garden.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2010)

mine are about 3 feet apart.


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2010)

damn dude I think you're gonna hit the same sizes you had in 2008 !!!


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 2, 2010)

damn, thats hella close. you dont get mildew or pest probs when they get big and are crowded together? Just wondering because I always thought they should be 6' apart. hmmm, food for thought. I'm transplanting into my garden today...


----------



## Grapefruit dank (Jun 2, 2010)

View attachment 971535 
View attachment 971534
A few of mine that have been living outside since early february in my cheap greenhouse
They have been through countless freezes with no reaction


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2010)

raining again, lightly.


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking nice Fdd as always. Who's the big dude in pic 7.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> Looking nice Fdd as always. Who's the big dude in pic 7.


it's a cracker jack going into full flower. only problem is i see a female hair. only 1 so far on the whole plant. i wanted to use this pollen to breed with but now i have second thoughts.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 4, 2010)

Its pretty rare to get a pistillate male I would look into it more before you decide not to use it. only thing I have read about it was that there were a higher ratio of females in the offspring.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Its pretty rare to get a pistillate male I would look into it more before you decide not to use it. only thing I have read about it was that there were a higher ratio of females in the offspring.


um, it's a hermy. i get them a lot when crossing strains.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 4, 2010)

You get them a lot because all cannabis carries the trait. Whether it be dominate or recessive even if you cross two strains with with a recessive trait for being hermaphrodite you will still get random physical manifestations of the trait. But I wont argue with you it is indeed a hermie, but a one of a different sort.


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jun 4, 2010)

So would it produce seeds or pollen? Probably a newby question but im a bit confused on the "pistillate male".


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2010)

no, not all cannabis plants carry this trait. it is the ones that do NOT carry this trait that are sought out as breeding plants. 

it comes down to understanding X and Y chromosomes and how they effect breeding. it's science and stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2010)

CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> So would it produce seeds or pollen? Probably a newby question but im a bit confused on the "pistillate male".


that calyx will be pollinated and form a single seed.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 4, 2010)

So that male you have with the one solitary pistil, what would that be represented as? Considering XY is male and female Is XX?

and what would happen is you forced a pure female to produce pollen by educing stress and the used that pollen to pollinate the single pistil on your male hermie? what would that chromosome pairing look like ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> So that male you have with the one solitary pistil, what would that be represented as? Considering XY is male and female Is XX?
> 
> and what would happen is you forced a pure female to produce pollen by educing stress and the used that pollen to pollinate the single pistil on your male hermie? what would that chromosome pairing look like ?



a hermy carries an extra chromosome, XXY. 

you can't force a "pure" female to produce pollen unless you use a chemical agent. it is the only way to get true feminized seeds. any other method and you are working with a genetic defect.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 4, 2010)

Seems like pure females are becoming less and less common. Especially with all the amateur breeders out there and the fact that when your outside pollen could come from anywhere and introduce an extra chromosome into the set of genetics you are working with.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see what this GUY produces for genetics.
I didn't even notice the single stigma till you said something.


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 4, 2010)

Now there's my SCROG pic! So are you just letting the branches grow through the screen or are you going to bend and weave them through the screen?


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jun 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a hermy carries an extra chromosome, XXY.
> 
> you can't force a "pure" female to produce pollen unless you use a chemical agent. it is the only way to get true feminized seeds. any other method and you are working with a genetic defect.


what about light stress?? won't that produce hermified traits in a non hermi plant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 4, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> what about light stress?? won't that produce hermified traits in a non hermi plant?


you can't add a chromosome with light. it's was already there, just hiding. 




i'll weave the branches thru the screen as they grow.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 5, 2010)

I really dont understand the point of scrog outdoors, i thought the purpose was to keep an even canopy because artifical light can only penetrate so deep.. but the sun can penetrate all the way to the grouund right? or no?


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 5, 2010)

I think it would be nice to have a unch of main colas you know. Also I think this will help me in my plot since it gets so damn windy sometimes, it could really help with support too.


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2010)

sun can't penetrate through hella deep canopies.

I mean it's far better than indoor like that, but not to the point where scrog is useless outside . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

i have a pretty good idea of what i'm doing.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 5, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> I really dont understand the point of scrog outdoors, i thought the purpose was to keep an even canopy because artifical light can only penetrate so deep.. but the sun can penetrate all the way to the grouund right? or no?


do trees produce shade at the trunk?? im pretty sure they do and from previous grows ive seen of FDD, he gets TREES!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 5, 2010)

FDD, i hate to contradict you but you can make any plant hermie. or at least make it produce pollen sacks. by leaving it several weeks past its harvest date, for self preservation purposes, the plant will grow pollen sacks to self pollinate, if pollination has not already occurred. is you harvest this pollen, and pollinate another different female, this will make feminized seeds. other than using chemicals, i think it is one of the only natural ways to produce pollen from a female plant. like 14-16 weeks into flower it will produce pollen sacks.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 5, 2010)

also you are forgetting a very key thing in genetics. mutations. they happen all the time, this is why you can get a hermie from something that only has an XX or XY. a mutation can occur and form that XXY chromosome to make it hermie. this can happen to any chromosome or base pairs when sequencing TRNA for polypeptide chains, by switching a once paired A-T=G-C=G-C, to T-A=G-C=C-G. in animal or plant cells. mutations also cause cancer in cells.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> FDD, i hate to contradict you but you can make any plant hermie. or at least make it produce pollen sacks. by leaving it several weeks past its harvest date, for self preservation purposes, the plant will grow pollen sacks to self pollinate, if pollination has not already occurred. is you harvest this pollen, and pollinate another different female, this will make feminized seeds. other than using chemicals, i think it is one of the only natural ways to produce pollen from a female plant. like 14-16 weeks into flower it will produce pollen sacks.


not all plants do this. 

NO, this does NOT make feminized seeds. 

do some genetic research and get back to me. 

a naturally pollen producing female is a hermy. 

it's DNA and shit.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 5, 2010)

you mean stress causes chemicals to be formed that can cause the same effect as you applying the chemicals yourself. I never would of thunk that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> also you are forgetting a very key thing in genetics. mutations. they happen all the time, this is why you can get a hermie from something that only has an XX or XY. a mutation can occur and form that XXY chromosome to make it hermie. this can happen to any chromosome or base pairs when sequencing TRNA for polypeptide chains, by switching a once paired A-T=G-C=G-C, to T-A=G-C=C-G. in animal or plant cells. mutations also cause cancer in cells.



i believe you to be mistaken. sorry, you can go on and on all you want. i still say HERMY!!!!!!

i will seek out a plant that does NOT show both sexes to breed with. the rest of you can keep fuckin' everything up.


could someone explain to me how to make hermy seeds?


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds like your searching for the holy grail and the fountain of youth at the same time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Sounds like your searching for the holy grail and the fountain of youth at the same time.



nope, simply stable genetics. and i tend to do ok. i have 2 other males in full flower that have ZERO pistils. imagine that. 

it's everybody else who is confused. keep breeding those hermies for your feminized seeds!!!!!!


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually I wont touch feminized seeds, and I would never use them to breed with. But since your doing so well I wouldn't mind growing out some of your seeds I bet I could make them pure girls grow dicks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Actually I wont touch feminized seeds, and I would never use them to breed with. But since your doing so well I wouldn't mind growing out some of your seeds I bet I could make them pure girls grow dicks.


i don't understand why you would want to. i have been spending years trying to keep it bred out. and they obviously aren't pure if i'm seeing pistils on males. are they?

work-in-progress ....................


i have been growing from seed for over 20 years. it wasn't until about 4 or 5 ago that i started seeing hermies. there are people out there DESTROYING the gene pool with their lack of knowledge. 

people get my seeds and start crossing them. why? i don't get it.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 5, 2010)

but it isn't just people nature does it too pollen can carry on the wind as far as 200 yards or more. Do you think that all cannabis was dioecious before we started treating it with chemicals? Or was it a natural adaptation meant for survival of the specie?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> but it isn't just people nature does it too pollen can carry on the wind as far as 200 yards or more. Do you think that all cannabis was dioecious before we started treating it with chemicals? Or was it a natural adaptation meant for survival of the specie?



it's a genetic mutation brought on by undesirable conditions. i want nothing of it.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Greetings Fdd!!!!looks like things are getting big and beautiful down south!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 5, 2010)

Funny there was thread about hermies a while back and people kept saying that "you never see males with pistils" and in the past 2 days i have seen 3 on different forums. I told poeple that males most definately could show some hermaphroditism just no one really grows males like they do females, now i have proof. 

Anyways,why don't u let it pollinate itself and have all male seeds?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

it's such a good looking male, other than that one pistil. i'm really tempted to use it anyway, but i know i'll regret it. if it would spit out a few more hairs it would make killing it so much easier.

gonna go start a few more seeds. i have until sept to find a solid male.


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a genetic mutation brought on by undesirable conditions. i want nothing of it.


 Wait you said that was impossible didn't you? didnt you say that the chomosome had to already be there now you are saying its a genetic mutation Brought on by undesirable conditions meaning the environment the plant is in could play a part upon this plant becoming hermaphrodite. Which one is it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Wait you said that was impossible didn't you? didnt you say that the chomosome had to already be there now you are saying its a genetic mutation Brought on by undesirable conditions meaning the environment the plant is in could play a part upon this plant becoming hermaphrodite. Which one is it?



are you done yet?

i tried to phrase it in a way that would please you. are you trolling now? or just eager to breed some hermies? 

i don't want to use hermy pollen in my breeding projects. how hard is that to understand?


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah done with this thread too, unsubscribing. These people inflate your ego way too much, its laughable.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Yeah done with this thread too, unsubscribing. These people inflate your ego way too much, its laughable.



i don't get what that means or has to do with anything. you are the one who seems to be confused.


SOME plants carry the hermy gene deeply buried within their DNA. not ALL but some. under extreme conditions these traits will expose themselves. these are NOT desirable traits. i chose not to breed with these plants for fear of producing more hermies.

wtf does that have to do with an ego?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd i did not say your plant was a hermie or wasnt a hermie. i am a science major in college and have had extensive biology training and i have grown to love genetics and DNA. 

mutations can happen in any cell. IT IS A MUTATION. ok if that doesnt make fem seeds then i will say i am wrong. you probably have more knowledge in that subject

but as in the matter of genetics and DNA, i believe i am right. you can make a hermie out of any plant, and they arent started with an XXY unless bred that way.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 5, 2010)

also the way you get that Y in a males XY is part of the X mutates and breaks off. not made that way. believe it or not we all start as female as an embryo.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 5, 2010)

hey fade since you grow in your backtard and i cansee other housed around do any of you plants hermie at all do to light leaks from other sources


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

i am getting my info here ======> http://www.amazon.com/Cannabis-Breeders-Bible-Definitive-Marijuana/dp/1931160279



if i have a plant that is showing BOTH sexes, i do NOT want to use it to breed with. that is all i am trying to get across. sorry i'm not a college major. you would think with my simplicity it would that much easier to understand.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey fade since you grow in your backtard and i cansee other housed around do any of you plants hermie at all do to light leaks from other sources


did you just call my yard retarded?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 5, 2010)

haha ya i wasnt trying to say you didnt have a hermie or anything, just that hermie is one of those thing that occurs by mutation. plant can have recessive and dominant genes to hermie, but dont need them to be able to hermie ect. i know you know way more than i do in the subject of growing the MJ, just thought id share some of my knowledge in biology.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha ya i wasnt trying to say you didnt have a hermie or anything, just that hermie is one of those thing that occurs by mutation. plant can have recessive and dominant genes to hermie, but dont need them to be able to hermie ect. i know you know way more than i do in the subject of growing the MJ, just thought id share some of my knowledge in biology.



people be breeding hermies to get femmed seeds. it kills me to watch . 
especially when they don't show up until week 6 of flowering.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't get what that means or has to do with anything. you are the one who seems to be confused.
> 
> 
> SOME plants carry the hermy gene deeply buried within their DNA. not ALL but some. under extreme conditions these traits will expose themselves. these are NOT desirable traits. i chose not to breed with these plants for fear of producing more hermies.
> ...


 
the man has got a point here...... some plants will carry a hermi gene that will show in extream growing or not proper growing conditons.... while others "true hermies" will show there bannanas in any growing condition no matter how perfect of imperfect.....

has breeders we try to stay away from hermies......... for the most part... unless its real potent and worth it in the long run to breed that hermi trait out of it wich will take time


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> the man has got a point here...... some plants will carry a hermi gene that will show in extream growing or not proper growing conditons.... while others "true hermies" will show there bannanas in any growing condition no matter how perfect of imperfect.....


and some plants won't show it at all.


----------



## Tagh (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn fdd I'm jealous of you back yard, well your ability to just be able to grow freely like that. I got such a huge rich garden but am stuck to growing in 5 gal buckets and keep them hidden to so they don't receive as much light as they could. 

I got to say the hermies have been what kept me away of getting femmed seed, the attitude offer was to good to pass I'm curious to see how these femmed seeds go. I am growing them separately just in case. What has confused me with femmed seeds is for example White Russian(Serious) is a Male White Widow X Female Ak47. How do they do about making female White Russian. Take a female White Widow and hermie it?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> and some plants won't show it at all.


 
when your right your right. that would fit under the catagory of stabilized... but there is more criteria to meet then just that to be considerd fully stabilized...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

theexpress said:


> when your right your right. that would fit under the catagory of stabilized... but there is more criteria to meet then just that to be considerd fully stabilized...


and you want to get me started? lol


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 5, 2010)

Backtard Lmfao! So can we get back to the growing yet? This season over here has been perfect weather wise, seems like it's really picked up for you guys on the other coast as well. Any strain really outperforming another? The mendocino madness I'm growing is real similar in growth to the hijack last year, F-ing fast and thick, hope it finishes up a bit sooner though.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 5, 2010)

no fdd i meant backyard by no means did i call your yard a retard, i am just very stoned and a bad typer . but do u have any light problems or no. i heard some light is ok outdoors cuz the sun bleaches them out or somthin like that


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> no fdd i meant backyard by no means did i call your yard a retard, i am just very stoned and a bad typer . but do u have any light problems or no. i heard some light is ok outdoors cuz the sun bleaches them out or somthin like that



my shit is all pimp.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i believe you to be mistaken. sorry, you can go on and on all you want. i still say HERMY!!!!!!
> 
> i will seek out a plant that does NOT show both sexes to breed with. the rest of you can keep fuckin' everything up.
> 
> ...


you make hermy seeds by breeding with hermy pollen, no ways to make fem seeds other than chemically, using other forms of hermies only makes offspring more likely to hermy. Hey fdd there isnt a way to make it so you can view only post by a person who started a thread is there?


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my shit is all pimp.


sorry i dont understand


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> sorry i dont understand


In your defence the T is next to the Y, lol. His shit is pimp, what's not to understand?


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my shit is all pimp.





mcpurple said:


> sorry i dont understand


What he is trying to say is no he has no problems with light or any other factor in his yard, everything is ideal for his growing needs A.K.A his shit is pimp


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

the sun finally came out. it is 90 degrees today. 

we had No spring this year.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2010)

AMEN!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## Beaner (Jun 5, 2010)

the way i always understood it was that when breeding a good strain you want it to be pure of hermie genetics, that was like a big one, you grow out a ton of your seeds at once indoors and subject them to stress and cull all the ones that hermie. the only ones worth keeping were the ones that wouldn't hermie under any condition, it's really important if you want a stable strain!

ruderalis and hermies get into the gene pool these days because of inexperienced breeders/growers crossing any two plants and calling it a strain, kinda like all the mutts and poorly bread "purebred" dogs out there today, backyard breeders who don't know anything about good genetics ruin the gene pool and it spreads...sad but no way to stop it i guess, unless you Californians get it legalized and people can get growing info much easier... so fdd... do you honestly think it will pass there???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 5, 2010)

test polls are saying yes.


i started 6 more cracker jack seeds. i think i should just kill this male now.


----------



## stupidclown (Jun 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the sun finally came out. it is 90 degrees today.
> 
> we had No spring this year.


no shit. rain and cool to sunny and hot in no time.
my girls are lovin the sunny days now, not as good as your, you shit IS all pimp


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 6, 2010)

*@fdd2blk

You said you couldn't find the metanaturals. Not sure how opposed to UPS showing up with fertilizer, but here's a link for you to check out. I'll be tagging along for the ride. I hope you get 50 lbs this year. 


MGL*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2010)

mrgreenlungz said:


> *@fdd2blk
> 
> You said you couldn't find the metanaturals. Not sure how opposed to UPS showing up with fertilizer, but here's a link for you to check out. I'll be tagging along for the ride. I hope you get 50 lbs this year.
> 
> ...



i may be very happy. thank you, .... http://www.thebigtomato.com/catalog/metanaturals-organic-nitrogen-grow-16-0-0-1-gallon.htm

gonna check my hydro store first.


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 6, 2010)

MSG in Hayward has it if you up for the ride. Question outdoor yield on GC what can I expect she got branches 1ft already. Thanks
Dirrtyd


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2010)

dirrtyd said:


> MSG in Hayward has it if you up for the ride. Question outdoor yield on GC what can I expect she got branches 1ft already. Thanks
> Dirrtyd


could be half a pound, could be 3.


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks I will keep giving her love. Will keep the pics updated. Will let you know the final results for sure. I also pollenated the GC with a male blueberry I had. Cant wait to see the results from the beans. Again thanks Dirrtyd


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 6, 2010)

*@fdd

No problem, my Reserva Privada Kandy Kushes are already turning purple on me  not to mention already fucking huge. You should check out my outdoor grow, I'd love your .02 if you have the time. Wise advice is wise my brother. 

Love, Peace & Chicken Grease*


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> test polls are saying yes.
> 
> 
> i started 6 more cracker jack seeds. i think i should just kill this male now.


Hey FDD. Garden is looking good as usual. Frickin hot up there. We got the June gloom down here. I have to start digging the plots now and weeding out males. I agree with you on the hermi and breeding. Kill it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

i killed it.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> not all plants do this.
> 
> NO, this does NOT make feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


agreed. to be honest the only plant ive ever had hermie was a fem seed...


----------



## amsterdammer (Jun 7, 2010)

Good job killing the male buddy, finally after reading 40+ pages i see you getting back on track.

Could you perhaps post a pic of your garden where you name the plants shown, i am wondering which ones are the BLZBud plants, and how they are doing.

I agree, never use hermies, this will only lead to misery and heartache...... a bit like Soma seeds who only breeds by stressing them until they hermaphrodite.

BTW, i really like your garden.

Cheers

Amsterdammer


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

they all kinda look the same right now, big and bushy. 


i'll try to get some labeled pics up soon.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2010)

been waiting to hear from the master about my outdoor..


----------



## P00T (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey fdd, been seeing your contributions to tons of threads out there, always good stuff...super glad to be subbing onto this adventure. 

I can't PM yet so I was wondering if you could tell me about the pots that you are using. I got around 30 of those in various states from the local nursery (They have an awesome "recycle" pile of pots behind a greenhouse), but haven't found much more info regarding them yet. May seem a silly question, but I'm sure that as they crack I will want to replace them, and for some strange reason I really like those pots over just about anything else I've come across.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

P00T said:


> Hey fdd, been seeing your contributions to tons of threads out there, always good stuff...super glad to be subbing onto this adventure.
> 
> I can't PM yet so I was wondering if you could tell me about the pots that you are using. I got around 30 of those in various states from the local nursery (They have an awesome "recycle" pile of pots behind a greenhouse), but haven't found much more info regarding them yet. May seem a silly question, but I'm sure that as they crack I will want to replace them, and for some strange reason I really like those pots over just about anything else I've come across.
> 
> Thanks in advance,



the black ones? 

i love them. been using them for years. they are sturdy and cheap. people often say that black is bad. i say "whatever". my plants have always loved them, even at 110 degrees mid august. 

i have some that i have used for over 4 years. if you rinse them and put them away before the freeze they hold up much better. i think it's the freezing that causes the cracking. though the sun will turn them brittle eventually.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

i just took a bunch of pics and was going to label them all, but i don't like the lighting. i will take more to label when the sun is in a better positions so we can get the best view of each individual plant. for now here's some bright ones. 

it eats cheese out of my hand.


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Fdd how high are your scrog screens above the ground? Nice looking garden BTW!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd how high are your scrog screens above the ground? Nice looking garden BTW!



just above the knee. all my shorts have had the same triangular tear from catching on the corners of them. 

i tried to space them so that wouldn't happen this year.

i use my scrog screens pretty much as support only. as far a canopy, these plants will grow to fill in every square inch of open area, regardless of what i do to them. they kinda act like fish and grow to fit their surrounding area. i could plant 100 or 10 and most likely still stay within the same area. the whole garden will be one big SOG.


i'm trying to wake my wife so we can go shopping. i need another carport and an orchard ladder. gonna try to find some metanaturals as well. she won't get out of bed though.


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 7, 2010)

A wet face cloth in 1 hand and a cup of T in the other might get her going.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> A wet face cloth in 1 hand and a cup of T in the other might get her going.


i turned on "the-price-is-right". she popped right up. 

she did make tea.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey FDD. looks like you got another backyard gardening buddy! lol!


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2010)

rdecosta88 said:


> Hey FDD. looks like you got another backyard gardening buddy! lol!


thats his watch dog...LOL there bit is worse then a dogs. them basterds can take a finger right off. be carefull feeding him bro, they always bite the hand that feeds them...

oh wait a minute thats woman....LOL hahahahahahaaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

he doesn't barely even have teeth yet. just a little baby.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> he doesn't barely even have teeth yet. Just a little baby.


key word *yet.................... Lol*


----------



## theexpress (Jun 7, 2010)

[email protected] your pet possum thats fucking nasty fdd..... cool but nasty


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i turned on "the-price-is-right". she popped right up.
> 
> she did make tea.


That's a great result.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

did some shopping today. i got another carport some i can cover the whole garden now. i also got a new ladder. my older one is too short. and i got a new rattlesnake for protection. 

i'll get some pics up in the next day or so.


----------



## STZ (Jun 7, 2010)

Everythings looking great man. Hows about this weather now? 10 Day Forcast - 80, 70, 70, 81, 89, 89, 86, 82, 81 

I love the sun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

going to the lake tomorrow.


----------



## kkday (Jun 7, 2010)

What is this lake you guys always talk about? You guys into boats or fishing? I wuld love to have a huge lake to run the boat in. The ocean is a slow poison to my trailer and boat with all the salt. It wuld be grate to not have to wash down!!


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> going to the lake tomorrow.


*It's finally warming up here, I swear you have to stop doing rain dances in my back yard fdd. I was thinking about enrolling my ladies in PTSD counseling after our storms. Nice attack possum you have guarding your stash. Very original from the typical pit bull approach most go with. Your setup is nice and clean. I have a prediction for you successful harvest will be successful. Let's hope mine treats me the same.

Love, Peace & Chicken Grease,*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

kkday said:


> What is this lake you guys always talk about? You guys into boats or fishing? I wuld love to have a huge lake to run the boat in. The ocean is a slow poison to my trailer and boat with all the salt. It wuld be grate to not have to wash down!!



Lake Sonoma for me.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2010)

Another carport!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> Lake Sonoma for me.



*Do want!!! *


----------



## kkday (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> Lake Sonoma for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 980869


Fuck yeah! Rock that shit like a meth pipe! I get so tempted to pick one off of craigslist but we will see how the rest of the year treats my pocket and maybe buy a new one. We got nuts fuckers here that blue water fish off skis that I see out like 10-15 miles out, a while back one guys ski was getting pulled under like a floater by a 1000+ marlin and had to get help from a near by boat which they eventualy landed the fish.


----------



## STZ (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> Lake Sonoma for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 980869


Lake Pillsbury for me


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jun 8, 2010)

haven't been on in a while , looking forward to those labeled photos .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

lagging on the labeled pics, i do apologize. maybe in the morning. 



did i say "pimp"? 

got everything fully covered now. i have my main posts for my support netting now and come fall all i have to do is throw up the clear plastic. i still need to get some re-bar stakes to anchor it all down. we get some pretty serious wind late in the year and i always get scared it's all gonna blow away. 

i simply removed the existing end pieces and replaced them with new center pieces. then started adding on. i have enough pieces left to make one square section that should fit over my tent when i put it up. 


     





i try not to fuck with them, they eat the gophers, .....


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 8, 2010)

MY God man! i dont think that canopy is going to be big enough! i bet you $5 your going to at least have to lift that bitch with 5gal buckets of sand or something to adjust for the height of those girls! they are crazy big!


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 8, 2010)

o ya and i love that snake! thats awesome!!!! i seriously used to own a 5ft redtail boa! and she was awesome! i would love to have a rattler just to have and watch it eat! i would never touch that bitch! lol


----------



## mikeyboy1969 (Jun 8, 2010)

Godamn every kinda shit will make extacy!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 8, 2010)

that snake is epic.


----------



## kkday (Jun 9, 2010)

WTF!!! Snakes just walk in your back yard! Don't you guys have dogs? They don't bite them?? I thought I had it bad with all our mosqutoes.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 9, 2010)

sorry fdd but if i saw that in my yard it would greeted with the 12 gauge 
i fucking hate snakes ,we have heaps of them here in oz
but no gophers
your shrubs are looking good fdd ,maybe even epic


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy sheep shit Batman, that's a huge snake. What kind is that FDD? Looks scary and poisinous. I had a little encounture this season with a snake myself.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2010)

fuck dude you got it all down there, snakes, turkey, opposums, and a shit load of budz soon.. you ever get bit yet by on of them fucking snakes.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Holy sheep shit Batman, that's a huge snake. What kind is that FDD? Looks scary and poisonous. I had a little encounter this season with a snake myself.


that be a western diamondback rattler.. very very poisonous


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that snake look's cool. So you just leav it to go about its buisness. We dont have any snake's hear, an earth worm is the closest to a snake I get.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2010)

we have snakes here on the oregon coast but they claim there is no rattle snakes here. i haven't ran into one YET..


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm starting to think it's a prop, looks real though


----------



## rd116 (Jun 9, 2010)

wow u guys are too much... lol

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_028W013621610001P?vName=Outdoor%20Living&cName=OutdoorDecor&sName=Lawn%20Ornaments%20&%20Statues&psid=FROOGLE&sid=KDx20070926x00003a


----------



## poplars (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah I thought that looked fake . . .


----------



## STZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Its probably a northern pacific rattler. No diamondbacks at this latitude  I just killed one of those in someones crop the other day that looked just like that, except its girth wasn't quite as substantial as your little buddy there fdd


----------



## slomoking13 (Jun 9, 2010)

it's the blue light special rattler, the most venemous snake ever known to K-Mart!


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 9, 2010)

ive been killin real diamond back rattlers since it started getting warm. they have all been comin out around my area. ive already killed 7 babies and 2 bigger rattlers about 34 inchs one had 6 buttons the other 5 good lookin snakes too!


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking good X2 on that canopy being too small though. 2 more months of vegging then 3 weeks of stretch and those will be huge IMO. 

Had a 7 button Rattler on my deck when I first moved in and greeted it with a 22 to the head. Have the skin displayed ever since. Hate snakes (poisonous ones) Had one of our dogs die recently out of the blue no signs of anything and we suspect it was thanks to one of those...


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 9, 2010)

rd116 said:


> wow u guys are too much... lol
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_028W013621610001P?vName=Outdoor%20Living&cName=OutdoorDecor&sName=Lawn%20Ornaments%20&%20Statues&psid=FROOGLE&sid=KDx20070926x00003a


Was it really a fake ??? DOH !


----------



## rd116 (Jun 9, 2010)

rdecosta88 said:


> ive been killin real diamond back rattlers since it started getting warm. they have all been comin out around my area. ive already killed 7 babies and 2 bigger rattlers about 34 inchs one had 6 buttons the other 5 good lookin snakes too!


 pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2010)

and today i have gargoyles visiting. when will it ever end?  




BLZ Bud in the front, ......... 




Hash Plant Haze on the left, 2 ice cream on center, hijack in the back right, biddy early front right, ....... 



2 grapefruit diesel on the left, 2 cracker jack on center, hijack in the pot and the 2 in the back, ...................... 




some of the same plants, different angle. cracker jack on the left, hijack center, blz on the right, .................... 


full view, .....................


----------



## slomoking13 (Jun 9, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Looking good X2 on that canopy being too small though. 2 more months of vegging then 3 weeks of stretch and those will be huge IMO.
> 
> Had a 7 button Rattler on my deck when I first moved in and greeted it with a 22 to the head. Have the skin displayed ever since. Hate snakes (poisonous ones) Had one of our dogs die recently out of the blue no signs of anything and we suspect it was thanks to one of those...


+rep for you for having the balls to go after one with a 22 lol i'd be scared with anything other than shotgun spray and a machete... i hate snakes!


----------



## rd116 (Jun 9, 2010)

do you just let the gargoyle chill there and do its thing??? Thats crazy! Is it poisonous????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2010)

i fed everything a strong dose of age old grow yesterday. each plant got a 5 gallon buckets worth. i poured the whole bucket into the ring. it filled up an inch or 2. i counted to 27 and all the water had soaked in. my garden is like a sponge. 

everything looks really nice, just somewhat pale. i think i want to start loading them up with nitrogen now. 

the weather is mild again. mid to upper 70's with evening fog and drizzle. perfect growing weather.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2010)

rd116 said:


> do you just let the gargoyle chill there and do its thing??? Thats crazy! Is it poisonous????



he keeps the snake in check.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jun 9, 2010)

rattlers r docile creatures and they let u kno when there around and wood rather slither away than fight . cottonmouth, copperhead and water moccasins r deserving of getting killed and will bite out of spite. stay away from babies as they cant regulate the amount of venom yet and will dump the entire load in ure ass making them more deadly . this has been a public service announcement , youre welcome . when r we gonna c some hijack on bidz bay or sumthen


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 9, 2010)

mygirls said:


> we have snakes here on the oregon coast but they claim there is no rattle snakes here. i haven't ran into one YET..


im in southern oregon and we have them and i have seen them on the coast before


----------



## purpz (Jun 9, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> when r we gonna c some hijack on bidz bay or sumthen


Yea I'd like to know when your sending out some of that CrackerJack out to the public. can't wait...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2010)

rd116 said:


> wow u guys are too much... lol
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_028W013621610001P?vName=Outdoor Living&cName=OutdoorDecor&sName=Lawn Ornaments & Statues&psid=FROOGLE&sid=KDx20070926x00003a


im a hunter i new it wasn't real... hell you can only tell


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 9, 2010)

mygirls said:


> im a hunter i new it wasn't real... hell you can only tell


Yes I had a little chuckle. Stil a cool looking snake, fake or not make's it easier leav him thare to do its thing.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2010)

irish farmer said:


> Yes I had a little chuckle. Stila cool looking snake, fake or not make it easier leave him there to do its thing.


it was funny listening to everyone....LOL i laughed..


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 9, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> +rep for you for having the balls to go after one with a 22 lol i'd be scared with anything other than shotgun spray and a machete... i hate snakes!



Yeah and plus I had one of our little dogs (dumb French bull dog) Jumping over the snake barking at it while my retriever stayed a safe distance but was distracting it enough to keep it from biting the little dumbo. I was about 20 feet from it when I shot it. Was really pumped and was sure glad once I got him on the first shot in the head. Hit him a gain for good measure. Made a cool souvenir.


----------



## humboldtlocal (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah the snake thing was great, typical FDD humor. Fooled me for a few.


Here's a video of a real snake attack a few weeks back walking to my 2nd patch. Turned out to be non-poisiness


[youtube]XN0kGxUdxi8[/youtube]


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^^^LOL Now that was fuckin cool


----------



## mygirls (Jun 10, 2010)

ya im not a big fan of snakes either... did you ever find out what kind of snake it was.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 10, 2010)

thats definitely not a rattler the markings are different... nor a viper of any kind... rattler snakes are a type of viper and that snake on that video doesn't have a triangular head which is another indication of a viper snake! lots of snakes will imitate other species of snakes also... idk what kind of snake that is but it definitely looks cool!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 10, 2010)

mygirls said:


> ya im not a big fan of snakes either... did you ever find out what kind of snake it was.


Was a milk snake. Very aggressive. Just jumped out and bit me as I passed by.


----------



## rd116 (Jun 10, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Was a milk snake. Very aggressive. Just jumped out and bit me as I passed by.


 FUCK THAT!!! Lol I'm good off all that


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 10, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> it's the blue light special rattler, the most venemous snake ever known to K-Mart!


 funny shit!!!!


----------



## worble (Jun 12, 2010)

FDD,
where did you get the carport costco? jeff


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 12, 2010)

worble said:


> FDD,
> where did you get the carport costco? jeff


I'm gonna say, costco


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 12, 2010)

How is the garden looking around now? Its been great to see all the different veg rates for people this year. Yours look like they have been doing nothing but taking off like a rocket. Are they still shooting out and up? Im especially curious to see how fast they grow in the weather coming up over the next couple of weeks. Everything has looked spot on so far. Great Job!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2010)

i fed everything for a second time in 3 days yesterday. they turned 4 shades of green darker in the past 2 days. even after everything i did to my soil, they are still hungry for nutes. 

i awoke at 7:30am this morning. i stepped outside and looked at the thermometer. it said 80 degrees. i won't be surprised if we hit the upper 90's today.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i fed everything for a second time in 3 days yesterday. they turned 4 shades of green darker in the past 2 days. even after everything i did to my soil, they are still hungry for nutes.


yes in deeddeeii they do the biggier they get the more they want.. 
thanks for stoping by... sorry the shop tried bending you over, thats fuct after all you put into some of them... keep up the great work bro....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that's a carport, I feel you FDD!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2010)

pics, ...........................


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh hell yeah. I'm right there with you this season. How tall are they now would you say. They look to be 4+ ft already.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Oh hell yeah. I'm right there with you this season. How tall are they now would you say. They look to be 4+ ft already.


some are pushing 5 feet already.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> some are pushing 5 feet already.


And it's only June 13th


----------



## phyzix (Jun 12, 2010)

How tall do you expect them to get? And when does flowering start to really show in Norcal? Never grown outdoor...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2010)

upon further investigation, some are well over 5 feet and pushing 6. i don't know what to expect at this point. flowering starts late August.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 12, 2010)

that is a perfect shade of green...lovin the update Fade!!!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 13, 2010)

WHat is that sativa looking one in pic 3? Im really likin the white rings. Imsure they hold the water right over the root zone. They are looking great FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> WHat is that sativa looking one in pic 3? Im really likin the white rings. Imsure they hold the water right over the root zone. They are looking great FDD.


that is a hash plant haze.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 13, 2010)

awww shit...nice homeboy...i just harvested btw..you comming down??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> awww shit...nice homeboy...i just harvested btw..you comming down??


 no. i thought you were coming this way.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 13, 2010)

no...to party and go to strip clubs..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> no...to party and go to strip clubs..



hahahhahahaah


----------



## mygirls (Jun 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> upon further investigation, some are well over 5 feet and pushing 6. i don't know what to expect at this point. flowering starts late August.


yep same here.. lovin every minute of it....looking goood FDD looking real good..


----------



## worble (Jun 13, 2010)

FDD,
What nutes you using?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

worble said:


> FDD,
> What nutes you using?


age old grow right now. it's almost gone though. i went to 2 hydro stores and haven't found any metanaturals yet.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2010)

You KNOW I'm down for this one!! I wanna see some monster bushes!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey there FDD been reading my way through. Gotta say man youve got one hell of a nice few gardens. It must be nice to go out in the backyard and baby them girls. Question for ya FDD have you used horse shit prior to this grow?. I personaly know another grower who swears by it. He mixes the horse shit with potting soil and feeds with MG nutes late in the season. Gets good results. Just curious. Peace 1BMM


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey there FDD been reading my way through. Gotta say man youve got one hell of a nice few gardens. It must be nice to go out in the backyard and baby them girls. Question for ya FDD have you used horse shit prior to this grow?. I personaly know another grower who swears by it. He mixes the horse shit with potting soil and feeds with MG nutes late in the season. Gets good results. Just curious. Peace 1BMM


this is my first year with horse manure. i'll probably add more in the fall and then again next spring.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats cool. One thing about horse shit is its plentiful haha. Good organic matter. Peace 1bmm


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> age old grow right now. it's almost gone though. i went to 2 hydro stores and haven't found any metanaturals yet.


Looking beautiful. If you can't find them, try MAXSEA, Hodge swears by it. Me too!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## Carl Spackler (Jun 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thats cool. One thing about horse shit is its plentiful haha. Good organic matter. Peace 1bmm


On this site, it is more abundant than oxygen.


----------



## jwop (Jun 14, 2010)

truer words have never been spoken ...


Carl Spackler said:


> On this site, it is more abundant than oxygen.


----------



## worble (Jun 14, 2010)

doublejj said:


> Looking beautiful. If you can't find them, try MAXSEA, Hodge swears by it. Me too!
> 
> Peace
> doublejj


Using MAXSEA here frist time its cheap hear its great. jeff


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jun 16, 2010)

looking really good call me when there almost done ill come over and help you trim them!!


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> upon further investigation, some are well over 5 feet and pushing 6. i don't know what to expect at this point. flowering starts late August.


I could swear some look like they are flowering now. Pics arent very big so hard to tell but some really looked like they have flowers on them. If not they are going to really outgrow that space.


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pics, ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 JPG and 20 JPG really seem to have buds forming. 20 JPG the second row back and 7 the one right in front on the left. Closeups of those ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! Everything looks great,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> 7 JPG and 20 JPG really seem to have buds forming. 20 JPG the second row back and 7 the one right in front on the left. Closeups of those ?


they tried to flower when i first put them out. they are now trying to reveg. flowering starts LATE AUGUST. i have 16 hours of sunlight right now. i'm about to cut those buds off. though the 2 pics you pointed out are NOT the ones doing it. pics 7 and 20 are BLZBud in full veg mode. it's the 3 grapefruit diesel that are causing me grief.


trying to flower, ......


----------



## mygirls (Jun 16, 2010)

oh cute kitty, nice plant...
who want a kitten i have 9.. you want another FDD.. guard cats...LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

mygirls said:


> oh cute kitty, nice plant...
> who want a kitten i have 9.. you want another FDD.. guard cats...LOL


i will take them all. please don't tell my wife.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i will take them all. please don't tell my wife.


they are so cute, they just opend there eyes 2 days ago... 1st time mommy she is and a good one to...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

mygirls said:


> they are so cute, they just opend there eyes 2 days ago... 1st time mommy she is and a good one to...



*throwing some things in a duffel bag for the trip there and back*

see you tomorrow morning. we can bottle feed them, it's cool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

i don't know if it's just me, but whenever i start plants inside under 18/6 and then put them outside during the spring/summer to veg, they always get calyxes on them. at all the main intersections i get 2 calyxes. they start out looking like little buds, but soon stretch out into long full branches. 

i can pollinate them before they stretch out.  



[video=youtube;FJVk_EwrTio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJVk_EwrTio[/video]


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know if it's just me, but whenever i start plants inside under 18/6 and then put them outside during the spring/summer to veg, they always get calyxes on them. at all the main intersections i get 2 calyxes. they start out looking like little buds, but soon stretch out into long full branches.
> 
> i can pollinate them before they stretch out.
> 
> ...


yeah whenever I put mine out after 18/6 they always get tricked for a couple weeks, a couple of my SK have some seriously cystally calyxes that I should have pollinated . . . . oh well.


----------



## The Snowman (Jun 16, 2010)

ah my cat does that to, she just rolls around on the ground haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

netting is going up and i found some new nutes to try. 70 dollars a gallon.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know if it's just me, but whenever i start plants inside under 18/6 and then put them outside during the spring/summer to veg, they always get calyxes on them. at all the main intersections i get 2 calyxes. they start out looking like little buds, but soon stretch out into long full branches.
> 
> i can pollinate them before they stretch out.
> 
> ...


I like the dick-slapping technique for breeding - never seen it used successfully with plants before 

Very nice thread; I try to stay away from outdoor threads because it usually makes me hate the grower out of jealousy, but I'm staying tuned for this.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> netting is going up and i found some new nutes to try. 70 dollars a gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 996804View attachment 996807View attachment 996806View attachment 996805View attachment 996808


is that VERDE all your going to use for both veg and flower? or are you going to get some of humboldts grow and bloom formulas as well? i picked up some of their organic natural bloom and grow but its heavy duty stuff and burned my plants on first dose. ill make sure to see how you do with it and might have to give it another go.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 16, 2010)

arent u worried all the polon that came off is going to hit the other girls, seems like u released alot of pollon all over your girls


----------



## mygirls (Jun 16, 2010)

nice video.. so your kikie wants sum baby...LOL.... yours looks pregnant already...

here's mine and her little ones..pics not that good, shea in the pantry


----------



## BigBug (Jun 16, 2010)

That Verde works great usen it on my first grow, have nothing to compair it too but really really happy with the results at my first grow there around 4 feet indoor and hella buds =P


----------



## rd116 (Jun 16, 2010)

$70 a gallon!? 

I just bought some Botanicare pure blend grow pro and some liquid karma today. About $500 for (2) 5gal jugs... They could have at least used some lube


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> arent u worried all the polon that came off is going to hit the other girls, seems like u released alot of pollon all over your girls


they are vegging. i thought i explained this.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> arent u worried all the polon that came off is going to hit the other girls, seems like u released alot of pollon all over your girls


he pollinated the ones that are flowering a bit, the ones in full veg cant be pollinated yet even if he wanted too.


----------



## P00T (Jun 16, 2010)

Good educational video, FDD. (One might almost expect some funky music, and an 18+ disclaimer to play!)


----------



## dirmer3 (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know if it's just me, but whenever i start plants inside under 18/6 and then put them outside during the spring/summer to veg, they always get calyxes on them. at all the main intersections i get 2 calyxes. they start out looking like little buds, but soon stretch out into long full branches.
> 
> i can pollinate them before they stretch out.


The same thing happens to me, I always called those preflowers. I think it's the latitude we're at.


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think it counts as a preflower if it has trichomes on it . . .

and it doesn't really have anything to do with the latitude . . . it's simply because the light cycle is lower than 18/6 . . . so the plants detect a drop in light when you put them outside, so they start producing flowers until they realize that it's actually an ascending photoperiod, not descending.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 16, 2010)

I do 16/8 before I put mine outside.


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried that but it still tricked em into flowering . . .so I just stick to 18/6 and then let them realize it's ascending photoperiod . .


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 16, 2010)

poplars said:


> I tried that but it still tricked em into flowering . . .so I just stick to 18/6 and then let them realize it's ascending photoperiod . .


Depends, when do you put them outside?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

just had to poke my nose on the subject with a fun fact... not all strains flowering is triggerd from photo period.... pure tropical sativas will bud when they get a certain age/size no matter how much sun/light they get!!! had to get that off my chest thanx for listening


these varieties include thai, cambodian, and other south east asian sativas... also columbians, and most sativas south of mexico, like coasta rica, honduras ect...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 16, 2010)

this is my 1st year they started to flower when i put mine out..the past ywo out door grows the greenhouse was under my 400wt street light geting 24 hrs of light.. this year i moved the greenhouseto the other side of the yard out of the light. next year im moveing the yard light over the green house... i'll fix that problem for next year


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 17, 2010)

So that video with your cat is this year's grow? Those really look like buds to me ...... Looking great either way. I have managed to keep 90% of my indoor to outdoor ladies from blooming at all this year. In fact there is really only one I think might be trying to flower. I am pretty damn happy about that. I used a light on them with a timer to slowly wean them off the 17/7 I had them on indoors. Seemed to really help this year. 

Problem is even if they are going back to veg you do lose some good vegging time. Your space is going to be really nice and full with some great buds soon . I like your setup, very clean.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 17, 2010)

Now thats what I call a good sack slapping. Plants look happy in that sun. Im liking that setup more and more too. Makes it so you dont have to worry so much with the rain and wind.


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> just had to poke my nose on the subject with a fun fact... not all strains flowering is triggerd from photo period.... pure tropical sativas will bud when they get a certain age/size no matter how much sun/light they get!!! had to get that off my chest thanx for listening
> 
> 
> these varieties include thai, cambodian, and other south east asian sativas... also columbians, and most sativas south of mexico, like coasta rica, honduras ect...


I think you're confusing sativa for rudaralis bro . . .

I've NEVER heard of sativas flowering from anything other than photoperiod . . . . 95% sure that's a rudaralis trait bro.




northeastern lights said:


> Depends, when do you put them outside?


I typically put them out in june. I don't think it really 'depends' because I always put them out when the photoperiod is acending . . . . which is any time within the next month and a half.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I don't know. All I know is all my grapefruit diesels are in heavy veg mode


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> I think you're confusing sativa for rudaralis bro . . .
> 
> I've NEVER heard of sativas flowering from anything other than photoperiod . . . . 95% sure that's a rudaralis trait bro.
> 
> ...


no poplars not at all.. i know exactly what im talking about again.... tropical sativas grow in places that seldom exceed more then 12 hours of light a day..... but they still grow big there!!!!

lol i like how you left a 5% margin of error


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

yes because I haven't read everything bro, I'm never 100% right hahaha.

if you could get me an article talking about what you're saying I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

poplars said:


> yes because I haven't read everything bro, I'm never 100% right hahaha.
> 
> if you could get me an article talking about what you're saying I'd really appreciate it.


you wont just take my word for it huh??? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

get off my grow thread.

some of you will NEVER learn.

same handful of people. EVERY time. 

why?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

not to be rude FDD. but you never answered my question a few pages ago. so ill try it again, ARE YOU USING THAT VERDE ONLY FOR BOTH VEG AND FLOWER? OR ARE YOU GOING TO GET SOME OF HUMBOLDTS BLOOM AND GROW NUTES TO GO ALONG WITH IT? i know 70$ a gallon is expensive but ive never seen a grow done specifically with a growth enhancer instead of nutes specified for grow and bloom.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> not to be rude FDD. but you never answered my question a few pages ago. so ill try it again, ARE YOU USING THAT VERDE ONLY FOR BOTH VEG AND FLOWER? OR ARE YOU GOING TO GET SOME OF HUMBOLDTS BLOOM AND GROW NUTES TO GO ALONG WITH IT? i know 70$ a gallon is expensive but ive never seen a grow done specifically with a growth enhancer instead of nutes specified for grow and bloom.


flowering doesn't start for 2 months. why would you even ask this? this is why i ignored it. 

pretty sure what i'm using IS a grow nute.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> flowering doesn't start for 2 months. why would you even ask this? this is why i ignored it.
> 
> pretty sure what i'm using IS a grow nute.


wow your officially the biggest BITCH on this website. and its sad your a moderator. and im pretty sure what your using is a growth enhancer which doesnt specify it for either grow or flower. the website even says to use it with their main products like their grow and their bloom. you dont have to be a dick especially cause you feel like ohh "flowering doesnt start for 2 months. why would you even ask this?" i didnt ask what you were using only for flower, i just asked if you would be getting anything that would be complimenting the VERDE. you choose the stupidest post to respond to and when someone actually ask about something you just posted you turn into a douche. keep up the good work since you do know how to grow but being a dick is pretty sad just cause someone asked a question.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> wow your officially the biggest BITCH on this website. and its sad your a moderator. and im pretty sure what your using is a growth enhancer which doesnt specify it for either grow or flower. the website even says to use it with their main products like their grow and their bloom. you dont have to be a dick especially cause you feel like ohh "flowering doesnt start for 2 months. why would you even ask this?" i didnt ask what you were using only for flower, i just asked if you would be getting anything that would be complimenting the VERDE. you choose the stupidest post to respond to and when someone actually ask about something you just posted you turn into a douche. keep up the good work since you do know how to grow but being a dick is pretty sad just cause someone asked a question.



flowering requires heavy nitrogen. 16 is pretty heavy. that's all i care about. in 2 months, when flowering starts, i will get some bloom nutes. something high in P. it's that simple. 

you asked if i am using it for BOTH veg and flower. who is flowering and why would you assume i am using it for flowering?

what's with all the questions in the first place? i post everything that i do. the questions you are asking are things you are coming up with on your own. i have no questions. i feed when they need food. do you see any other nutes? am i hiding something? i don't get it. 

anything else you need to get off your chest?


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> flowering doesn't start for 2 months. why would you even ask this? this is why i ignored it.
> 
> pretty sure what i'm using IS a grow nute.


A bit harsh dont you think? He asked a legit question about your nutes.

FYI your flowering appears to have already started =?)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> A bit harsh dont you think? He asked a legit question about your nutes.
> 
> FYI your flowering appears to have already started =?)



flowering starts late august.


----------



## YGrow (Jun 17, 2010)

Hang in there, fdd. Some of us are actually watching and listening, rather than trying to make some needless, chest-thumping point.


----------



## SylvanElf (Jun 17, 2010)

Not to mention actually reading and paying attention to what FDD writes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

YGrow said:


> Hang in there, fdd. Some of us are actually watching and listening, rather than trying to make some needless, chest-thumping point.


i'm a simple man with a simple plan. some people like to make this all harder than it really is.

thank you for your support. it really does mean something.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they are vegging. i thought i explained this.


i knew that, but i just thought the others would be pollinated to, but someone posted that they cant be pollinated if they are in veg and i didnt know this and now i do so sorry if i missed it. i learn somthin new every day still.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jun 17, 2010)

HaHA. FDD you have the patience of a stalking tiger man. If I opened up a thread and had artards ask me these questions I would be cursed out a lot worse. Anyways man, great growing and better show of patience. Must have learned that from the plants!

Keep up the good show, some of us still take it for what it is~~~ Dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i knew that, but i just thought the others would be pollinated to, but someone posted that they cant be pollinated if they are in veg and i didnt know this and now i do so sorry if i missed it. i learn somthin new every day still.


any hair can collect pollen. i do have hairs everywhere. some of them will get pollinated. when i say this though people immediately assume "seeded bud". so as to not have to go thru the whole explanation over and over again, i often just brush things off in hopes that people will realize it's not important to me. i do apologize if this comes off as harsh or assholish. sometimes i'm just too tired to type. 

any random seeds get thrown into a "bagseed" jar. so far i have half a film can full of these seeds from the past 2 years. they are all mixed and all random. someday i'll have some fun and grow a bunch out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

you all aren't that bad. i had people at another site telling me to pull up half my plants because they were too crowded. said i was compromising my yield. 



my plants are 6 foot tall and just as big around. i have repotted the few in pots and have some topping plans to take care of on the flowering grapefruit D. the side shoots are vegging and growing fast while the top lingers in stasis. i'm chopping the top off tonight but am waiting until i can get pics of me doing it. the sun is too bright now and i'm off to the lake soon.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm a simple man with a simple plan. some people like to make this all harder than it really is.
> 
> thank you for your support. it really does mean something.


you have mine also.. like i have said b4 some peoples children...LOL


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you all aren't that bad. i had people at another site telling me to pull up half my plants because they were too crowded. said i was compromising my yield.
> 
> 
> 
> my plants are 6 foot tall and just as big around. i have repotted the few in pots and have some topping plans to take care of on the flowering grapefruit D. the side shoots are vegging and growing fast while the top lingers in stasis. i'm chopping the top off tonight but am waiting until i can get pics of me doing it. the sun is too bright now and i'm off to the lake soon.


OK, last year mine were closer then that and had 10 and 12 ft plants.. and one hell of a yield..
how you told them they don't now shit


----------



## riddleme (Jun 17, 2010)

total support here too, just watching and enjoyin, kinda like the superbowl only happens once a year

those of you that have questions should just go read the it's all bullshit thread

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/24703-its-all-bullsh-t.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

mygirls said:


> OK, last year mine were closer then that and had 10 and 12 ft plants.. and one hell of a yield..
> how you told them they don't now shit


i showed them my video of my 9 foot tall, 8 foot wide, 30 foot long wall of weed and they still clowned me.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i showed them my video of my 9 foot tall, 8 foot wide, 30 foot long wall of weed and they still clowned me.


that's just cuz they can't grow like you and they are jealous.. that's all.. if they only knew what you know.. or did just what you do..and what they could have.. if they just put the energy they put into putting others down they could have what you have..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 17, 2010)

FDD sorry you have to deal with all the clout. I just wanted to say Im impressed. Your plants are certainly taking off. Great job! My humblest respects.

Everyone else..... shhh.... yesterday morning pics were front page.....


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> any hair can collect pollen. i do have hairs everywhere. some of them will get pollinated. when i say this though people immediately assume "seeded bud". so as to not have to go thru the whole explanation over and over again, i often just brush things off in hopes that people will realize it's not important to me. i do apologize if this comes off as harsh or assholish. sometimes i'm just too tired to type.
> 
> any random seeds get thrown into a "bagseed" jar. so far i have half a film can full of these seeds from the past 2 years. they are all mixed and all random. someday i'll have some fun and grow a bunch out.


not harsh or rude at all. thanks for the info onthat though. some seeds inyour bud is never bad, u probably got a bunch of dank fuckin crosses in your seed jar.
your the man fdd.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 17, 2010)

verde is definitely a veg nutrient anyways, its just expensive because of the art and packaging. it is good shit for sure though. let me know if you like it better than age old. I still go for the cheaper stuff as long as I dont notice any difference in yield or quality. Great job so far man. My garden looks the same just the plants are half the size cause they got put in the ground late and I havent been able to afford any nutes yet other than fish and kelp. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 17, 2010)

Again, damn son. Fk the haters, they cut themselves short, instead of asking how, those chose to tell you why, for all the wrong reasons, so throw a load in the washer, crack open a beer and enjoy the solitude offered by ur great wall knowing the whole time those fools fked themselves and ur the only one who got off lol. keep it green


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

no need to get all salty fdd... im looking forward to your updates


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> flowering requires heavy nitrogen. 16 is pretty heavy. that's all i care about. in 2 months, when flowering starts, i will get some bloom nutes. something high in P. it's that simple.
> 
> you asked if i am using it for BOTH veg and flower. who is flowering and why would you assume i am using it for flowering?
> 
> ...


the reason why i call you a dick is cause you make a point to ignore someones question about the nutes you posted. when i asked again you give a dick response which isnt necessary. all i wanted to know is whether you planned on running your grow solely on the VERDE or if you planned on getting something else. you could have simply responded the first time and said i will be using VERDE for veg and will be looking into more nutes for flower. i never assumed you were using it for flower, thats actually why you ask questions, so you dont make assumptions. the reason for questions is because you leave holes in your updates, all you said is i found new nutes for 70$ a gallon. it doesnt really say alot so questions are in order. dont be so upset when you have one of the most watched grows and some one asked a question which is prefectly reasonable.


----------



## YGrow (Jun 17, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the reason why i call you a dick is cause you make a point to ignore someones question about the nutes you posted. when i asked again you give a dick response which isnt necessary. all i wanted to know is whether you planned on running your grow solely on the VERDE or if you planned on getting something else. you could have simply responded the first time and said i will be using VERDE for veg and will be looking into more nutes for flower. i never assumed you were using it for flower, thats actually why you ask questions, so you dont make assumptions. the reason for questions is because you leave holes in your updates, all you said is i found new nutes for 70$ a gallon. it doesnt really say alot so questions are in order. dont be so upset when you have one of the most watched grows and some one asked a question which is prefectly reasonable.


 Just move on, dude. You've made your point, so just drop it.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jun 17, 2010)

YGrow said:


> Just move on, dude. You've made your point, so just drop it.


I second that motion. 

He's been doing this for longer that you been alive i'm sure. He knows 100% what he's doing. I've seen his past grows, and he pulls at least two pounds of pure dank off each plant. Just sit back and watch you have no idea what you're in for. Not to mention, all the while he is doing this he's blowing pipes. Just move on man...


----------



## poplars (Jun 17, 2010)

lol, if he only pulled 2 pounds off of one of those plants I'd be like wtf . . . . 

I've seen plants literally half that size pull 3.5 a plant . . . . 

but hey, no grower truly tells how much they actually get . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

spent the day at the lake. did some work on my seadoo and it's running better than ever. my body is sore. so much fun. need a nap now.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice, I've been trying to get out and go jet skiing. Farmer's Markets keep me busy though. My wif asks everyday, so tomorrow might have to be the day.


----------



## STZ (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> spent the day at the lake. did some work on my seadoo and it's running better than ever. my body is sore. so much fun. need a nap now.


Took the newly remodled Party Barge out for a test spin today  It was orange and shit brown now its Bud Light Blue with silver and blue carpet/vinyl interior. We been talkin about making a trip down to explore Lake Sonoma with some fishing poles and a keg 

PS Your plants are lookin fuckin bomb


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hope you are being sane on that skedoo. Dont hurt yourself. Plant are looking bueno brother. It will be interesting to see how the new nutes do.


----------



## apasunee (Jun 17, 2010)

hey,, now i warned you about jumping my fence and taking pix,, but all joking aside,,, nice as usual,, like u need to hear that again,,, excellent.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hope you are being sane on that skedoo. Dont hurt yourself. Plant are looking bueno brother. It will be interesting to see how the new nutes do.


balls out crazy. i'm in the air more than i'm on the water. i do a tune-up and she flies now.


----------



## Murfy (Jun 18, 2010)

air time


----------



## theexpress (Jun 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> balls out crazy. i'm in the air more than i'm on the water. i do a tune-up and she flies now.


lol hell naw are we talking jetskies here?


----------



## TheDemocrat (Jun 18, 2010)

don't worry fdd, they look rough, but I think they will pull through.


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 18, 2010)

FDD did you get the metanaturals yet. PM me I'm sure I could pick it up for you and we could meet half way. Dirrtyd


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 18, 2010)

dirrtyd said:


> FDD did you get the metanaturals yet. PM me I'm sure I could pick it up for you and we could meet half way. Dirrtyd


wow dont bring up nutes any more. FDD already got his VERDE so hes not getting any thing else for 2 months until flower!! read the thread!!!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 18, 2010)

That's enough; now you're being a dick. You made your point, now drop it.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the great information fdd2blk! I have read through this entire thread and have certainly learned a lot that will help me in my grow. Its nice when people who know what the hell they are doing post an online journal.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 18, 2010)

why all the hatred toward FDD. you have to realize that with 40k posts he has dealt with a lot of unnecessary ? and repeated ? over and over again.. don't take his short answers or no answers all personally... if you just take the time to read hid thread your answers are there...


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well said!


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 18, 2010)

i just saw yhur whole post and i got to say great job your plants look great and i like how you grow great job


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW man, really nice. I wish I could grow outdoors but could never get away with it in the new house. I'm not willing to go guerilla style for some smoke either. Maybe someday I'll be bale to move back to a place like my old one, then I could give it a try.

sub'd all the way...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2010)

i topped this plant. the lower side shoots are vegging and showing a lot of growth while the top tries to revert to veg. i took care of it myself. everything else is looking really good.


----------



## rd116 (Jun 18, 2010)

lookin good!


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 19, 2010)

hows the secret garden havent seen it in a lil bit


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow they look great. Watch out for that snake man I think it could be dangerous.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2010)

now thats garden control.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jun 19, 2010)

checking in..........


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 19, 2010)

That snake creeps me out every time I see it . Looking good. What ferts you been using up to this point? I know you just switched but was curious.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> That snake creeps me out every time I see it . Looking good. What ferts you been using up to this point? I know you just switched but was curious.





i'm using dead gophers and pelican shit.


----------



## riddleme (Jun 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm using dead gophers and pelican shit.


How's that workin for ya? ,,,,,,,,, LOL


----------



## Countryfarmer (Jun 19, 2010)

Pretty cat doublejj.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

riddleme said:


> How's that workin for ya? ,,,,,,,,, LOL


did you see the pics?


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah between the cat and snake I think you're covered. 
I love how the cat was chillin just right when you took the pic so it looks he/she is on guard duty, lol


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i topped this plant. the lower side shoots are vegging and showing a lot of growth while the top tries to revert to veg. i took care of it myself. everything else is looking really good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001030View attachment 1001028View attachment 1001029View attachment 1001027View attachment 1001031


wow i totally envy you FDD


----------



## Krash14 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice Job fdd. read through the entire thread. Ive learned alot just from reading. I would say goodluck but clearly you dont need it. subd
o yeah
fdd2blk = weed growing master


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 19, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> That snake creeps me out every time I see it . Looking good. What ferts you been using up to this point? I know you just switched but was curious.


Really????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

it appears the verde is MUCH stronger than the age old i was using. it calls for 1 - 5ml per gallon. i have been using 15ml per gallon of the age old. i just fed the secret garden with the verde. the first 2 plants got a HUGE dose before i reread the label. the other 6 got about 2 - 5ml per gallon. i'm going to feed the main garden in the morning. i will feed them 30ml per 5 gallons of water per plant. then watch them closely.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! that is pretty strong stuff!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

everything has now been fed.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 20, 2010)

haha thats funny my post got delete right on, why cant we all delete any post we want or lock our own threads when someone we dont want postin in it is. only the great fdd can do that though, dont step on his toes he might bite you head off with words and act alike an ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> haha thats funny my post got delete right on, why cant we all delete any post we want or lock our own threads when someone we dont want postin in it is. only the great fdd can do that though, dont step on his toes he might bite you head off with words and act alike an ass



now you force me to give you infractions? 

all i'm trying to do is share my grow.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 20, 2010)

im done following any of your threads cuz u expect people to read through hundreds of pages to find a anwser that can be answered by u in 2 seconds and then get mad at them, i think alot of your posts onhere fro m when u joined asking commom sense questions and know one treated u the way u treat others. peace im off your thread i like tiu and dont want to be banned


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> im done following any of your threads cuz u expect people to read through hundreds of pages to find a anwser that can be answered by u in 2 seconds and then get mad at them, i think alot of your posts onhere fro m when u joined asking commom sense questions and know one treated u the way u treat others. peace im off your thread i like tiu and dont want to be banned



i don't start "grow threads" to answer questions. i start grow thread to "share" my grow. i post EVERYTHING i do as i do it. once i do it it's done. i move on to the next thing. if you missed it, simply go back. it clutters an already cluttered thread if i have to repeat everything every 2 pages. i'm sorry you don't like the way i run my thread. i can't please everyone all the time.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 20, 2010)

FDD is their a way to filter threads like make it so we can only see post by the person who started the thread? if not is there a way to make this an option would be a great help for people joining long threads trying to get caught up. not have to read all the BS and sub'd bla bla to catch up and still get all the info. im sure important stuff the OP will quote anyways just a thought


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> FDD is their a way to filter threads like make it so we can only see post by the person who started the thread? if not is there a way to make this an option would be a great help for people joining long threads trying to get caught up. not have to read all the BS and sub'd bla bla to catch up and still get all the info. im sure important stuff the OP will quote anyways just a thought


i think the only way to do it is to put everyone on ignore. lol 


actually, you may be able to do it in "advanced search". search this thread for all post posted by me.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy fathers day Fdd!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> Happy fathers day Fdd!!!!


thank you my friend. wishing you and yours the best as well.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jun 20, 2010)

ive been watching your grows for about 3 years.. never am i let down.

you also do more "how to" threads than just about anyone here. i don't get why people get an attitude.

i wish the whiny bitches like mcpurple would just shut the fuck up and quit cluttering up the thread.  i get on here to get caught up on your progress and have to sift through pages of bickering. 

by the way fdd, will you come hold my hand through my own grow? im scared of books and research.. i don't want to have to learn to grow the old fashion way. i need you to do it all for me. ok? i may also need a little help wiping my ass after i use the toilet.. i'll yell when i need your help. you better come running when i call you asshole. if you don't... you're an asshole. you think you're too good to wipe my ass? fuck you then... kiss-ass


----------



## Countryfarmer (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy Father's Day to you guys lucky enough to have kids. 

Question for Fdd, or anyone who knows the answer for that matter .... couldn't find the answer with the search function:

How should the moisture level of a pot plant be in relation to say a tomato plant? I know the tomato likes its moisture to be kept at a fairly high level, especially while fruiting, and that it will "droop" for you when it wants to be watered.

Thanks!


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## mcpurple (Jun 20, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> ive been watching your grows for about 3 years.. never am i let down.
> 
> you also do more "how to" threads than just about anyone here. i don't get why people get an attitude.
> 
> ...


your funny thanks for the laugh. 



Countryfarmer said:


> Happy Father's Day to you guys lucky enough to have kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no u should have looked through all his threads and all his postes before u ask that. no your in trouble by the man with the badge and on a power trip


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 20, 2010)

oh and fdd can u give steadmanclan a infraction now to for insults like u gave me one? most likely not i bet cuz its not against you and your badge. i feel very insulted


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

infractions and bannings for everyone who wants one.


----------



## dinobelly (Jun 20, 2010)

I have my settings so that I see 40 posts per page - this thread is only 18 pages long people..... Besides - You should have all been following from the beginning - and furthermore - when you subscribe to the thread, you'll get alerts when the thread is updated - then those that are wouldn't be acting like bad stoners - we're all supposed to love one another - this is a community people!

FDD - You rock this ganja world!



PS - No matter what any of those jokers say, you know you know your shit - and it's pimp as fuck! LOl


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 20, 2010)

So why the switch from Old age to the VERDE?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 20, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> So why the switch from Old age to the VERDE?


Oh no! Now your getting Banned!............or an infraction at least!

Peace
doublejj
P.S. Oh sh*t, now I'm in trouble!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 20, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> oh and fdd can u give steadmanclan a infraction now to for insults like u gave me one? most likely not i bet cuz its not against you and your badge. i feel very insulted


Didnt you say you were off this thread 3 posts ago?


----------



## wonderblunder (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing a peice of your beautiful world..... Have watched many a grow by yours truly.... Have given me many ideas to try and little niches to make my life easier..... Grow on and show us how you do it...... Love the details and the photography..... Once again, I am glad you are willing to share your adventures with us, even if you do not want to answer questions or help the helpless......


----------



## mygirls (Jun 20, 2010)

wow what happend here, FDD are you not playing well with other again.. get your nose on the wall little man, your in trouble......LOL 
hows the weather there 2day.. had a little rain here this morrning and sun the rest of the day.... looking great keeep um big and green


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> So why the switch from Old age to the VERDE?



someone said that metanaturals was making veg formula again. i went to all the hydro stores in town and nobody had any but one place. said they had "a few jugs in the back and could pour me a bottle". i asked if they had anything comparable and he showed me the Verde. so i'm trying it. 




typical fdd answer.



now, what did anyone possibly learn from that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

the weather has been mild, mid 80's. i'm watering every 3 days. feeding every other watering or as needed.


----------



## x15 (Jun 20, 2010)

hey, fdd2blk 

tasty grow you have there.

have you read about Deer Weed? (Lotus scoparius) It's a very easily grown california native brush that adds nitrogen to the soil via a symbiotic relationship with bacteria. It grows well in greenhouse or wild. nearby pants benefit from the extra nitrogen in the soil which is accessible to them from the deer weed. it also attracts butterflies.

reference:
http://www.laspilitas.com/nature-of-california/plants/lotus-scoparius

peace,


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 20, 2010)

there it is


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah, butterflies. cause one can never get enough caterpillars in a bud garden, can they?


----------



## x15 (Jun 20, 2010)

> yeah, butterflies. cause one can never get enough caterpillars in a bud garden, can they?


doh!  

yeah, that would b concern


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 21, 2010)

god i hate catepillars


----------



## poplars (Jun 21, 2010)

lol @ butterflys, I'm always chasing moths and butterflys out of my garden ahahahah . . . . 

kinda funny but I actually avoided budworms last year simply by chasing them out . . .

certainly not an option for you FDD ahahaha, your plants are too tall.

and there really aren't a shitload of moths and butterflies in my area . . . probably have 3-4 types of moths and only like 2 types of butterflies . . so that's probably why I've been lucky.


----------



## johnwashburnx30 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome journal. I've been following it and haven't posted until now. ...nothing useful to say i guess. Though I was thinking of something just now. I just read the last 4 or 5 pages I think and I just have to say...bah humbug. All the childish fighting is nonsense. I thought we were all grown ups here eh? maybe it's just my canadian brain. The worst part is, even by just reading it all, I'm now filled with all kinds of emotions. Anger and other mixed negative ones I can't pinpoint. Reminds me of how useless society really is. Now I'm in an uproar, injustice and the pig has me by the heart again. And to think I was having a good day today. Oh well, nothing a little 21 jump street on utube can't cure. 

The dumbest part is that psychology has been a vast study of science for so long. All these arguments boil down to the basic stuff you learn in your first year. Text book problematic ego situations, problems with hierarchy, etc etc. I'm not taking anyone's side, taking part in any of it is about as useful as climbing up a tree and throwing my poop at you all. Evolution is a slow progress apparently. 

Arguing and Anger are signs of weakness and cowardliness. This isn't philosophy, this is scientific fact, even since the time of Freud.


----------



## buckd316 (Jun 21, 2010)

fdd how often do you water and when do you use nutes?.....hahahaha im just playing i know how pissed you get when people ask questions you already posted about or answered before haha. but man they look super nice, you always do a bad ass job.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 21, 2010)

johnwashburnx30 said:


> Awesome journal. I've been following it and haven't posted until now. ...nothing useful to say i guess. Though I was thinking of something just now. I just read the last 4 or 5 pages I think and I just have to say...bah humbug. All the childish fighting is nonsense. I thought we were all grown ups here eh? maybe it's just my canadian brain. The worst part is, even by just reading it all, I'm now filled with all kinds of emotions. Anger and other mixed negative ones I can't pinpoint. Reminds me of how useless society really is. Now I'm in an uproar, injustice and the pig has me by the heart again. And to think I was having a good day today. Oh well, nothing a little 21 jump street on utube can't cure.
> 
> The dumbest part is that psychology has been a vast study of science for so long. All these arguments boil down to the basic stuff you learn in your first year. Text book problematic ego situations, problems with hierarchy, etc etc. I'm not taking anyone's side, taking part in any of it is about as useful as climbing up a tree and throwing my poop at you all. Evolution is a slow progress apparently.
> 
> Arguing and Anger are signs of weakness and cowardliness. This isn't philosophy, this is scientific fact, even since the time of Freud.



freud could solve any problem with a good dose of cocaine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2010)

why must you all clutter my grow thread? even being able to edit it myself, i can't edit it enough. i really don't get it. i don't see this on everyone else's threads. why mine?


----------



## Countryfarmer (Jun 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> why must you all clutter my grow thread? even being able to edit it myself, i can't edit it enough. i really don't get it. i don't see this on everyone else's threads. why mine?


I imagine that some posters, such as myself, post a question in your thread and "clutter" it because the answers given in the "newbie" forum are less than fully explanatory and they hope that someone with 47+ K posts can answer their question. Sorry if I cluttered your thread. I promise not to do it again.

Peace.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 21, 2010)

cause it's where the cool kids hang out? I dunno man, didnt mean to clutter, just adding my .02 cents. sometimes that happens on popular threads in message boards. at least people care enough about your threads to post in them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Happy Father's Day to you guys lucky enough to have kids.
> 
> Question for Fdd, or anyone who knows the answer for that matter .... couldn't find the answer with the search function:
> 
> ...


i do not know, i don't grow tomatoes. 

sorry, i missed this one.


----------



## riddleme (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Fdd you should think about the new blog thing your post stays on top comments on the bottom it's a beautiful thing !

Me I'm still trying to make tea from dead gopher guts

Great grow as always my friend, love watching you do your thing


----------



## captain chronizzle (Jun 21, 2010)

this thread is shaping up nice. i'm enjoying the porn and laughs. i think everyone's panties may be bunched.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 21, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> this thread is shaping up nice. i'm enjoying the porn and laughs. i think everyone's panties may be bunched.


I concur.....lol

Thanks for the updates and info fdd, I appreciate you sharing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2010)

everything looks much greener tonight.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> why must you all clutter my grow thread? even being able to edit it myself, i can't edit it enough. i really don't get it. i don't see this on everyone else's threads. why mine?


My guess is the size of your garden man. I know you have amazed me.
Got me outdoors now. Thanks for that.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> someone said that metanaturals was making veg formula again. i went to all the hydro stores in town and nobody had any but one place. said they had "a few jugs in the back and could pour me a bottle". i asked if they had anything comparable and he showed me the Verde. so i'm trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well I learned today that the verde, which i got a free bottle of, is made from urea. The same N product in MG. Very "un-natural". I know your an all organic kind of guy so I was just wondering what the science was behind the switch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Well I learned today that the verde, which i got a free bottle of, is made from urea. The same N product in MG. Very "un-natural". I know your an all organic kind of guy so I was just wondering what the science was behind the switch. Thanks for sharing.


as you quote my answer.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jun 23, 2010)

Seems to be looking great...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2010)

without turning this into ANOTHER 30 page debate, i did a quick google search and i am done. end of subject, ...............................    


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urea


*Urea* or *carbamide* is an *organic compound* with the chemical formula (NH2)2CO. The molecule has two amine (-NH2) residues joined by a carbonyl (-CO-) functional group.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jun 23, 2010)

What did we do before Google and Wiki? And to think some people still don't know how to use it...


----------



## P00T (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww...a wasted opportunity for:
http://tinyurl.com/ykpznum

next time!


----------



## mygirls (Jun 24, 2010)

waz up FDD, that snake bite u yet....LOL hahahahaha how the weather... shity and over cast here. just might get sum rain


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2010)

the weather here has been perfect. low to mid 80's, fog moves in overnight, nice afternoon breeze, ........


----------



## mygirls (Jun 24, 2010)

they be looking lush..looking good....


----------



## poplars (Jun 24, 2010)

god damn those are fuckin massive . . . . . . I think you may outdo yourself this year.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 24, 2010)

Garden looks lush. Which one is Hijack and Cracker Jack? I like your answer to urea.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 24, 2010)

man...its only late june, and those things are massive! especially some of those sativa dominants...looks like your garden couldnt be more perfect.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jun 24, 2010)

will you train them to keep them from topping out above the canopy? with more than a month left of veg won't they pass the roof of the tent?

Looking outstanding by the way... Makes my room full of herb pale in comparison to a yard full.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> will you train them to keep them from topping out above the canopy? with more than a month left of veg won't they pass the roof of the tent?
> 
> Looking outstanding by the way... Makes my room full of herb pale in comparison to a yard full.



i'm hoping they will just stop growing any taller now. 





wtf am i gonna do?


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I'm goin to go tie all mine down this weekend, or I'll be bringing a ladder out in the bush . You ever think of just builing a tree fort up in there lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2010)

i just hid from my wife in my garden. she came around from the side and saw me at the back end. i ducked down and circled back around behind her. she was looking the whole time and never saw me. kitty helped distract her for a moment as i slid past the grapefruit diesel and into the hijack. she knew i was in there somewhere, she just couldn't see where.


----------



## dirrtyd (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds great I hope mine dont get too much bigger myself. But I look at it as a nice problem to have. My GC is getting bushier about four feet nowwatering straight from the hose. Good growing keep it up like your style will implement the white rings next year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2010)

those rings are rockin'. i'm VERY pleased with the results.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i just hid from my wife in my garden. she came around from the side and saw me at the back end. i ducked down and circled back around behind her. she was looking the whole time and never saw me. kitty helped distract her for a moment as i slid past the grapefruit diesel and into the hijack. she knew i was in there somewhere, she just couldn't see where.


lmao!! straight up playing hide n' seek in your garden! but yeah...i think those sativas will definitely keep getting massive through july and most of august..you may wanna top em just so slow em down...but whatever you think is best man. keep up the great work.


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those rings are rockin'. i'm VERY pleased with the results.


Rings ? 

Looking good. My Blue Dreams are about the same size I think right now (6 feet tall above pot) You are going to have to top or pull them down.


----------



## poplars (Jun 24, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Rings ?
> 
> Looking good. My Blue Dreams are about the same size I think right now (6 feet tall above pot) You are going to have to top or pull them down.


those white things around the plants . . . look in the pics. dunno how dramatically it hellps but it sounds cool.


----------



## phyzix (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn I wish I had to LST my plants with high tension cables...


----------



## potpimp (Jun 25, 2010)

Just send them to me; I seem to have a real knack for keeping plants from growing, LOL. The thing I noticed most was how healthy these plants are, right down to the bottom leaves; *that* is when you know you have really healthy plants. FDD you have been and continue to be my hero and truly an inspiration.


----------



## vertise (Jun 26, 2010)

nice grow.


----------



## jwop (Jun 28, 2010)

yo faded, come harvest time holler at me, ill bring my fdd glass and help you trim those behemoths


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2010)

jwop said:


> yo faded, come harvest time holler at me, ill bring my fdd glass and help you trim those behemoths


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jun 30, 2010)

you never cease to amaze me FDD those girls seem like they are going to be bigger than your last! very very good lookin!!


----------



## Pumert (Jun 30, 2010)

just kinda curious.. do you get gophers and other burrowing animals? if so how do you deal with em??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

Pumert said:


> just kinda curious.. do you get gophers and other burrowing animals? if so how do you deal with em??


never had any gophers. i don't have any vegetables so i think they stay clear of me. it seems i recall my neighbors having problems with them in their veggy garden though.





it's hard to get good shots with the way my lighting is. the surrounding foliage blends in with everything. with the sun in just the right place or an overcast day, i can get some really nice shots. here's a few from this morning, ...


----------



## akgrown (Jun 30, 2010)

the best way to deal with gophers is when you dig your hole for the root zone line the edges with 1x1 poultry netting and they cant get through.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

akgrown said:


> the best way to deal with gophers is when you dig your hole for the root zone line the edges with 1x1 poultry netting and they cant get through.



I DON'T HAVE GOPHERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mame (Jun 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> I DON'T HAVE GOPHERS!!!!!!!!!!


He was just giving that tip to the guy that was looking for help yo.

smoke a bowlllll 

edit: GJ once again btw the ladies are lookin nice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

mame said:


> He was just giving that tip to the guy that was looking for help yo.
> 
> smoke a bowlllll
> 
> edit: GJ once again btw


what makes you think that guy was looking for help? i think he was simply asking if i had gopher problems and if i did how i dealt with them. i don't.


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 30, 2010)

i think he was being a ninja and looking for help with a problem, without directly hijacking your thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

my mistake. carry on.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jun 30, 2010)

looking great as always


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> never had any gophers. i don't have any vegetables so i think they stay clear of me. it seems i recall my neighbors having problems with them in their veggy garden though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have the same issue when it's sunny out taking pics, blends in so well it's hard to see, not that I'm much of a photographer lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

today, .....................


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jul 2, 2010)

i want to build a house inside that hashplant haze next month...
ill be over in august after a stop at home depot for supplies.


----------



## P00T (Jul 2, 2010)

It just makes me so...happy!

Thanks as always for sharing.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 2, 2010)

FDD I think I've figured out something by following your pix this year. I started my seeds in late Feb (I think) and the plants grew great until about the first of June and then growth slowed to a crawl. I look at your plants and I was wondering why you always have monster bushes and I think I know the difference. I use about the same high-quality soil mix that you do, quality seeds, and give them plenty to eat and drink. I have come to the conclusion that it is the temperature that makes all the difference. Around the first of June it started hitting the 90's here, then by mid-June it was nearing 100 - and I'm not talking about the "dry kind of heat" either; this is deep south, hot and muggy shit heat. My "Church" plant has just about died, in fact I will be digging her up this evening and potting her, getting her out of the sun and into 70ish degree inside temps. I'll post pix in my journal but most people would pass her off as a goner but I'm gonna give her CPR. It is so amazing to look at your beautiful garden and be inspired by it.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 2, 2010)

getting harder to tell the gardens apard FDD lol they getting so big they blocking all the signs hah


----------



## icantseemyface (Jul 2, 2010)

well done to you


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 2, 2010)

dam i cant wait to see the monsters flower


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> dam i cant wait to see the monsters flower


Me Too! They're looking very green & healthy. That Verde is really keeping them lush!

I'm taking notes.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 2, 2010)

+ rep
BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2010)

Those plants a blow'n up! 

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

i've used about half the Verde so far. gave them another dose today.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 2, 2010)

F%@king nice!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've used about half the Verde so far. gave them another dose today.



Just wondering the ratio your using now? I got a bottle and was thinking about dosing the girls tommorow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Just wondering the ratio your using now? I got a bottle and was thinking about dosing the girls tommorow.



about 2 teaspoons per gallon on the last feeding.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't want to clog up thread with tons of questions but how much did you use for the first feedings. I believe you said you don't use it every feeding, right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> I don't want to clog up thread with tons of questions but how much did you use for the first feedings. I believe you said you don't use it every feeding, right?


i really don't pay that close attention. i give them some here and there. i use an empty cat food can. it's not marked. sometimes it's a 1/4 can, sometimes a half. whatever i happen to splash into it that day. i feed every few watering. "as needed/wanted".


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 2, 2010)

So hows the cracker jack comming along? The pics look great, wouldn't mind a video update myself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> So hows the cracker jack comming along? The pics look great, wouldn't mind a video update myself.


it's all looking great. i have to get out there and put some more netting up.


----------



## someone else (Jul 3, 2010)

Even though I'm a new member here, I've been looking at your grows for a few years now. 

You get amazing trees out of your grows (including this one), and I just wanna thank ya for the knowledge.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like another good year for FDD.


----------



## city limit warrior (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool pic with the fake snake in the background behind the cat. Looks like he'll protect ur girls from anything!


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th to the fdd family.


----------



## rolledupdriver (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats some goooood shit, cant wait to see the bud porn later this year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2010)

Hodgegrown said:


> Happy 4th to the fdd family.


thank you kindly. wishing you and yours the best as well.


----------



## BigBug (Jul 5, 2010)

city limit warrior said:


> Cool pic with the fake snake in the background behind the cat. Looks like he'll protect ur girls from anything!


The snake is real lol =P


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2010)

got some netting up.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2010)

Good time to get those up.

Things are looking great!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jul 5, 2010)

i love the idea of being able to do the crosses and not fuck up your bud with seeds this fall. bravo fdd.


----------



## SimplySmoked (Jul 5, 2010)

All I can say is wow.. I hope someday my backyard will house something so beautiful haha Peace my brother


----------



## peeps408 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk i'm growing outdoors too. But the girls i 'm growing are alot smaller and i planted them outdoors mid feb. Using advance nutes iguana grow and bloom. I also have a drip irrigation set up in a 55 gallon drum and air stone with a 1/4 strength miracle grow 30-10-10 at a rate of about 3/4 to 1 gallon per day when they where 2 feet tall. Since i planted them at a foot tall from seedlings. They only about a good 3.5 ft tall. What am i doing wrong? This is my second grow by the way my fisrt was a singlt dj short blueberry from seed. During flowering outdoors last year i overfed it to death. Every leaf turned brown. This year it's hawaiin snow and la woman . Grown in horse cow chicken manure and worm compost. Manure were all full composted. And besides pruning the leaves that barley recieves light can you tell me if i'm doing anything wrong?


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 6, 2010)

^^^^^^^
small holes?


----------



## slabhead (Jul 6, 2010)

Surely that's not 2 seeds in one calyx? As always fdd, "amazing" !


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2010)

peeps408 said:


> Hey fdd2blk i'm growing outdoors too. But the girls i 'm growing are alot smaller and i planted them outdoors mid feb. Using advance nutes iguana grow and bloom. I also have a drip irrigation set up in a 55 gallon drum and air stone with a 1/4 strength miracle grow 30-10-10 at a rate of about 3/4 to 1 gallon per day when they where 2 feet tall. Since i planted them at a foot tall from seedlings. They only about a good 3.5 ft tall. What am i doing wrong? This is my second grow by the way my fisrt was a singlt dj short blueberry from seed. During flowering outdoors last year i overfed it to death. Every leaf turned brown. This year it's hawaiin snow and la woman . Grown in horse cow chicken manure and worm compost. Manure were all full composted. And besides pruning the leaves that barley recieves light can you tell me if i'm doing anything wrong?



could be numerous things. start a thread with some pics and maybe we can help.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Surely that's not 2 seeds in one calyx? As always fdd, "amazing" !



i wonder if they are truly twins. i should make sure to keep and grow them out side-by-side. see if they are copies of each other.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn Diggity. Looking like a nice crop thus far. Sure to have PLENTY of medicine when Harvest rolls in. Bump to you. Im pullin up the chair and bong on this one, Im sub'd.

Peace, Love and Happiness


----------



## Tunda (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow havnt visited in awhile. Your garden is coming along excellent as usual , wish we had a long season like you guys in the mainland. Aloha


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i wonder if they are truly twins. i should make sure to keep and grow them out side-by-side. see if they are copies of each other.


i deff would like to see that one siamese plants killer!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> i deff would like to see that one siamese plants killer!!



looking over the whole plant, i see numerous pods with multiple seeds per. it's peaked my interest. it's on a feminized biddy early that got pollinated by a hijack B male. i was trying to seed the hijack B female next to the biddy early. it appears it didn't work too well on the hijack female, which is weird because she is covered in hairs. the biddy early next to her caught some of the pollen and has seeds all over the main stalk. most will be ripe and removed before the main buds start forming.

i also have a feminized ice cream plant that is doing weird things. it is getting side shoots on the backside of the branches. down by the main stalk. i'll try to get some pics of it.


----------



## sagensour (Jul 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> got some netting up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027471View attachment 1027476View attachment 1027478View attachment 1027473View attachment 1027474View attachment 1027469View attachment 1027477View attachment 1027472View attachment 1027470View attachment 1027475


Ofcourse ofcourse. Beauts as always my friend.


----------



## Murfy (Jul 7, 2010)

i wonder if this is your plants response to a cool, wet spring, in anticipation of a bumper crop next year-

i don't know much about the weather patterns in your neck of the woods, but that is unusual behavior to say the least


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jul 7, 2010)

damn bro!!!!looking good, as always.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 8, 2010)

That's weird about the seeds FDD. I pollinated the crap out of two autos and yesterday I took them down from the drying string and there were NO seeds. This was a first for me.


----------



## P00T (Jul 8, 2010)

potpimp said:


> That's weird about the seeds FDD. I pollinated the crap out of two autos and yesterday I took them down from the drying string and there were NO seeds. This was a first for me.


Is it possible that some males are sterile? Produce pollen, but the pollen is no bueno? I know that it happens elsewhere in life that has sex, just haven't come across mention of it WRT cannabis.


----------



## ZenOne (Jul 8, 2010)

Subb'd Loookin sweeet Fdd


----------



## johnwashburnx30 (Jul 10, 2010)

this lil guy likes ur garden. check him out in the pic...


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 10, 2010)

johnwashburnx30 said:


> this lil guy likes ur garden. check him out in the pic...


haha! that's epic, man! how stoned were you when you saw that?! Is that your plant? Will neem oil take care of gingerbread men? (I can't find that in the cannabible)


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 10, 2010)

its getting better each updates


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jul 13, 2010)

damn gingerbread men!!!... Whip out the fucking gas mask and the Avid!!!!!


----------



## johnwashburnx30 (Jul 13, 2010)

The gingerbread man patrols the buds and feeds molasses


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 13, 2010)

johnwashburnx30 said:


> The gingerbread man patrols the buds and feeds molasses


mmm...sticky


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 13, 2010)

some damn nice plants man, they look great.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk...are some of your big outdoor plants still trying to flower? My Black Ice strains are going ahead full-speed, but the Blue Dream that started to flower seems to be revegging now that we're getting the intense sun again.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 13, 2010)

my blue dream have reverted niicely , i love thet strain


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 13, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> my blue dream have reverted niicely , i love thet strain


yours went into flower already and are reverting?

I'm trying to decide whether to switch to flowering nutes...otherwise I'd be happy to just wait and see what happens.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 13, 2010)

they started to like the first 2 weeks then poped right out doin great.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

mine are vegging and flowering then revegging then flowering. i don't know what half of them are thinking. the other half are in full blown veg mode. my sativas are 8 foot after i pulled the tops down. i'll get some pics up in the morning.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 13, 2010)

damn bet it feels good pullen down some 8 footers .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

i went out and took some night shots, ...............


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 13, 2010)

damn im jellous , monster shrub status


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i went out and took some night shots, ...............


Beautiful bunch of ladies you got there. When I grow up, I wanna be you.


----------



## dinobelly (Jul 14, 2010)

He's the guy we've always wanted to be.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 14, 2010)

i cant imagine what it must be like to walk into your back yard and see that! the feeling i get when i walk into my closet cant compare lol mad props


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 14, 2010)

is that a real snake?


----------



## PiffGuerilla (Jul 14, 2010)

good eye dude, yea for real that is a big snake is it yours for some protection


----------



## Grizzdude (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL nice, the titki torches are lit!


----------



## riddleme (Jul 14, 2010)

now that is a back yard I could relax and hang out in!


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 14, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> is that a real snake?


No.

http://www.veghead.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1590&osCsid=lwcpfzphjsvor


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2010)

..................


----------



## Antny420 (Jul 14, 2010)

Stout grow as always man...


----------



## YGrow (Jul 14, 2010)

My God, they're so f*ckin' huge!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful Garden, 

Beautiful,


----------



## blazinZ (Jul 14, 2010)

Just as I expected! Beautiful garden as always bro!!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

ur da man!


----------



## rd116 (Jul 14, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> is that a real snake?


 yes, he has a real rattlesnake in his garden for protection.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 15, 2010)

rd116 said:


> yes, he has a real rattlesnake in his garden for protection.


i thought it was a Boa.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 15, 2010)

Not a single brown or yellow leaf in the whole jungle!!! Crazy respect FDD!!!


----------



## goneja (Jul 15, 2010)

your gardan looks good, you just need a few more feet between them beasts


----------



## akgrown (Jul 15, 2010)

Can I move into your backyard faded? I can cook.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2010)

goneja said:


> your gardan looks good, you just need a few more feet between them beasts



because empty spots produce huge buds? 


i have a designated area that i use for growing. i pack this area with a FULL CANOPY. some people just don't get it.


----------



## goneja (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think you get it. I wasnt attacking your grow in anyway but I have noticed you get pissy when anyone says anything about your grow not being "perfect".


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2010)

goneja said:


> I don't think you get it. I wasnt attacking your grow in anyway but I have noticed you get pissy when anyone says anything about your grow not being "perfect".


where do you get the idea that i feel you were attacking me? 

you made a statement and i replied to it with an explanation. i don't see the attack. i thought i was being informative if anything.


----------



## goneja (Jul 15, 2010)

I wasnt attacking, it seems you took it that way. You implied it when you said "some people just don't get it". anyways back to your grow I dont want to become a thread troll 
Sorry.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2010)

side branches big as indoor plants!!!
thick a#@ canopy you got going on.
are they getting close to bud time yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2010)

goneja said:


> I wasnt attacking, it seems you took it that way. You implied it when you said "some people just don't get it". anyways back to your grow I dont want to become a thread troll
> Sorry.



i mentioned early that several people at another site were already telling me to pull half my plants. sorry if you took it personal. i didn't mean it that way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2010)

genuity said:


> side branches big as indoor plants!!!
> thick a#@ canopy you got going on.
> are they getting close to bud time yet?


a couple looked like the were changing in growth pattern last week. now i'm not so sure. the biggest ones are still in full veg.


----------



## MediMary (Jul 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ..................
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1044543View attachment 1044537View attachment 1044538View attachment 1044539View attachment 1044542View attachment 1044544View attachment 1044540View attachment 1044536


ur plants are looking epic. nice pics


----------



## Antny420 (Jul 15, 2010)

space screw space.I would love to have that canopy goin


----------



## odbsmydog (Jul 15, 2010)

You've inspired me to try to fit a few more plant's in my garden. last year I had way too many in a small space and this year I had them really spread out. trying to find a comfortable middle ground. not quite as densely packed as yours though because I'm gone a lot and don't have time to train them and make sure they arent molding. And I can't trust anyone else that lives here because nobody else has a green thumb. Looking great though FDD can't wait to see them start flowering!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 15, 2010)

what strains are in this pic??? im guessing the more sativa is hijack??? but what im wondering is what strain the indicas are?everything looks great btw!!!


----------



## STZ (Jul 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> because empty spots produce huge buds?


Even you can't deny that plants touching each other = not good. Therefore...yes you could use a few feet between them beasts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2010)

STZ said:


> Even you can't deny that plants touching each other = not good. Therefore...yes you could use a few feet between them beasts.


how can you say that when all my plants are packed together?

there is nothing wrong with plants touching. after years of working with the same space i have found a method that produces the MOST bud for me. that's all there is too it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> what strains are in this pic??? im guessing the more sativa is hijack??? but what im wondering is what strain the indicas are?everything looks great btw!!!



ice cream on the left, hash plant haze on the right.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 16, 2010)

How are you controlling insects, especially in the dense middle? (Love that lush, brushy look!)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> How are you controlling insects, especially in the dense middle? (Love that lush, brushy look!)





the insects control themselves. survival of the fittest.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 16, 2010)

lol fdd you crack me up
and about the plants touching dont they touch in both SOG and SCROG methods of growing wich we can all agree are methods proven to increase yields?


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the insects control themselves. survival of the fittest.


that's hardcore man...I'd have a heart attack


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> lol fdd you crack me up
> and about the plants touching dont they touch in both SOG and SCROG methods of growing wich we can all agree are methods proven to increase yields?



exactly. 

i'm basically doing a huge outdoor SOG. 

my plants get so dense that the inner growth dies off. only the outer branches flower, which they do as one huge colas. i don't have to worry about dealing with trimming pounds of popcorn bud. i prefer this method. ;')


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 16, 2010)

looking better great job


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just beautiful man! Just beautful is all I can say.


----------



## stumps (Jul 16, 2010)

Wish ours were doing half as well good job.


----------



## DubsFan (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice pics Fdd. I've been gone a while. Lurking every now and then to see what's going on. Those pics on page 83 are fantastic. How big are the fans on pic 011?


----------



## worble (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking Good FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks everyone. i feel really good about this years project.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2010)

You should!

Beautiful job, I learn something new from you each year.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## Wordz (Jul 17, 2010)

How big are the stalks right now? btw your garden always looks great it seems to be a little extra bad ass this year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

Wordz said:


> How big are the stalks right now? btw your garden always looks great it seems to be a little extra bad ass this year.


the stalks aren't really that spectacular. thin and straight.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2010)

The master at work again! for all you who really want to learn how its done,you cant go wrong to start here...Great job fdd, i cannot see you for the forest of the tree's..peace


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking really good, props. Was wondering if you had a minute or two if you could look at mine and give me any advise you might have. My first time growing plants this large outdoors. I was thinking about starting to pull the upper branches down like an 
LST to really get a big canopy up above. I thought about just using some twine and pulling them down to the horizontal bamboo stakes. FYI those stakes are 10 footers and 6 foot horizontal stakes. Was taken a few days ago and are already 5-6 inches taller and in full veg taking lots of nutes. Any ideas or advise on these three lovely ladies? I know you have done a lot of these big grows fairly crowded and stated you were able to get the largest yields with your own method. I am always open to advise from others. 

Thanks


----------



## KidCreole (Jul 17, 2010)

I started on page 1 with one question. "is this a bigass sog?" took 86 pages but i got my answer. see what happens when we read guys? he answers the question for you! fdd, you said the middle of the "forest" dies off cuz u dont like popcorn bud. i get it, but would that ring true in an indoor sog? or just cuz you havent learned to train your plants? lol and youre not too keen to a set schedule for the verde, kinda like if you remember it yes? is that like an automatic barrier against lockup, or do you just let the ladies live au naturael? im fairly certain i havent reashed a point you already covered but if i did point me to the right page, im not above readin twice from the red eye jedi master!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

how do you train an 8 foot monster? you don't.

i let the plants do the talking. they are in control, not me. when they need verde, they tell me. 

i'm NOT the boss.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Looking really good, props. Was wondering if you had a minute or two if you could look at mine and give me any advise you might have. My first time growing plants this large outdoors. I was thinking about starting to pull the upper branches down like an
> LST to really get a big canopy up above. I thought about just using some twine and pulling them down to the horizontal bamboo stakes. FYI those stakes are 10 footers and 6 foot horizontal stakes. Was taken a few days ago and are already 5-6 inches taller and in full veg taking lots of nutes. Any ideas or advise on these three lovely ladies? I know you have done a lot of these big grows fairly crowded and stated you were able to get the largest yields with your own method. I am always open to advise from others.
> 
> Thanks



i don't even post my own pics that big.


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't even post my own pics that big.


 I just added a bunch more 6 footer horizontally and started tying down the large outer branches on one of these plants. Gives it a much bigger footprint and was able to use some of the space that was empty. Where did you get that netting you use on yours and does it really help a lot on your grows? Looks like you are doing a big SCROG. What would you do with the plants in my picture to maximize yield? I know my space is very different . Just wanting some input if you would do anything different.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> I just added a bunch more 6 footer horizontally and started tying down the large outer branches on one of these plants. Gives it a much bigger footprint and was able to use some of the space that was empty. Where did you get that netting you use on yours and does it really help a lot on your grows? Looks like you are doing a big SCROG. What would you do with the plants in my picture to maximize yield? I know my space is very different . Just wanting some input if you would do anything different.


i would water them when they need water, feed them when they need food. support any branches that need supporting. that is all. the plant will do the rest.

the net is "tomato netting", it can be found where they sell tomato plants.


----------



## dirmer3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Spoken like a true gardener =)


----------



## jwop (Jul 18, 2010)

what is it you look for when your plants tell you they want food?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2010)

jwop said:


> what is it you look for when your plants tell you they want food?


a change in leaf color. it's slight and subtle and only noticeable if you watch for it everyday. focus ........


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jul 18, 2010)

mmmmmm bueno! good lookin kids. have you blown glass lately?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2010)

too hot for glass lately.


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i would water them when they need water, feed them when they need food. support any branches that need supporting. that is all. the plant will do the rest.
> 
> the net is "tomato netting", it can be found where they sell tomato plants.


 Sorry to keep bothering you. Is that on these particular plants? Just wondering since you do a lot more to your own.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Sorry to keep bothering you. Is that on these particular plants? Just wondering since you do a lot more to your own.


what more do i do?


----------



## Mr Bomb (Jul 19, 2010)

.FDD- My outdoor leaf tips are rolling over from what looks like heat stress. Temp around 105 here the last week or so. What should I do?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr Bomb said:


> .FDD- My outdoor leaf tips are rolling over from what looks like heat stress. Temp around 105 here the last week or so. What should I do?


make sure they have enough water.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

sometimes I wonder when your going to start charging people for common sense..... think I would owe you a couple bucks myself.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i would water them when they need water, feed them when they need food. )


ok NOW you're being a smartass


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> ok NOW you're being a smartass


actually, no i'm not. i'm being about as serious as i can be.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

have you thought about starting a "FDD help" thread? Your journals may not get so clouted that way..... may not.....


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, no i'm not. i'm being about as serious as i can be.


I'd give you more rep but I think I've given you the lifetime max. I will return to kissing your ass.

kiss-ass


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what more do i do?


 You have netting for a scrog for starters.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> You have netting for a scrog for starters. I get what you are doing, I guess you want me to answer my own question. I was looking for straight forward advise on my particular plants I posted a pic of and I was very humble about it. If you dont have any advise that's fine but you could have just said so. I guess you got the post count by talking about how great you are and not by helping others ..... Personally I like helping others and most of my posts on this board I try to give whatever help I can. That is what these boards are here for even if you lost sight of that. Karma
> 
> Peace


where do i ever say i'm great?

i thought i gave you solid advice.

the tomato netting is not a scrog, it is simply there for support. nothing is bent or trained. 

i don't understand your attitude. why are you attacking me?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> You have netting for a scrog for starters. I get what you are doing, I guess you want me to answer my own question. I was looking for straight forward advise on my particular plants I posted a pic of and I was very humble about it. If you dont have any advise that's fine but you could have just said so. I guess you got the post count by talking about how great you are and not by helping others ..... Personally I like helping others and most of my posts on this board I try to give whatever help I can. That is what these boards are here for even if you lost sight of that. Karma
> 
> Peace


You could ask for advice without posting your pics in some one elses thread, which is not taken too kindly by Most here. This thread is for him to show his, not you to show yours, Im sure he can find your pics in your own journal, and posting your pics here and bragging about their size is not humble. What he is doing is obvious in his pics, and in his posts. He helps TONS of people without addressing their questions directly, he doesn't need to. The answers are there. Yeah, answer your own questions, or at least pull the answers out, because they are already there.

I am not trying to be an ass..... Your grow is looking nice, and if you have questions, yes these boards will help you find your answers.... the answers are there, but there is a right way to do things, and be respected for it. I feel bad just for addressing your post here. Its his grow journal, not the "get advice from FDD thread". Sorry FDD.... feel free to delete this clout.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 19, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> You have netting for a scrog for starters. I get what you are doing, I guess you want me to answer my own question. I was looking for straight forward advise on my particular plants I posted a pic of and I was very humble about it. If you dont have any advise that's fine but you could have just said so. I guess you got the post count by talking about how great you are and not by helping others ..... Personally I like helping others and most of my posts on this board I try to give whatever help I can. That is what these boards are here for even if you lost sight of that. Karma
> 
> Peace


he helps a lot actually, but he owes you nothing...I'm just saying


----------



## Denofearth69 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk, just thought I'd drop a pic for your consideration. These are Carmalicious plants, in the ground since April. Got in the pic for size reference. I am 6'1" and these plants have just begun the preflower stretch.
View attachment 1053533


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

Denofearth69 said:


> Hey fdd2blk, just thought I'd drop a pic for your consideration. These are Carmalicious plants, in the ground since April. Got in the pic for size reference. I am 6'1" and these plants have just begun the preflower stretch.
> View attachment 1053533


----------



## Gutta706 (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW look Like Christmas Trees Very Nice Grow


fdd2blk said:


> ..................
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1044543View attachment 1044537View attachment 1044538View attachment 1044539View attachment 1044542View attachment 1044544View attachment 1044540View attachment 1044536


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> where do i ever say i'm great?
> 
> i thought i gave you solid advice.
> 
> ...


In that case I am very sorry I misunderstood your replies. Felt like you were going out of your way not to give any input at all, my mistake. 

FYI I edited my post to reflect this.

Peace and happy growing my friend. you have a very nice grow on your hands.


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 19, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> You could ask for advice without posting your pics in some one elses thread, which is not taken too kindly by Most here. This thread is for him to show his, not you to show yours, Im sure he can find your pics in your own journal, and posting your pics here and bragging about their size is not humble. What he is doing is obvious in his pics, and in his posts. He helps TONS of people without addressing their questions directly, he doesn't need to. The answers are there. Yeah, answer your own questions, or at least pull the answers out, because they are already there.
> 
> I am not trying to be an ass..... Your grow is looking nice, and if you have questions, yes these boards will help you find your answers.... the answers are there, but there is a right way to do things, and be respected for it. I feel bad just for addressing your post here. Its his grow journal, not the "get advice from FDD thread". Sorry FDD.... feel free to delete this clout.


The only reason I posted my pics was so he could take a quick look without having to hassle finding my pics. Was purely trying to save him time. I was actually very humble in my post and asking for advise from someone is one of the greatest forms of flattery. Did think or realize that on a maijuana board like this that it could be construed as improper etiquette . I apologized already and edited my post. I'll be happy to remove my pics too if it really bothers people. I thought these boards were all about sharing...

Peace


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 19, 2010)

Back on track; when do your ladies switch to bloom and what kind of stretch are you expecting on them? Looking at your pics I'd expect you would need to train them a bit to keep them under that roof. Do you put a cover on later in case of rain? I talked to a local guru about covering plants but he said it would hold more moisture in compared to just being open (causing mold) and didnt advise it unless it was going to rain. Wonder if green houses have these issue and possibly ventilate to prevent it . I really like the setup you have, I am jealous really.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr Bomb said:


> I have been watering daily. Any other advice?


Dude, if that's your plant in the avatar, you have no problems whatsoever!


----------



## pot scott (Jul 19, 2010)

subscribed finally


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn that is one helluva garden you got going there FDD, great job !


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

these plants will fully outgrow the canopy. i will have to cover them when it rains. i have some ideas on what might work.


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 19, 2010)

can't wait to see those suckers bloom! Epic grow as always sir.


----------



## Asquad (Jul 19, 2010)

very very sexy plants. Hey btw why are you going to cover your plants when it rains? So they dont get over watered? I havent read every single page so if I missed something, I apologize before hand.


----------



## Keenly2 (Jul 19, 2010)

is this heat hurting your plants at all man


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

it's not that hot here. mid 80's low 90's.

the weight of the water on the buds when it rains causes the branches to break. that and i don't like seeing my plants get soaked.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Your plants are lame. haha just kidding. 
You dont have to have me say that your plants are looking great because you already know that 
Oh and btw the reason why people keep asking you becuz you have high post count, or they just like annoying you. haha
Goodluck ill check back in a couple weeks. happy growing, looking forward for the flowering stage!

PTS


----------



## potpimp (Jul 19, 2010)

FDD is the main mod on this forum. He has the power of God here. ...and he grows pot like a mofo!!! Straight shooter, non bullshitter, less is more kinda guy, a hero to thousands of peeps on here.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 19, 2010)

potpimp said:


> FDD is the main mod on this forum. He has the power of God here. ...and he grows pot like a mofo!!! Straight shooter, non bullshitter, less is more kinda guy, a hero to thousands of peeps on here.


I'm one of them. Thanks again FDD!!


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not that hot here. mid 80's low 90's.
> 
> the weight of the water on the buds when it rains causes the branches to break. that and i don't like seeing my plants get soaked.


Mold isnt so great either


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 20, 2010)

How much dry weight are you expecting after harvest? I'm assuming 20 or so piles like this?


----------



## Mr Bomb (Jul 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> make sure they have enough water.


I have been watering daily. Anything else you can think of?


----------



## Grizzdude (Jul 20, 2010)

Mr Bomb said:


> I have been watering daily. Anything else you can think of?


I have to water 2 times a day to keep my plants good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr Bomb said:


> Really. How how does it get where you are? Im no noob to indoor but outdoor is a whole new game for me. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, do you water once in the morning and again during the heat of the day or whats your watering schedule?


maybe you can start your own thread.


----------



## kylen (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe you can start your own thread.


 very true, dam hijackers lol


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 21, 2010)

looking great bro any pic updates?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey FDD....just stumbled across your posts here.....i have to say it although im sure you heard it hundreds of time.....beeeauutiful garden man!!!! Subbed!


----------



## Mr Bomb (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe you can start your own thread.


I hate when people do that.(Hijack threads I mean) Sorry bro I didnt even realize I was doing it either. My bad. BTW I went back and deleted those posts from your thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

Mr Bomb said:


> I hate when people do that.(Hijack threads I mean) Sorry bro I didnt even realize I was doing it either. My bad. BTW I went back and deleted those posts from your thread.



i forgive you.


----------



## WWShadow (Jul 21, 2010)

just finished all 92 pages!!!!!! i'm subbed! can't wait to see the rest of the grow, unreal... I still have soooo much to learn!


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 21, 2010)

About time for some new CLOSE-UP shots?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> About time for some new CLOSE-UP shots?


of what, leaves?


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> of what, leaves?


I thought you had some flowers going already.


----------



## Grizzdude (Jul 21, 2010)

Lets get a stalk picture in there! Come on show those tree trunks!


----------



## phyzix (Jul 21, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> I thought you had some flowers going already.


Flowers are still many weeks away.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Lets get a stalk picture in there! Come on show those tree trunks!


plants from seed do not get fat stalks. fat stalks come from clones that had hella root gel globbed all over them when they were rooted. fat stalks tend to be brittle and hollow inside which leads to rot. my stalks are thin, firm and straight. like a baseball bat.


----------



## Mr Bomb (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i forgive you.


Thanks


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 21, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Flowers are still many weeks away.


Nope. See this thread, post #13: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/347102-wtf-2.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> Nope. See this thread, post #13: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/347102-wtf-2.html



my plants are not flowering yet. there is nothing to see up close.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my plants are not flowering yet. there is nothing to see up close.


11 days ago you said that they looked like mine, which have continued to flower. Did the hairs just dry up and fall off or what? I'm hoping for some revegging but I don't know what to look for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> 11 days ago you said that they looked like mine, which have continued to flower. Did the hairs just dry up and fall off or what? I'm hoping for some revegging but I don't know what to look for.


i was fucking wrong, OK? jesus fucking christ give me a fucking break. i have one or two plants that tried to flower long ago and have kinda been hanging in stasis. they have a few hairs. nowhere near what yours have, BUT slightly similar. they are NOT flowering. i regret replying to your thread.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i was fucking wrong, OK? jesus fucking christ give me a fucking break. i have one or two plants that tried to flower long ago and have kinda been hanging in stasis. they have a few hairs. nowhere near what yours have, BUT slightly similar. they are NOT flowering. i regret replying to your thread.


sorry, man...just trying to learn here.


----------



## someone else (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i was fucking wrong, OK? jesus fucking christ give me a fucking break. i have one or two plants that tried to flower long ago and have kinda been hanging in stasis. they have a few hairs. nowhere near what yours have, BUT slightly similar. they are NOT flowering. i regret replying to your thread.


^^^^^^ That's the best; funniest thing I've read today. Some people just can't leave well enough alone. 

You wrote before that your plants could very well outgrow the canopy you have (which is just insane but awesome at the same time). 

Would you have to drive poles into the ground, and then erect some sort of framework so you could drape a canvas/tarp over it? 

Better call the kids from High Times over; I think they could do a special issue on your grow alone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

pictures always calm things, ...





this is the one that half of the plant is flowering on. the half that got a little pollen on it tried to flower. the other half is vegging. these are the biggest flowers in my garden. sorry for the blurry pic, i didn't have my tripod. 






this is the stalk of the tallest plant, the biddy early, .... 




everything else, .....


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Jul 21, 2010)

By far the best lookin garden i have ever seen

great job fdd,cant wait to see them heavy with HUGE buds


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey FDD, what up man, been following and you are definably a wealth of knowledge and I thank you for sharing...i have worked my way though the first 92 pages and am now current...lol...in the most humblest way possible and with all due respect.... i just wanted to say that I disagree slightly with what you said about the stalks from seeds not growing big.....I sprouted a few bag seeds and one of them was noticeably nicer, the nodes where ridiculously close together and the stalk was noticeably bigger, now into its fourth week.....its stalk is at least six times the size of my clones and other plants from seed.....i'm going out to see them tomorrow and will post some pics in my grow journal if your interested in checkin em out......all I am trying to say it that it is possible.....once again man much respect and thanks for the plethora of knowledge you provide!!



fdd2blk said:


> plants from seed do not get fat stalks. fat stalks come from clones that had hella root gel globbed all over them when they were rooted. fat stalks tend to be brittle and hollow inside which leads to rot. my stalks are thin, firm and straight. like a baseball bat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Hey FDD, what up man, been following and you are definably a wealth of knowledge and I thank you for sharing...i have worked my way though the first 92 pages and am now current...lol...in the most humblest way possible and with all due respect.... i just wanted to say that I disagree slightly with what you said about the stalks from seeds not growing big.....I sprouted a few bag seeds and one of them was noticeably nicer, the nodes where ridiculously close together and the stalk was noticeably bigger, now into its fourth week.....its stalk is at least six times the size of my clones and other plants from seed.....i'm going out to see them tomorrow and will post some pics in my grow journal if your interested in checkin em out......all I am trying to say it that it is possible.....once again man much respect and thanks for the plethora of knowledge you provide!!




this plant is over 9 feet tall and was started from a seed. that's all i really know, ......... View attachment 1058223


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats crazy.....I always found it amazing how some plants can hold so much weight on such a small stem....not insulting you or your stems in any mannor..lol...just in general....I have some sunflowers and their stalks look like they should just keel over, but they don't even in high wind....amazing.....like I said though, it was just the one girl, outa like nine, the rest are normal sized, this was just a beast....can't wait to see what she matures like....but dude.....total respect....you definatly have one of the nicest gardens my eyes have ever had the privlidge to view....even if just a pic LOL....cheers man!

oh ya and once again, thanks for the help in the past!


----------



## pot scott (Jul 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this plant is over 9 feet tall and was started from a seed. that's all i really know, ......... View attachment 1058223


that's a nice trunk, hopefully that plant will bring in a large quantity of medication


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 22, 2010)

If you think that is a trunk check out doublejj's carport greenhouse Widows.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jul 22, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> If you think that is a trunk check out doublejj's carport greenhouse Widows.


For being from seed... That's one hell of a trunk!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 22, 2010)

those trees are growinging insanely huge,..... i have a couple fat stalks now im kinda worried.


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pictures always calm things, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So half a plant can go into bloom and the rest be in a true veg? Been wondering about this since I have one large Cheese plant that has about 1/3 really starting to bloom and the rest is barely blooming if at all. I always thought once a plant went bloom the whole plant was in bloom. Change in hormones and such .....


----------



## rd116 (Jul 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> plants from seed do not get fat stalks. fat stalks come from clones that had hella root gel globbed all over them when they were rooted. fat stalks tend to be brittle and hollow inside which leads to rot. my stalks are thin, firm and straight. like a baseball bat.





bigv1976 said:


> If you think that is a trunk check out doublejj's carport greenhouse Widows.


 he wasn't trying to claim that that is a big stalk....


----------



## fruitrollup (Jul 22, 2010)

those look terrible man im sorry fd but that grow is bad man i thought you were the shit on this website
ah at the end those look ok but why have them at all different heights?


----------



## phyzix (Jul 22, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> those look terrible man im sorry fd but that grow is bad man i thought you were the shit on this website
> ah at the end those look ok but why have them at all different heights?


And people wonder why fdd isn't always cheerful...

These are some of the most inpressive plants in veg that I have ever seen:


----------



## dlively11 (Jul 22, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> those look terrible man im sorry fd but that grow is bad man i thought you were the shit on this website
> ah at the end those look ok but why have them at all different heights?


LOL joking right ????? Please say you are busting his balls. He is doing about as well for that space as one could hope for IMO. Not perfect but who the fuck is ??? You ? Lets see it, proof is in the putting .....


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 22, 2010)

whata douche! Nobodys forcing you to watch!


fruitrollup said:


> those look terrible man im sorry fd but that grow is bad man i thought you were the shit on this website
> ah at the end those look ok but why have them at all different heights?


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 22, 2010)

Haters are a dime a dozen.
fdd is an inspiration to many, including myself.
Haterism is just another form of flattery in my book.kiss-ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> those look terrible man im sorry fd but that grow is bad man i thought you were the shit on this website
> ah at the end those look ok but why have them at all different heights?


in order to answer your question i would have to assume you understand the difference between "strains" and "growth patterns". since you obviously are clueless, i won't bother.


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey fdd, 
I'm just stumbling across your girls here, and damn they're looking great!
You're definitely showing them the care and love they deserve
Good stuff man, +rep and subbing. Should get an amazing harvest outta them!


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 23, 2010)

Why do people criticise grows so much on here? Lets try this, instead of saying Hey FDD that grow looks terrible (when really he is probably twice the grower you are) why not just leave it be and you can think to yourself how awesome you are in your own little world. I see it so much here. It is so discouraging.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 23, 2010)

Those plants are healthy and happy and in the sun. Who gives a shit about the different heights, what an ass clown. 

Keep workin it FDD


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 23, 2010)

looking good homeboy.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 23, 2010)

one word for that dude. "retarded"

If you thinking your better at growing. post your pics, put your money where your mouth is. 
BTW: noone is better at growing then others, its all about knowledge.,and how you go about growing.

FDD Keep the great work up!


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2010)

FDD if I called fruitrollup a brain dead, slimy little douche-bag, cock sucking, twinkle-toed, numb nuts, would you ban me? Just asking before I do it.


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 24, 2010)

that guy is just trollin 

obv fdd's grow is epic like usual and everyone knows it. I cant wait till Oct.


----------



## dinobelly (Jul 24, 2010)

*jeal·ous*

&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;d&#658;&#603;l




&#601;s/  Show Spelled[jel-uh




s]  Show IPA 
&#8211;adjective 1. feeling resentment against someone because of that person's rivalry, success, or advantages (often fol. by of ): They were jealous of FDD's ability to grow some dank.


2. feeling resentment because of another's success, advantage, etc. (often fol. by of ): They were jealous of FDD's garden.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 24, 2010)

hah im jealous of your garden too, monsters


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey brother D. Plants are looking great again. What is the difference between HJ Phenos A and B? Thx Hope I can make the next tiki party.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

greenthumb111 said:


> Hey brother D. Plants are looking great again. What is the difference between HJ Phenos A and B? Thx Hope I can make the next tiki party.


A pheno has more of a sativa influence. it tends to stretch more. it gets nice long, skinny colas. the B pheno is more of an indica influence. the buds have tighter spaced nodes and are fatter. 

bring teriyaki sauce.


----------



## Aaces (Jul 24, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Why do people criticise grows so much on here? It is so discouraging.


Every site has em and they look to do two things, disrupt and divide. Don't let it discourage, for if you do they accomplish their goal. The best thing to do is sometimes the hardest...just ignore them. There is a wealth of knowledge to be gleaned from the members here and what's so awesome is that they freely give it. It's the fdd's, veggiegardener's etc. that deserve our thanks and appreciation because it's them that put in the countless hours of trial and error and then gladly post so that we all may benefit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

my DVD will be coming out soon, and it WILL be expensive.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my DVD will be coming out soon, and it WILL be expensive.


Now that's funny right there !


----------



## potpimp (Jul 24, 2010)

By October FDD's grow will be so tall he will need to give them supplemental oxygen!


----------



## WWShadow (Jul 24, 2010)

when I first saw how far apart FDD's plants were I thought cool plenty of room so they don't block the light. I never imagined that they would fill that entire space. Simply incredible!


----------



## DubsFan (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking good Fdd. Yeah, you're gonna outgrow that canopy


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jul 25, 2010)

different heights????

bwaaa haa haa haa

why don't all those different strains grow the same? makes no sense


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 25, 2010)

lookin REAL good this year homeboy..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

starting to see some flowers forming, ....


----------



## grow space (Jul 26, 2010)

Those plants looks wonderful fdd..whats the purpose of the greenhouse rack, are you going to use some plastic when it gets colder or something like that?

anyways, good luck to you..wish i had grown some trees, but i had some issues and now its too f***** late.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

grow space said:


> Those plants looks wonderful fdd..whats the purpose of the greenhouse rack, are you going to use some plastic when it gets colder or something like that?
> 
> anyways, good luck to you..wish i had grown some trees, but i had some issues and now its too f***** late.



in case it rains.


----------



## madcow (Jul 26, 2010)

wow  monsters as always looking wicked awesome!!!
I'm starting to see some flowers forming as well but my girls are tiny compared to yours.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 26, 2010)

those plants are looking awsome man.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 26, 2010)

i c strawberries lol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> starting to see some flowers forming, ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
damn those gotta just be preflowers from the plants being big has hell and mature enough to flower? anyway thats going to be a big harvest...


----------



## hic (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll be damned, thats one hell of a garden! After looking at them pictures I have half a mind to pack my bags and hed West. thanks for sharing.

and I thought mine were getting big, shit.


----------



## smokinguns (Jul 26, 2010)

Always nice to see your awesome work.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 26, 2010)

That is simply incredible fdd!
I'm soo jealous of the outdoor grows...


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 27, 2010)

Your gona have to raise the roof for those plants. What are you doing with those small plants??? I have some too. Damn weather isnt cooperating down here at all. Overcast 1/2 day. You really filled up the canopy D.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey FDD 
You mentioned flowers forming, I am getting some too. This is my 1st year outdoors and have been wondering when to start flower nutes. I figure we are close to the same lattitude so I been watching your grow. Are you gonna feed them or have you got somethin in the soil already?


----------



## someone else (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that you started this thread @ 4:20pm on May 2nd Fdd. Well done. 

I'm not sure what haters are marking this thread 3 stars, but I've learned a lot from it, above all, to start my plants indoors for several weeks before I put them out.

My grow next year is gonna be better because of it, so I gave it 5 a while back...not sure why people are so petty.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 28, 2010)

Hah, I didn't even know about the stars. I just voted and it went to 4 !


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2010)

i need to feed. i was going to do it today. i'm debating on what to use. just veg? just bloom? veg and bloom? i won't decide until i actually do it. i may give them nitrogen tomorrow, then bloom the next day. or vice-versa. or maybe both at the same time ......


----------



## machnak (Jul 28, 2010)

Monsters! Looks phenomenal FDD.


----------



## canadianidiot (Jul 28, 2010)

Id say veg nutes 1 week full strength then 1/3 strength flower nutes and 1/3 veg nutes the following week and then each week decrease the amount of veg nutes until your at full strength flower nutes.


----------



## someone else (Jul 28, 2010)

I vote for both! 

We all wanna see those redwood-size plants in full flower, but you know what's best for 'em.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

i fed everything in my yard a fat dose of bloom nutes yesterday. dude at hydro store talked me into trying the "pura vida". i already don't like it. it has chunks of stuff in it that won't break up no matter how much i shake it. it will be gone next feeding. i use a half gallon a feeding. when it's gone i'll switch to something else. 

my seeds are finishing.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

damn fdd nice beans bro... all of those beans that i see but like 1-2 look viable... what strain is that there?


----------



## dirrtyd (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking nice thanks for showing the seeds. Dirrtyd


----------



## apasunee (Jul 30, 2010)

always a great garden fdd,,,,,,I would love to get a hold of some really good seeds,, its been a while,,,, hopefully something very different from the ak,, ww, hashberry and blueberry,,, just gets old after a while,,,,, good luck with ur harvest.......


----------



## apasunee (Jul 30, 2010)

you do realize that seeds r a lot like cfls,, u cant just throw them away,, good thing I have a company that comes to u and picks up seeds and will properly plant,,, I mean dispose,, of them lol... take care.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn fdd nice beans bro... all of those beans that i see but like 1-2 look viable... what strain is that there?


biddy early X hijack.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> biddy early X hijack.


no shit huh... f1's???? that biddy early looks damn fire.... http://www.seedsman.com/en/biddy-early-seeds

that sativa dom crossed to your sativa dom is gonna make some tasty headstash... and will probally bring down the flowering time quit a bit huh??? damn nice creation... im loving the colors ive seen on the link of biddy early!!!


----------



## hillbillybuds (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice grow again fdd, and nice seeds. Is this the first time for those? I have not seen you grow them or that I can't find anyway. Would like to mix them with some old time mexican red hair i have. Any way I'm glad you have a law there that lets you grow. They truned ours out the door here again this year but we will keep trying. Thanks to you all in Cal. alot of people can grow and I want to thank all of you.

Sorry, I had to get that off my back. lol Keep it up Fdd. Very nice.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 30, 2010)

your garden looks great man


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> your garden looks great man


thank you.


----------



## jazzyfranc (Jul 30, 2010)

one hell of a garden.everymans dream...


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i fed everything in my yard a fat dose of bloom nutes yesterday. dude at hydro store talked me into trying the "pura vida". i already don't like it. it has chunks of stuff in it that won't break up no matter how much i shake it. it will be gone next feeding. i use a half gallon a feeding. when it's gone i'll switch to something else.


Bummer, sounds like you got an old batch or something. I am using the same thing Pura Vida and there are no chunks in what I got. Just thought I would let you know its not in all of them like the flora nova series I've used. Anyway, good to know, I just dosed mine too.


----------



## DubsFan (Jul 30, 2010)

CNS 17 is a chunky white jizz looking substance. It takes a while to break down too. Apparently it's good stuff but it bugs me out to use chunky stuff too.


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 30, 2010)

hey fdd sorry if this is a stupid question but ive never grown outdoors, does the rule double or triple in size aply to plants outdoors to when they switch to flower? so say your 8 foot plants now gonna be 16-24 feet high? after seeing you veg those plants to the monsters they are now im sure no matter how big they get im about too witness something ive never seen b4 cant wait, have enjoyed the ride so far thx for sharing


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats gonna stank in month or so.Good thing your in N.Cal,and not So.Cal.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> hey fdd sorry if this is a stupid question but ive never grown outdoors, does the rule double or triple in size aply to plants outdoors to when they switch to flower? so say your 8 foot plants now gonna be 16-24 feet high? after seeing you veg those plants to the monsters they are now im sure no matter how big they get im about too witness something ive never seen b4 cant wait, have enjoyed the ride so far thx for sharing


they usually don't double. they mostly just fill in, while growing in length maybe half the starting length of the cola. an 8 foot plant may grow 2 more feet.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 30, 2010)

just beautiful bro. I mean they look perfect to me. The color of the fans and the reaching fingers say it all. Great work and kick ass to watch.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ditto! THey look marvelous Dman. Makes your tiki look like a toothpick, lol. I think you will need to elevate the top of the canopy support in a week or 2. I started too late this year and the weather down here hasn't gone past 80 except 3 days and its been overcast almost every day the last 2 months. Anyway I love the greenery you got there.


----------



## nathenking (Jul 31, 2010)

I love this thread. Very inspirational and interesting


----------



## worble (Jul 31, 2010)

FDD, 
do you have the tiki cut down a little so the (citronella) smoke from the tiki blows into the plant? jeff


----------



## gotthat (Jul 31, 2010)

Wooooooooooow very nice.......


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 31, 2010)

FDD- looks like you added a piece of pvc pipe to your carport to give it extra height? good idea if thats the case!! and it should help ppl to realize your not going to let those girls grow out of your control.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> FDD- looks like you added a piece of pvc pipe to your carport to give it extra height? good idea if thats the case!! and it should help ppl to realize your not going to let those girls grow out of your control.


it was an idea i was toying with. i think i have something figured out, i just need 100 12" hose clamps.


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 31, 2010)

When are you expecting the girls to starts flowering FDD? A month or so? *edit my bad I should have read the thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

as stated previously, ... my plants are flowering. all but a few of them. some have nice little nuggies forming already. gonna be a nice early finish for me this year. i'm stressing less and less each day. the sooner they finish the less i have to worry about covering them. though the weather has been cool all year. we may end up with an early fall. which won't help. a nice long summer would be great.

my secret garden is on the line. my neighbor is having some financial issues and they are trying to take her house. hopefully we can hold out another 3 months. otherwise the garden may have to be removed. i have never tried to dig up a 6 foot tall flowering plant, but i may have to try to if things don't work out.



i'm feeding everything HEAVY doses of veg and bloom. one watering they get veg, the next bloom, the next plain water. i have done this once in the past week and will continue for a week or two. today they will get veg formula.


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 31, 2010)

FDD do you think using nothing but well water on you're plants is ok if they already have a very high nitrogen rich soil?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

timfbmx said:


> FDD do you think using nothing but well water on you're plants is ok if they already have a very high nitrogen rich soil?


i loaded my soil up with manure and compost and they needed food after 3 weeks. i'm watering with well water.


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 31, 2010)

looking great, as per norm fdd.


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 31, 2010)

ok ty for responding bro. It's been good weather for us all year let's hope it continues


----------



## Delux83 (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they usually don't double. they mostly just fill in, while growing in length maybe half the starting length of the cola. an 8 foot plant may grow 2 more feet.


thanks for the reply been wondering that the whole grow lol makes sense though realy coudnt imagine plants that big lol you could see em for blocks be as big as a 1 story house


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> as stated previously, ... my plants are flowering. all but a few of them. some have nice little nuggies forming already. gonna be a nice early finish for me this year. i'm stressing less and less each day. the sooner they finish the less i have to worry about covering them. though the weather has been cool all year. we may end up with an early fall. which won't help. a nice long summer would be great.
> 
> my secret garden is on the line. my neighbor is having some financial issues and they are trying to take her house. hopefully we can hold out another 3 months. otherwise the garden may have to be removed. i have never tried to dig up a 6 foot tall flowering plant, but i may have to try to if things don't work out.
> 
> ...


Damn, that is some scary shit. I hope you can hold them off for a few months man. Moving those palnts would be a crazy thing to try. Good vibes to you my friend.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn, that is some scary shit. I hope you can hold them off for a few months man. Moving those palnts would be a crazy thing to try. Good vibes to you my friend.


she was all "if anything, we'll just let the bank hack them down".


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 31, 2010)

Mind if i ask a few questions on your profile?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

Gopedxr said:


> Mind if i ask a few questions on your profile?



what kind of questions?


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 31, 2010)

haha nothen like that. I am looking to prepare and brain storm for next years grow and you look like the man to ask for advice. so just wanted to ask if thats cool if i post a visitor message with them and you can reply on my profile? Thanks a lot great work you have done here wizard.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 31, 2010)

beautiful looking ladies fdd wish i could do it outdoor like that im sub'd


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> she was all "if anything, we'll just let the bank hack them down".


Damn man, not cool. What if you offered to make a mortgage payment or two? It would suck but you would lose a lot more if those plants got damaged. Just a suggestion you may have already thought of.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn man, not cool. What if you offered to make a mortgage payment or two? It would suck but you would lose a lot more if those plants got damaged. Just a suggestion you may have already thought of.


it's beyond that at this point. there was a notice on her door 2 days ago. there is a loophole they may be able to keep her there a few more months, but she may have a sheriff at her door monday morning asking for her keys.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's beyond that at this point. there was a notice on her door 2 days ago. there is a loophole they may be able to keep her there a few more months, but she may have a sheriff at her door monday morning asking for her keys.


Fuckkkkkk. thats very scary news.
would putting the cover over the plants like actually put the plastic cover that carpool[not sure if that the name] on them for a day or two to just let the cops/shreiff do there shit. i mean i better the smell is tremedous but hey its worth a shot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Fuckkkkkk. thats very scary news.
> would putting the cover over the plants like actually put the plastic cover that carpool[not sure if that the name] on them for a day or two to just let the cops/shreiff do there shit. i mean i better the smell is tremedous but hey its worth a shot.


there are plants in the yard that the bank is trying to take. 

when i last talked to her she assured me that we had at least a month or 2. then she left for the weekend. she should know more monday.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> there are plants in the yard that the bank is trying to take.


theyll probably take your plants around harvest time if they're smart.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> theyll probably take your plants around harvest time if they're smart.


it's gonna be a close race.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 31, 2010)

That sucks man, well here is some good mojo your way Bro. I am thinking good thoughts though and everything will work out man with a little help from the pot gods.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 31, 2010)

ya fbb, i dunno how your doin it, but best wishes to ya man......i would be stressin, those plant woulda been outa there tonight....just to be safe...we talkin a lot of em? Is it legal where you are?


----------



## dlively11 (Aug 1, 2010)

Does giving them veg bloom nutes, then veg then water give you better results then all bloom nutes or is this the first time you have done this? Was thinking about doing this myself, that or just mix half and half and keeping watering with nutes every other watering.How far into bloom are they, any pics of the flowers ?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 1, 2010)

Man that really sucks FDD. I had a real scare yesterday; my landlord decided to plant a couple of cedar trees in my yard - without bothering to tell me. He pulled his truck within about 20' of 5 of my plants - including my bushy kushes. He's secretly growing a plant himself so I wasn't too worried about him ratting me out. I had to go get a tractor to dig the holes so he finished it up in the dark. I "helped him" when he came back and he never brought it up so I'm thinking he didn't see them. I had to really fight the temptation to dig them up (2 of the kushes are over 5' tall). It was also hotter than blazes here too and this soil is unreal hard with lots of rocks. I've been racking my brain trying to figure out a stall tactic for your neighbor but I'm coming up blank. I heard of a tactic called "produce the note" but, after doing some research on it, found that that does not work because all the records are now in a centralized computer system. Maybe she could make a hardship claim or something to buy just one more month (on top of what she might get). I know the banks have thousands of homes already and someone not being able to make their payments is the norm now, not the exception. If nothing else, go talk to a lawyer and see if he can stall them for a couple of months or three. I don't think the banks are rushing to take homes back but if they have already started the foreclosure proceedings it might be too late for anything.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 1, 2010)

hey fdd is that "ice cream strain" from paradise seeds? ..


----------



## worble (Aug 1, 2010)

FDD,
Most People i know that lost there homes in the bay area and all the way out to sacto. have not made a mortgage payment in 1 1/2 - 2 years. iam sure this is the case there also so why whould she not tell you that before you planted in the secret garden? she should ask for cash foe keys my buddy in sacto. they gave him 4k to move. hope it all works out for you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hey fdd is that "ice cream strain" from paradise seeds? ..


yes it is.


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 1, 2010)

My neighbor last year had this approach.

"I'm flat broke and need $4000 to move out."- Tenant
"Too bad, no dice."- Big bad bank
"Cool. Well I guess I could put a few holes in the wall, feed the kids their plates on the carpet, and let the dog have one of the bedrooms for a bathroom?"- Tenant
"And if you would like to sue my ass, feel free! Just remember, I'm flat broke!"- Tenant

3 days later the bank called back with an offer of over $3000.
The tenant took it, and all was good in the neighborhood.
Maybe they can try something like that, only they would be asking for more time.

I know its tantamount to terrorist threats. But, even looking at it completely fiscally the bank should agree.
It's in their best interest to pay the small bribe instead of hiring a contractor for repairs and retaining a lawyer for court.
Food for thought.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

like i said, "there is a loophole and we should have 90 days". 

i am NOT seeking advice or ideas. i thank you all for your concern though.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yes it is.


is this your first go round with this strain?.. or do u have experience with it.. if so u recommend not only ice cream but paradise?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> is this your first go round with this strain?.. or do u have experience with it.. if so u recommend not only ice cream but paradise?


this is my first go round with these. i took some cuttings and have a few inside as well.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 1, 2010)

btw.. your garden looks great!!.. i was looking at that ice cream strain... was thinking of doing that for my next grow.. can't wait to see how yours turns out


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> like i said, "there is a loophole and we should have 90 days".
> 
> i am NOT seeking advice or ideas. i thank you all for your concern though.


That is my bad man, I didn't mean to start a run on the topic. Your plants look fantastic though man. I did want to ask you, do you do any thinning out on the lower and inside branches? I ask becuase I hear mixed opinions on pruning and thinning and just wanted to hear yours.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> That is my bad man, I didn't mean to start a run on the topic. Your plants look fantastic though man. I did want to ask you, do you do any thinning out on the lower and inside branches? I ask becuase I hear mixed opinions on pruning and thinning and just wanted to hear yours.


i'm pretty sure the plant has it all figured out, without any need of me trying to "help" it. 

i let the plants do what they want.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm pretty sure the plant has it all figured out, without any need of me trying to "help" it.
> 
> i let the plants do what they want.


That is what I am banking on as well. I did some early pruning, but realized I don't need to treat my outside plants like my indoor stuff  Thanks for the response, let mother nature do her thing right.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Aug 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i let the plants do what they want.



Should be the title of this thread.


----------



## STZ (Aug 1, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> Should be the title of this thread.


I agree. Fdd has responded that same way to a couple dozen queries


----------



## nathenking (Aug 1, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> Should be the title of this thread.


No doubt, spoken like the yoda of growing man, fdd2blk is from the future man, he got here on solar power, powerd by a quasar man!!! (super hippie voice) lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

got 'em into my yard, now i gotta figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Xare (Aug 2, 2010)

Keep them misted to avoid wilting now that the roots have been disturbed. Avoiding direct sunlight for a few days would also help them recover.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn man, you are one BAD Mutha fucker, IMO. That's one helluva project right there. Hope the ganja gods smile on your grow and they pull through like champs.


----------



## Antny420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Put them bitches the middle of your yard


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 2, 2010)

wow fdd you just transplanted 8 ft bushes!! hope they take well and you dont see too much time in getting them back to health. i guess that 90 day time span fell through or you just decided the fuck with it and moved them to stop stressing about waiting for a knock on your neighbors door.


----------



## WWShadow (Aug 2, 2010)

wow, those pics just kind put a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach. I hope the bounce back from the transplant!!!


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 2, 2010)

I forgot you had this beautiful setup, I remember you were the first one to help me when I joined hered years ago : ) looking great


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Aug 2, 2010)

whats your cats name?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG... it put a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach too. I sure hope everything works out for you FDD. No advice from me; you are the man!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

they look sad, but im praying for the best and still feel hopeful. they are just plants after all. 

i felt if i got them in my yard i could quit worrying. i was really stressed yesterday. i would be stressed like that everyday for the next 2 months if i left them. it was a risk to move them, but i'd rather cry for a day over losing one, then stress for 2 months trying to save them all. 

i hadn't been watering nearly as much as i could have. the soil was pretty much crumbly dry. due to this fact the roots didn't really spread out too far. the main root balls remained intact while moving them. a lot of the dirt fell off, bit most of the thick roots stayed undamaged. and i only lost a couple of side branches.


----------



## stumps (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck, if anyone can make it work It would be you.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 2, 2010)

no different than planting a tree you buy at walmart except you don't have to remove the wrapping


----------



## nathenking (Aug 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they look sad, but im praying for the best and still feel hopeful. they are just plants after all.
> 
> i felt if i got them in my yard i could quit worrying. i was really stressed yesterday. i would be stressed like that everyday for the next 2 months if i left them. it was a risk to move them, but i'd rather cry for a day over losing one, then stress for 2 months trying to save them all.
> 
> i hadn't been watering nearly as much as i could have. the soil was pretty much crumbly dry. due to this fact the roots didn't really spread out too far. the main root balls remained intact while moving them. a lot of the dirt fell off, bit most of the thick roots stayed undamaged. and i only lost a couple of side branches.


Damn dude, that is a ballzy move bro, you must have to carry your nuts around in a wheel barrel brudda...


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 2, 2010)

damn thats insane ive never seen trees that size dug back up, hope thay pull through fast for you.


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 2, 2010)

mj plants are pretty resilient and are pretty damn remarkable so I dont see why they wouldnt bounce back after a couple days.
+rep for biggest transplant in mj history


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, what a bold move. It makes sense though to suck it up now and avoid the stress of losing them later.
Have you thought of smart pots? Might work perfect.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Wow, what a bold move. It makes sense though to suck it up now and avoid the stress of losing them later.
> Have you thought of smart pots? Might work perfect.



i was gonna go with those to begin with but by the time we got started all the stores in town were closed. i just happened to have the barrels and what-not laying around so we used them. i still have one wrapped in a tarp.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 3, 2010)

brave move man. looks to me like thay are perking back up.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 3, 2010)

your pretty bold.
its pretty sick . 
hope everything turns out man .
illl be watchin.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2010)

im pretty sure these plants right here will bounce back fdd.... just make sure the soil stays moist..... im sure your already on top of it.. once those perk back up should be a nice addition to the rest of the garden...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

looking better already. the foggy evenings help a lot.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 3, 2010)

damn.. they do look alot better ...


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looking better already. the foggy evenings help a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1078917View attachment 1078918View attachment 1078919View attachment 1078921


Just wondering if you are going to anything specific with feeding and or watering for recovery and if so what adjustments will you make?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Just wondering if you are going to anything specific with feeding and or watering for recovery and if so what adjustments will you make?



no, nothing changes.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 3, 2010)

That was a quick recovery man, best of luck with those ladies


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looking better already. the foggy evenings help a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1078917View attachment 1078918View attachment 1078919View attachment 1078921


 
oh yeah im sure that humid fog helped.... looks much much better


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Aug 3, 2010)

Why am i being ignored whats the cats name guy


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

Killer Vanilla said:


> Why am i being ignored whats the cats name guy



i call him shredder.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Aug 3, 2010)

i love using the half barrels for my grows! they work great! mine are from 40 gal barrels that i cut in half so each of mine are 20 gal and the plants do great in them


----------



## hillbillybuds (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, have you ever tried to use( ROOT STIMULATOR ). I don't know the Brand name of the it but should be easy to find. This shit works very good to bring back plants that are in bad shape. I even used it on a Oak (300 years old)tree after we were told it was a gone tree. Any way good luck with it, should not be to hard to keep them going.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn Fdd, you pulled it off. They look great considering man. Doesn't look like you skipped a beat, well done!


----------



## jwop (Aug 4, 2010)

im loving the under watered container plants ... mine look like that twice a week! at least i'm not over-watering ahhaha


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 4, 2010)

looking bomb great job


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

one of them isn't looking so hot. i put some shade up over it this afternoon and hit it with the hose this evening. all the other perk up at night, this one isn't so perky. 

i can't find any covered area for 3 of them right now. tomorrow i may go buy another carport. if one or two were to die it wouldn't be detrimental, at this point.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 4, 2010)

man thats a shitty deal but atleast the others are doing good , hopefully it will come back around.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 4, 2010)

jwop said:


> im loving the under watered container plants ... mine look like that twice a week! at least i'm not over-watering ahhaha


wow buddy check a couple pages back and youll see a major move of about 10 8ft plants from his secret garden into his main backyard. there not underwatered theyre extremely stressed from being ripped from the ground and put into containers. if your plants look like that from underwater you are starving your plants way too much and need to keep up on your watering maybe a day before you think they will start to wilt like that. even though your plants kick back after being water, its surely bad for a strong healthy root zone. no water=dried up roots. sorry fdd had to jump in on that one...


----------



## Antny420 (Aug 4, 2010)

jwop said:


> im loving the under watered container plants ... mine look like that twice a week! at least i'm not over-watering ahhaha



Wow what a dip


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

i thought he knew and was just being funny. 

now that i look back, i think he doesn't know.


all but one look really good today.


----------



## jwop (Aug 4, 2010)

i thought i was obviously being facetious


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

jwop said:


> i thought i was obviously being facetious


i thought so.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice recovery FDD, "way to be there", for your friend.

I thought those plants would recover after seeing the first pics. Marijuana is a very hardy plant. I can't believe some of the stuff I've done to them, & have the still live!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 5, 2010)

doublejj said:


> Nice recovery FDD, "way to be there", for your friend.
> 
> I thought those plants would recover after seeing the first pics. Marijuana is a very hardy plant. I can't believe some of the stuff I've done to them, & have the still live!
> 
> ...


Good job FDD. I thought they would take a little longer to recover. Now lets resume with the fun.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 5, 2010)

now just take a tennis racket to those gals 2 finish off the hst (high stress training) lesson .


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

they are all still wilting. we have had foggy evenings and mornings. they perk up then. but as soon as the sun comes out they all wilt. i have them shaded which is helping a lot. each day they look a little better. i'll try to get some pics this evening.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 5, 2010)

Not to cause controversy, cause i have nothing but respect for this man based on if nothing else, his knowledge of growing and his grows. But my question is, if the average joe on RIU were to have this exact same garden, looking the same, if not better, would we all be subd and looking at it like the "Grow Bible" as we do to fdds thread? Just food for thought...Peace awesome fucking grow fdd...Only in my dreams bro


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 5, 2010)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> Not to cause controversy..... But my question is, if the average joe on RIU were to have this exact same garden, looking the same, if not better, would we all be subd and looking at it like the "Grow Bible" as we do to fdds thread? ...Only in my dreams bro


Fdd is a pot god, and i know we all aspire to grow like him one day. You have the best plant porn ever Fdd, if i had those trees in my yard, id be watchin them from a hammock most of the day! Awesome grow sir!


----------



## phyzix (Aug 5, 2010)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> Not to cause controversy, cause i have nothing but respect for this man based on if nothing else, his knowledge of growing and his grows. But my question is, if the average joe on RIU were to have this exact same garden, looking the same, if not better, would we all be subd and looking at it like the "Grow Bible" as we do to fdds thread? Just food for thought...Peace awesome fucking grow fdd...Only in my dreams bro


Would we all look at it like the "Grow Bible" if the average joe on RIU _could_ grow like him?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 6, 2010)

You are doing what I had to do with a few of mine that rooted in the 20-gal pots before I planted them in the raised beds. They will recover when they have enough root mass to supply the water they need. Have you used any B-1 or superthrive?


----------



## kronbckootoutdoor (Aug 6, 2010)

dam bro, i had the same problem many time with leaves loosing strength last summer, this year has been killer to plants. More more water, those babies need atleast 2 gallons of water each per day per plant... best advice would be to get a underground irrigation system and pump. and leave it on for an hour per day at 4am. they will grow faster and be very healty. keep nutes up aswell and use nutes 4 days a week rather than 7 when they are this tall. those beast trees need alot of food to fatten up and ve strong. 

good luck hope this helps bro!


----------



## nathenking (Aug 6, 2010)

kronbckootoutdoor said:


> dam bro, i had the same problem many time with leaves loosing strength last summer, this year has been killer to plants. More more water, those babies need atleast 2 gallons of water each per day per plant... best advice would be to get a underground irrigation system and pump. and leave it on for an hour per day at 4am. they will grow faster and be very healty. keep nutes up aswell and use nutes 4 days a week rather than 7 when they are this tall. those beast trees need alot of food to fatten up and ve strong.
> 
> good luck hope this helps bro!


I dont think he is askin for advice brudda... He knows what he is doin... No offense...


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Fdd, what is the advantage of using veg nutes one day, flower nutes the next and then plain water the next day? Why don't you just mix the veg and flower nutes together during feeding? Does the plant uptake more nutrients when you feed like that? Also how long will you continue this feed scedual until you go just flower nutes? Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd, what is the advantage of using veg nutes one day, flower nutes the next and then plain water the next day? Why don't you just mix the veg and flower nutes together during feeding? Does the plant uptake more nutrients when you feed like that? Also how long will you continue this feed scedual until you go just flower nutes? Thanks


there is no reason or advantage, it's just how i do it. 

i'll feed them veg nutes as long as they need them. when they start to fade in color i give them some nitrogen.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 7, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey Fdd, what is the advantage of using veg nutes one day, flower nutes the next and then plain water the next day? Why don't you just mix the veg and flower nutes together during feeding? Does the plant uptake more nutrients when you feed like that? Also how long will you continue this feed scedual until you go just flower nutes? Thanks


most folks are unaware that mixing nutes changes the NPK value take my jacks classic nutes as example if I mix equal amounts of veg 20-20-20 with bloom 10-30-20 the math would add to 30-50-40 but to know the actual new NPK value you divide by 2 so it is actually 15-25-20


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll feed them veg nutes as long as they need them. when they start to fade in color i give them some nitrogen.


How long did it take you to get to the point where you can look at a plant and see that it has nitrogen or phosphorous defficiency ect? I only have three years on and off with maybe 40 total plants harvested under my belt, and whenever i get a defficiency, i can only guess and flush and try lowering feedings. How many nutes have you tried, and what do you think works the best? ive only tried organic suppliments and House and Garden's Soil A & B with really nice results, but smaller plants ( oz. per plant average)


----------



## nathenking (Aug 7, 2010)

riddleme said:


> most folks are unaware that mixing nutes changes the NPK value take my jacks classic nutes as example if I mix equal amounts of veg 20-20-20 with bloom 10-30-20 the math would add to 30-50-40 but to know the actual new NPK value you divide by 2 so it is actually 15-25-20


great info brudda... +rep


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

macdadyabc said:


> How long did it take you to get to the point where you can look at a plant and see that it has nitrogen or phosphorous defficiency ect? I only have three years on and off with maybe 40 total plants harvested under my belt, and whenever i get a defficiency, i can only guess and flush and try lowering feedings. How many nutes have you tried, and what do you think works the best? ive only tried organic suppliments and House and Garden's Soil A & B with really nice results, but smaller plants ( oz. per plant average)



i try to use nutes that are high in everything. when the leaves start to fade i feed them. i tend to try different nutes every year. i prefer organic stuff.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 8, 2010)

do u use diff stuff every year cuz you havent found something you really like or just to be using something different?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

simply because i get bored.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 8, 2010)

God bless growers such as yourself. Tough out those dry spells and keep the worthy stoned fdd. I like your style, but I like the way your dope looks even more. Nice bushes my friend.


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 8, 2010)

So how's your plants looking now are they perking up a bit or do they still look sad and limp?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> So how's your plants looking now are they perking up a bit or do they still look sad and limp?


it all looks really sad. it hurts to even go look at them.


----------



## dirrtyd (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that FDD. Hopefully you will be able to make magic and bring them back before it is all said and done. Dirrtyd


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## nathenking (Aug 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it all looks really sad. it hurts to even go look at them.


Man that sucks... Who knows, maybe they will turn into a gem for ya... Stay positive brudda....


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2010)

Aw come on man, they dont look that bad, just a few droopys.
Lets figure this out. Nitrogen? Maybe the weight of the rain? Could it be they need veg feed and more tarps? 
I know, how about a rope tied to the middle of all of them, get a hold of the end and shake the fuck out of them. Like those harvesters that shake fruit out of trees you can shake the rain off. 

IDK man, just trippin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

there is no rain.


----------



## Xare (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe buy a bottle of "no-wilt" stuff people spray on clones. 

It will keep all transpiration to a minimum.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2010)

i did not think you hurt them roots that bad!!
so has it been real dry in the air around your parts?


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 8, 2010)

I know your the man with the plan and your not looking for any input but I can't help to ask. Do you think putting them back in the ground would help? It seems to me by the size of the plants they may be root bound in those containers.

Just a thought.

Peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> I know your the man with the plan and your not looking for any input but I can't help to ask. Do you think putting them back in the ground would help? It seems to me by the size of the plants they may be root bound in those containers.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Peace.


how can they be root bound when they have no roots?


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> how can they be root bound when they have no roots?


lol....!!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> how can they be root bound when they have no roots?


hahahaha...


----------



## Dropastone (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmm I see. Thanks for clearing that up.

Best of luck to ya. I'm rooting for ya.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Hmmm I see. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Best of luck to ya. I'm rooting for ya.


you said "rooting". hehehehehe


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 8, 2010)

What strain is the droopy one?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

Justcallmedude said:


> What strain is the droopy one?


that's a good question. 


crackerjack.


it was abused while moving. more so than the others.


----------



## zwh02 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, they'll wilt until the roots can recover enough to support the rest of the plant. Only a matter of time. 
How do you think it'll affect flowering? They're still great looking plants.


----------



## jwop (Aug 9, 2010)

zwh02 said:


> Well, they'll wilt until the roots can recover enough to support the rest of the plant. Only a matter of time.
> How do you think it'll affect flowering? They're still great looking plants.


im about to move a four foot plant from the ground to a 30 gallon brute trashcan ... you think it's too late faded? im about the same latitude as you just on the other side of the country.

it has been showing preflowers and alternating nodes for a couple of weeks ... im scared to move it, but I kind of have to


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

i moved mine.


----------



## jwop (Aug 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i moved mine.


yeah im moving it anyway. just needed some positive reinforcement. ill post pictures on my blog or something


----------



## NorCalToker420 (Aug 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 1087357View attachment 1087354View attachment 1087352View attachment 1087355View attachment 1087356View attachment 1087351View attachment 1087350



Hey Fdd, I noticed that you have a fan out in your grow area...is it to help strengthen branches or somethin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

NorCalToker420 said:


> Hey Fdd, I noticed that you have a fan out in your grow area...is it to help strengthen branches or somethin?


helps with airflow under the canopy on hot summer days. keeps them cool.


----------



## NorCalToker420 (Aug 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> helps with airflow under the canopy on hot summer days. keeps them cool.


Fdd, would that lower possibility of diseases and mold?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

NorCalToker420 said:


> Fdd, would that lower possibility of diseases and mold?


sure, why not?


----------



## NorCalToker420 (Aug 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> sure, why not?


Well then I guess Im gonna try it out


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude you need to set up those tiki torches around the droopy plants and then at the stroke of midnight light em up and do the tiki dance. It works every time!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

hey fdd how are those monster ladies doing today? hope all is well in the patch


----------



## rombomb420 (Aug 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 1087357View attachment 1087354View attachment 1087352View attachment 1087355View attachment 1087356View attachment 1087351View attachment 1087350


Man, my condolences on the droopers, I dunno how much longer they've got, that looks bad. & honestly, I just don't know how you're going to get by on the rest of what you've got under the canopy there...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

all but 2 are perky today. one of the ones that is still droopy split in half down the main stalk while moving it. i tied it back together. it is the worst looking of them all. another is just being finicky. 3 of them look ready for a good feeding. 

even if my yield suffers, 3 of them die, and i have to turn it all into hash; i still walk away ahead. 

no regrets, no complaints.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> all but 2 are perky today. one of the ones that is still droopy split in half down the main stalk while moving it. i tied it back together. it is the worst looking of them all. another is just being finicky. 3 of them look ready for a good feeding.
> 
> even if my yield suffers, 3 of them die, and i have to turn it all into hash; i still walk away ahead.
> 
> no regrets, no complaints.


I like your perspective bro...


----------



## riddleme (Aug 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> all but 2 are perky today. one of the ones that is still droopy split in half down the main stalk while moving it. i tied it back together. it is the worst looking of them all. another is just being finicky. 3 of them look ready for a good feeding.
> 
> even if my yield suffers, 3 of them die, and i have to turn it all into hash; i still walk away ahead.
> 
> no regrets, no complaints.


True sign of experience, congrats on the recovery thus far


----------



## dubwooze (Aug 10, 2010)

I love when people try to give FDD advice on how to recover his transplants. The appeal to inappropriate amuses me. FDD, you're the man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

dubwooze said:


> I love when people try to give FDD advice on how to recover his transplants. The appeal to inappropriate amuses me. FDD, you're the man.


i got people pm'ing me advice as well. and they're getting pissed because i won't take it.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> all but 2 are perky today. one of the ones that is still droopy split in half down the main stalk while moving it. i tied it back together. it is the worst looking of them all. another is just being finicky. 3 of them look ready for a good feeding.
> 
> even if my yield suffers, 3 of them die, and i have to turn it all into hash; i still walk away ahead.
> 
> no regrets, no complaints.


Love the attitude Brotha. Any other grower would have probably lost the whole crop, so you will be ahead no matter how they turn out. Good to hear most are comming back around man, great work.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 11, 2010)

dubwooze said:


> I love when people try to give FDD advice on how to recover his transplants. The appeal to inappropriate amuses me. FDD, you're the man.


I get a kick out of it also...


----------



## nathenking (Aug 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i got people pm'ing me advice as well. and they're getting pissed because i won't take it.


the audacity of some people, these are prob the same people who think there weed is the best and everything else is garbage... gotta love the egocentric folks...lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

heavy drizzle overnight. very off weather for august. it's supposed to warm up to the upper 90's next week. we are in the upper 70 this week. everything was soaked and happy this morning. looks like we're gonna pull thru this all with only minor damages. i'm starting to get some nice flower development on some of the early strains.


----------



## c0rd (Aug 11, 2010)

What strain is pic 9? just curious


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

c0rd said:


> What strain is pic 9? just curious


the smaller one, in the pot, with the big colas forming is "ice cream". it's starting to look really good as far as bud formation, though i'm worried it may be one of those "heavy leafed" indicas. if it's crystallized leaf i won't mind so much.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice......


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks on the nutes FDD. I hope your plants all turn out great, even if they all dont, there still better than 90% of everyones on here, way better than anything ive ever seen. Hahaha, people pm'ing you advice?! how could anyone be so arrogant? You should snap a pic of one of your monsters before harvest and send it to high times or the like and set the cover as your avatar." Hey noobie, look at my pic, i know what im doing". lol. Get those sad trees happy man, good growing


----------



## hillbillybuds (Aug 11, 2010)

OH Fuck,! I did not know fdd knew everything. Me bad. Sorry, fdd, if I ever tried to help in anyway with you being the only one here that can grow a plant. lol Me sorry.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 11, 2010)

whats the light colored one n the center of pic 8?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

hillbillybuds said:


> OH Fuck,! I did not know fdd knew everything. Me bad. Sorry, fdd, if I ever tried to help in anyway with you being the only one here that can grow a plant. lol Me sorry.


i don't know anything. never said i did. i simply share what i do, when i do it. most of the time i have NO explanation as to why i'm doing what i'm doing. i buy nutes because of the pretty label. it often pisses people off that i know so LITTLE. 

seriously.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> whats the light colored one n the center of pic 8?


i do know that, ... it's a hash plant haze.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 11, 2010)

what your saying is good bud comes from happy plants and happy plants come from california, lol reminds me of the milk commercial


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 11, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> what your saying is good bud comes from happy plants and happy plants come from california, lol reminds me of the milk commercial


ahhahaha thats awsome man..


----------



## rd116 (Aug 11, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> what your saying is good bud comes from happy plants and happy plants come from california, lol reminds me of the milk commercial


 true dat....


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 11, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> what your saying is good bud comes from happy plants and happy plants come from california, lol reminds me of the milk commercial


Fuckin-A. Ain't that the truth. BTW, nice update fdd. Still watching.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

i took the tarp from above 2 plants today. they want sun now. 3 others are in the middle of the yard but get shaded in the afternoon. i need to move them but they are hella heavy. i was ratchet strapping the hand truck to them to move them before they were fully watered and it was a bitch. don't know what it's gonna take now. i need to squeeze everything underneath the framework.


the neighbor is now saying "everything is gonna be fine. i wish you wouldn't have dug those up." 

i still feel best about _my_ decision.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> heavy drizzle overnight. very off weather for august. it's supposed to warm up to the upper 90's next week. we are in the upper 70 this week. everything was soaked and happy this morning. looks like we're gonna pull thru this all with only minor damages. i'm starting to get some nice flower development on some of the early strains.


Nice man, they're looking better already!
Yeah the weather has been very strange lately. It's been overcast and cold the last few days here in the bay...
keep it good.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bro, it is amazing how good they look. I mean seriously, after what they went through, it is just incredible to me how good they look now. It looks like the bold move worked out man. If you had waited just acouple more weeks, it may have been devistating. Big props to you!


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the neighbor is now saying "everything is gonna be fine. i wish you wouldn't have dug those up."
> 
> i still feel best about _my_ decision.


the choice had to be made. and more peace of mind came from it 

what's the deal with her house now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> the choice had to be made. and more peace of mind came from it
> 
> what's the deal with her house now?



"her lawyer is working on it."

whatever that means. 





saw a baby caterpillar on one of my buds this morning. i gonna start spraying caterpillar killer today.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's a good question.
> 
> 
> crackerjack.
> ...


I thought maybe it was an unstable strain that you could have been asking a little too much of. But, really I don't know much about genetics and what would make them unstable or not; abuse it is.


----------



## worble (Aug 13, 2010)

FDD,
you use the safer caterpillar killer do you go by the directions? and how often do you spray? and when do you stop spraying (just before harvest)? thanks jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

worble said:


> FDD,
> you use the safer caterpillar killer do you go by the directions? and how often do you spray? and when do you stop spraying (just before harvest)? thanks jeff


i try to spray once or twice a week, following the direction on the label. i usually stop a week or two before harvest. closer to 2 than 1.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2010)

So now the neighbor says everything is fine... Arrrrgggghhh!! Man I know how you feel. This week I heard a noise outside so I went out and there was a fooking helicopter about 1/2 mile off doing circles. I had one fly over my plants a couple of weeks ago and about gave me a heart attack. My kushes would stand out like a freaking sore thumb from the air. My only consolation was that from the direction they were coming, they could not see them because of the woods and by they time they cleared the woods the plants were under them and you can't see straight down from a helicopter. Anyway, the one today was in the other direction and could see them really well. They almost cleared the treetops from that direction and I was scrambling like a mofo to dig them up. It was almost 100 degrees too. If they had cleared the tree tops they would have seen me for sure. I ran under a big oak nearby when they got close and back to keep digging when they turned back. Finally I got most of the root ball up and drug it under the oak tree. The helicopter never came over the tree tops and a few minutes later it went back in the direction it came from. I was so out of breath and hot I thought I was going to have a heart attack. If ever I wanted to shoot down an aircraft it was that one.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 13, 2010)

Fdd, apparently you were still arguing with that little prick in the "leaf pruning" thread late last night. So, let me get this straight : he still provided no proof on his behalf except that small outdoor picture and those runts with PM? HA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

everything is looking really good.


----------



## STZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Pic number 5 is gonna be an awesome wall of buds come October


----------



## jwop (Aug 13, 2010)

jesus tapdancing christ ...


----------



## axelbubba (Aug 13, 2010)

So tell the truth... you've done this before...lol. Thats awesome!!! Hopefully I will be able to grow like that someday!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 13, 2010)

i think you should do every year like that pic 7! turned a normal backyard into a weed jungle! your trimmer and washing machine are going to get alot of use this year.


----------



## machnak (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad they're perking back up, looks incredible!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 13, 2010)

thats amazeing they look great.


----------



## hectorius (Aug 13, 2010)

ur treating them like shit cause subconsciously u know how much fucking trimming and work u got urself into jajajjajajajajajaja stop beating ur kids and be a man. not good karma to torture living beings.


----------



## someone else (Aug 13, 2010)

hectorius said:


> ur treating them like shit cause subconsciously u know how much fucking trimming and work u got urself into jajajjajajajajajaja stop beating ur kids and be a man. not good karma to torture living beings.


What the hell are you talking about? 





fdd2blk said:


> everything is looking really good.


I love the resiliency of marijuana...and nice work giving them what they needed during the transfer process.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> everything is looking really good.


Fuckin-A. Wish I still had land to use, it almost makes me depressed to see how great your trees look.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice farming skills. Looks like they were never moved


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2010)

FDD, I sure hope you have a power trimmer or your not going to have any fingers by the end of October. Cruzer is supposed to build a power trimmer using a box fan. I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 13, 2010)

potpimp said:


> FDD, I sure hope you have a power trimmer or your not going to have any fingers by the end of October. Cruzer is supposed to build a power trimmer using a box fan. I can't wait to see that.


the Rolling Thunder, because thunder always follows lightining.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 14, 2010)

Damn dude thats one helluva garden! looks awesome!

...now, don't freak out or anything, but I think there's a huge-ass rattlesnake somewhere in your plants! It may be dangerous, it may just be trying to get high, but I'd be careful either way.


----------



## dinobelly (Aug 14, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> ...now, don't freak out or anything, but I think there's a huge-ass rattlesnake somewhere in your plants! It may be dangerous, it may just be trying to get high, but I'd be careful either way.


The snake guards the gardens.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I'm gonna buy a pet T-Rex, that should keep em out!


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 14, 2010)

looks great subd!


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 15, 2010)

jwop said:


> jesus tapdancing christ ...



Took the words right out of my post.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Aug 15, 2010)

FDD,

I love your yard!!!


----------



## mygirls (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> everything is looking really good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097099View attachment 1097094View attachment 1097093View attachment 1097096View attachment 1097095View attachment 1097098View attachment 1097101View attachment 1097097View attachment 1097100


they be looking reallynice fdd.. hope you have hired help for all that trimming..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

so my neighbors old man comes over drunk as fuck yesterday. he says he wants to bring the dude down the street over to see my garden. tells me all about dudes grow, inside and out, and how he needs some pointers. tells me "the whole neighborhood knows you grow huge trees". i proceed to tell him nobody knows, because i don't tell anyone. after some prodding and drilling he says "oh, i told them all".


----------



## riddleme (Aug 15, 2010)

F#in asshole, hope you set him straight


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

riddleme said:


> F#in asshole, hope you set him straight


i'm putting up a gate.


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> so my neighbors old man comes over drunk as fuck yesterday. he says he wants to bring the dude down the street over to see my garden. tells me all about dudes grow, inside and out, and how he needs some pointers. tells me "the whole neighborhood knows you grow huge trees". i proceed to tell him nobody knows, because i don't tell anyone. after some prodding and drilling he says "oh, i told them all".


Sounds like it's too late for the gate now


----------



## mygirls (Aug 15, 2010)

did you really truly think nobody knew that you grow.. after all the years you have grown outdoor... the way i think to keep my grow safe is that every one knows so i need to protect my girls.. weather it be fences. cameras, dogs, act.. when it comes to growing outdoors where ever it be you don't want to be to relaxed in the security department...

but thats bull shit sum drunk basterd talking shit, thats exactly what i would tellevery one, that he is just a drunkedy drunk fuck that don't now what he is talking about...


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 15, 2010)

thats prolly the most fucked up thing eva!! thats y u cant tell no one anything!! id be pissed prolly woulda went thru his face on the spot


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> so my neighbors old man comes over drunk as fuck yesterday. he says he wants to bring the dude down the street over to see my garden. tells me all about dudes grow, inside and out, and how he needs some pointers. tells me "the whole neighborhood knows you grow huge trees". i proceed to tell him nobody knows, because i don't tell anyone. after some prodding and drilling he says "oh, i told them all".


Sucks to have neighbors dont it


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

yes, i was more than certain that nobody knew. i live on a dead end street and we all know each other. on any given day you can find a group of friendly neighbors chatting out on the street. they don't know my private business.

if you don't announce your business, it's pretty easy to keep it quiet. i have made efforts to ensure there is no view between my garden and anyone else. the only thing telling is the smell. and all they know at that point is i have "some plants". they have no idea of how many or where or what size. they may know now. 

he was going to bring dude over for "some pointers". apparently dude needs some help getting larger yields. i want to help, but it was brought up in an awful manner. 


i'll put my tent up today hopefully, and kiss my wife good-bye for 2 months. 


i'm not as worried about anything as i am pissed. we had this problem with my neighbor a few years ago when they were peaking over my fence with strangers. it's the drunk old man that is the problem. she keeps her mouth shut. she's gone for the weekend but my wife already shot her a message. her old man is gonna get his ass kicked when she gets home. she tears him "new ones". hehehhehe


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 15, 2010)

I dont think that ole drunkard will be able to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

southern homegrower said:


> I dont think that ole drunkard will be able to keep his mouth shut.


he was standing in the middle of my shop and he kept falling over and catching himself. all slurry and shit. i really hate booze. i drink once in awhile, but this is one of the reasons i quit. it's almost sad. half the people on my street are drunks. which is the part that worries me. they are get together with their friends and it's a ll blah, blah, blah, .......


----------



## chichi (Aug 15, 2010)

Deny...Deny...Deny.


----------



## roundplanet (Aug 15, 2010)

Or worse, they get into there cars and kill people. I scratch my head alllll the time wondering how out of kilter things are with weed, booze, and all the other messed up drugs.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> he was standing in the middle of my shop and he kept falling over and catching himself. all slurry and shit. i really hate booze. i drink once in awhile, but this is one of the reasons i quit. it's almost sad. half the people on my street are drunks. which is the part that worries me. they are get together with their friends and it's a ll blah, blah, blah, .......


I use to be a big drinker but I quit 3 yrs ago. Now when I see people drunk I think damn did i act like that. Makes me glad i quit.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 15, 2010)

That sucks. I hate people who don't mind their own damn business.

So when you going to his garden to give him pointers, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> That sucks. I hate people who don't mind their own damn business.
> 
> So when you going to his garden to give him pointers, lol


i told him to let dude know that would probably be better. but then i'd have to buddy up and be "neighborly". i'm the kinda guy that opens my door to everyone. often before even knowing who they are. thankfully i have my wife to help draw some boundaries. i think at this point i'll simply turn off my phone, put up the gate, and not answer my door anymore until Nov.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

Courteous, but aloof.


cof


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i told him to let dude know that would probably be better. but then i'd have to buddy up and be "neighborly". i'm the kinda guy that opens my door to everyone. often before even knowing who they are. thankfully i have my wife to help draw some boundaries. i think at this point i'll simply turn off my phone, put up the gate, and not answer my door anymore until Nov.


i probably wouldn't leave my house till harvest haha


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, that&#8217;s messed up man. Im a friendly kinda guy also and I have been bitten in the ass as well. It&#8217;s to bad people think its there right to share someone elses secret. I dont think its the booze. It's my opinion that people who would do that, would do it straight or drunk. Fortifying the fortress will increase the curiosity of the others, you may lose a couple friends but it would send a message too keep there fucking noses out of your business.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 15, 2010)

i know how ya feel fdd, people who know of your garden love to brag about it, i have ended friendships over it.
but at the same time, what did you expect? even on this site you are a hero, so of coarse your neighbor thinks it is the most amazing thing, even if he wasn't a drunk, it would still get out.


----------



## veggiegardener (Aug 15, 2010)

My entire back yard is covered with motion sensors, with an alarm in our bedroom. We haven't had an issue since I installed them. I like sleeping in my own bed. The local police liked my security. They showed up to arrest us once, andwere surprised when my wife came out the front door before they had deployed(full SWAT get ups and automatic weapons.) The motion sensors tipped her off.

After they realized we were completely legal(my wife's doctor had a rather heated exchange with the DA) They decided they didn't need a law suit.

Cops hate apologizing, but they seemed to think we should know they were VERY sorry. They don't bother us, any more.

From September until I'm finished trimming in December, somebody is always here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;R4mKLtwB6P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4mKLtwB6P4[/video]


----------



## zeffysaurus (Aug 15, 2010)

that shits ridiculous man, hope they all stay healthy now


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

A run?...I think I'll take a slow stroll and enjoy the view.


cof


----------



## jjbt420 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey man, did you know you have a jaguar runnin threw your crops!!!!?? haha


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 15, 2010)

nice video!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 15, 2010)

Man, that made me cry.


----------



## Pumert (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry dude but if i was your neighbor ud be missing a kola or 2 round mid-late october.

sorry, but its just that good lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

i just did an audio swap, should be loaded any second now. watch it again.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 15, 2010)

impressed!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

apparently, "this may take a few minutes", actually means, "who knows when". 

-audio swap still in progress-


----------



## someone else (Aug 15, 2010)

That was amazing. 

Your cats look cool!


----------



## orionhcca (Aug 15, 2010)

lol i wonder what they could all yield


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

sounds of water in the jungle......nice

and you scurring around....lol


----------



## kevin (Aug 15, 2010)

how many differnt strains do you have growing? your favorite? you've got 1 hell of a green thumb, nice work.


----------



## dinobelly (Aug 15, 2010)

Pumert said:


> sorry dude but if i was your neighbor ud be missing a kola or 2 round mid-late october.
> 
> sorry, but its just that good lol


That's a really good way to become a missing person.

FDD - If I were your neighbor, I'd offer to help you trim just for the privilege of hanging out with you, your cats, your snake and that bomb-ass chronic. I'm not trying to feed any egos or kiss any ass, but your shit is truly pimp as fuck.


----------



## veggiegardener (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;R4mKLtwB6P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4mKLtwB6P4[/video]


Beautiful plants. What is the strain located at 2:18? Awesome bud development!

If you've looked at my thread, you know I like cats. Thanks for including yours in the video. They look quite happy in your garden.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

kevin said:


> how many differnt strains do you have growing? your favorite? you've got 1 hell of a green thumb, nice work.



i think 9 different ones. i want to keep 3 to hold over for next year. the Grapefruit diesel, Cracker jack, and the Hijack, either pheno of the hijack will do. they both look really good. i did some seeding of these so i have plenty of seeds to try out, as well as a few randoms on ALL the other plants. i want to hold onto cuttings of these 3 proven plants though.


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 15, 2010)

do you still trim by hand fdd?


----------



## odbsmydog (Aug 15, 2010)

Those kitties look super stoked in there! I wish I still had my cat, he loved playing in the garden. his catnip is still growing in it. Awesome looking plants and I agree with veggiegardner those bud clusters are amazing!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

Cheshireplant said:


> do you still trim by hand fdd?


i used a spin-pro an a lot of it last year. i will be going back to hand trimming on everything but the really small popcorn buds this year. the trimmer makes the big buds look crappy.


----------



## JonDill (Aug 15, 2010)

Holy crap!! You've gotta be able to smell that crop from a mile away.. I love this Country..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

there are 5 cop cars parked in front of my house as i type this. they are talking to someone sitting on the sidewalk, directly at our front walk. my wife just ran in the house "there are cops EVERYWHERE". 

i gotta go, brb


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 15, 2010)

holy fuck!! good luck brah jah bless mi ask for guidance and protection fa u! babylon fi dead!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 15, 2010)

Fucking neighbors.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

bunch of drama from somewhere down the street. somehow it all ended up on my front lawn. i'm not sure if they're still out there or not, i'm hiding.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Aug 15, 2010)

haha, hopefully their noses are all stuffed up or somethin and they just move on.


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 15, 2010)

Lucky it's not stinky time, or is it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

lowryder666 said:


> Lucky it's not stinky time, or is it?


i put the bong down for a minute.


----------



## zeffysaurus (Aug 15, 2010)

I have an outdoor grow question while we're all here waiting out the cops. I have some plants outside right now and I'm worried about them finishing before the cold weather hits, can you take outdoor plants inside to finish under some hps lights? or will this mess them up because of the drop in light intensity and change in environment? most likely going to happen in the last few weeks of flower if i have to take them in.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> bunch of drama from somewhere down the street. somehow it all ended up on my front lawn. i'm not sure if they're still out there or not, i'm hiding.


lol!! dats funni


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't let them in without a warrant.


cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

zeffysaurus said:


> I have an outdoor grow question while we're all here waiting out the cops. I have some plants outside right now and I'm worried about them finishing before the cold weather hits, can you take outdoor plants inside to finish under some hps lights? or will this mess them up because of the drop in light intensity and change in environment? most likely going to happen in the last few weeks of flower if i have to take them in.


best to try to figure out a way to protect them from the rain.


----------



## JonDill (Aug 15, 2010)

O man.. I live across the street from a cop.. im always paranoid.. funny thing is.. i think i watch him more than he watches me.. He prolly has no clue what im doing on my porch all the time.. lmaoo


----------



## zeffysaurus (Aug 15, 2010)

so I should be more worried about the rain than the cold weather? ill take that into consideration, ty.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 15, 2010)

I dug up my plants and brought them into the basement. I posted a video and pix today.


----------



## mygirls (Aug 15, 2010)

nice jungle. going to have sum huge colas.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 15, 2010)

lookin good... sub'd to see how your Wappa turns out


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 15, 2010)

That sucks about your neighbor. If your stuff isnt visible, then how could you develop a problem of the drunk telling people? i dont talk to my neighbors really, except for the older folks that are straight because they dont have any problems and are happy to chat or usually in a good mood. alot of my neighbors probly think im crazy because im always workin on my cars in the 100+ degree sun, and i drive fast hah. You should have your wife be mean and you be freindly or vice versa to keep nosy neighbors at bay. how long are you vegging for, like 3-4 months. Your beauties look like they've adapted quite well.


----------



## DubsFan (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i used a spin-pro an a lot of it last year. i will be going back to hand trimming on everything but the really small popcorn buds this year. the trimmer makes the big buds look crappy.


yeah, anything that is a wet nug about 2x the size of a golf ball doesn't do so hot in the spin pro. The spin pro is great for small nugs and popcorn. I was already thinking about one then saw Fdd's results and got one the next week. Casually I did a half P in about an hour and a half. But with the spin pro it's done and trimmed off the stem drying on a screen. All that's left is to bag it.

I think Fdd has a little more that a half P.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 16, 2010)

fdd uu still with us 7 hours since u last posted here nothing bad happend did it?


----------



## Cheshireplant (Aug 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i used a spin-pro an a lot of it last year. i will be going back to hand trimming on everything but the really small popcorn buds this year. the trimmer makes the big buds look crappy.


sounds good, i remeber a couple of years ago you doing it all by hand. i new that must of sucked so i bought a spin trimmer aswel over a year ago, just on small stuff, still feel like alot gets wasted though. was making butter and hash, but now it just gets to the worm bin mostly


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2010)

Cheshireplant said:


> sounds good, i remeber a couple of years ago you doing it all by hand. i new that must of sucked so i bought a spin trimmer aswel over a year ago, just on small stuff, still feel like alot gets wasted though. was making butter and hash, but now it just gets to the worm bin mostly


 honey oil.


----------



## phyzix (Aug 16, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> yeah, anything that is a wet nug about 2x the size of a golf ball doesn't do so hot in the spin pro. The spin pro is great for small nugs and popcorn. I was already thinking about one then saw Fdd's results and got one the next week. Casually I did a half P in about an hour and a half. But with the spin pro it's done and trimmed off the stem drying on a screen. All that's left is to bag it.
> 
> I think Fdd has a little more that a half P.


Half pound in an hour and a half? That's fast


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;R4mKLtwB6P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4mKLtwB6P4[/video]


"Oye' if we take at look here at the footage (1:44) we see the tropical Puma in it's Natural Habitat. Cranky! Look at the death gaze the Puma of the indengeouos pot forest possess! She's a real beauty, but careful for her bite!" (lol Thats my Corwin impersonation) 

Looking good FDD2blk~~~ Dude


----------



## STZ (Aug 16, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Half pound in an hour and a half? That's fast


You can't deny the usefulness of Trimpro machines but to me a good experienced trimmer with some good Fiskies is where its at. 4 hour pounds by hand are normal for me and my crew on good solid outdoor nugs. Thats only slightly slower than dude on the Spin Pro, but the quality of my hand trim is going to absolutely shit on any trim machine. At $150/lb I have had plenty of days where I made close to a thousand bucks (meaning 5+ pounds a day by hand). fdd if you have two or three people who are good with the scissors and you really trust then to me it would seem like a better investment to make sure your weed looks top notch, even if it costs you a bit more than the initial investment on the machine. This is just my opinion... and obviously its a biased one, what with me being a trimmer and all  If I had a big enough crop to have to worry about it, I might buy a Trimpro as well. Anyway, just my 2 cents (rant) on trimming machines 

PS. I can't wait to see fdd's washing machine get put to use this year!


----------



## cph (Aug 17, 2010)

I heard the video before I saw it and couldn't help but think, whats he doing taking a piss! 

Impressive shit man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 17, 2010)

STZ said:


> You can't deny the usefulness of Trimpro machines but to me a good experienced trimmer with some good Fiskies is where its at. 4 hour pounds by hand are normal for me and my crew on good solid outdoor nugs. Thats only slightly slower than dude on the Spin Pro, but the quality of my hand trim is going to absolutely shit on any trim machine. At $150/lb I have had plenty of days where I made close to a thousand bucks (meaning 5+ pounds a day by hand). fdd if you have two or three people who are good with the scissors and you really trust then to me it would seem like a better investment to make sure your weed looks top notch, even if it costs you a bit more than the initial investment on the machine. This is just my opinion... and obviously its a biased one, what with me being a trimmer and all  If I had a big enough crop to have to worry about it, I might buy a Trimpro as well. Anyway, just my 2 cents (rant) on trimming machines
> 
> PS. I can't wait to see fdd's washing machine get put to use this year!


What are Fiskies?


----------



## goneja (Aug 17, 2010)

fiskars not ies http://www2.fiskars.com/


----------



## rombomb420 (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> he was standing in the middle of my shop and he kept falling over and catching himself. all slurry and shit. i really hate booze. i drink once in awhile, but this is one of the reasons i quit. it's almost sad. half the people on my street are drunks. which is the part that worries me. they are get together with their friends and it's a ll blah, blah, blah, .......


Maybe you should have kindly directed him to the middle of a busy street instead...


----------



## rombomb420 (Aug 18, 2010)

goneja said:


> fiskars not ies http://www2.fiskars.com/


Ya my mom introduced me to fiskars when I was about 7 or 8 & having a problem using the crappy plastic scissors they made you use in grade school for a project. Fiskars are the shit, all other scissors are just imitations.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah i use these ones myself 
http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Floral-Shears/Softouch-R-Micro-Tip-R-Pruning-Snip
the descriptions funny lol got mine at walmart but the description sounds like it describes bud trimers to me


----------



## potpimp (Aug 18, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> yeah i use these ones myself
> http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Floral-Shears/Softouch-R-Micro-Tip-R-Pruning-Snip
> the descriptions funny lol got mine at walmart but the description sounds like it describes bud trimers to me


 Those are the exact ones I use. I got mine at the hydro shop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

now that we have that all straightened out, ..........................


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 18, 2010)

Got to love walking through that Cali forest, great video fdd


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;R4mKLtwB6P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4mKLtwB6P4[/video]


OK, that's what I'm talking about! 

Hey FDD, can I bring my lawn chair over & just sit in your jungle? Sensational!

peace
doublejj


----------



## akgrown (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a feeling its going to be a good year for you FDD!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2010)

the new soundtrack is up. 




[video=youtube;R4mKLtwB6P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4mKLtwB6P4[/video]


----------



## someone else (Aug 19, 2010)

That's a pretty crunchy soundtrack Fdd...who is that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2010)

someone else said:


> That's a pretty crunchy soundtrack Fdd...who is that?




i don't remember, lol. came off of youtubes play list.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the new soundtrack is up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
haha thats awsome....looking good


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the new soundtrack is up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very appropriate


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Aug 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the new soundtrack is up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am diggin the new tunes. I have watched this damn video 3 times, just amazing man. Nice work!


----------



## phyzix (Aug 22, 2010)

Found something at the local hardware store that you should check out:


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 22, 2010)

lofl!!! love it


----------



## nathenking (Aug 23, 2010)

that is straight awesome....


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 23, 2010)

haaa and OMG man, I JUST DROPPED DEAD!


----------



## Mare A Wanna (Aug 23, 2010)

Im speachless bro.. If someone asked me what heven looked like Id show them your video.. I bet you can see that garden from space..


----------



## Antny420 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mare A Wanna said:


> Im speachless bro.. If someone asked me what heven looked like Id show them your video.. I bet you can see that garden from space..


That might be what heven looks like..But what do you think Heaven looks like?

Sicc video Fdd.How are the transplants doin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

everything is looking really good. it hit 104 today with higher temps tomorrow. first hot days in 2 months. i'll try to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2010)

I used Google Earth and looked at FDD's house. I thought it was Busch Gardens; you really can see it from space!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Aug 24, 2010)

heven is in seven eleven....

near the chips


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 24, 2010)

Fuck. Me. Fdd, that video is nuts. Hows the odor out there right now? 'cause that is a lot of weed!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

hit 110 in my backyard today. i need to water when it cools off.


----------



## machnak (Aug 24, 2010)

All I can say is wow, I'd love to get lost in that for a few hours. Mind if I set up camp for a night haha.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!... LOL I have allot of reading to do, subbed


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

cracker jack breeding project, ... 



female on the left, ... 






some garden shots, ...


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 26, 2010)

looking better bro can you show the steps you did 4 breeding


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> looking better bro can you show the steps you did 4 breeding


i put a male next to a female out in my driveway. the female is just showing a few hairs. the male is just starting to drop pollen. i water them when they need water. i haven't fed them yet.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 26, 2010)

damn you have some huge plants, I would like to experiment with some breeding but i need to do a little more research


----------



## Serapis (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hit 110 in my backyard today. i need to water when it cools off.


Damn thats hot!!!


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 26, 2010)

I never seen a plant like that one with pop corn. Has to be a male correct? Never seen buds look like that lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 26, 2010)

yea males bud aswell but there sacts are full with seeds instead


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 26, 2010)

Sooooo many people think that males produce seeds........ it really bothers me hearing it time and time again!


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Aug 26, 2010)

thats pollen in those sacks not seeds. u need a female to knock up to get seeds


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 26, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Sooooo many people think that males produce seeds........ it really bothers me hearing it time and time again!


I've also heard a lot say that male's produce bud but are just seeded. Like schwag for instance.. uhg


----------



## jwop (Aug 26, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> I've also heard a lot say that male's produce bud but are just seeded. Like schwag for instance.. uhg



males can go hermie too ... thats the only way a male can produce flowers or seeds


----------



## machnak (Aug 26, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> I've also heard a lot say that male's produce bud but are just seeded. Like schwag for instance.. uhg



Gets old quick doesn't it!  It would only take someone less than a mintue to google or RIU search it to find out the truth.

Males- Pollen

Female - Bud

Male Pollen + Female Bud = Seeds.

Easy!


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 26, 2010)

jwop said:


> males can go hermie too ... thats the only way a male can produce flowers or seeds


Yep but not naturally.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Aug 26, 2010)

High...
Looking good man!
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1120191d1282796997-going-fun-not-bl0tt0s-first-img_1653.jpg


----------



## jwop (Aug 26, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Yep but not naturally.


 nope naturally ... happened to me last year

i saved the pollen but who knows if its still good


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

some more pics, ....


----------



## jwop (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> some more pics, ....



alot of people say big roots make big buds ... we will see

they look so much better now


----------



## STZ (Aug 26, 2010)

The plants look happy and the buds look frosty...and that hummingbird pic is sick.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 26, 2010)

STZ said:


> The plants look happy and the buds look frosty...and that hummingbird pic is sick.


I agree, those humming birds are unbelievable...


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 26, 2010)

Lookin good fdd... any chance you can get a close up of the Wappa?


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 26, 2010)

looks good...damn ppls come across harsh as fuck...never budded out a male normally kill the bastards but ight thanks for 'informing' me


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> some more pics, ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1121400View attachment 1121402View attachment 1121403View attachment 1121404View attachment 1121405View attachment 1121414View attachment 1121416



damn thats gonna be one hell of a summer for you.


----------



## Dubious06 (Aug 26, 2010)

Your grow is looking really good man. I love hummingbirds-- nice pic. Cheers.


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang that one pic with the oranges hairs looks like its close to being ready to get cut soon? Is that the THC standing stright up??


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> some more pics, ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1121400View attachment 1121402View attachment 1121403View attachment 1121404View attachment 1121405View attachment 1121414View attachment 1121416


Your plants make the trees in the background look like small pieces of shit.


----------



## timfbmx (Aug 27, 2010)

Another epic year for FDD. I'm going to go out on a limb and say this is you're favorite part of the year am I right?  Well done sir...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

timfbmx said:


> Another epic year for FDD. I'm going to go out on a limb and say this is you're favorite part of the year am I right?  Well done sir...


i just stood there for 20 mins this morning. slowly turning in circles. 

it is very humbling.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 27, 2010)

none of my gardens have ever compared to yours but i know how humbling it can be to just stand in your garden. especially when im upset ill just go in there and chill.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i just stood there for 20 mins this morning. slowly turning in circles.
> 
> it is very humbling.


I guess you dont have to hand water every morning, the site is nice but it's like staring work in the face. Mabey it's just me but I really hate waking up to a wall full of untrimmed bud also.


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah man, lookin at that set up gives me hummingbirds, no butterflies in my stomach. Congrats man


----------



## Steadmanclan (Aug 28, 2010)

You must be more than doubling your yield from last season..

very impressive my friend


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 28, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> I guess you dont have to hand water every morning, the site is nice but it's like staring work in the face. Mabey it's just me but I really hate waking up to a wall full of untrimmed bud also.


huh?? 
get a 12 pack of some good beer and sounds like a good day to me


----------



## wineart (Aug 29, 2010)

FDD,
I hadn't seen this folder. I too have Biddy Early in my small outdoor line up. Because of location I had to keep tying down. July 1st I noticed my first "cotton balls". It's now Aug 29th, the 60th day since I noticed the damn thing budding away. My Biddy is in the ground planted 3 feet deep in a full bag of Root Organics (at least the bag is buried). Next to it I have a Jacky White which is at least a month behind. Biddy has really put on weight the last couple of weeks, but have noticed all of the 7-13 leaf fronds have (new growth) been only 3 leaf. Of course Magnus said 55 days flowering and it looks like it could go another several weeks at least although I stopped feeding Fox Farm at least 2 weeks ago as I was counting the days down, but think I should have kept on feeding. Now 60 days into budding I don't think I want to start nutes again this late. Main cola is as big around as a baseball bat and having tied it down continuously I have lots of secondary colas. Hairs are changing but leaf trichomes are minimal compared to my earlier indoor Biddy. Here are some pics from last week. How much longer ado you think it might take to finish?


----------



## Beansly (Aug 29, 2010)

FUCK i wish growing was legal here. Id have plants taller than my house...maybe


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

wineart said:


> FDD,
> I hadn't seen this folder. I too have Biddy Early in my small outdoor line up. Because of location I had to keep tying down. July 1st I noticed my first "cotton balls". It's now Aug 29th, the 60th day since I noticed the damn thing budding away. My Biddy is in the ground planted 3 feet deep in a full bag of Root Organics (at least the bag is buried). Next to it I have a Jacky White which is at least a month behind. Biddy has really put on weight the last couple of weeks, but have noticed all of the 7-13 leaf fronds have (new growth) been only 3 leaf. Of course Magnus said 55 days flowering and it looks like it could go another several weeks at least although I stopped feeding Fox Farm at least 2 weeks ago as I was counting the days down, but think I should have kept on feeding. Now 60 days into budding I don't think I want to start nutes again this late. Main cola is as big around as a baseball bat and having tied it down continuously I have lots of secondary colas. Hairs are changing but leaf trichomes are minimal compared to my earlier indoor Biddy. Here are some pics from last week. How much longer ado you think it might take to finish?


another month, it looks like to me.


----------



## Smash (Aug 29, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> I guess you dont have to hand water every morning, the site is nice but it's like staring work in the face. Mabey it's just me but I really hate waking up to a wall full of untrimmed bud also.


 That makes one of us.


----------



## IndianaHome (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm with smash. Waking up to fresh buds is what we do this shit for.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 30, 2010)

IndianaHome said:


> I'm with smash. Waking up to fresh buds is what we do this shit for.


No doubt!!!


----------



## zwh02 (Aug 30, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> I guess you dont have to hand water every morning, the site is nice but it's like staring work in the face. Mabey it's just me but I really hate waking up to a wall full of untrimmed bud also.


If a wall of untrimmed bud turns you off then maybe you need a different hobby !


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 30, 2010)

zwh02 said:


> If a wall of untrimmed bud turns you off then maybe you need a different hobby !


I guess I'm kinda like Bubbles. I like germinating them, growing them, talking to them, giving nutrients, but harvest time I'm just not a fan of, specifically trimming, I like the curing proccess though


----------



## Milesmkd (Aug 30, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> I guess I'm kinda like Bubbles. I like germinating them, growing them, talking to them, giving nutrients, but harvest time I'm just not a fan of, specifically trimming, I like the curing proccess though


I like your avatar. Bubbles with nuncheks!! Heck yes!! Lol


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 30, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Lookin good fdd... any chance you can get a close up of the Wappa?


Any love?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2010)

not really much to see yet on the wappa.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i just stood there for 20 mins this morning. slowly turning in circles.
> 
> it is very humbling.


I find myself sort of doing the same thing when I check on my plants in the morning. I just want to hang out there for awhile. I can only imagine the love you feel in your garden.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

i've seen these in pictures, but never in person, .... View attachment 1133590  View attachment 1133588


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've seen these in pictures, but never in person, .... View attachment 1133590 View attachment 1133589 View attachment 1133588


thats a pretty even flow, gonna be some weight


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 2, 2010)

what is it in the pic you havent seen?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> what is it in the pic you havent seen?


a bud with a long, narrow top. all the other ones come to a point. this one is flat and wide. shaped like a caterpillar on top. 





all the other buds come to a point, like a pine tree. i'll get more pics when the lighting is right.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a bud with a long, narrow top. all the other ones come to a point. this one is flat and wide. shaped like a caterpillar on top.
> 
> View attachment 1133834
> 
> ...


That is crazy shit there. I have never seen such a thing. That will be a fat ass bud though. It looks amazing.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 3, 2010)

it is smiling at you


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 3, 2010)

mmmmmmm. lovely plants.


----------



## hillbillybuds (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey FDD, thats looks like crap and you better kill and send it my way. I sure would not smoke it, looking like that. Heck, send it my way and I will smoke it for you so you will not get sick from that. HEHEHEHEHE lol I have only had two like that in all my growing years but I would say it was the best bud off the plant they grrow on. Anyway, looks cool and have fun with that one.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2010)

I've not been around these boards long fdd but how the hell do you get away with that much outdoors? In the 3rd picture you can see the tops are way above the height of those caravans. You must have some chill-ass neighbors.


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 3, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> I've not been around these boards long fdd but how the hell do you get away with that much outdoors? In the 3rd picture you can see the tops are way above the height of those caravans. You must have some chill-ass neighbors.


 

Its called California


----------



## nathenking (Sep 3, 2010)

Block head bud... squared off... ive seen it in agent orange (TGA)


----------



## STZ (Sep 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a bud with a long, narrow top. all the other ones come to a point. this one is flat and wide. shaped like a caterpillar on top.
> 
> View attachment 1133834
> 
> ...


I recently saw this kind of thing happening for the first time on some White Kush plants at a friends house. Almost like the top of the bud is swelling up and the rest of the bud is growing normal. Weird stuff. Anyway the plants are lookin real good fdd! Keep it up man, do work.


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 3, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> I've not been around these boards long fdd but how the hell do you get away with that much outdoors? In the 3rd picture you can see the tops are way above the height of those caravans. You must have some chill-ass neighbors.


It's legal here; but you still have to watch out for people who will try to jack your shit.


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 3, 2010)

I heard FDD stands outside all night with a full auto equipped with a laser beam.


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 3, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> It's legal here; but you still have to watch out for people who will try to jack your shit.



this statement is so misleading

this is why we get threads where people are like

"so its legal to grow in cali im gonna move there"


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 3, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> this statement is so misleading
> 
> this is why we get threads where people are like
> 
> "so its legal to grow in cali im gonna move there"


 
You are very right my friend


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 3, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> I heard FDD stands outside all night with a full auto equipped with a laser beam.


and night vision  haha


----------



## purpz (Sep 3, 2010)

this year i grew some cherry tomatoes & i got two cherry's that connected to each other from side-by-side, but they both shared the same top stem also. Just wish i had taken a pic.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 4, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> It's legal here; but you still have to watch out for people who will try to jack your shit.


I thought it was only legal for upto 6 plants in flowering unless you are a caregiver when you can take on someone elses share? Even so, fdd has a shit tonne of plants.


----------



## dinobelly (Sep 4, 2010)

This will help..... http://www.safeaccessnow.net/countyguidelines.htm It breaks down the laws by county and municipality.



WOWgrow said:


> I thought it was only legal for upto 6 plants in flowering unless you are a caregiver when you can take on someone elses share? Even so, fdd has a shit tonne of plants.


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 4, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> I thought it was only legal for upto 6 plants in flowering unless you are a caregiver when you can take on someone elses share? Even so, fdd has a shit tonne of plants.


That shit is not legal you have to have a doctor ok it.Its not just roll up and grow 6 plants....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

HEY!!!!!!!! this is my GROW thread, fools.


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

in California, you can legally grow up to 99 plants if you have a DR's recommendation. plant count laws were ruled unconstitutional by the state supreme court. if you can prove that you use 99 plants worth of weed a year, then you can grow it. the feds like to step in at 100. don't grow more than 99. i only have 30, including all the small ones in pots. 


hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok that clears up a lot of confusion. You'd have a tough time proving 99 plants is for personal use! So what boxes do you have to tick (so to speak) to get a DRs recommendation?


----------



## Keenly2 (Sep 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i only have 30,





i loled

haha


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> HEY!!!!!!!! this is my GROW thread, fools.


 
hahahahahahahahaha sorry if it bothers you that i find this funny bro


----------



## phyzix (Sep 4, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> Ok that clears up a lot of confusion. You'd have a tough time proving 99 plants is for personal use! So what boxes do you have to tick (so to speak) to get a DRs recommendation?


If you are getting a recommendation that you want to hold up in court, make sure to bring at least some medical records to the office. They aren't required, but you don't want to get caught with 10+ plants and a shady recommendation.

Back on topic, the plants are looking absolutely fantastic. Are you going to have any extra seeds after this season? For donations of course.


----------



## Weedjesus420 (Sep 4, 2010)

nice and clean! you will have a nice mix when you cutum down!!!

lol check out my getto grow https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/364020-white-widow-black-widow-cheese.html#post4599518


----------



## jwop (Sep 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahaha sorry if it bothers you that i find this funny bro


i literally though he was going to chew my ass off ... 

fdd ... im going off a glass tangent ... money order? i feel bad


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

phyzix said:


> If you are getting a recommendation that you want to hold up in court, make sure to bring at least some medical records to the office. They aren't required, but you don't want to get caught with 10+ plants and a shady recommendation.
> 
> Back on topic, the plants are looking absolutely fantastic. Are you going to have any extra seeds after this season? For donations of course.


i should have hella. i got a whole bunch of grapefruit diesel X hiajck and a bunch of biddy early X hijack already finished and jarred up. you wouldn't believe how hard it is to clean seeds. i finally figured out a pretty good system which yields me a lot of kief as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

jwop said:


> i literally though he was going to chew my ass off ...
> 
> fdd ... im going off a glass tangent ... money order? i feel bad



i thought it was kinda funny as well. 


don't feel bad, just buy something else. i'll over charge you on the next one.


----------



## jwop (Sep 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i thought it was kinda funny as well.
> 
> 
> don't feel bad, just buy something else. i'll over charge you on the next one.



haha you're an asshat


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 4, 2010)

so of all the plants that you had to move, did any of them turn hermie from the stress, or is that actually one of those myths. I've read so many different things that it seems they should all hermie just because the sun rises & sets...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> so of all the plants that you had to move, did any of them turn hermie from the stress, or is that actually one of those myths. I've read so many different things that it seems they should all hermie just because the sun rises & sets...


none of them turned hermy and half of them were from femmed seeds.


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 4, 2010)

now that is incredible, you really know how to take care of plants ++rep


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 4, 2010)

hmm, I gotta spread it around some more.... lol Owe ya one


----------



## SimplySmoked (Sep 5, 2010)

Fdd.. Been watching from day one. Effin amazing man. love the videos.


----------



## castiloni (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you use any special techniques for knowing when to harvest? Do you eye it? Hey as u already know ur on jo....crazy though....thats a lot of plants to have right in the backyard.....in the south u would have had problems dude......thanks again for class....rep


----------



## dirrtyd (Sep 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a bud with a long, narrow top. all the other ones come to a point. this one is flat and wide. shaped like a caterpillar on top.
> 
> View attachment 1133834
> 
> ...


FDD what plant is that on? i have a GC with two buds that look exactly the same I dont see it on no other plant. It looks great and should be a fat bud for sure mine are swelling nicely. Dirrtyd


----------



## sublimereggae101 (Sep 5, 2010)

i have one on my plant too.. sour d


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

mine is on the biddy early.


----------



## wineart (Sep 6, 2010)

Speaking of Biddy Early: Here the latest photo update. I have continuous bud rot on this BE. I have taken 4 16 oz coke bottle size buds off this week (what a shame). I am checking every bud everyday now. Temps have been in low 40's the last couple of nights. I see way more crystals forming since the cooler weather. The accompanying Jacky White is a month or more behind the Biddy, but already has WAY more crystals forming even on the sun leaves. FDD how much more time ya think on the Biddy Early....It is now day 75 of flowering outdoors (obviously). I have 2 clones of this BE indoors as well. Last night for the first time the lights stayd on an extra 5 hours (power failure screwed up the timer). These plants in grow room are also 5 weeks flowering or maybe more. Should I just watch them or put Reverse on them as a precaution?


----------



## pot scott (Sep 6, 2010)

those are nice outdoor buds



wineart said:


> Speaking of Biddy Early: Here the latest photo update. I have continuous bud rot on this BE. I have taken 4 16 oz coke bottle size buds off this week (what a shame). I am checking every bud everyday now. Temps have been in low 40's the last couple of nights. I see way more crystals forming since the cooler weather. The accompanying Jacky White is a month or more behind the Biddy, but already has WAY more crystals forming even on the sun leaves. FDD how much more time ya think on the Biddy Early....It is now day 75 of flowering outdoors (obviously). I have 2 clones of this BE indoors as well. Last night for the first time the lights stayd on an extra 5 hours (power failure screwed up the timer). These plants in grow room are also 5 weeks flowering or maybe more. Should I just watch them or put Reverse on them as a precaution?


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm stoked to watch that blockhead bud ripen.. please feature it again in future pics


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm waiting for some good lighting. foggy mornings are best. here's a few from the other day.


----------



## pot scott (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice indeed


----------



## sublimereggae101 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey i have a question fdd?... should i trim the popcorn of the low part of my indica that is getting like no light or will it stunt the plant


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

sublimereggae101 said:


> hey i have a question fdd?... should i trim the popcorn of the low part of my indica that is getting like no light or will it stunt the plant


you can trim it.


----------



## akgrown (Sep 6, 2010)

then dry it and cook with it


----------



## pot scott (Sep 7, 2010)

akgrown said:


> then dry it and cook with it


exactly


----------



## nathenking (Sep 7, 2010)

lookin super dope fdd...


----------



## someone else (Sep 7, 2010)

Love how frosty all the bud sites are getting for ya.

Sick lookin and mouth watering....


----------



## Schotzky (Sep 8, 2010)

what day of flower you on fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2010)

Schotzky said:


> what day of flower you on fdd?


wednesday.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> wednesday.


LOL, fdd is the jedi of this growin shit...


----------



## Slowburn420 (Sep 8, 2010)

How bout some pics of the HPH?? Im growing some outdoors myself and would just love to see another! thanx if you can


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 8, 2010)

jesus, 138 pages of people ass kissing and thread jacking. it's hard to find all the pics! shit's off the hook though. I really wish I picked some earlier flowering strains this year. seeing how far yours are into flowering makes me jealous. only my jack herer and my hashplant are that far a long and they are both half the size of my other plants. nice grow!


----------



## dinobelly (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't understand why you people don't adjust your forum settings.....10 posts per page makes it a chore to read about any decent thread. You can adjust up to 40 posts per page.....makes it much more manageable. Knocks this thread down to 35 pages.


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Dinobelly,
I wasnt aware that you could do that........
Allot better when your catching up on threads that are long....


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2010)

+ Rep for you dinobelly; I did not know that either, LOL.


----------



## ColaFarmer (Sep 8, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> I don't understand why you people don't adjust your forum settings.....10 posts per page makes it a chore to read about any decent thread. You can adjust up to 40 posts per page.....makes it much more manageable. Knocks this thread down to 35 pages.


I wasn't aware people didn't know about this. I love it.


----------



## dinobelly (Sep 8, 2010)

I showed PotPimp a new trick?? I'm humbled.

Btw - Thanks for the rep potpimp!


----------



## khm916 (Sep 8, 2010)

How did you fair with the rain?


----------



## Countryfarmer (Sep 9, 2010)

FDD does the Blockhead grow dense or fluffy in Cali? Just curious as to how the density of the buds compare to some Blockhead I have smoked here locally. Local stuff was airy and fluffy but gave a nice cerebral high.


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 9, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> I showed PotPimp a new trick?? I'm humbled.
> 
> Btw - Thanks for the rep potpimp!


Thanks man I had no idea! been here for well over a year too! sorry to hijack your thread FDD. Grows looking awesome. this rain situation is no beuno though for nor cal. hope your fairing well in your area!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

what is "blockhead"? 

it didn't rain here. it's in the low 80's.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 9, 2010)

you didnt get rain?? damn my girls got soaked! the weather guy said just cloudy but no rain and we got a down pour! im pissed! i just started puttn the canopy frame up too! got out there today with the blower to blow off the flowers it helped a little...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what is "blockhead"?
> 
> it didn't rain here. it's in the low 80's.


should have good weather for next week and half atleast in your area. supposed to be a dryer winter for the west coast so that will hopefully help keep off the chore of putting up your plastic canopy. do you notice any difference in how far along in flower your smaller plants in the pots are, compared to the giant ladies in the dirt?? i know same strain should be relatively the same distance into flower but ive noticed smaller plants might switch to flower a bit quicker, was wondering if you noticed this happening?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> should have good weather for next week and half atleast in your area. supposed to be a dryer winter for the west coast so that will hopefully help keep off the chore of putting up your plastic canopy. do you notice any difference in how far along in flower your smaller plants in the pots are, compared to the giant ladies in the dirt?? i know same strain should be relatively the same distance into flower but ive noticed smaller plants might switch to flower a bit quicker, was wondering if you noticed this happening?


my ice cream plant that is in a pot is almost done. the ones in the ground are about 2 weeks behind it. i found this odd as well. 

my cracker jack plants that are in the ground are about 2 weeks ahead of the cracker jack plants in pots. i found this odd as well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2010)

Everything I have going is two weeks ahead of where it was last year..... just an odd year huh?

The CCxHJ smells almost exactly like my Sensi Star.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a NL in a pot that is about 10 days ahead of one in the ground (clones from the same mother).

Since they get the same light I assumed that the plant in the container got rootbound and decided to flower early. 

Apparently it's strain specific though.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Sep 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what is "blockhead"?
> 
> it didn't rain here. it's in the low 80's.


Sorry. I thought that was one of the strains you were growing. Looking back in the thread, it was Steadmanfan in post #1364 who mentioned that strain, and not you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 10, 2010)

Number 3 .... HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome garden!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 10, 2010)

yoooo those babies have swelled sooo much!! nice colas everywhere cant wait for harvest man! thats just beautiful lol


----------



## wheezer (Sep 10, 2010)

Great job! I am sorry I haven't been on top of this from the beginning. Been doing alot of reading and catching up over here on this site. I'll be watching from here on out!


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 10, 2010)

damn what is that second to last one? that shit is so frosty already! +rep on that shit


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Sep 10, 2010)

Very frosty, nice job man


----------



## crackbaby (Sep 10, 2010)

How much longer you got before harvest on those?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

crackbaby said:


> How much longer you got before harvest on those?


couple more weeks on the majority of them.


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my ice cream plant that is in a pot is almost done. the ones in the ground are about 2 weeks behind it. i found this odd as well.
> 
> my cracker jack plants that are in the ground are about 2 weeks ahead of the cracker jack plants in pots. i found this odd as well.


All my ones in the ground are about 2 weeks ahead of the ones in pots. especially my hash plant. the one in the ground is almost done and the one in the pot has just started flowering.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd....dude.... your not supposed to let it snow on your buds.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 11, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Sorry. I thought that was one of the strains you were growing. Looking back in the thread, it was Steadmanfan in post #1364 who mentioned that strain, and not you.


i said "blockhead" in reference to the shape of that one bud with the squared off top


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> wednesday.


me too.. well, i'm in day saturday now.. i love how everyone is so hung up on exactly how many days and hours they've been in flower... i had 5 different strains growing, down to 3! a sativa dominant [SLH] a 50/50 blend, [HHope], and an indica [BKush] so they're all going to finish differently at different times.. only way to tell is trics not days


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hats off, your buds look amazing! 
very nice - I'm a fan of your work
King


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 12, 2010)

¡muy bueno!


----------



## machnak (Sep 12, 2010)

Man that's going to be awesome! Nice work! :Weed:


----------



## ganajagorilla (Sep 13, 2010)

its taken 141 pages to read 2 get up here but you got some massive trees on your hands man..
i have 2 blue cheese and 15 bag seeds outdoors that have just started flowering but its getting really cold here and i really dont think they will make it..
this is my 1st outdoor grow in ireland and it get 2 cold at night here just looking 4 some advice..


----------



## wheezer (Sep 13, 2010)

you should start yourself a thread, and I'm sure someone will have some ideas to help you out. Keep it bangin' FDD...Lookin' good!!


ganajagorilla said:


> its taken 141 pages to read 2 get up here but you got some massive trees on your hands man..
> i have 2 blue cheese and 15 bag seeds outdoors that have just started flowering but its getting really cold here and i really dont think they will make it..
> this is my 1st outdoor grow in ireland and it get 2 cold at night here just looking 4 some advice..


----------



## grow space (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow mann, this is some really nice and perfect outdoor growing....Keep it frosty mann....


----------



## Pumert (Sep 14, 2010)

grow space said:


> Wow mann, this is some really nice and perfect outdoor growing....Keep it frosty mann....



hey i know that pic in your avi. any chance your a mod on the shroomery??


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Sep 14, 2010)

grow space said:


> Wow mann, this is some really nice and perfect outdoor growing....Keep it frosty mann....


Perfect if you don't count the emergency transplants, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

i'm hand trimming EVERY single one of these. 


View attachment 1157490


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 15, 2010)

haha thats tight.I will be hand trimming my garden that is 1/4 the size of yours...The buds are lookin fat.Whats the deal with the one thats yellowing.I have one that looks very close to that that I cant stop from yellowing


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm hand trimming EVERY single one of these.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1157480View attachment 1157481View attachment 1157490View attachment 1157488View attachment 1157485View attachment 1157486View attachment 1157482View attachment 1157484View attachment 1157489View attachment 1157483View attachment 1157479


Holly shit bro!  no wonder you are busy! LOL I saw some of those stumps on your plants man those are huge. Hope you don't get Carpal Tunnel hand trimming all those. You may need a chain saw to cut some of those down.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats some pretty impressive shit right there.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 15, 2010)

Startin to chunck Up... This is gonna be awesome..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

nathenking said:


> Startin to chunck Up... This is gonna be awesome..


they are doubling in size overnight. filling in crazy fast. i'm gonna be overwhelmed in 2 weeks.


----------



## ChemoBoy (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy fuck. Hope you have a lot of friends who can trim.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

ChemoBoy said:


> Holy fuck. Hope you have a lot of friends who can trim.


nope. just me and my wife.

it's my _job_.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Sep 15, 2010)

The tent must be for security, I'd be sleeping outside too.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 15, 2010)

wow...
my neck and hands are aleady cramping up for you.. spent a good 4 or 5 hours trimming about a week ago, it kills me. and that was only 2 big plants (about a half pound) you're gonna have a good 4 or 5 weeks worth of trimming.... all that scissor hash though... there's always a bright side..


----------



## WWShadow (Sep 15, 2010)

FDD, you gonna have so much work, not only will the bud be dried & cured before you finish, your hands are gonna be so tired you gnnna have to finish trimming it with yer teeth, lol it seemed funny when I thought it. he'll be stuffing buds inder the table & telling his wife he alread finished that one, lol.
In all honesty, I wish I could come out there to help. You could show me how it's done cause I've never done it before.


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 15, 2010)

why are your buds so much denser than mines!!??


----------



## ganajagorilla (Sep 15, 2010)

ye man that looks like a lot of work..are you going to be able 2 put the cover on that..it looks like those monsters are 2 big 4 that now haha nice grow man
peace


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 15, 2010)

i think you may have out done your self this year! going to be a nice bunch of weed and good few balls of hash!


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 15, 2010)

fdd gonna be trimmin still, and everyone else will have smoked their harvests already


----------



## petersparker (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you figured out what that deal is with that ridiculous cola? I still can't believe it when I see it, it looks like a huge slug just chillin on top of the plant...


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Man they are going to be fat as fuck. Looking good mane! Enjoy that trim!!!!!


----------



## vertise (Sep 15, 2010)

how do you trim all of that lovely bud. Must take you for ever. Do you use a trimmer like trim pro or something.


----------



## 714Skyhi (Sep 15, 2010)

You have a bad ass set up.what kind of nutrients do you use???


----------



## someone else (Sep 15, 2010)

You're gonna have pounds and pounds of kief Fdd, it's gonna be something.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

i trim it all by hand.

i'm using age old bloom right now. 

it's going to rain this weekend so i have to cover everything tomorrow. 

i'll get pics up when i'm done.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 15, 2010)

oh man, i'm not lookin forward to covring everything....but i'm gonna!


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 15, 2010)

you guys cover in the rain?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 16, 2010)

RESPECT !!!

How much do you think manure helps the plants out !!! how much did all the soil and stuff cost !!!!!

nice...


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm hand trimming EVERY single one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vertise (Sep 16, 2010)

dont want to start a argument but come on man, tell me you sat there and read all 144 pages.... lol. But then again i guess you did. Still a nice grow, followed your last outdoor grow. Dont know if you answered this question but how do you plan on defeating worms this time around.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

vertise said:


> dont want to start a argument but come on man, tell me you sat there and read all 144 pages.... lol. But then again i guess you did. Still a nice grow, followed your last outdoor grow. Dont know if you answered this question but how do you plan on defeating worms this time around.


i've been spraying Bt about every 5 days.


----------



## worble (Sep 16, 2010)

FDD,
nice grow you will be trimming for days or weeks as for cats have you had any this year? last year i sprayed once a mo. 12 plants had 130-140 cats this year 30 plants spraying 2 times a week had 4 cats so far only on 1 plant strange. jeff


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

i knocked all the apples out of the apple tree in the corner of my garden. then i raked them all up and tossed them out. this was 2 months ago. i have seen very few caterpillars so far. i have been spraying Bt every 5 days as well.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 16, 2010)

Picture 3 is just beautiful. All the different strains, it looks amazing. How many kilos you reckon you're gonna get?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 16, 2010)

lst question, couldnt find a decent thread, and what happened to the faq section? Anyways the details and parameters of lst. Like what to tie to and how far or low can go.


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 16, 2010)

so your spraying the bt directly on the buds? are you saturating the plant or just enough to get them damp? i have bt but stopped spraying about 3 weeks ago and im noticing caterpillars comin back...


----------



## vertise (Sep 16, 2010)

worble thats alot of stray cats....130-140


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

rdecosta88 said:


> so your spraying the bt directly on the buds? are you saturating the plant or just enough to get them damp? i have bt but stopped spraying about 3 weeks ago and im noticing caterpillars comin back...




dripping wet.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful garden man. 
I would like your opinion on something, This year I have quite a bit more then usual and have been looking at trimmers. I think you mentioned before that you have used them but prefer to trim the larger buds by hand and you just mentioned you are going to trim all of them by hand. Do you feel the trimmers take off too much? Thanks again.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm hand trimming EVERY single one of these.


that last pic looks like a bud sammich lol the shape is just wild


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Sep 17, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Beautiful garden man.
> I would like your opinion on something, This year I have quite a bit more then usual and have been looking at trimmers. I think you mentioned before that you have used them but prefer to trim the larger buds by hand and you just mentioned you are going to trim all of them by hand. Do you feel the trimmers take off too much? Thanks again.



*Stumps and I were just having this conversation last night. Stumps said it was a personal preference for him, a trimmer doesn't get in and clip the stems from the fan leaves at the main stem, it trims everything to a predetermined size. More stem = more weight when you are talking quantity plus it makes the weed - no matter how good it is - look mass produced for profit. 

Not that their is anything wrong with that, I believe it's more a drive to have good looking bud. And some growers - no matter how much they grow/distribute aren't paying 12K for a trimmer. Those farmers in India don't use trimmers either, they pluck by hand and roll that hash on their hands into balls. I think I will hand trim my stash and what I am giving as harvest gifts and a DIY trimmer for the "excess medication" 

Hope that helps*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

once again, .... fuck trimmers. i am hand trimming all this. trimmers make your weed look like you used a trimmer. no one wants that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Unnk (Sep 17, 2010)

ya im with you on that mate i use these fiskars from home depot


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 17, 2010)

FDD- whats looking to be your favorite this year? pre smoke that it is atleast...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> FDD- whats looking to be your favorite this year? pre smoke that it is atleast...


all of them.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the macros, very cool. No. 3 looks like it's gonna start growing trichs on top of trichs, nice. What strain is that one?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> I like the macros, very cool. No. 3 looks like it's gonna start growing trichs on top of trichs, nice. What strain is that one?



grapefruit diesel.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Sep 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 1161400View attachment 1161399View attachment 1161398View attachment 1161397



*FDD, I hate you with my heart and here's why. You guys started getting less light to trigger flowering before us. Last time I checked, you were getting 30 minutes less light a day, here's the fucked part - by the time we hit 12/12 outdoor, you will be too. I'm moving to California damnit.*


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 17, 2010)

damn you be campin in a jungle


----------



## nathenking (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy sea of COLAs... WOW.... Grapefruit diesel sounds ill as well... I got some bluebery diesel at the moment and it is some nice puff...


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

bro.. is that a tent in the pic ???


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 17, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> bro.. is that a tent in the pic ???


chyeah man, i'd be sittin in that tent with an ak under my pillow 
justttt kidding  guns are bad kids


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

the raccoons stand in my doorway and growl. wakes me up in the middle of the night. they get a little braver every night. i'm sleeping with an airsoft, i'd hate to have to use it.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 17, 2010)

trhats crazy! lucky we dnt have animals like dat here


----------



## kevin (Sep 17, 2010)

i had a family of racoons that would eat with my dogs. when they moved into my a/c heater ducts they had to go.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't help but to chuckle and be excited for ya! I have a camper with someone in it on my grow, but a buddie of mine is in an area where he has to set up the tent too! It's a crazy time of year for sure. Lookin' great dude.


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 17, 2010)

Im setting my tent up ina bit


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 17, 2010)

looks like those racoons are after your cats food...that is a cats house/plaything right?...on a other note if you put out a bowl of water and a egg they will pick up and wash the egg with there paws. then put a hole in it and drink it..its kind of cool to see. i dont think the airsoft is going to cut it racoons are crazy!!


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the raccoons stand in my doorway and growl. wakes me up in the middle of the night. they get a little braver every night. i'm sleeping with an airsoft, i'd hate to have to use it.
> 
> View attachment 1162341View attachment 1162342


Just put some peanut butter on a mouse trap and give them a good lesson I say, that will teach them and give you some good entertainment. After all they are trespassing


----------



## vertise (Sep 18, 2010)

Hate to say it but if a coon gets at you, your gonna need more then a airsoft gun. I would def have a large knife or a bat.


----------



## vertise (Sep 18, 2010)

or a gentler way would be to set up a few traps and just relocate them 5 miles away.


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 18, 2010)

I shot a raccon once with a .22 at like 3 in the morning and let me tell ya thats one noise I could do without hearing ever again


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 18, 2010)

lol @ vertise. how often do you stay in the tent?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 18, 2010)

Fk.. i wouldnt mind camping there !!!! VACATION !!! yeah !!

What soil are you using for those small plants in like the 2 gallon pots !!???? it must be super soil, cause it would be impossible to feed all those liquid nutes !!!????

Great job !!!, keep up the work


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

.................


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 18, 2010)

lookin good! good work on coverin [email protected] how long did that take? looks like a huge task


----------



## jwop (Sep 18, 2010)

is that a patton high velocity air circulator?!?!

in my best christopher lloyd voice


----------



## Zarezhu (Sep 18, 2010)

We're supposed to be getting some rain tomorrow (Sunday) down here in sac. Possibly thunderstorms. That tent you got over all your plants, is that to protect from rains/storms or is it to control the photoperiod?

Would they survive a storm with a tent like that? I'm just trying to find out how to get around the cold, last year I had to pull my outdoor early because of the weather. A tent would really help. Was it DIY? Needa invest in one


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

took me a couple hours. did it while my wife slept in. it actually goes up pretty easy. there are a couple little tricks i use and it's pretty stiff so you can tug on it rather hard. 

a secure feeling to be protected from the weather.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Sep 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> took me a couple hours. did it while my wife slept in. it actually goes up pretty easy. there are a couple little tricks i use and it's pretty stiff so you can tug on it rather hard.
> 
> a secure feeling to be protected from the weather.


*You make it sound so..... dirty. 



Enjoying the thread fdd.*


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 19, 2010)

lofl that was funny


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 19, 2010)

yea that was funny, are you harvesting in sep. or oct. cuz im planning october 7th, maybe even 24th because of the waning moon cycle, idk if it matters lol, do u think so? One of mine, is believed to be more indica dom., and Other is believed to be more sativa dom., both over 6'. One has pink hairs and smells so fruity. Other is barely into floral development and doesnt really smell, although both started shooting pistils mid July. But One is further along. So maybe cut One on 7th and Other on 24th? Sorry, rambling. Waked n baked with some frosty nugs in the bong. There is some minor electric light that seeps into this garden, but doesnt seem to harm it. -Peace


----------



## worble (Sep 19, 2010)

looks like rain today only FDD do you uncover tonight or tomorrow? rest of the week looks good for you also my harvest target day is 10-1 or 10-2. jeff


----------



## phyzix (Sep 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> took me a couple hours. did it while my wife slept in. it actually goes up pretty easy. there are a couple little tricks i use and it's pretty stiff so you can tug on it rather hard.
> 
> a secure feeling to be protected from the weather.


Hey hey, I thought this forum was about growing. We don't need to know about the morning ritual!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 19, 2010)

Marijuana!


----------



## pot scott (Sep 19, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> Marijuana!


Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 20, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Hey hey, I thought this forum was about growing. We don't need to know about the morning ritual!


didn't get the double meaning til you pointed it out.. fucking aces


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 20, 2010)

hope you dont mind, sorry to invade the thead fdd i just wanted to ask a pro grower like yourself !!!

Just wondering would plants like this compost - this compost is organic and it has, fine mulched bark, mushroom compost and chicken manure !! does this sound good. Musroom compost ??? does mj like it ??

thanks for your time fdd


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 20, 2010)

idk y dont u ask her. and of course im no fdd lol but anything thats rich compost plants like, no questions asked.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 20, 2010)

and anything about harvesting and the lunar cycles


----------



## someone else (Sep 20, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> and anything about harvesting....


A local scoring the poppy pods so they can later harvest the ozzing opium milk that drips out:







SACReDHeRB said:


> ...and the lunar cycles


Here is a table with the moon phases on it:





You did say anything.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

you all gonna ruin my grow thread again?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

someone else said:


> A local scoring the poppy pods so they can later harvest the ozzing opium milk that drips out:
> 
> View attachment 1166697
> 
> ...


 Nice, lol. 



fdd2blk said:


> you all gonna ruin my grow thread again?


Nope lol, do you have an opinion on harvesting on specific lunar cycles?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

no, i harvest when the buds are ripe. like i have already stated, i trim this all myself. it would kinda be hard to do it all at once. especially if i was chasing some moon nonsense.


----------



## Countryfarmer (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been spraying Bt about every 5 days.


I have been hitting my plants with Bt dust on about the same frequency. That stuff works wonders as a preventative. While the area around my grow has all sorts of caterpillars, moths and butterflies I have had no issue with those pests. Your grow is looking fantastic. My best to you.


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 21, 2010)

I love the carports you got as makeshift greenhouses. did you get them at costco or something? I think if I had one it would cover my area pretty good. how much were they?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

odbsmydog said:


> I love the carports you got as makeshift greenhouses. did you get them at costco or something? I think if I had one it would cover my area pretty good. how much were they?



i think it was 189, at costco. they snap together and you can add them on to each other. a lot of people have raised theirs up on blocks as well. i use mine to support my netting. it has multiple uses. well worth the money.


----------



## dinobelly (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i harvest when the buds are ripe. like i have already stated, i trim this all myself. it would kinda be hard to do it all at once. especially if i was chasing some moon nonsense.


They just don't get it do they FDD? They veg when they veg. You water when they're dry. They flower when they flower. Feed when they're hungry. Chop when they're done. The plant is on it's own schedule. Watch them, love them, and let them do what they do. I love the way you grow. I followed your grow in 2008 and it was PHENOMENAL to say the least. Not kissing ass, just giving credit where credit is due. I can't wait to see what this year brings! Really looking forward to that Franken-bud you have going on to ripen and dry - that's gonna be a smoke to remember.......or not. LOL


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with you, just as you dont go exactly by number of days, except for a general guideline. I just asked because the article said it had something to do with the water table and gravitational pull.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> They just don't get it do they FDD? They veg when they veg. You water when they're dry. They flower when they flower. Feed when they're hungry. Chop when they're done. The plant is on it's own schedule. Watch them, love them, and let them do what they do. I love the way you grow. I followed your grow in 2008 and it was PHENOMENAL to say the least. Not kissing ass, just giving credit where credit is due. I can't wait to see what this year brings! Really looking forward to that Franken-bud you have going on to ripen and dry - that's gonna be a smoke to remember.......or not. LOL


Excuse me. Dont start insulting my knowledge, and implying that im a newb because i asked a question about something that has some backing. I wasnt saying that i practice that method or ever have or will, i was simply asking a question to see if anyone else had an opinion or experience with it.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 21, 2010)

thats a garden to be proud of, good work fdd2blk


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i think it was 189, at costco. they snap together and you can add them on to each other. a lot of people have raised theirs up on blocks as well. i use mine to support my netting. it has multiple uses. well worth the money.


definitely sounds worth it. I think I might have to invest in one after I sell an ounce or two of my jack that's gonna get harvested soon. the rest of the plants have almost a month to go and would hate to have a big rain come wreck shop on me!

Costco rules for things like that. it all snaps together? so you don't need any tools to assemble it?


----------



## rdecosta88 (Sep 21, 2010)

odbsmydog said:


> definitely sounds worth it. I think I might have to invest in one after I sell an ounce or two of my jack that's gonna get harvested soon. the rest of the plants have almost a month to go and would hate to have a big rain come wreck shop on me!
> 
> Costco rules for things like that. it all snaps together? so you don't need any tools to assemble it?


ya hella easy, and dont need any tools! i have a couple of those canopies and they are easy as hell to set up if you have a buddy with ya otherwise it can get a little tricky by yourself (ive done it, but took me a while) and MOST definitly worth the money!


----------



## ganajagorilla (Sep 21, 2010)

i was looking 4 some advice about breeding some plants..i have 11 plants total..9 skunk x random bag seed wich i got from a friend and 2 blue cheese..the skunk i have are planted in the ground in a square pattern 3x3 and there is 1 male i have that i want to mix with 1 of my blue cheese..i dont want a seedy harvest i just want to get 1 branch 2 breed with..how should i do that with out killing the male b4 its done..nice grow man 
peace


----------



## davidgrimm (Sep 21, 2010)

Great grow!

Quick question:

Did you use any special brand of visqueen? (Some of them have different ratings correct?)

Thanks


----------



## REALSTYLES (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish I could grow outside I'm stuck in a one bedroom apartment right now with only 3 measly plants


View attachment 1169991View attachment 1169992View attachment 1169993View attachment 1169994View attachment 1169995









Blue Dream, Grand Daddy and Purple Kush under 1000 watt light hoping too yield big

Indoor monster plant

What do you use for your grow?

Do you think I'll get a pound off 1 plant?


----------



## moodster (Sep 21, 2010)

looking nice man i wish i cud grow outside but the weather here is shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

davidgrimm said:


> Great grow!
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> ...



just 3 mil plastic. http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Plastic-Poly-Sheeting-100/dp/B0014WT1J4


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2010)

I FREAKED OUT WHEN i HEARD THE RAIN WAS COMIING AND THREW SOME CARPORTS UP TOO! I'm going to go ahead and get enough of them to cover all the rows all the way, so I'll be ready next time. We got about an hour solid rain the other day and everyhting was high and dry... Great job, your doin it right!!


fdd2blk said:


> took me a couple hours. did it while my wife slept in. it actually goes up pretty easy. there are a couple little tricks i use and it's pretty stiff so you can tug on it rather hard.
> 
> a secure feeling to be protected from the weather.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice looking plants Dman. I think you spilled some sugar on those buds. Wow.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

hey man, thinking of growing like you did !!!!!! can i turn up the soil and add topsoil and "shit" load of manure plus some guanos and stuff !!! and then plant into it after 3 weeks and have some nice plants ????sweet and cheap !!

cheers man, rep for ya


----------



## BadAndy (Sep 22, 2010)

vertise said:


> how do you trim all of that lovely bud. Must take you for ever. Do you use a trimmer like trim pro or something.


Ive done A LOT of outdoor trimming and from the looks of the pics he will have 2-3 sessions of 2-3 days trimming for a couple ppl

Im wondering if you cut em down in stages?


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome grow fdd2blk, you are truly gifted


----------



## dinobelly (Sep 22, 2010)

BadAndy said:


> Ive done A LOT of outdoor trimming and from the looks of the pics he will have 2-3 sessions of 2-3 days trimming for a couple ppl
> 
> Im wondering if you cut em down in stages?



Read the thread - he does all of the trimming by himself with a pair of fiskars.


----------



## kkday (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great! I love the one that's yellowing off, the buds have a nice blue tinge to them. Looks insane.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 22, 2010)

looove the avatar green thumb! +rep


----------



## grow space (Sep 22, 2010)

So fdd, how was living in the tent the whole time ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

grow space said:


> So fdd, how was living in the tent the whole time ?




it's getting cold, but it's cool. my kitty sleeps with me. i've only been out there a few weeks. should be back inside in a few more. i'm up until 1 or 2am every night anyway, then back awake at 7 or 8 at the latest. so i'm only out there a few hours a night. it's hard to sleep inside when i can hear everything outside. a lot of my neighbors party all night. i figure if anyone is coming they will do it while drunk and feeling brave.


----------



## grow space (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's getting cold, but it's cool. my kitty sleeps with me. i've only been out there a few weeks. should be back inside in a few more. i'm up until 1 or 2am every night anyway, then back awake at 7 or 8 at the latest. so i'm only out there a few hours a night. it's hard to sleep inside when i can hear everything outside. a lot of my neighbors party all night. i figure if anyone is coming they will do it while drunk and feeling brave.


Hahahaaa..Super sweet mann...
I can already see it, a drunkard feeling lucky VS a badass passionate marijuana grower ( maybe with a shotgun )....


----------



## Countryfarmer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Bob, let's climb that guy's fence and steal some of the pot he has growing back there.

(sound of a shottie being racked)

Hey Bob, instead of climbing that fence, let's go back to the house.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 22, 2010)

Countryfarmer said:


> Hey Bob, let's climb that guy's fence and steal some of the pot he has growing back there.
> 
> (sound of a shottie being racked)
> 
> Hey Bob, instead of climbing that fence, let's go back to the house.


LOL airsoft shotty??


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 22, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> LOL airsoft shotty??


 That made me chuckle lol. I was wondering Fdd, do you take of any inner and under developed flowers off, to increase the size of the heads? And can that make them more dense? Also are the ladies still on just the organic P? Does anyone have an idea if pink pistils are a genetic or an environmental trait, and if it is a strain thing does anybody know of a strain with pink hairs and smells like fruity pebbles?


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Fdd.

I'm thinking about doing a grow like this cause my season coming up soon !! so i will turn up the ground like you did and add horse manure, sheep manure, blood and bone, pea straw, lime, seaweed, top soil and compost. all manure is 6 months composted !!

^^^^ so will start in pots and transplant into this , ^^^^is this good tho plant into ??? or will it burn the roots of the plants ????

^^^ you probs already mentioned how to do it !! 

Cheers man !!


----------



## foily (Sep 22, 2010)

FDD. You are the king. Wow. I thought mine looked good. Pretty sure I just peed and pooped at the same time....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> That made me chuckle lol. I was wondering Fdd, do you take of any inner and under developed flowers off, to increase the size of the heads? And can that make them more dense? Also are the ladies still on just the organic P? Does anyone have an idea if pink pistils are a genetic or an environmental trait, and if it is a strain thing does anybody know of a strain with pink hairs and smells like fruity pebbles?



i trim off the dead stuff as it dies underneath. i'm still feeding them bloom. my pistils used to turn pink when i used floralisious.




Rtoke said:


> Hey Fdd.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a grow like this cause my season coming up soon !! so i will turn up the ground like you did and add horse manure, sheep manure, blood and bone, pea straw, lime, seaweed, top soil and compost. all manure is 6 months composted !!
> 
> ...



sounds good to me.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i trim off the dead stuff as it dies underneath. i'm still feeding them bloom. my pistils used to turn pink when i used floralisious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im worried it will burn the roots tho aye !!!!!

And sweet grow dude, rep for ya 1000% !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

looks like everything is going to ripen at once, damnit. i thought i'd have a few trimmed by now. i have 1 ice cream plant, dried and jarred. the rest are really close, but not quite there. i'm contemplating chopping a few early, just to get a head start. i just haven't been able to convince myself that it's worth it, though. i have a grapefruit diesel that got stem rot that is slowly fading as it ripens. i'm gonna work on it a little more today. then i may just go to the lake. it's headed for the 100's again for at least the next 7 days.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like everything is going to ripen at once, damnit. i thought i'd have a few trimmed by now. i have 1 ice cream plant, dried and jarred. the rest are really close, but not quite there. i'm contemplating chopping a few early, just to get a head start. i just haven't been able to convince myself that it's worth it, though. i have a grapefruit diesel that got stem rot that is slowly fading as it ripens. i'm gonna work on it a little more today. then i may just go to the lake. it's headed for the 100's again for at least the next 7 days.


Very nice Faded! Are you not worried about heat stress?...Does heat stress even matter at this stage of flowering?


----------



## someone else (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, looks like you got quite a bit of snow on your buds, despite it being in the 100s there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Very nice Faded! Are you not worried about heat stress?...Does heat stress even matter at this stage of flowering?



heat stress does not hurt anything outside. just make sure they have plenty of water.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> heat stress does not hurt anything outside. just make sure they have plenty of water.


Awesome, thanks for the info!
Have a great time at the lake


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 23, 2010)

does heat stress exist under 120 degrees? i think thats just lack of water. anyways fdd are you creating your own genetics for next season or are you going to experiemnt with other ones


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> does heat stress exist under 120 degrees? i think thats just lack of water. anyways fdd are you creating your own genetics for next season or are you going to experiemnt with other ones


the "cracker jack" turned out PERFECT. i have a few branches seeded. 

the grapefruit diesel X hijack is new. someone is just starting a new grow with 15 of them. it should be amazing as well. 

i had pollen drift so there are random seeds on all my plants. the male was a solid hijack so any seeds found should, in theory, be unpolished diamonds.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice, i rarely ever see grows on here where they leaves are looking that healthy that close to harvest.


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like everything is going to ripen at once, damnit. i thought i'd have a few trimmed by now. i have 1 ice cream plant, dried and jarred. the rest are really close, but not quite there. i'm contemplating chopping a few early, just to get a head start. i just haven't been able to convince myself that it's worth it, though. i have a grapefruit diesel that got stem rot that is slowly fading as it ripens. i'm gonna work on it a little more today. then i may just go to the lake. it's headed for the 100's again for at least the next 7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn I am so jealous of the fact you can blow your whole yard up. I can't wait to have my own house next year, hopefully. shit's popping off fdd2. looking great!


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 23, 2010)

I feel you Faded.
I'm just looking for a reason to snip.
Luckily, I've learned a little patience from this glass blowing, ganja guru I know.
On the upside, clear skies for some time to come.


----------



## shmow52 (Sep 23, 2010)

i am so fucking jealous of you...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the "cracker jack" turned out PERFECT. i have a few branches seeded.
> 
> the grapefruit diesel X hijack is new. someone is just starting a new grow with 15 of them. it should be amazing as well.
> 
> i had pollen drift so there are random seeds on all my plants. the male was a solid hijack so any seeds found should, in theory, be unpolished diamonds.



Haha well deserved suprises i say. good to see you can appreciate your strains as well as you do. i feel awful waisting a season to seeded hermaphroditic plants.


----------



## BadAndy (Sep 24, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> Read the thread - he does all of the trimming by himself with a pair of fiskars.


 
ty but I didnt ask about trimming i was trying to answer someone elses question from my own experience. If thats not allowed in someone elses thread just let me know. (no sarcasm I really dont know)

what i did ask was if he cut down his plant in stages to help mature the lower pieces as he trims the tops.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Nice, i rarely ever see grows on here where they leaves are looking that healthy that close to harvest.


I agree totally man. My plants are yellowing as the ripen and most I have seen are. Must be some great shit in your soil. Your plants look amazing.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 25, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> Haha well deserved suprises i say. good to see you can appreciate your strains as well as you do. i feel awful waisting a season to seeded hermaphroditic plants.


is the inference here that fdd's plants went hermi and pollenated themselves? haha to mock?? 

he had a pre selected male that he used for pollen earlier in the season. there are pictures several pages back.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Sep 26, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> is the inference here that fdd's plants went hermi and pollenated themselves? haha to mock??
> 
> he had a pre selected male that he used for pollen earlier in the season. there are pictures several pages back.


ummm? i was talking about my plants. theyre hermaphrodites.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 26, 2010)

may i get a few shots of the hh , and a guesstimation on harvest been eyeballing 4 an 11 outdoor . as always vry healthy and green girlz .


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> may i get a few shots of the hh , and a guesstimation on harvest been eyeballing 4 an 11 outdoor . as always vry healthy and green girlz .


i don't have pics right now but it was the last one to start flowering. i say the first of nov for it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

started harvesting today. working on the grapefruit diesel first. it looks perfect though i don't have specific pics of it right now. my wife and i got 1 plant done today. we could only work until midday because it was 107 here today. 


i just snapped some quick night shots.


----------



## petersparker (Sep 28, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## NickelOneNone (Sep 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pictures always calm things, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Can i ask why you ahve that white net stretched across the top of the plants?
im just curiouse thanks!


----------



## NickelOneNone (Sep 28, 2010)

oh yea and BEAUTIFUL garden LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

NickelOneNone said:


> Can i ask why you ahve that white net stretched across the top of the plants?
> im just curiouse thanks!


it is supporting everything.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Sep 28, 2010)

I trimmed today to
shitty job but I don't have a field of six footers
you need to hit up home depo and get some helpers 
but great grow champ


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 28, 2010)

Lookin good man; yeah it's going to be hot as hell the next few days. Hope the trimming goes well.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

holey moley!! I always love night shots. they look beautiful!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> started harvesting today. working on the grapefruit diesel first. it looks perfect though i don't have specific pics of it right now. my wife and i got 1 plant done today. we could only work until midday because it was 107 here today.
> 
> 
> i just snapped some quick night shots.
> ...


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 28, 2010)

hell yea man congrats! got ur hands full now!


----------



## feva (Sep 28, 2010)

damn i guess im gonna have to wait awhile for that sherlock. you gonna be trimming forever. great job man they look fn amazing.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Sep 28, 2010)

The first cut, gotta be loving that considering all the stuff you've gone through this year, congrats. Good job man.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats on another notch in your belt FDD. Man that is one magnificent grow. Wish I were there to help you trim that up; I'd help you for free.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn Fdd! Those colas are phaty-bom-batty!
Congrats on harvesting! Lovely time of year


----------



## N!pples (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome! Good luck on the Trim and congrats on the finish!!!!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## someone else (Sep 28, 2010)

THOSE are buds.

Can't wait to see the shed/room with these beauties hanging everywhere.

Speechless.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mad props for getting some amazing bud even with the adversity. Nice work man These buds look huge, should be a fat yeild from this one for sure.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

it was 106 again today. got 2 plants done, outta 22, in 2 days. i have no idea on what my yield will be. i should have a better idea in a few days once some of this is dry.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 28, 2010)

SEXY! oh & +rep for the PM answer.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 28, 2010)

damn those things are huge... it takes a whole day per plant... that is just nuts...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

nathenking said:


> damn those things are huge... it takes a whole day per plant... that is just nuts...


we're getting in about 4 and a half hours before it gets too hot out.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 28, 2010)

you are going to have so much hash... 

have you ever had this big of a season in the past?? this grow kicks the ass off of your last few years that i have been watching


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 29, 2010)

Mad rep for you fdd! I just harvested my first plant and it took me about 8 hrs to get it cleaned up. I never thought it would be this time consuming but it is worth it! Just wanted to tell ya that I appriciate what growers like you do! Hope all goes well on your next 20 trees! LOL GL brotha!


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Sep 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> started harvesting today. working on the grapefruit diesel first. it looks perfect though i don't have specific pics of it right now. my wife and i got 1 plant done today. we could only work until midday because it was 107 here today.
> 
> 
> i just snapped some quick night shots.


*I'm still lurking fdd, amazing pics up. Any speculation on final cured weight yet?*


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 30, 2010)

43lb just a guess


----------



## dinobelly (Sep 30, 2010)

a fuckload.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

does it really matter?


----------



## dirrtyd (Sep 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> does it really matter?


At this point it dont I got a boatload and I have been just chopping two plants for two days as you say before it gets to hot. dirrtyd


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 30, 2010)

FDD

You did a good job with those dug up plants. Buds are loooking heavy. I know what you mean about the heat although it only got 106 once here it was blazing. Slow and steady like you do always. I still have some strains firming up but most of the other strains are done. We'll hook up when I come up.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn, fdd! You got a whole buncha' badass smoke, brah! 

I got popped and had to abandon all my outside girls. Glad someones had a good summer! Congrats on a fuckin' badass harvest, this year, man!


----------



## phyzix (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking excellent


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

someone reached over the top of my carport last night and ripped off the top of one of my plants. being that there is only way to get to the area where it was done from, it's pretty obvious who did it. the worst part about it is, i heard them do it. i was laying there when i heard a very distinct "SNAP". i jumped up and shone the light around but didn't fully investigate. i could have caught them red handed. it's actually best i didn't. 


4 big plants down. 17.5 more to go.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> someone reached over the top of my carport last night and ripped off the top of one of my plants. being that there is only way to get to the area where it was done from, it's pretty obvious who did it. the worst part about it is, i heard them do it. i was laying there when i heard a very distinct "SNAP". i jumped up and shone the light around but didn't fully investigate. i could have caught them red handed. it's actually best i didn't.
> 
> 
> 4 big plants down. 17.5 more to go.



*Sounds like someone's car needs a visit from the claw hammer fairy.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

i'm gonna call it a "learning experience" and move on. this is a first for me so i guess it's about time i add some security. motion lights would be a good start. 

i can't believe how obvious it is. and for some reason they won't answer their phone.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> someone reached over the top of my carport last night and ripped off the top of one of my plants.


 _*Fuckin' scavengers!!!*_


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna call it a "learning experience" and move on. this is a first for me so i guess it's about time i add some security. motion lights would be a good start.
> 
> i can't believe how obvious it is. and for some reason they won't answer their phone.


*

you're a bit more diplomatic than i am about that situation. i would definitely make it a learning experience... 

for the cowards who couldn't even bother knocking on your door and offering to help trim for the day as a barter...

then again, pot's not worth going to prison over. headlines would read 
MEDICAL MARlJUANA GROWER ASSAULTS NEIGHBOR OVER DRUG DISPUTE*


----------



## mygirls (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna call it a "learning experience" and move on. this is a first for me so i guess it's about time i add some security. motion lights would be a good start.
> 
> i can't believe how obvious it is. and for some reason they won't answer their phone.


i remember some one saying they had nothing to worry about.. that sucks.. see if you would of had cameras upyou could of went over to there house waved the picture in front of them as you were landing a richt cross on there nose.. but like u said live and learn.. good luck with this situation and happy harvest


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

mygirls said:


> i remember some one saying they had nothing to worry about.. that sucks.. see if you would of had cameras upyou could of went over to there house waved the picture in front of them as you were landing a richt cross on there nose.. but like u said live and learn.. good luck with this situation and happy harvest


2 ounces lost to a thieving neighbor is NOTHING to worry about.

in my book anyways. 


and hitting them does what again? 


do you see me being even the slightest bothered? i'm not. kinda excited a little if anything.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Oct 1, 2010)

not cool that he took it but ya have to admit ya been teasing him by stinking up his yard for the last month or more, nice job on the plants


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> not cool that he took it but ya have to admit ya been teasing him by stinking up his yard for the last month or more, nice job on the plants


we are in this grow together. i owe them weed still. all they had to do was make a phone call. "got anything ready yet?"


rape my wife because she has a low cut shirt on. 

where do you people get raised?

j/k


----------



## wiseguy316 (Oct 1, 2010)

that was rough,, good one.


----------



## sparkabowl (Oct 1, 2010)

Gorgeous grow! That brought a tear to my eye and drool to my lips. Nice attitude with the neighbor too, at least you are playing by "the rules."


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think its a good move, Keep your eye on the big picture. Added security is never a bad idea though.
Just curious, do you think it was that loud mouthed drunk?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> that was rough,, good one.




hehehhehe


the thing that gets me the most is how obvious it is. that's really the only thing bothering me. that they would think i would be so dumb not to figure it out. 

they are seriously lucky that i didn't catch them. we live on a dead end street and everyone here knows everyone. the last thing anyone wants around here is a thief. i'd love to have to out them.


gonna go take some pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I think its a good move, Keep your eye on the big picture. Added security is never a bad idea though.
> Just curious, do you think it was that loud mouthed drunk?


pretty much. whoever it was came thru at the gate between our yards.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 1, 2010)

Man FDD you should consider moving and changing your phone number. lol

Between the thieving neighbors and your friends who drop by unannounced to look at your garden you got your hands full.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Man FDD you should consider moving and changing your phone number. lol
> 
> Between the thieving neighbors and your friends who drop by unannounced to look at your garden you got your hands full.



i thought i got rid of them all. just as i was trying to relax after a 12 hour day yesterday my buddy sends me a text saying he wants to come by. i replied with, and i quote "you can come by in nov". he called and left me a drawn out voice mail about how "i was being a dick and i really hurt his feelings". this is a whole different dude. wtf is with all these dudes and their "feelings"? i called him nancy and told him to stfu. he's all butt hurt. who knows what he'll do. most likely he'll call me in nov.


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 1, 2010)

i'd call you,  hahahaha


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 1, 2010)

FDD- security is a plus but adding motion lights to an area which has buds doesnt seem to be a good idea to me. especially with all the little critters you got running around out there, might be setting that light off all the time.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i thought i got rid of them all. just as i was trying to relax after a 12 hour day yesterday my buddy sends me a text saying he wants to come by. i replied with, and i quote "you can come by in nov". he called and left me a drawn out voice mail about how "i was being a dick and i really hurt his feelings". this is a whole different dude. wtf is with all these dudes and their "feelings"? i called him nancy and told him to stfu. he's all butt hurt. who knows what he'll do. most likely he'll call me in nov.


lofl! dats real though!


----------



## WWShadow (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish I had FDD's security problem!! But that's a pretty crappy thing for a neighbor to do. I try to look out for my neighbors & hope they return the favor.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 1, 2010)

its funny how friends r nice 2 have until there not .


----------



## johnwashburnx30 (Oct 1, 2010)

the funniest thing on here is how everyone just sucks fdd's ass. damn man. reminds me of being in highschool and all those weener kids who would suck up to the cool kid. dont you guys have any self respect? lol it reminds me of this place i used to work where the guys would all suck up to the supervisor. fdd, let me lick ur balls, please man. im serious i love u.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you sure they got the plant top? I mean, this is like breaking a rope. It might still be there since you were right on top of things with the flashlight. I bet they won't do that again, knowing you are sleeping out there watching things.


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 1, 2010)

lets see some harvest shots man!!


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 1, 2010)

sonofnothing said:


> lets see some harvest shots man!!


Yes, I'd like to see some as well when you have the time FDD


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Oct 1, 2010)

Not to rub it in, but my neighbor has been helping with trimming, him and his girl. He's also a patient. He put in 12 hours with me today, his girl 8 and about 32 total since wednesday, between them. 

Wanna borrow my neighbor?


----------



## Steadmanclan (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i thought i got rid of them all. just as i was trying to relax after a 12 hour day yesterday my buddy sends me a text saying he wants to come by. i replied with, and i quote "you can come by in nov". he called and left me a drawn out voice mail about how "i was being a dick and i really hurt his feelings". this is a whole different dude. wtf is with all these dudes and their "feelings"? i called him nancy and told him to stfu. he's all butt hurt. who knows what he'll do. most likely he'll call me in nov.


i was gonna build a treehouse in the hashplant haze in july.. you never would have gotten me to leave.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

i spoke with some of my neighbors. they swear they have no idea what's up. upon extensive investigation i can see one spot where a stranger may be able to slip in. i found a few leaves in a pile where they may have ducked down when i shone the light. whoever did it was very quiet about. i tried to retrace their steps and i can get to the carport but it has a wall on one side. to be able to reach over the wall and get to the center of the plant to break the main stalk they had to reach waaaaay out there. whoever it was had ninja like skills. except they forgot to bring clippers. #1 rule in pot thievery is to always bring some pruning shears. that shit doesn't just break right off. unless you take the whole branch.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 1, 2010)

Bummer man, still think it was the neighbor? Or just a random? Sucks either way... A couple more weeks and then everything will be locked up in the house


----------



## dinobelly (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't seen too many growers do half as well as Fdd..... Can you do better? or are you just talking out of your ass??





johnwashburnx30 said:


> the funniest thing on here is how everyone just sucks fdd's ass. damn man. reminds me of being in highschool and all those weener kids who would suck up to the cool kid. dont you guys have any self respect? lol it reminds me of this place i used to work where the guys would all suck up to the supervisor. fdd, let me lick ur balls, please man. im serious i love u.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Bummer man, still think it was the neighbor? Or just a random? Sucks either way... A couple more weeks and then everything will be locked up in the house


at this point i honestly have no idea. i do have a 1 million candle powered spotlight though. fucking thing is lighting up half the sky. i don't know if i'm scaring people or calling them in.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to have one of those when I lived on my ranch in Lincoln, the flashlight lit up a huge part of the field and all the sheep would look at it like, "WTF?" 

Good news is it should be so bright it will blind another intruder until you get to him, lol.


----------



## Xiphos (Oct 1, 2010)

So much for the "secret garden".. get a motion sensor light thats green.. and fire some guns god damnit that'll keep 'em away! Barbed wire.. bear traps.. attack dogs.. helicopters.. sonar.. infrared gogs..


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 2, 2010)

Xiphos said:


> So much for the "secret garden".. get a motion sensor light thats green.. and fire some guns god damnit that'll keep 'em away! Barbed wire.. bear traps.. attack dogs.. helicopters.. sonar.. infrared gogs..


Why not just get a gate motion sensor for areas where accesss could be crossed. That way a buzzer or another alarm sounds when the beam is crossed. Catch them in the act. They will be back and you will be ready


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 2, 2010)

brazen fucker...its really that hard to grow your own and get a million times the satisfaction huh?

you just going to keep a closer eye on their entry point or plan on fortifying the forest?


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah you can definitely /feel/ the thieves lurking about.

last night I was up at 1AM then 3AM to my dog barking.


at 3am I got fed up and said "walkin around at fuckin 3AM . . . if I have to come out here again it WONT be with the spotlight!"

no more dog barking after that .


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 2, 2010)

I like to rack one into the chamber nice and loud when my dog starts to bark


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 2, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> I haven't seen too many growers do half as well as Fdd..... Can you do better? or are you just talking out of your ass??


*Judging by this post from a few months ago, I'd say he's talking shit because he's jealous he will get shitty small buds while other's are harvesting trees. When he could have just come in and kept his come catcher shut and learned. Wouldn't surprise me if he pulled less in the whole grow than most of us are getting in a top cola. Good luck smoking your ditch weed bro.  *



johnwashburnx30 said:


> im in the 5th week of flowering now, and my buds look small to me. im worried that if they only go for 4 more weeks i wont get very much yield.
> they are also very sativa dominant. and i was told that sativas sometimes flowering longer.
> 
> ive also been told the last few weeks they really pack on girth and sise.
> ...


----------



## potpimp (Oct 2, 2010)

FDD, don't fuck with the ninjas!!  ...unless you have a paintball gun, airsoft weapon or attack cat.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 2, 2010)

you can borrow this...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you can borrow this...


yeah. kill my neighbor in the middle of my pot farm. 

fucking brilliant. 


guns and growing in cali = additional felony charges

how many people have _you_ shot?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

i have gone out there three times now with 2 different people and tried to get to the top of the plant that was taken. i climbed the tree i leaned out as far as i can and i still can't reach it. there were 4 small side buds that were attempted to be stolen first. the branches were broken but they couldn't get the bud to rip off. i saw these small side branches first. there were 4 broken branches and only 3 buds. 1 bud was missing. this is what caught my attention. i may have never noticed the top was missing otherwise. i went back and looked at video to see what was gone. that was when i saw the top missing. 

so, ... i can't get to the top from the tree and if i were in the tree and i was reaching for the smaller side buds i would have to reach past 10 other buds first so i know they were reaching from the other direction. i cannot reach the top from the tree and i would not have tried to taken those side buds from the tree.

the only logic way i can see it working is by using some type of step ladder. i brought my 4 footer out and put it next to the tree on the backside of the canopy. right at the gate to the neighbors yard. when i climb the ladder and reach over the first thing i get to is the 4 small broken side branches. when i climb to the top step and reach out and can get a perfect grip on the main stalk. 

whoever did it, brought a ladder with them.  

my neighbors are gone for the weekend. when they get back i want to tape a branch with a flag on it to the top of my plant where the missing top is. then i want to ask them to show me how they would get the flag. until they can show me a logical way then my suspicion will lie where it does.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 2, 2010)

it's all in the details.
Silly rabbits!


----------



## vertise (Oct 2, 2010)

im not one for taking a life for a plant. Yes they are on your property but the castle laws are not very friendly to gun owners.


----------



## NoobgrowerLbc (Oct 2, 2010)

You should get a security camera and aim it on the side were the plants are being pinched put the camera high and have it face the plants on the edge of the fence so they cant complain about privacy. Make it visible so they know you aint fucking around anymore by having a camera visible at them but not pointing at thier side.And when you see a hand coomimg out of the fence you can use it to sue or atleast get them into some deep shit for stealing prescribed medication.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 2, 2010)

just think about it man, it was a sasquatch. he heard you were budding out and came to get a branch. hes probably back in the hills, puffing up. maybe his sasquatch lady likes bomb weed, and he knew where to go. its kinda flattering really, having your weed ripped off by sasqautch. probably got him layed, thus increasing the chances of a future sasqautches. there has got to be an award for that or something. i would nominate you for sure, bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> just think about it man, it was a sasquatch. he heard you were budding out and came to get a branch. hes probably back in the hills, puffing up. maybe his sasquatch lady likes bomb weed, and he knew where to go. its kinda flattering really, having your weed ripped off by sasqautch. probably got him layed, thus increasing the chances of a future sasqautches. there has got to be an award for that or something. i would nominate you for sure, bro.


that's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Try a night vision game camera, proof is in the picture..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

Hodgegrown said:


> Try a night vision game camera, proof is in the picture..


i have one.

wouldn't do much good now.


i got everything under control.


----------



## Antny420 (Oct 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have one.
> 
> wouldn't do much good now.
> 
> ...


Its never under control untill lives get taken


----------



## I dont know (Oct 3, 2010)

Antny420 said:


> *Its never under control untill lives get taken*


hahahaha thats funny


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm over it. can we all move along now? 




[video=youtube;gBLqKympEtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBLqKympEtI[/video]


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 3, 2010)

FDD- great video with great sound track!


----------



## Noballs (Oct 3, 2010)

Your one talented mellow guy! What song was on the vid? Plus rep for your patience with the rippers!


----------



## Wheeler man (Oct 3, 2010)

Beautiful,Beautiful!!!! Really dig the tunes.Perfect for a cloudy Sunday morning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

Noballs said:


> Your one talented mellow guy! What song was on the vid? Plus rep for your patience with the rippers!



i blew it again and didn't copy the name or artist. it's off of youtubes playlist. i could have sworn it was in the country and folk section but i can't find it.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 3, 2010)

You have tents for your tents haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

phyzix said:


> You have tents for your tents haha


livin' large.


----------



## California Buds (Oct 3, 2010)

My cat lays right under my plants too 
Your plants are standing tall and proud. Makes me want to go tie up my girls a little better.

Amazing grow.


----------



## Noballs (Oct 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i blew it again and didn't copy the name or artist. it's off of youtubes playlist. i could have sworn it was in the country and folk section but i can't find it.


Thats OK anytime I want to hear that song I'll just watch your vid!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice vid! cant wait to here your yeild


----------



## Subtlechaos (Oct 3, 2010)

Lookin' fuckin' badass, fdd. 

Man, I cant wait till they pass _*THIS BILL,*_ so I can grow without worries, man.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 4, 2010)

you must rent a home or 2 to dry all this in, i cant imagine a closet would do...


----------



## woobystein (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd sacrifice one of my testicles to be surrounded in all that knodgery, and that is not an exaggeration.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good fdd. You have us beat but out 11 aren't doing too bad. Hand trimming all of it. You must be a man of patience.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 4, 2010)

ever sat around back in the day and say things like," one day i'm gonna have as much pot as i want to smoke!" i think that you are at that point. seems the yard is growing smaller every year. i didn't a single empty pot or vessel lying about the yard. they were all full, regardless of size. 

I'm wondering what this years toy will be? last year you wanted the viper truck, whats it gonna be this year? the viper motorcycle?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> ever sat around back in the day and say things like," one day i'm gonna have as much pot as i want to smoke!" i think that you are at that point. seems the yard is growing smaller every year. i didn't a single empty pot or vessel lying about the yard. they were all full, regardless of size.
> 
> I'm wondering what this years toy will be? last year you wanted the viper truck, whats it gonna be this year? the viper motorcycle?



jet pack,  http://www.martinjetpack.com/

fuckers are too scared to fly their own jetpack. 

give me that thing. i'll fly it.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Oct 4, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> you must rent a home or 2 to dry all this in, i cant imagine a closet would do...


Thebuds get the house he stays in the tent.


----------



## 420progro (Oct 4, 2010)

The best security item i have ever bought, is an as seen on tv product called "Driveway patrol". basically what they are is wireless motion detectors that you can setup everywhere and they work really really well. i caught a ripper last night just as he was getting into my garden and kneeling down, and guess what he got to the back of the head and then his back as he ran away. half a hopper of paintballs full auto. i bought 3 of them and you can use one monitoring unit for all the motion sensors.



edit. i bought mine here cheap. http://www.as-seen-on-tv-products.ws/store/driveway-patrol-motion-detector-elia48-p-38.html?gclid=CLLg34D7uqQCFcHY5wodaC-4yQ


----------



## Noballs (Oct 4, 2010)

Too cool!(To the pilot "hey buddy how did it ride?" Pilot "WHAT HUH?")


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 4, 2010)

420progro said:


> The best security item i have ever bought, is an as seen on tv product called "Driveway patrol". basically what they are is wireless motion detectors that you can setup everywhere and they work really really well. i caught a ripper last night just as he was getting into my garden and kneeling down, and guess what he got to the back of the head and then his back as he ran away. half a hopper of paintballs full auto. i bought 3 of them and you can use one monitoring unit for all the motion sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> edit. i bought mine here cheap. http://www.as-seen-on-tv-products.ws/store/driveway-patrol-motion-detector-elia48-p-38.html?gclid=CLLg34D7uqQCFcHY5wodaC-4yQ



hahaha unload on those fuckers. bet you could hear him crying all the way home, nothing like taking a few paintballs to the dome...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

420progro said:


> The best security item i have ever bought, is an as seen on tv product called "Driveway patrol". basically what they are is wireless motion detectors that you can setup everywhere and they work really really well. i caught a ripper last night just as he was getting into my garden and kneeling down, and guess what he got to the back of the head and then his back as he ran away. half a hopper of paintballs full auto. i bought 3 of them and you can use one monitoring unit for all the motion sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> edit. i bought mine here cheap. http://www.as-seen-on-tv-products.ws/store/driveway-patrol-motion-detector-elia48-p-38.html?gclid=CLLg34D7uqQCFcHY5wodaC-4yQ



good tips.


----------



## 420progro (Oct 4, 2010)

it felt so good to catch the fucker in action  and make him pay for his sins on the spot! if you've never been shot by a paintball gun before let me tell you it hurts and leaves a bit of a welt depending on the fps.


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 4, 2010)

how are you allowed to grow so many plants in cali legali


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> how are you allowed to grow so many plants in cali legali


voters choice.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 5, 2010)

Figured I would save everyone the time and convert it for you but *here's a link for the mp3 of that song* I stripped it from the video for you. No signup, no software no money no virus just click download now



littlegrower2004 said:


> FDD- great video with great sound track!





Noballs said:


> Your one talented mellow guy! What song was on the vid? Plus rep for your patience with the rippers!





fdd2blk said:


> i blew it again and didn't copy the name or artist. it's off of youtubes playlist. i could have sworn it was in the country and folk section but i can't find it.





Noballs said:


> Thats OK anytime I want to hear that song I'll just watch your vid!


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 5, 2010)

your lucky i could only grow 9 but fuck it


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 5, 2010)

mr geelugs are you the guy on youtube if so bs im your biggest fan bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> your lucky i could only grow 9 but fuck it


if you are in cali you can grow as many as you need. i only have 30.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Oct 5, 2010)

420progro said:


> The best security item i have ever bought, is an as seen on tv product called "Driveway patrol". basically what they are is wireless motion detectors that you can setup everywhere and they work really really well. i caught a ripper last night just as he was getting into my garden and kneeling down, and guess what he got to the back of the head and then his back as he ran away. half a hopper of paintballs full auto. i bought 3 of them and you can use one monitoring unit for all the motion sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> edit. i bought mine here cheap. http://www.as-seen-on-tv-products.ws/store/driveway-patrol-motion-detector-elia48-p-38.html?gclid=CLLg34D7uqQCFcHY5wodaC-4yQ


Do you just keep the thing that alerts you on your person or close to you all the time? is the alert sound loud?


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> jet pack,  http://www.martinjetpack.com/
> 
> fuckers are too scared to fly their own jetpack.
> 
> give me that thing. i'll fly it.


i always dreamed of a jet pack. you would be able to do so much. like being able to access a third dimension. you could do good, or you could do evil. smoking a blundt and flying a jetpack would be the shit! where is the sign up? where does the line begin? lets get this thing into production.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 5, 2010)

LMAO "only 30". Man, that must be nice. That is so cool about the paintball gun 420progro; great story! I just wish you could have frozen them. 

FDD, my shoulders and neck are killing me from 6 hours of trimming yesterday. I can't imagine how you do it. I guess if I had 30 trees I would have refined my technique a lot more and paced myself, but I'm moving to Cali, leaving this Saturday (insert happy dance here) so I had to get my stuff done.


----------



## 420progro (Oct 5, 2010)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Do you just keep the thing that alerts you on your person or close to you all the time? is the alert sound loud?


I keep the unit on a chair beside my bed with a huge mag light and my paintball gun. it has a low and high setting. i keep it on low its still loud as hell.


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 5, 2010)

OH MY GOD GET THE JETPACK!!
that thing would be so much fun


----------



## dinobelly (Oct 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> jet pack,  http://www.martinjetpack.com/
> 
> fuckers are too scared to fly their own jetpack.
> 
> give me that thing. i'll fly it.


Looks like they're going to go for somewhere between $86,000 & $100,000 - that's actually close to doable.....& totally worth it.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 5, 2010)

420progro said:


> it felt so good to catch the fucker in action  and make him pay for his sins on the spot! if you've never been shot by a paintball gun before let me tell you it hurts and leaves a bit of a welt depending on the fps.


yeah mate i was a big time paint baller, power to ya for putting it to his face. sounds like time for him to repent!!


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 5, 2010)

thats 30 dam i taught there was more then that and i am in cali


----------



## dinobelly (Oct 6, 2010)

I wish I had your set of circumstances, Fdd.

Even that one top getting clipped is trivial compared to what some people deal with. Think about it, Fdd is in the right geographic location, the right climactic location, the right neighborhood, the right philosophy, and the time do this, all the right circumstances. This, is the American dream. Maybe that's why people get so uptight, jealous, and pissy. Fdd is one cool-ass cat. I'm moving to the bay area in the next couple years and would really like to know this guy. 

I could learn some shit from a guy like you.

That is all. -BGK


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 6, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> i always dreamed of a jet pack. you would be able to do so much. like being able to access a third dimension. you could do good, or you could do evil. smoking a blundt and flying a jetpack would be the shit! where is the sign up? where does the line begin? lets get this thing into production.


Shit all he has to do to access the 3rd Dimension is call me, she's looking fatter everyday


----------



## wheezer (Oct 6, 2010)

I had to read quite a few pages to get caught back up on what's happening. FDD, you are handling your situation just the way you should IMO, I think you have your head screwed on strait all the way, and that's why you have what you have. Itt takes mad patients to deal with all the things we have to deal with to pull off grows the size of ours. I just started cutting down some things yesterday, and have a few hands helpng, plus I broke down this year and got a Trim reaper to help the time consumption and it is helping ALOT! I know what you mean about trimming it all by hand, as that's the way we've done ours for the last 5 years, but this year I just don't have the time. We still have to hand trim the big stuff off, put it in the trimmer, and touch it up a little after, but it still cuts our time in at least half. Anyway, mad respect to you for your efforts!!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone - Do you think it is best to cut at base and hang the plant whole or to hang by individual branches? And any op's on a "staggering harvest"? Like just harvesting buds when each has reached desired maturity


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 6, 2010)

wrong thread sacredherb


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 6, 2010)

how'd they do through that storm last night fdd?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 6, 2010)

sonofnothing said:


> wrong thread sacredherb


Kind of, but not really. Fdd is in the harvest phase and I would like to know if he prefers hanging branches or tiny cuttings to hanging up the whole plant and why he has attained that opinion. I have read Fdd's Harvest tutorial. And I still would like to know more of a detail of your personal harvest process and drying and curing. But thank you for your micromanaging son of nothing. Also, Fdd, do you find that drying in ac sucks out too much moisture too quickly? If so, do you use a humidifier? :


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 6, 2010)

And did you feed them only the metaorganics bloom until last 7-14 days for flush?


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 6, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Anyone - Do you think...


sorry herb, it sounded more like a question directed to the general public.. and if you read FDDs tutorial on how to harvest, don't you think he'd just point you there?


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 6, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Anyone - Do you think it is best to cut at base and hang the plant whole or to hang by individual branches? And any op's on a "staggering harvest"? Like just harvesting buds when each has reached desired maturity



Actually yes wrong thread. This is what you're looking for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

busy as fuck. then PG&E shows up, .................


he INSISTED on coming back or he would NOT turn the gas back on. i made sure when i put up my gate to put it behind all the meters so nobody would have any reason to go past it. we had a leaking gas meter and after he replaced it with a new one he saw "open flow". i told him it was the pilot lights on my stove but he said he had to physically see it. he tried to pull me aside to talk to me but i wasn't having it. finally he just comes right out and says "i've seen A LOT of pot farms this week". so i let in take him, back and show him the stove. he caught glimpse of a few small plants in pots and assured me "that's nothing". he didn't see the whole garden and he didn't see anything inside. 

when he first rolled up my mother-in-law met him at the meter. the first thing he said was "you sure you have a leak because all i smell is skunk". he told me they aren't allowed to work with law enforcement when it comes to reporting grows. he said his job is too valuable to steal anything and they don't get involved because they don't want growers coming back to hunt them down. they said they try to just ignore and move on. unless it violates codes. they still have to do their job. 



some days we kick ass, others it seems we get nothing done. a lot happened today but so far i have only filled 2 strings. i have indoor coming in now as well.


----------



## khm916 (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking good. Do you do a wet weight?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

khm916 said:


> Looking good. Do you do a wet weight?


wet weight of what? 

and who would weigh it wet? 



i can look at it and tell you pretty much what it weighs. most likely i won't though.


----------



## RDGgreenthumb (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet. Looks fantastic


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 6, 2010)

damn lookin empty in that yard now! lol u can def. tell u doin some work


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn man, close call with the pg&e guy, but thats cool he didn't have a problem with it or anything.
Jeez you've got a TON of trimming to do....but I'm sure you're aware of this....

...and yeah I find it weird that some people see what weight they have when the buds are still wet....who smokes wet herb??


----------



## Steadmanclan (Oct 7, 2010)

my neck, back, and hands go out to you...

you have soooo much work to do


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd u said u have an indoor crop coming in? is this meaning harvested? or clones for next season


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> fdd u said u have an indoor crop coming in? is this meaning harvested? or clones for next season


can't talk about it.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 7, 2010)

oooo i like secrets!


----------



## Slowburn420 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hows that hashplant coming along?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

Slowburn420 said:


> Hows that hashplant coming along?


huge and still ripening. it will be the last to go.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ... some days we kick ass, others it seems we get nothing done. a lot happened today but so far i have only filled 2 strings. i have indoor coming in now as well.  ...


Ya' know, it's fucked up that you got neighbors that steal from ya', when you so obviously could use a little help trimming. They could've tried to earn some free smoke by asking if you need help trimming.

If I lived next to ya'(and if we were cool like that) I'd definitely be offering to help you trim out. I certainly wouldn't be puttin' my hands on shit that doesn't belong to me... Some people go outta' thier way to be bitches.

Congrats again, brah... Your garden has made me jealous again this year...


----------



## cerberus (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> busy as fuck. View attachment 1197854


looks like a fierce protector.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

sonofnothing said:


> sorry herb, it sounded more like a question directed to the general public.. and if you read FDDs tutorial on how to harvest, don't you think he'd just point you there?


Yea it did lol. But anyone's opinions were welcome. And yea he might do that, but i was on this thread and figured since he was in the harvest process i would just post here. 



mrgreenlungz said:


> Actually yes wrong thread. This is what you're looking for.


I have been on that thread several times. Although i didnt post my most recent question on there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

i am taking one plant at a time. i cut just enough to fill the 5 gallon bucket full of branches. i carry it inside and trim it all. when it's empty i go out and cut of some more. when it's all cut off i strip the plant down to the main stalk and rip it out of the ground. then i rake it all smooth and move on to the next one. once i start on a plant i don't start anything else it that one is done.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> And did you feed them only the metaorganics bloom until last 7-14 days for flush?


I will post the other question in his harvest tutorial thread. But the above question remains?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> I will post the other question in his harvest tutorial thread. But the above question remains?



i just bought a jug of fox farms EXTRA strength bloom nutes and a can of beastie bloom. i am loading them up hard with it. i went thru a 3 gallon jug of age old grow and a can of cha ching in the last month as well. they are sucking it all up as fast as i give it to them. any lack of nutes and they start yellowing. i need to feed today.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i am taking one plant at a time. i cut just enough to fill the 5 gallon bucket full of branches. i carry it inside and trim it all. when it's empty i go out and cut of some more. when it's all cut off i strip the plant down to the main stalk and rip it out of the ground. then i rake it all smooth and move on to the next one. once i start on a plant i don't start anything else it that one is done.


 i just realized you replied. What are you stripping when its all cut off, also what do you rake? You cut branches off, then full manicure? Then hang for how long? And do you use a humidifier?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice. And i bet, they are beautiful tree's. i only have two, they are 6-7', they are bagseed, one is ind. dom., and has pink hairs, another is sat. dom., i think and has a ton of perky white hairs in such uniformity and it smells citrus-ish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> i just realized you replied. What are you stripping when its all cut off, also what do you rake? You cut branches off, then full manicure? Then hang for how long? And do you use a humidifier?


are you serious? as if i'm not busy enough. 

i strip off all the "side branches".
i "rake out" all the dirt where the stump was.
i hang it until it's dry. if it's sunny outside it could be 3 to 4 days. if it's foggy i have to start a fire and it can take a week. a fire in the fireplace, to avoid more confusion.
no i do not use a dehumidifier. 

hope this helps.


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i just bought a jug of fox farms EXTRA strength bloom nutes and a can of beastie bloom. i am loading them up hard with it. i went thru a 3 gallon jug of age old grow and a can of cha ching in the last month as well. they are sucking it all up as fast as i give it to them. any lack of nutes and they start yellowing. i need to feed today.


damn you do an all organic grow and them pump them with chemicals at the end? I think the yellowing has to do with the cha-ching/beastie bloomz. cause whenever I use just organic bloom ferts they stay green from the little bits of nitrogen in there and it's more slow released. unless it's in a pot of course, then it still yellows.

Do you always use those high-powered chem's at the end of your grow?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

odbsmydog said:


> damn you do an all organic grow and them pump them with chemicals at the end? I think the yellowing has to do with the cha-ching/beastie bloomz. cause whenever I use just organic bloom ferts they stay green from the little bits of nitrogen in there and it's more slow released. unless it's in a pot of course, then it still yellows.\
> 
> Do you always use those high-powered chem's at the end of your grow?


the yellowing is from LACK OF NUTES.  thought i just stated that. 

i'll use whatever i want.  everyone else does. and it has a cool dinosaur on it. hehehhehehehehe


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> are you serious? as if i'm not busy enough.
> 
> i strip off all the "side branches".
> i "rake out" all the dirt where the stump was.
> ...


So you hang them indoors with the windows open? And you do a full manicure and hang for 4-5 days? Also do you save a small trim before jarring and curing to release terpenes? For that dank smell.



fdd2blk said:


> the yellowing is from LACK OF NUTES.  thought i just stated that.
> 
> i'll use whatever i want.  everyone else does. and it has a cool dinosaur on it. hehehhehehehehe


i thot it was all bullshit? and ive heard that too much phosphorous can slow thc production. How long do u flush for?


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't say you couldnt use anything man, I was just curious if you always used chem's cause you sell it at the clubs and what-not.

I know what yellowing is from, but also when you use chemical nutes at the end it yellows faster. that's why all chemie indoor has super yellowing leaves at the end and if you look at organic indoor like subcools it never yellows

grow more 0-50-30 is the same product as beastie bloomz and you get like 20 times as much cause there isn't a cool dinosaur. you should try that next year. I had to sell all those products for fucking years man and trust me, chemical bloom ferts add to the yellowing at the end, but they also make more of the plants energy go to the buds so it ends up making bigger buds with less fan leaves at the end cause a lot die off from yellowing.

it's weird that you pump them with nutes constantly but you still think the yellowing is lack of nutes. I know some people who dont use any nutrients at all except compost and get 5 pound plants with no yellowing leaves.

Just wanted to know if you always used chem's. still didn't answer.

I get curious about what other people are using cause I worked at the hydro store for so long having to deal with these companies and I know how most of them are all the same damn products with different logos and it's all advertising. whatever though as long as the dinosaur makes your buds chronic that's all that matters!

All I've used for bloom is one quart of age old bloom and then molasses once a week. still havent seen a yellow leaf and started harvesting last night. 


just was wondering about the chems cause days ago you showed me a picture of some chronic finished nugs and you said it was all done with age old, did you use chems last year and the year before too is what I wanted to know...


Shit looks bomb just like every other year man, good job!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> So you hang them indoors with the windows open?
> 
> i thot it was all bullshit? and ive heard that too much phosphorous can slow thc production.



what windows? 



i heard ............................... 


you all think way too hard.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

You indicated that you hang them inside, but that the weather had to do with it? And you do a full manicure and hang for 4-5 days? Do you save a small trim before jarring and curing to release terpenes, for that dank smell? 
You said everything besides organic nitrogen and phosp. is BS. How long do u flush for?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> You indicated that you hang them inside, but that the weather had to do with it? And you do a full manicure and hang for 4-5 days? Do you save a small trim before jarring and curing to release terpenes, for that dank smell?
> You said everything besides organic nitrogen and phosp. is BS. How long do u flush for?



wtf is with all the questions? you're killing me here. 
you've been here 2 years.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

I am well informed and versed on how to grow and post harvest processes, etc. I am just trying to figure out what you meant by what you said and what someone with a high quality garden and a large harvest does.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> I am well informed and versed on how to grow and post harvest processes, etc. I am just trying to figure out what you meant by what you said and what someone with a high quality garden and a large harvest does.



"hang it until it's dry."

what's to figure out?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

You have harvested some so far, how long were they flushed for? Do you do a full wet manicure? and you hang for 4-5 days, where? 
3 one word replies.


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 7, 2010)

Jesus and I get the brick wall smilie for my question? lol. HE HANGS IT UNTIL ITS READY TO GO INTO JARS. he said he manicures the whole plant wet before moving to the next one. I dunno about the flushing. still though just read his posts and it answers all the questions your are asking.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

Humidity takes a huge roll in the drying and end product!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 7, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Humidity takes a huge roll in the drying and end product!


annnnd thats y he said depending on the weather outside....if its sunny 3-4days and if its foggy...usually high humidity he lights a fire in the firplace and can take a week...the fireplaces lowers humidty and also raises temps a bit inside but more importantly he does this to reduce humidity...correct me if im wrong


----------



## crazygetup (Oct 7, 2010)

FDD2BLK!

You've done it again! 
I like your Zen approach to gardening.
I use what I like when I like until it's done and ripe.
Probably do your kidneys in from all that Advil you'll need from trimming.

Well done
Peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

I LOL'd reading your thread this morning fdd. for a minute there it was like you were on the hot seat or something


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 7, 2010)

hahaha seriously man, there were questions flying all over the place like it was their job 
your shit is bomb man, I have no questions with the way you make it happen


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i am taking one plant at a time. i cut just enough to fill the 5 gallon bucket full of branches. i carry it inside and trim it all. when it's empty i go out and cut of some more. when it's all cut off i strip the plant down to the main stalk and rip it out of the ground. then i rake it all smooth and move on to the next one. once i start on a plant i don't start anything else it that one is done.


I like this process. I just have been cutting a couple large branches at a time and then stripping, trimming..then on to the next branch, but I like the bucket idea and just cutting off smaller branches. Sounds like you got a sweet and clean system down though. I likey  
As for the crazy friggen questions man, all I can do is LMAO. Sounds like an interogation sometimes. Nice work, more rep comming your way when I can.
Peace


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> annnnd thats y he said depending on the weather outside....if its sunny 3-4days and if its foggy...usually high humidity he lights a fire in the firplace and can take a week...the fireplaces lowers humidty and also raises temps a bit inside but more importantly he does this to reduce humidity...correct me if im wrong


Uhhhh and thats why i was asking if he drys indoors or outdoors



KingIV20 said:


> hahaha seriously man, there were questions flying all over the place like it was their job
> your shit is bomb man, I have no questions with the way you make it happen


Questions only to gather different methods and learn new practices



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I LOL'd reading your thread this morning fdd. for a minute there it was like you were on the hot seat or something


 he was lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2010)

stopping for homemade tacos. 



been working on the big biddy early for 2 days now. looks like it may be a 2 pounder.


----------



## RDGgreenthumb (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the yellowing is from LACK OF NUTES.  thought i just stated that.
> 
> i'll use whatever i want.  everyone else does. and it has a cool dinosaur on it. hehehhehehehehe


love that dino!


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like it may be a 2 pounder.


Nice work man! thats definitely something to be proud of


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

What he said^^


----------



## Dubious06 (Oct 7, 2010)

Truly an inspiring grow, gives a small time grower something to dream about. I love me some tacos. Cheers fdd.


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 7, 2010)

let me just bump my post count here....

now do you like to harvest during the waxing crescent moon, because it makes the plant pump out loads of resins? and my plants are purple can you help?


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 7, 2010)

like, i read your tutorial on how to harvest like fifteen fucking times. i'm pretty well educated in the growing and harvesting process.. im just wondering, how exactly do you hang your plants. do you use clothes pins or do you trim them first with 6" fiskars... sorry, ill stop now...

but seriously man, bravo! you are on your way to another proper and delightful harvest of massive proportions! good luck on the trimming. im excited to trim my 5 plants.. id be shitting bricks if i had to handle that!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

oh no, im getting flash backs of the interrogation in 'nam (gotta read back a little if u dont get it) And i was under the impression that harvesting during the waning moon phase is better.? And fdd told me he uses no lunar cycles to time his harvest(s). The leaves or stems are purp? Both are ok. :


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> stopping for homemade tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> been working on the big biddy early for 2 days now. looks like it may be a 2 pounder.


do you seperate your drying buds to weigh individually per plant/strain? if so i appreciate that very much. if not......WEED


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> do you seperate your drying buds to weigh individually per plant/strain? if so i appreciate that very much. if not......WEED


yes, it is all separated by strain.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 8, 2010)

also by plant?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> also by plant?



not really. i don't go out of my way to mix it either though. i trim it, hang it, and bag it as it comes in. if i do a small plant then 2 plants go into one bag. a big plant is a plant per bag. or whatever.


----------



## California Buds (Oct 8, 2010)

Any pictures of them hanging?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

California Buds said:


> Any pictures of them hanging?


 

you mean this? it was in one of fdds post yesterday......or are you talking about something else hanging...lol


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 8, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> oh no, im getting flash backs of the interrogation in 'nam (gotta read back a little if u dont get it) And i was under the impression that harvesting during the waning moon phase is better.? And fdd told me he uses no lunar cycles to time his harvest(s). The leaves or stems are purp? Both are ok. :



dude i was beyond kidding when i mentioned a moon phase.. and yeah my kush is turning purple, so what. you didnt get the joke i was making...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 8, 2010)

lol no i was up for too long staring at this computer. Musta been sleep depravation


----------



## California Buds (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Dr. Greenhorn. No I mean those I didn't see them before.
I must of accidentally overlooked it somehow.

But boy do those look good. nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

hash plant haze - 








ready for another day - 






bug patrol - 








some garden shots -


----------



## BEN199 (Oct 8, 2010)

amazing photos FDD.

love the cat 

thoes buds hanging up are sweeeet!

keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 8, 2010)

You might find modley and his jungle book friends in there fdd! 

I stop by every now and again to have a look shit, your some man for one man lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

that hash plant haze looks more like a 3 pounder! haha great work FDD. you and your wife are doing a fast job trimming! i would still be on the first plant haha!


----------



## supercat (Oct 8, 2010)

very nice man want a setup like that in the caribbean


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

trimmed out crazy buds, ......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking good, as always! I noticed you're on it this year with the trimming. It seemed last year you weren't so eager to trim and it took awhile to get into gear.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 8, 2010)

lookin good man! looks like u still got a long way to go but she def. looks empty now


----------



## California Buds (Oct 8, 2010)

Rofl at the hash plant haze picture.
Your cat is just sitting there looking at them like "GOD DAMN!"


----------



## elfweed (Oct 8, 2010)

Those buds look like corn. Green corn.


----------



## someone else (Oct 8, 2010)

nice tightly trimmed buds Fdd!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey FDD...just caught the last 1/2 of this yesterday or something w/ the rippers and all. I was worried for a second that smething really bad might happen but it's good to see you with tons of fat buds to harvest. Yet again another jaw dropping grow I have never had the chance/priveledge to grow outdoors where the best herb belongs.


----------



## I dont know (Oct 8, 2010)

Chopping gets a bit messy at times and after a long 12hr day of trimming the last thing on your mind is cleaning up.

Great grow fdd2blk


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2010)

ripper came back last night. took a wappa right from the middle of everything. a smaller one in little tiny pot. they passed up all the big ones to get to this one. it's almost as if someone is fucking with me. i hope they realize what they are dealing with. 


cameras and motion detectors are being laid out.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 9, 2010)

What!? They took Wappa? Fuckers... that's some dank smoke.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 9, 2010)

Motherfuckers went for the easy target!
They didn't have to cut a stalk. In and out in seconds.
That's why I literally pay an armed guard for a good night's sleep.
All I can say is, what you already know.
Tighten security.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 9, 2010)

Booby traps!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ripper came back last night. took a wappa right from the middle of everything. a smaller one in little tiny pot. they passed up all the big ones to get to this one. it's almost as if someone is fucking with me. i hope they realize what they are dealing with.
> 
> 
> cameras and motion detectors are being laid out.


 
hahahahahahahahahaha.... ahhhhhh karma....


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 9, 2010)

duuddee.....thats lame as hell.
lay some tripwire around there...even if it doesnt trigger an alarm or anything at least there's a chance they'll fall flat on their face. and I know you've got cats, but a big dog would work wonders
good luck man


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 9, 2010)

damn yo that sux! def put a cam up cuz u kno they b bac if they took that one easy! either that or u better start sleepin thru the day and stay awake during the night!


----------



## someone else (Oct 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha.... ahhhhhh karma....


Explain how that's karma oh wise one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha.... ahhhhhh karma....


if that's the case YOU'RE due a shit storm. 


nice to see your true colors shine. you may fool others, but to me you will always be fake.


----------



## Dubious06 (Oct 9, 2010)

That sucks man. I know you're a cat guy, but maybe somebody could loan you a big dog through harvest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2010)

Dubious06 said:


> That sucks man. I know you're a cat guy, but maybe somebody could loan you a big dog through harvest.


pretty much the simplest fix.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty much the simplest fix.


Damn Bro, sorry to hear that shit. Just the principle that would piss me off the most. I have big ass Rottweiler in my yard, so if they do come over the fence they might not make it back out. A dog would put an end to it though. I'll bet they are watching your patterns, so you may try changing shit up. I am sure you are on it.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

i would just sit out theri waiting for them that would e a very simple fix, sorry to hear this is happining


----------



## mygirls (Oct 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ripper came back last night. took a wappa right from the middle of everything. a smaller one in little tiny pot. they passed up all the big ones to get to this one. it's almost as if someone is fucking with me. i hope they realize what they are dealing with.
> 
> 
> cameras and motion detectors are being laid out.


but you say thats ok.. remember... lol now i see your setting up the right way.. get them basterds..


----------



## veggiegardener (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been using a bunch of motion sensors with an alarm.

I turn it on each evening. After about five years, we've had no (further) intrusions.

The last thieves relocated 500 miles away after I discussed their futures with them(neighbor's kids and grandkids. Low life cranksters).

Anyway, the other part of my security "system" is short pieces of barbed wire strung randomly throughout the garden.

Easy to deal with in daylight, but not so at night.

Since we never leave home during harvest, this works out well.

The barbed wire would slow down thieves long enough to get the baseball bat, or shotgun.

The alarm can be heard in the garden. A deterrent in itself. It can be set very loud. We've caught no intruders since I purchased the system(about $1000).

The alarm drove the police crazy, the last time they visited.

They actually approved of my security measures.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2010)

mygirls said:


> but you say thats ok.. remember... lol now i see your setting up the right way.. get them basterds..


yes, it is OK.


----------



## Slowburn420 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow that hashplant is f*cking massive!!! I was told the strain is very resilient to bugs but mines seem to be attacked by everything under the sun. From whiteflies to leafminers. Had to chop her early and cutt my losses. Nice pics fdd trully inspiring to continue my hashplant cultivation.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

budling357 said:


> Someone should close this, im insulted.
> 
> Ooops. 50,000 posts, you must be important.


 LOL and to veggie, nice system.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 10, 2010)

I would love to come help trim once you get down to the last few pounds...in February or so...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2010)

after further research, it's not my neighbor. my forces have just doubled, i have gained new allies. defenses are up and traps have been laid. i need to return the backhoe tomorrow.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> after further research, it's not my neighbor. my forces have just doubled, i have gained new allies. defenses are up and traps have been laid. i need to return the backhoe tomorrow.


Uh oh, hope the neighbor wasn't too angry about that  So you've narrowed it down to a stranger who brought a ladder between your yard and neighbor's yard? It's almost like he's been to your place several times...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Uh oh, hope the neighbor wasn't too angry about that  So you've narrowed it down to a stranger who brought a ladder between your yard and neighbor's yard? It's almost like he's been to your place several times...




i'm still trying to figure that part out. i can't reach that plant from the tree. there was a ladder nearby, in the neighbors yard. he had been working on his camper so there did happen to be a ladder nearby. seems it would have been tricky hauling it there and back. it didn't appeared to have been moved.

my most recent youtube vid was pretty much a map of my garden. 
it's been deleted.

have you all seen google maps lately? the new satellite pics of my neighborhood are of this time last year. everyone has there gardens covered in clear plastic. i'm on to half my neighbors now.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

yea you should just have the "trustworthy" trimmers stay the night and sleep in shifts and/ or get a dog and/or set security traps.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

and oh shit about the google maps/earth


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 10, 2010)

you didnt know ... you can see his buds from outter space. Hell i can smell his yard over here in texas and the wind is blowing west..


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 10, 2010)

once rippers find a garden they brag to their ripper friends . ull need 2 send a message or relocate .


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 10, 2010)

if your sending a message just dont get blood on the buds or it will be a lower grade. 
I agree they will be back if not this year likely next especially with the quality and quanity that is produced there. 

there are thousands of gardens there and someone will always like the quick bucks that can be made by violating someones space and hours of hard work


----------



## cerberus (Oct 11, 2010)

sorry to hear about the theives, get one of these; (tibetan mastiff)


worked wonders for me.


----------



## worble (Oct 11, 2010)

Fdd,
Iam old school an eye for an eye so a bud for a bud hope the rippers name is "bud". gookluck fdd get that bastard. like to know what kinda stuff you set-up after the harvast is all done i have is a driveway sensor no rippers as of yet. jeff


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

abudsmoker said:


> you didnt know ... you can see his buds from outter space. Hell i can smell his yard over here in texas and the wind is blowing west..


yea ik, but thats not good, kind of.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> once rippers find a garden they brag to their ripper friends . ull need 2 send a message or relocate .


true



cerberus said:


> sorry to hear about the theives, get one of these; (tibetan mastiff)
> View attachment 1205245
> 
> worked wonders for me.


 looks like a rotty with a shitload of fur lmao still a beast dont get me wrong but it was funny


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 11, 2010)

cerberus said:


> sorry to hear about the theives, get one of these; (tibetan mastiff)
> View attachment 1205245
> 
> worked wonders for me.


 that thing looks like a fucking lion or something!



good job not wasting any time on trimming. I have been very slow to get my start this year. Hopefully gonna kick it into full gear in the next few days.

how many have you pulled so far?


----------



## jakester34 (Oct 11, 2010)

cerberus said:


> sorry to hear about the theives, get one of these; (tibetan mastiff)
> View attachment 1205245
> 
> worked wonders for me.


I thought Wookies walked upright?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Oct 11, 2010)

_*


theexpress said:



hahahahahahahahahaha.... ahhhhhh karma....

Click to expand...

You just put yourself out there as a thieving piece of shit. You're a fuckin' scumbag, dude!

Hey, fdd... Get you one of these to bite theexpress' buddies on their asses!!!**




**


Fuckin' worthless thieving bitches.* * They aint no better than the fuckin' faggot that ratted on me, and got me caught for growin! Thieves and snitches, man. The worlds full of em', I guess...*_


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 11, 2010)

poor dogs ears are all cut up. good looking boy though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

cerberus said:


> sorry to hear about the theives, get one of these; (tibetan mastiff)
> View attachment 1205245
> 
> worked wonders for me.


that mastiff looks more cute than scary. looks like a shar-pei with lots of hair.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 11, 2010)

thats a nice looking pup..is that yours chaos?


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 11, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*You just put yourself out there as a thieving piece of shit. You're a fuckin' scumbag, dude!
> 
> Hey, fdd... Get you one of these to bite theexpress' buddies on their asses!!!**
> **
> ...


 fdd doesnt care much for dogs and i believe theexpress was talking about the karma the thieves are going to recieve. if I read that correctly..


----------



## Delux83 (Oct 11, 2010)

electric fence, i know you proably cant electricfy your fence im just saying it would be funny


----------



## Slowburn420 (Oct 11, 2010)

I say you set up cameras. Yep, 24\7 servailance! You work tooooooo hard to be "wondering" and should KNOW whos f*cking with you. Just my opinion Fdd.


----------



## Northgrowman (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice thread fdd, love the read Sorry to hear about the ripping off part.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

slowburn's posts along with others about dogs, and motion sensors are on the dot. like i said, you could have trimmers stay and sleep in shifts, a dog(which is pretty much a motion sensor with a loud alarm), or mechanical motion detectors, cameras. Then you may still need something to ward them off, without ruining your day, by having to give a report and possibly sacrificing your garden as a crime scene or evidence(if they are brave enough to stick around). A good, strong dog normally can do this without you exerting much effort at all. Or a bat, garden tools etc., fierce cat attacks(which hurt like hell). Reserve the shotty for people trying to harm you, not your plants, not saying that you wouldnt. But i am sure that you are allowed to protect your crops, as they are your property and you have the right to defend it, if shotty is necessary then it is justified.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 11, 2010)

not once has FDD asked any of us what he should do about his intruder. you guys should lay off trying to figure it out for him and just let him handle it. 

FDD lets see some more harvest photos!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> not once has FDD asked any of us what he should do about his intruder. you guys should lay off trying to figure it out for him and just let him handle it.
> 
> FDD lets see some more harvest photos!!


i love you. 




i hate dogs. so demanding. 

the express recently received an infraction from me and is still bitter. he felt great pleasure in seeing that i had been ripped. he laughed and and felt i "deserved it". he is the kind of friend that has caused me all this in the first place. you think they're cool, until their pussy gets hurt. then they thrive to burn you in hell. i can't tell you how many times people here have threatened to rat me out after they got themselves banned. it scary what walks among us. 

i have some pretty good security set up. i will add more as i go. i feel pretty safe. they have taken less then caterpillars at this point. the only thing i'm having issues with is not feeling safe in my own yard. i can grow more pot. i'll accept my losses. but to have a prowler is just a freaky feeling. 



i still haven't had time to fix my gas main. PG&E has my meter. i trimmed all day and am just sitting down to relax. i have 45 mins before dancing with the stars starts so i may go crawl under the hose to push a new piece of copper thru the side of the foundation. a hot shower sounds good. 


it been in the upper 90's the last few days. everything looks great. i'm reluctant to post pics at the moment. i'm sure you all understand.


thanks to all who still show me support and respect. the rest of you get hugs.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

i understand, how it is wierd not to feel safe on your own land. And very understandable. Good luck and gardening.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;PczW76rpTbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PczW76rpTbM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;PczW76rpTbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PczW76rpTbM&feature=related[/video]


Nice


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;PczW76rpTbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PczW76rpTbM&feature=related[/video]


Sounds like his fingers have to be sore after that song.


----------



## cerberus (Oct 12, 2010)

jakester34 said:


> I thought Wookies walked upright?


yeah they average 140lbs-180lbs, Wookie was tall but lanky so I bet the weight is a wash.  they were bred to protect flocks and land in tebet from wolves and leopards. Down side: they like to bark at night, they are stand offish to new people and with there size that scares people.
DR greenhorn: lol, yeah mine is super loving, to me. 

edit: its moot since the man isnt a dog guy, takes the whole thing out. good luck brother =) 

p.s. ohh yeah, realy nice fuckn garden man! mucho respecto!


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 12, 2010)

i think you should get a dog!! just kidding... i only say that because thats posted 4 times on every page, and quite frankly im not a dog man myself and can understand how maybe having extra protection just aint worth the costs of bedding this animal for 15 more years. now if you love dogs then i can understand but just for protective reasons, nah!!! anystrudles.... that was a mean flute solo at the end of "if 6 was 9"


----------



## California Buds (Oct 12, 2010)

Hope the trimming is going smoothly!


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FDD i dont want to make it worse, however 

My first ripper took 4 good larger plants from a grow room outdoors. 

The next time 6 months later only got 2. 

Then i moved all the operation elsewhere. 

The last time was August of last year and they kicked in the door 3 of them with guns. ( this is when all my content got deleted) There was less than 2 grams here so they robbed the place, assulted my wife and stole over 7000.00 of electronics and stuff. 

Over a year later we still dont feel safe.... we have alarms dogs and still feel uneasy


----------



## sonofnothing (Oct 12, 2010)

uh...i'd move..... if my wife was assaulted and my house door kicked in.. id kill the motherfuckers then move...

and ODB thats how i took the message from theexpress, too... like he was devilishly laughing at the karma that will catch up to the thief, and cause something valuable and treasured to be stolen from them...


----------



## JealousGreen (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow great grow
Sucks to hear about the shut getting jacked


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys obviously don't know theexpress than. He directed that 2 fdd, not the ripper


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2010)

took down another BLZ bud plant today.

one a day, that's all i ask. 10 to go, ......................


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 12, 2010)

I have had a whole field of plants disappear so I know where your coming from 15 plus plants @ 3-5 lbs a piece

That was a sad night, good luck on the rest of the harvest


----------



## Delux83 (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep up the pace cant wait to see a pic of the whole harvest!


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 12, 2010)

This may sound weird but...I'd love to take a whiff of FDD's neighborhood  it must smell fantastic


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> Keep up the pace cant wait to see a pic of the whole harvest!


there will be none of that.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> there will be none of that.


its ok we allready know what 6 tons of bud looks like from years past


----------



## Delux83 (Oct 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> there will be none of that.


well still enjoyed the show!


----------



## someone else (Oct 13, 2010)

Please forgive me if you've mentioned this FDD, but do you collect hash/kief with all that bud trimmin? (I'm sure you do) 

I got a few little nuggets of hash from my little little plot this year, and kept thinking about all the bud you're gonna be trimmin and how much hash/kief you could actually collect from just trimming.

I respect what you have to do to protect your crop, and know the fear and uncertainty of some freak-show running around your yard, stealing and causing frustration/anger.

The end is near brother...shake out those hands when they get stiff from clippin, and good luck!

EDIT: Saw the hash thread, thanks Steadmanclan. Also, I think you're using a special device to trim your buds Fdd. Staying clairvoyant while smoking is a constant uphill battle.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Oct 13, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html?highlight=tunafish

i think this was last seasons trim..

make that 2 years ago..


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 13, 2010)

Steadmanclan said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html?highlight=tunafish
> 
> i think this was last seasons trim..
> 
> make that 2 years ago..


WOW, thanks for that link! Perfect instructions for me  now I have to get myself a couple bubble bags...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

fdd will there be any buds shots or hash doobies lol, etc.?


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 13, 2010)

any chance of a smoke report on the hh ? nice hh photo earlier . sig-fried & roid have a big cat 4 sale not too demanding and not too finicky what it eats .


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 13, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> any chance of a smoke report on the hh ? nice hh photo earlier . sig-fried & roid have a big cat 4 sale not too demanding and not too finicky what it eats .


Here kitty, kitty ..(buy the tiger, fdd)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2010)

as carpal tunnel sets in, ......................


----------



## Delux83 (Oct 14, 2010)

HA I bet! You still getting a plant a day?


----------



## Slowburn420 (Oct 14, 2010)

FDD= hardest working man in grow business. Or Atleast one of them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> HA I bet! You still getting a plant a day?



yeah. they are getting easier as beefier as it goes. 

9 to go, + the small ones.


----------



## mastermind929 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice stuff FDD


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah. they are getting easier as beefier as it goes.
> 
> 9 to go, + the small ones.


Are you trimming all alone or is your wife helping out as well?
How about them neighbors?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

...................


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ................... View attachment 1212356View attachment 1212359
> View attachment 1212360View attachment 1212358View attachment 1212357


Holy hell! Is that one pictured first a SMALL one??


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Are you trimming all alone or is your wife helping out as well?
> How about them neighbors?


i trim the branches down to manageable size and throw them in a box. my wife grabs them from there and pulls all the fan leaves and any hash buds i missed. then she tosses it in another box. i grab it from there and do all the finally trimming, then i hang it. she trims all the nuggies off the sticks once it's dry. we have a pretty good system going. except that we are on our 20th+ day in a row and are simply becoming exhausted.

the neighbors are cool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Holy hell! Is that one pictured first a SMALL one??



that's my new strain for this year. i need to get some good pics before it gets stolen. 

it's "cracker jack". a cross of a green crack female and i hijack male. i haven't even sampled any yet.


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i trim the branches down to manageable size and throw them in a box. my wife grabs them from there and pulls all the fan leaves and any hash buds i missed. then she tosses it in another box. i grab it from there and do all the finally trimming, then i hang it. she trims all the nuggies off the sticks once it's dry. we have a pretty good system going. except that we are on our 20th+ day in a row and are simply becoming exhausted.
> 
> the neighbors are cool.


Nice, I'm glad you have a working system going  If you're hands/wrists are sore and hurt, I've had positive experience with dipping and keeping my hands/lower arms in hot water with Epsom salt to relax the muscles  Cannabis ingestion also works well but the hand bath works really well in helping ease the muscles from being sore the next day. Just a tip I found useful for me, thought I'd share it although I wouldn't be surprised if you already knew all this


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 14, 2010)

with which r u most impressed with this yr .


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 14, 2010)

FDD- your first pic in the last update pretty much tells all that small pots can get huge buds. gives me the confidence to continue using smaller pots.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn FDD that shit is insane.....are you gonna give us an estimate of how much you harvest when it's all over or is that outta the question too


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

estimation not necessary. a rough figure can be easily figured through simple calculation. And that is all you really need to know lol.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 14, 2010)

How did the Sharksbreath turn out? Just curious, I have some seeds Im gonna start next year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

Kushcrosser said:


> How did the Sharksbreath turn out? Just curious, I have some seeds Im gonna start next year.


gonna be the last to finish. it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## sparkabowl (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh yeah! Nice prop 19 av. Looks like were going to do it!


----------



## ataxia (Oct 14, 2010)

god i want some outdoor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 14, 2010)

dam it looks great, i like pic number one, it just goes to show big plants can do great in small planters


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

it was 100 here today, again. only got a few small ones trimmed. spent the day trying to fix my gas line. fucked it all up instead. got all the parts i need, now i just need to put it all together. i broke a fitting off that dives underneath a concrete slab. then i ran a 7/8" rotohammer bit thru the other end trying to drill a new hole. ended up punching thru the line within the slab. now i have to reroute the whole thing. copper and iron so i have to sweat fittings and torque wrenches. gonna be another loooong day tomorrow. i have had to crawl under that damn house 6 times now. my elbows and knees are tore up and my back and shoulders are killing me from doing the "pushup crawl". thankfully it's been hot and i've been sweaty so the cold showers midday are actually kinda nice.


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 14, 2010)

may i ask what is your new picute cant realy see it


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> may i ask what is your new picute cant realy see it


it's either what you're avatar suggests or the opposite...can't tell and I'd like to know as well!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

it's a blank ballot.


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a blank ballot.  View attachment 1213624


lol you sly cat you


----------



## sparkabowl (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a blank ballot.  View attachment 1213624


The way I look at it, we have a chance to legalize the herb and treat it like alcohol, except for the fact that you aren't allowed to produce any alcohol legally unless it is a small amount of beer or wine. We can grow our weed, and smoke it too. The power we can take away from the gangs and cartels, and tax revenue that can be created if we efficiently regulate the industry is great. The only people I can see that would be in favor of the current prohibition would be those that profit from it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

sparkabowl said:


> The way I look at it, we have a chance to legalize the herb and treat it like alcohol, except for the fact that you aren't allowed to produce any alcohol legally unless it is a small amount of beer or wine. We can grow our weed, and smoke it too. The power we can take away from the gangs and cartels, and tax revenue that can be created if we efficiently regulate the industry is great. The only people I can see that would be in favor of the current prohibition would be those that profit from it.


wrong section for that. this is my grow thread.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> wrong section for that. this is my grow thread.


FDD that cracker jack looks delish. We are back to June gloom down here. I dont think some of these strains will make it this year with the funky weather. I feel for you crawling under the house at 100 degrees outside, ouch! I hear you on the trimming brother. I dont have as much but I hear ya.

GT


----------



## Slowburn420 (Oct 15, 2010)

Are the Plants in pic 1 really in those small planters? It looks to me like its just the way the cameras positioned. If those monsters are growing out if those sized pots WOW. Sorry if im wrong but i doesnt seem so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2010)

Slowburn420 said:


> Are the Plants in pic 1 really in those small planters? It looks to me like its just the way the cameras positioned. If those monsters are growing out if those sized pots WOW. Sorry if im wrong but i doesnt seem so.



yes, they are in those small pots. 

i just chopped it last night without getting any more pics. i was going to, but didn't really have time to stop and grab my camera.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2010)

found a few still out there, .................. 


i hammer stakes into the soil and then right thru the bottom of the pot into the ground. this keeps them from tipping over.

the last 2 pics are of the same plant. i got lazy and didn't take the time to tie up all the branches. it's a hash plant haze, and the buds are huge and hard.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 15, 2010)

killer FDD- looks like that last plant is a little heavy! just amazing to see those monster plants in small pots. i would be happy with just a single one of those smaller plants. a beautiful morning you got there today as well!


----------



## sparkabowl (Oct 15, 2010)

My apologies. Really great work though, but I'm sure you know that already! Cooler temps on the way!


----------



## someone else (Oct 15, 2010)

View attachment 1214203

It's like the phone booth in Dr. Who. 

The pot is so small...yet when you look up, there's this huge redwood growing out of it.

Way to defy logic!


----------



## Slowburn420 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ohhh that loveley hashplant haze! Im truly in love with the strain. Tho im never able to get mines to grow that tall. Allways end up with small bushy ones even in pots twice the size of the ones your using. Amazing and beautiful!!!


----------



## golf22 (Oct 15, 2010)

give um the finger...the third pic looks like it


fdd2blk said:


> trimmed out crazy buds, ...... View attachment 1200283View attachment 1200284View attachment 1200285


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2010)

after 3 days of crawling under the house my back finally blew out. 

L5S1 - http://lmgtfy.com/?q=L5S1


i can't breathe, i can't walk, i can barely lean over to type this. i went down at noon today and slept all afternoon. it's now 7pm and i feel no better. i have been doing my stretches and doubled up on my meds. 

we got our gas meter back and have gas to almost all locations. i have one little thing left to do to get that project 100% complete. i can take a hot shower now. it may help relax my muscles. 

i did not get a chance to get any gardening done today. i have 12 plants inside i need to knock out real quick, but i'm not sure if my back is ready yet. sometimes this will lay me out for 3 days. if i can't move tomorrow i'm gonna get way behind. 

it cooled off to 90 today, supposed to be even cooler tomorrow. it's nice we have had such good weather. i have only had to cover my garden for 1 day. last year they had to go their last 3 weeks covered.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2010)

About 20 years ago Paul Harvey quoted the _National Journal of Medicine_ about the best medical approach to a bulging disc being morphine. As one who has a dual rupture on L-5, I know that this is the only effective way to get any relief, but try to find a doctor that will use this treatment. As I've had to explain to the docs is that narcotics are just tools that you have to use only when you need them.
I was on oxycoton for 6 months until I started using mj on a regular basis and the doc was pleasantly surprised when I walked away from the narcotics. If we could get medical mj in our state, it would sure help a lot of people.
Heat and rest will help. It's like a hangover, you really can't do anything about it, but make the body more comfortable.


cof


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> About 20 years ago Paul Harvey quoted the _National Journal of Medicine_ about the best medical approach to a bulging disc being morphine. As one who has a dual rupture on L-5, I know that this is the only effective way to get any relief, but try to find a doctor that will use this treatment. As I've had to explain to the docs is that narcotics are just tools that you have to use only when you need them.
> I was on oxycoton for 6 months until I started using mj on a regular basis and the doc was pleasantly surprised when I walked away from the narcotics. If we could get medical mj in our state, it would sure help a lot of people.
> Heat and rest will help. It's like a hangover, you really can't do anything about it, but make the body more comfortable.
> 
> ...


i usually keep it stretched out. i knew i should have been doing more stretches. the baclofen and naproxin help, but just enough to where i can move around a little.

i have never really tried or even believed in cannabis salves and rubs. i am ready to start looking into it. i have heard it works. it would also be a good way to get the wife to give me back rubs.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 15, 2010)

damn man that sux! i hope u get betta fdd!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Oct 15, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> thats a nice looking pup..is that yours chaos?


 Nah, man. I just went to the first photo hosting site I could think of and grabbed a random pitt picture. I dont cut my dogs ears...


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry to hear about your back FDD hope you have a speady recovery bro!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> found a few still out there, .................. View attachment 1214087View attachment 1214090View attachment 1214088View attachment 1214089View attachment 1214086
> 
> 
> i hammer stakes into the soil and then right thru the bottom of the pot into the ground. this keeps them from tipping over.
> ...


I like the idea with the stakes. nice...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> after 3 days of crawling under the house my back finally blew out.
> 
> L5S1 - http://lmgtfy.com/?q=L5S1
> 
> ...


sorry to hear. I also got a fucked up L4-L5-S1. had 2 surgeries on it and it still sucks. I can imagine the pain you go through. hope you get better.


sorry for the double post.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i usually keep it stretched out. i knew i should have been doing more stretches. the baclofen and naproxin help, but just enough to where i can move around a little.
> 
> i have never really tried or even believed in cannabis salves and rubs. i am ready to start looking into it. i have heard it works. it would also be a good way to get the wife to give me back rubs.


I feel your pain man. Parachuting accident in the Army three herniated discs and compression fractures L-5 S1 up to L-3 L-4. Cannabis relieves some pain and muscle spasms, but when there is inflamation and it presses on the sciatic nerve you have to wait for the inflamaiton to go down. Robaxin works for both as well. 
Anyway, I wanted to recommend a topical. I make one out of the following that actually will numb the outer muscles and it even works for my 90 yr old grandmother who broke her back in her 20's and has horrible arthritus now.
Here is the ingredients
Coconut oil
Bees wax
Canna olive oil ( very strong made with pocorn buds)
Cocao butter
Comfrey Extract( been used for thousands of years for bone healing)
Calendula Flower extract
Amica flower extract
St. Johns wart flower tops exctract
lavender oil
wintergreen oil

I am telling you this shit works. Everyone who has tried it for any ache or pain have been blown away. I melt the bees wax, add the coconut oil and cocao butter in a pot. You can experiment with the consistancy, if it is too hard add more oil, if too soft more bees wax. It is easy to re-heat and adjust the consistancy until it is the way you want it. 

If interested here is link on the history of comfrey, which just so happens to form a great synergy with cannabis. http://www.herballegacy.com/Ollman_History.html


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i usually keep it stretched out. i knew i should have been doing more stretches. the baclofen and naproxin help, but just enough to where i can move around a little.
> 
> i have never really tried or even believed in cannabis salves and rubs. i am ready to start looking into it. i have heard it works. it would also be a good way to get the wife to give me back rubs.


My g/f will sit on the ground with her back to the wall, pull her knees up and kick my back it helps sometimes, but when it doesn't I'm in for a long night and am not a pleasant fucker to boot. I have one of THESE it heats and does rolling massage. I was skeptical because I have the degenerative disease and muscle spasms from hell. It is surely not the cure-all but makes life more comfortable, ask Stumps he's tried it too. I'm upgrading when i get the "income tax" money to one that has 5 massagers instead of 2. It has a 15 minute shutoff and takes me 3 or 4 cycles to notice a difference. The heat can be intense.


----------



## Delux83 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that FDD ill keep you in my prayers bro hope it gets better soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2010)

a little sore and stiff today but i can move and breathe. thank you everyone for the kind thoughts. i think i just went thru the most stressful week of the year. i made it though and i can see things looking brighter. now all i have to do is find someone to take all this bud off my hands.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 16, 2010)

hey bro i can relate...i have herniated disc's at L3,4,5 and S1 with degenerated disc disease..my thecal sack is flat (big ball of nerve endings mainly for your legs) 2 surgeries first one failed which was 4 titanium screws and 2 4" rods...6 months after i broke 2 of the screws in half...the rescent surgery they went in threw my belly and move my organs to put in a 4" plate in front of my spine, im in a turtle shell from my nuts to my nips...its only been 8 weeks so we will see if it works pretty soon...best of luck FDD...i bought a Serola belt a few months back and i wear it everyday check it out
http://www.serolabelt.com/new-serola-sacroiliac-belt.aspx


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 16, 2010)

I feel for you faded.
My father had two fused discs removed and gets morphine patches on the regular. 
That's how I got into medical growing. Started a patch for him three years ago next to his tomatoes.
My thumbs been green ever since, LOL.

I got my hands full over here, too. Tried collectives in Sacramento and Oakland areas.
Might need to start looking more southward, market is flooded with meds.


----------



## California Buds (Oct 16, 2010)

Hope everything goes smoothly after your back gets better.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to hear your feeling better Bro. I am stressing on the same issue, but with a lot less I am sitting on than you. The market is so flooded, there are people bringing shit in for 15 to the dipsensary I vend for. It really is rediculous this year.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 16, 2010)

FDD- you dont cure your bud before it goes to shop?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 16, 2010)

i wouldnt wanna keep it that long, the shop can cure it. the quicker its gone the better.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Oct 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> ... ..now all i have to do is find someone to take all this bud off my hands.


_Shouldn't be that hard, man. The college kids in my area'd give you 5 racks an elbo. *EASY*!

How bout' some more harvest pics, man????
_


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _Shouldn't be that hard, man. The college kids in my area'd give you 5 racks an elbo. *EASY*!
> 
> How bout' some more harvest pics, man????
> _


what exactly are "harvest pics"? people ask me every year and i don't know what that means. i have shown pics of where we sit and pics of hanging buds. i'm gonna take some pics of dry stuff once it's all ready. let me know what you want to see and i'll take some pics. 

i started harvesting 3 weeks ago. some of this has already been bagged up and curing for 2 weeks. how long does it take? 


the gas line is fixed and my tools are cleaned and put away. i have to go under the house tomorrow to double check everything and hang some straps. i have 6 indoor plants i'm gonna bang out in a few minutes. then we should be able to focus on finishing everything outside. i think we still have 2 weeks yet to go. forecast calls for light showers tomorrow night. gotta cover everything before then.


----------



## phyzix (Oct 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what exactly are "harvest pics"? people ask me every year and i don't know what that means. i have shown pics of where we sit and pics of hanging buds. i'm gonna take some pics of dry stuff once it's all ready. let me know what you want to see and i'll take some pics.
> 
> i started harvesting 3 weeks ago. some of this has already been bagged up and curing for 2 weeks. how long does it take?
> 
> ...


Have you cut the grapefruit diesel? I would love to see a bud picture.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Oct 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what exactly are "harvest pics"? people ask me every year and i don't know what that means. i have shown pics of where we sit and pics of hanging buds. i'm gonna take some pics of dry stuff once it's all ready. let me know what you want to see and i'll take some pics.
> 
> i started harvesting 3 weeks ago. some of this has already been bagged up and curing for 2 weeks. how long does it take?
> 
> ...


I think they want to see all of it hanging and dried/cured at once - the whole shit and shebang in one shot (not very conducive to security imho).


----------



## Slowburn420 (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet you could get a few ounces just by sweeping the floor! Also, do you purchace your predator insects or are they just locals?? Lol


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 16, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Have you cut the grapefruit diesel? I would love to see a bud picture.


I was thinking the same thing today


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 16, 2010)

FDD- my bad i realized after i wrote that, you had already mentioned you had been trimming for like 21 days. im sure those jars are stinking! i also thought that would take alot of jars at one time to cure all those plants for a while. might fill up a closet!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 16, 2010)

i think he is using turkey bags, right? and might fill a closet lol,


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2010)

30% chance of light evening showers has turned into morning downpours. 

everything is covered and dry, except me.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 30% chance of light evening showers has turned into morning downpours.
> 
> everything is covered and dry, except me.


 
lol......................... dry off bro...


----------



## worble (Oct 17, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> i think he is using turkey bags, right? and might fill a closet lol,


is this how you cure a large tree? thanks jeff

Hope your back feels better FDD


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol......................... dry off bro...


[video=youtube;I_oe8k7J2is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_oe8k7J2is[/video]


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 30% chance of light evening showers has turned into morning downpours.
> 
> everything is covered and dry, except me.


It's just stopped raining in the bay & it was raining pretty good


----------



## megaowner (Oct 17, 2010)

Yo fdd this might help. My uncle uses it all the time when he plays soccer and sprains his ankle. Get a nug of bud and put it into a bottle of rubbing alcohol. Let it sit for atleast a day. After that day have someone rub it on your back where it hurts. Ive done it before to my ankle and wrists. helps!  the older it is the better


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2010)

got another beast done today. my sciatica feels better. my whole body is sore though. gonna try to relax for a minute.


----------



## dinobelly (Oct 17, 2010)

I hear pot is good for that......LOL 



fdd2blk said:


> got another beast done today. my sciatica feels better. my whole body is sore though. gonna try to relax for a minute.


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 17, 2010)

yea the alchol thing my parents used to do thats how i learned to grow lol


----------



## potpimp (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to read up on the last week of posts; I've moved to the west coast!! I'm still trying to find a place to land for now but I'll play catch-up in awhile. Another great grow FDD!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome home. 







some pics from today, .................


----------



## N!pples (Oct 19, 2010)

Holy Crap!!!! lol, You got some work in front of you.... Welcome home is right!!!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 19, 2010)

you are the man! Kick ass grow Fdd!!


----------



## bajafox (Oct 19, 2010)

damn fdd, sorry to hear you still don't have a customer and will have all that weed to yourself... I'd hate to be in your shoes


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

looks great! buds are about to hit the ground lol


----------



## axis (Oct 20, 2010)

i love u fdd


----------



## worble (Oct 20, 2010)

Damn Pic 9 what a trunk. jeff


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 20, 2010)

bro what are you cutting the branches down with a fucking chain saw! holy shit


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 20, 2010)

Stickam misses you!


and your new avatar sucks. too hard to spot you


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 20, 2010)

i thought after about a month of trimming you would be near done! still got a good 10+ monsters back there! that stem is the biggest ive ever seen!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

that stem is pretty grizzly fdd.....


----------



## cerberus (Oct 20, 2010)

nah.. he just has real little hands.. kid hands


----------



## Serapis (Oct 20, 2010)

That is a fucking weed tree! Meds for a yaer on that one alone.


----------



## Green Ladies (Oct 20, 2010)

How long apart before you start to harvest branches before the plant dies or weed fades to black hehe


----------



## WOWgrow (Oct 20, 2010)

The room you're hanging in must smell beautiful.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 21, 2010)

cant wait 2 c the hh , as if u didnt kno


----------



## megaowner (Oct 21, 2010)

Holy fucking Shit those are no plants! Those are fucking TREES! my god!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 23, 2010)

Why hello there. You sir are lucky. can only imagine the feeling of walking through your gate and just get annilihilated from the scent of ganja. Love what your work has brought you. Congrats. O one thing. Ill take a branch in the name of science.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

still haven't finished all the hash plant haze. still drying some of it. still have some hijack to trim and dry, cracker jack as well. the bud shots are ice cream and hash plant haze.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2010)

shits frostyyy! love it!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 24, 2010)

i cant wait to achieve the goal your achieveing right now man!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Oct 24, 2010)

Great job man


----------



## southsacboy916 (Oct 24, 2010)

and ur suppose to be some master grower? ur shit looks like some mid grade at best. id put my product up to urs any day... that looks like some old white man weed.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 24, 2010)

Haters...........


----------



## southsacboy916 (Oct 24, 2010)

just callin it how i see it... he may have a lot of bud but i dont see anything too spectacular.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

southsacboy916 said:


> and ur suppose to be some master grower? ur shit looks like some mid grade at best. id put my product up to urs any day... that looks like some old white man weed.


so where is the pics of your product?


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 24, 2010)

Just looks like fdd had way too much trimming on his hands this time round.
Perception is based on perspective.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2010)

Appearance is just one quality used to judge the quality of a product. There is smell, taste, type of "high", duration and effect. Consider all before making rash comments.


cof


----------



## southsacboy916 (Oct 24, 2010)

go check out out some dispensaries around sac and u can smoke my product...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

southsacboy916 said:


> go check out out some dispensaries around sac and u can smoke my product...


LOL! I just read your thread.....

looks like someones tender verginer got all hurt because they where/are breaking forum rules.


----------



## someone else (Oct 24, 2010)

southsacboy916 said:


> go check out out some dispensaries around sac and u can smoke my product...


Because that's what we do here at RIU; we go around dispensaries, attempting to verify loud-mouth claims...in godforsaken Sacramento of all places.

Why pick a fight with FDD and cause waves on his thread? 

Dumb.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 24, 2010)

someone else said:


> Because that's what we do here at RIU; we go around dispensaries, attempting to verify loud-mouth claims...in godforsaken Sacramento of all places.
> 
> Why pick a fight with FDD and cause waves on his thread?
> 
> Dumb.


lol right? Im still trying to figure out who this guy thinks he is. funny how he says "what you think your some kind of master gardener" to fdd with the most pompousness I've ever seen on these forums like he really does grow the dankest weed ever in existence.

nobody cares about you or where your weed is southballsacboy. the best part is everyone in northern california knows that sac clubs offer dick even for some rock solid hybrid out the ass indoor sooo flap all you want, I just hope no one gets sicks smoking your bud. you seem like the moldy type


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 24, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> lol right? Im still trying to figure out who this guy thinks he is. funny how he says "what you think your some kind of master gardener" to fdd with the most pompousness I've ever seen on these forums like he really does grow the dankest weed ever in existence.
> 
> nobody cares about you or where your weed is southballsacboy. the best part is everyone in northern california knows that sac clubs offer dick even for some rock solid hybrid out the ass indoor sooo flap all you want, I just hope no one gets sicks smoking your bud. you seem like the moldy type


lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 24, 2010)

southsacboy916 said:


> go check out out some dispensaries around sac and u can smoke my product...


I would purposefully avoid the clubs you sell to. I wont support assholes like you in our community. You need to grow up.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> lol right? Im still trying to figure out who this guy thinks he is. funny how he says "what you think your some kind of master gardener" to fdd with the most pompousness I've ever seen on these forums like he really does grow the dankest weed ever in existence.
> 
> nobody cares about you or where your weed is southballsacboy. the best part is everyone in northern california knows that sac clubs offer dick even for some rock solid hybrid out the ass indoor sooo flap all you want, I just hope no one gets sicks smoking your bud. you seem like the moldy type


 
now thats just funni!


----------



## ColaFarmer (Oct 24, 2010)

I've seen this dude in other threads. This is all he does is come in and start bashing on someone then just keeps running his mouth... Maybe if we all ignore him, he will just go away. 

Everyone just toke up and pretend he doesn't exist.


----------



## someone else (Oct 24, 2010)

Well said, all this side talk on Fdd's grow thread isn't gonna make him happy when he sees it.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2010)

someone else said:


> Well said, all this side talk on Fdd's grow thread isn't gonna make him happy when he sees it.


yea man for real even ur avatar not appreciatin it


----------



## RDGgreenthumb (Oct 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> still haven't finished all the hash plant haze. still drying some of it. still have some hijack to trim and dry, cracker jack as well. the bud shots are ice cream and hash plant haze.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1229278View attachment 1229277View attachment 1229279View attachment 1229280View attachment 1229281View attachment 1229282


Stuff looks amazing brother. I'm sure you'll be laughing it up. Keep up the good work. Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

nowhere in this thread did i say "look at my bomb ass weed"? 

i simply grow it and show it. it is what it is. as far as my trim job, that's how i do it. like it or smoke something else. it really has no effect on me. 

thanks everyone else, you all have class.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

the 1 huge hash plant haze gave me almost 3 pounds.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 24, 2010)

fdd, i never knew you were a glass worker??? i trim at my "garage glass studio" aswell


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> fdd, i never knew you were a glass worker??? i trim at my "garage glass studio" aswell


i haven't had time in over 4 weeks now. i'm getting really antsy. i have to clean everything up from trimming before i can turn on a flame. hopefully by next weekend, ......


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah its hard to make time for glass, not to mention during harvest season  it takes a lot mentally too, atleast up until a certain point. what kinds of creations do u manufacture


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 24, 2010)

Well i have watched FDD grow for years now. I can honestly say i have never seen him grow a super dank plant. year after year its always plants, dozens.....

i have never smoked that " home grown" stuff but i would have to say i have seen many people try and show off some nice plants but the man i have always wanted to be like
would be FDD.

i would sweep your floors anytime


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

mauichronic808 said:


> yeah its hard to make time for glass, not to mention during harvest season  it takes a lot mentally too, atleast up until a certain point. what kinds of creations do u manufacture



my last piece, .......


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 24, 2010)

Fantastic piece! the style in this piece reminds me very much of a good friend of mine who paints, to some degree, in near style. from the looks of a previous picture you have a pretty technical looking torch?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my last piece, ....... View attachment 1230801




reminds me of mr. snuffleupagus from sesame street


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey what's up FDD, overall great grow wish i had the place room and solitude to do it like you do ! And after all the work is done you can relax and smile a shit eat'n grin..If you dont mind me asking how did the 5 or six BLZ plants you had turn out or if they are not yet complete how are they coming along? I'd really love to know becouse im going to start another grow with fem BLZ this round...Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey what's up FDD, overall great grow wish i had the place room and solitude to do it like you do ! And after all the work is done you can relax and smile a shit eat'n grin..If you dont mind me asking how did the 5 or six BLZ plants you had turn out or if they are not yet complete how are they coming along? I'd really love to know becouse im going to start another grow with fem BLZ this round...Peace


they showed slight variations in growing style. the nuggets are tight and the smell is strong. smells like fresh plastic or pine trees. nice heady buzz.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they showed slight variations in growing style. the nuggets are tight and the smell is strong. smells like fresh plastic or pine trees. nice heady buzz.


Thanks really appreciate the feed back i told you that smell was strangely good and i think you got it right it has it's own smell..But darn good smoke!!


----------



## noo1knos (Oct 24, 2010)

hey, how long does it take you to blow a piece like that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

noo1knos said:


> hey, how long does it take you to blow a piece like that?



maybe 2 hours. depending on how distracted i get.


----------



## Delux83 (Oct 25, 2010)

How much is that piece me likey


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a great year for you, FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> How much is that piece me likey


i gave that one to my buddy for helping me trim a few indoor plants.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 25, 2010)

drug lord lol


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 25, 2010)

you taken the grapefruit diesel down yet fdd? Mine's still up but I think it's coming down by the end of the week.

pics maybe?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> you taken the grapefruit diesel down yet fdd? Mine's still up but I think it's coming down by the end of the week.
> 
> pics maybe?


that was the first to finish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> drug lord lol



hehehhehe,


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 25, 2010)

Drug lord is a good one. 
But I think, since your garden is the Mecca of RIU.
You should be dubbed, The Marijuana Messiah.







Edit: When you're ready we can make make it official, and anoint you with Honey Oil!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

hows the trimming going? near done and ready to make hash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> hows the trimming going? near done and ready to make hash?


got part of 1 plant in the ground left to finish, then 2 more big ones and 2 smaller ones in pots. should be done by the end of the weekend. 

my wife has put up with my BS for 5 weeks now. she comes out everyday and helps me for anywhere from 3 to 8 hours. we have trimmed everyday for 5 weeks now, except 2. we are both exhausted and ready to kill each other. i do have a great sense of gratitude towards her though. she doesn't even smoke.


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 28, 2010)

looks to me like a cat in a chair. nice end results on your plants, do you mind the grass growing at the base of your plants? and u got a real keeper with your wife, id + rep her if could


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Great job FDD, i get tired just trimming 3 or 4 indoor plants...Peace


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 28, 2010)

fuck your bustin your ass off huh i hate triming my 8 plants i cant imagine how it is for you


----------



## someone else (Oct 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> got part of 1 plant in the ground left to finish, then 2 more big ones and 2 smaller ones in pots. should be done by the end of the weekend.
> 
> my wife has put up with my BS for 5 weeks now. she comes out everyday and helps me for anywhere from 3 to 8 hours. we have trimmed everyday for 5 weeks now, except 2. we are both exhausted and ready to kill each other. i do have a great sense of gratitude towards her though. she doesn't even smoke.


You've got a good one there FDD; you're a lucky dude and it sounds like you know it. 

It's somewhat rare (IME) to find a good woman who would even put up with all that we do. When you find one who will take part in the toil of tending the harvest, well, you just won the lottery...haha.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 28, 2010)

someone else said:


> You've got a good one there FDD; you're a lucky dude and it sounds like you know it.
> 
> It's somewhat rare (IME) to find a good woman who would even put up with all that we do. When you find one who will take part in the toil of tending the harvest, well, you just won the lottery...haha.QUOTE]
> 
> Gottta agree with you there. She is definately a keeper. You are lucky to have her to trim with you to get it done. I think about you 2 while Im trimming and can only imagine the conversations you have. Me, Im stilll trimming.


----------



## wheezer (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I gotta say....great job all the way! Having said that, drug lord and RIU MECCA is a little out there. I have seen WAAAAAY bigger and better grows on here. The Humbolt locals grow is in a completely different class. I know as big as mine turned out that it didn't touch these big grows like that. For a neighborhood grow, it was definitly top notch!! Keep it up!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2010)

wheezer said:


> Well, I gotta say....great job all the way! Having said that, drug lord and RIU MECCA is a little out there. I have seen WAAAAAY bigger and better grows on here. The Humbolt locals grow is in a completely different class. I know as big as mine turned out that it didn't touch these big grows like that. For a neighborhood grow, it was definitly top notch!! Keep it up!


if you feel that i really think that i am some kind of "drug lord" then you haven't been following along. 

it's meant to be sarcasm.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 29, 2010)

Sub'd. Hey, better late than never


----------



## wheezer (Oct 29, 2010)

It's hard to read sarcasm. I know YOU didn't think that. I was definitely not trying to take anything away from your work sir, I know how hard it is to get everthing right. Again...great job!


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 29, 2010)

wheezer said:


> It's hard to read sarcasm. I know YOU didn't think that. I was definitely not trying to take anything away from your work sir, I know how hard it is to get everthing right. Again...great job!


Well, I love to parody religion. Personal humor I guess.
But there is a similarity. Seeming how hundreds of people look to him personally for advice. 
And that his garden is something even more people envy, and wish they could visit upon.
But, it's all meant to be taken lightly. 
Guess my posts should come with a disclaimer!


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 29, 2010)

I know you have your hands full, but if you get a chance could you post a pic or 2 of the sharksbreath? Thx


----------



## wheezer (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know, I guess I misread the whole thing....sorry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2010)

Kushcrosser said:


> I know you have your hands full, but if you get a chance could you post a pic or 2 of the sharksbreath? Thx


i wasn't really impressed. it never got a lot of crystals. i have it all hanging now. i'll try to get some pics tomorrow if i remember. i just had 2 small plants of it. 

we are soooooo close to being done. i ate too many cookies agin today so we only got half a day in. still hoping to be done in a few days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2010)

wheezer said:


> It's hard to read sarcasm. I know YOU didn't think that. I was definitely not trying to take anything away from your work sir, I know how hard it is to get everthing right. Again...great job!


now i see it.


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 30, 2010)

and updates on the cut bud and the remaining plants? can you show how your backyard looks now with less plants and your drying room if its not to much


----------



## phyzix (Oct 31, 2010)

Quite the difference. You're definitely in the home stretch. Enjoy.


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 31, 2010)

I was in the mountains for a few days trimming this past week. Did nothing but trim. He only has like 10 pounds too. You're in it for the long haul, but thats awesome your wife is so cool and helpful...definitely not everyday you find one like that, good work man, haha 

Good luck continuing to trim! Tis the season


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 1, 2010)

does the hh smoke as well as it produces ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> does the hh smoke as well as it produces ?


yes it does. it made the top of the list.


----------



## California Buds (Nov 1, 2010)

You're almost done now. Congrats on a successful season.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 2, 2010)

Man, I can't image how sore your back and neck must be from all that trimming. Almost time to relax for a minute. Congrats on a great harvest and thank you for sharing. Always learn a lot from your threads.


----------



## Delux83 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes Fdd thank you for sharing your grow! I learned slot from your casual manner of growing, and really enjoyed watching it even though I rarely post I'm still lurking. See u next year!


----------



## arik maso (Nov 2, 2010)

Helloooo!

awesome grow! 
and thanks for all the help you give everyone on this site; you helped me decide when to pull my two outdoor plants this year 

so if you have time... i was wondering, what is the best medical grade strain you have grown outdoors? 
i'm sure there are many great med strains, and it's probably hard to pick, but what are a few of your favorites?
i'm growing six plants outside next year and i wanna get my seeds/clones vegging indoors soon, so im looking for three strains:
1. something to aide sleep disorder
2. something to alleviate daytime depression/anxiety
3. and last i want a large yielding strain (one guranteed to flourish outdoors in northern california)

any input from you would be GREATLY APPRECIATED
thank you so much

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/380556-best-outdoor-strains-medical-large.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2010)

arik maso said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> awesome grow!
> and thanks for all the help you give everyone on this site; you helped me decide when to pull my two outdoor plants this year
> ...


i pretty much switch it up every year. as long as it's good i think one is as good as any. i get bored fast so i'm constantly looking for something new and different.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the "after" shot FDD; cause I know what's in the stash jar!!  We got moved to Cali; I got my "card" today (had some color copies made and laminated) but are moving from Clovis to Oakhurst; the job here did not work out. Congrats on another amazing success.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2010)

welcome to cali. 




I'M DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wooooo hoooooooo, got the "harvest goblet" in the kiln annealing. i made it after we finished today. pics to come soon.


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 3, 2010)

That was definitely no easy task,congrats!
Harvest Festival at Faded's !
BYOB


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2010)

LINK======>> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/381566-my-neighbors-house-sale.html


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> welcome to cali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 subbed for the goblet

Glad you got everything trimmed!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 3, 2010)

sounds good man! cant wait for those pixs


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

i seeded some plants this year and some of the seeds fell onto the ground.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 4, 2010)

damn u goin dig em up and transplant em? looks like about 20 seedlings there...and damn man that last pic is crazzyyy


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn u goin dig em up and transplant em? looks like about 20 seedlings there...and damn man that last pic is crazzyyy


i don't know what to do with them. i think i'll just let them go. they are scattered throughout my whole yard. i shook branches as i trimmed them, ...


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 4, 2010)

haha i was shaking my herm for the same effect (only it wasnt at my house) enjoy maui...


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL soon yard bud.......


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know what to do with them. i think i'll just let them go. they are scattered throughout my whole yard. i shook branches as i trimmed them, ...
> 
> View attachment 1249884View attachment 1249883


Set your lawnmower on it's tallest setting and viola', "ganja grass"!


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 4, 2010)

any chance of polling next yrs genetics ? we can submit ideas u can weed them out and have a poll on the final 15 .its just a thought , somas g13haze x amethyst bud


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 4, 2010)

oh yea, congratulations on an eventful harvest and growing some strains we dont c often . top notch


----------



## phyzix (Nov 4, 2010)

If you only have good males going, those are gonna be decent smoke if they bloom.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 4, 2010)

wa u think will happen? single cola 1ft plants?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i seeded some plants this year and some of the seeds fell onto the ground.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1249834View attachment 1249828View attachment 1249833View attachment 1249830View attachment 1249831View attachment 1249827View attachment 1249832View attachment 1249826View attachment 1249829View attachment 1249835


damn!! that's alot of seedlings on the ground! hahahaha



looks like it's about time to bust out that torch and blow some glass!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

spent the afternoon dusting off the cobwebs from my torch. made a few things. i'll start a thread tomorrow.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 4, 2010)

100 pages for one grow journal. That is just nutz! I have to be responsible for atleast 100 views. Thanks for the backseat lesson.


----------



## LiveHigh (Nov 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> spent the afternoon dusting off the cobwebs from my torch. made a few things. i'll start a thread tomorrow.


How long did it take you to learn to blow glass pipes and how much $ does it cost for what you need? I want to get into it so bad.

edit: and I saw some pics of your work. I'm impressed, man! Awesome stuff


----------



## dinobelly (Nov 5, 2010)

Fdd - where can we see a gallery of your glass work?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> Fdd - where can we see a gallery of your glass work?



i don't really have a full gallery. i have some things here and there, ... 

http://www.glasspipes.org/Faded

http://fadedglassworks.com/


----------



## dinobelly (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow. The pipes aren't exactly my taste, but I appreciate the talent. The marbles however.........SICKENING! Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## moodster (Nov 5, 2010)

amazing as always fdd


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 5, 2010)

there is some amazing work on that site FDD!! I didn't find a link to pruchase any of the works displayed, maybe I missed it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

WWShadow said:


> there is some amazing work on that site FDD!! I didn't find a link to pruchase any of the works displayed, maybe I missed it.


i don't have much to sell at the moment.


----------



## Shayden (Nov 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't have much to sell at the moment.


What kind of pipe salesemen are you!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

Shayden said:


> What kind of pipe salesemen are you!


a really good one.


----------



## Shayden (Nov 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a really good one.


Lol. I have been waiting for you to make a bong or a pipe. I have no glass atm and want to buy a piece from you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

Shayden said:


> Lol. I have been waiting for you to make a bong or a pipe. I have no glass atm and want to buy a piece from you.


i was working on a really cool pipe earlier. then it cracked.


----------



## Shayden (Nov 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i was working on a really cool pipe earlier. then it cracked.


If you make me one - just for me. I will buy it. I seen one of your pipes that looked like a bird - that was sick! I want one that looks like an animal, or symbolises me. Like has my name or something. Y'know?


----------



## WWShadow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Set your lawnmower on it's tallest setting and viola', "ganja grass"!


I guess that would be a quick way to top them, lol


----------



## mauichronic808 (Nov 7, 2010)

im about to make a piece using a broken stem from a friends old bong. cracked it after i fixed it.... now im gunna recycle it into a new piece


----------



## larry.lurkhard (Nov 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> spent the afternoon dusting off the cobwebs from my torch. made a few things. i'll start a thread tomorrow.


Been out the picture for a couple season, I know there's got to be photos of your TORCH setup somewhere up here. I'll search for tuna tags and pipe the results to grep for 'torch'. Or maybe you could post a reminder of what your workin with. I'll spark one while I wait..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2010)

larry.lurkhard said:


> Been out the picture for a couple season, I know there's got to be photos of your TORCH setup somewhere up here. I'll search for tuna tags and pipe the results to grep for 'torch'. Or maybe you could post a reminder of what your workin with. I'll spark one while I wait..



CLICK ======> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/382113-blowin-glass-my-new-mirage.html


----------



## buddy mcbudbud (Nov 13, 2010)

hey fdd, 
congratulations on the harvest and all the beautiful plants you grew.
is the harvest goblet finished? seeing some of your buds in there would be awesome!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2010)

the harvest goblet is finished and kinda embarrassing, but since you asked, i guess i can try to post some pics. i'll try to get some buds shots up as well.


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Nov 14, 2010)

i can't wait to see those. looking for some good nug porn!


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 14, 2010)

fdd2blk

What was the final dried weight? I'm guessing at this point you don't even weigh your bud anymore?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

this bubbler is cool has fuck faded!!!! does the slide come out like a bong would??? that would be sick


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> this bubbler is cool has fuck faded!!!! does the slide come out like a bong would??? that would be sick



thanks. 

yes, it is a glass-on-glass down stem and slide. three pieces total. main body, down stem, slide.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> thanks.
> 
> yes, it is a glass-on-glass down stem and slide. three pieces total. main body, down stem, slide.


thats fucking hella gangster!!!! you know christmas is comming up???? lol


thats crazy i bet that thing hits beastly........ plus i love the idea of takking out the slide to cash out..... usually with most bubblers when its beat or round there i gotta dig in there with something to get the ash out, or blow in the bowlhead real hard to get ash out but that sometimes causes volcanoe effect... thats a cool ass bubbler cuzz i can cash the slide out on lets say like the palm of my hands


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 28, 2011)

i am just knocking 2 da thread...
what about it... i feel christmas is always good to stoner...


----------



## dralion (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, old grow but looked really nice. Where did you get the frame for your cover?
Is it some type of car cover frame? Brand name?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 23, 2014)

Epic. Love this thread. especially the plants in small pots. Way to put the rootbinding theory to rest haha.


----------

